# 

## magdziorka24

WITAM,
Kto rozpoczyna nie długo budowe , zastanawiamy sie z meżem czy ceny beda tansze teraz na wiosne czy też latem - w końcu to ma być naprawde rok kryzysowy.
Budujemy Z128 z firmy Z500 koło Lublina.
pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

:sick:

----------


## mkslonik

ceny będą podobne a nawet takie same zależy wszytko jak umiesz negocjować.

----------


## piotrek0m

Witam,

Ale ceny czego - materiałów czy usług? Jeżeli chodzi o ceny usług to rozbieżność jest spora,  waha się od 30 do 80 tys za ten sam dom. Odrzucając najniższe oferty, zostaje przedział od 50 do 70 niby za to samo i niby z osprzętem. Skąd się biorą różnice ? Ciekawiej sprawa wygląda przy budowie z zakupem materiałów. Ekipy twierdzą, że mają rabaty w hurtowniach, ale podejrzewam, że rabaty zostawiają sobie. Przykład  - wyceniam np. fundamenty - ekipa z materiałami bierze za etap 50 tyś + 8 % vat = 54 tyś, druga ekipa za robociznę bierze 10 tyś, a hurtownia wycenia grube materiały (beton, stal, bloczki, zaprawa) na 12 tyś. Taniej o 32 tyś. Oczywiście że dojdą drobne materiały typu izolacja, piasek, ale czy to aż taki koszt? 

Pozdrawiam....

----------


## markip

Witam, 

też się zastanawiam czy nie kupić materiałów już teraz. Hurtownie bez problemu składują  takie zakupy a wszyscy handlowcy zgodnie twierdzą że teraz jest najtaniej.
Co do ekip to najczęściej mają rabaty nieosiągalne dla normalnego kupca i większość rabatu zostawiają dla siebie (występuję tu w charakterze klasycznego dealera) dlatego warto samemu spróbować negocjować.

pozdrawiam

----------


## piotrek0m

Witam,

Kilka lat temu w dobie rosnących cen i boomu budowniczego byłem na targach budowlanych interesując się tematyką. Hurtownicy zachęcali mnie do zakupu materiałów budowlanych już w tej chwili, co byłoby gwarancją cen, bo ceny miały oczywiście wzrosnąć. Oczywiście musiałbym zapłacić za całość z góry...  Tymczasem po kilku miesiącach ceny spadły, firmy importowały materiały z Niemiec i Czech. Co więcej znam osoby, które zakupiły materiały, zastawiły place swoich budów na grube tygodnie przed danym etapem budowy. A nie dość, że materiały potaniały, to jeszcze im z czasem niszczały. W zakupach i w wydawaniu własnych pieniędzy polecam spokój i brak emocji. 

Pozdrawiam...

----------


## Kendra

Witam sie i ja  :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że tej wiosny rozpoczniemy budowę. Wszystkim zaczynającym życzę powodzenia i zero problemów ( oby  :smile:  )

----------


## dorota7602

Witam cieplutko 

Na więc i ja postanowiłam w dołączyć do Bocianków z 2013  :smile:  W dniu dzisiejszym właśnie dokonaliśmy z mężem zakupu projektu Miniaturki N  :smile: 
Teraz czekamy na pozwolenie i myślę że na wiosnę zaczniemy zabawę w Boba Budowniczego  :smile: 
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4e2426dcaa0e8

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Wadus

To i ja sie przywitam z wszystkimi  :smile: 

Witajcie!

Jeszcze do niedawna tylko sobie czy talem przeglądałem fora, katalogi strony. Myślałem, ze tylko pomarzyć o własnym kacie.
Wydawało mi się, ze już wszystko przeczytałem i wszystko wiem o materiałach i technologiach, a teraz co się kogoś spytam to inna opinia  :smile:  
A to ci radzą poroterm vs suporeks, a to pompa ciepła vs ekogroszek  :smile: , a to podłogówkę vs zwyczajne kaloryfery itd.

Tak wiec życzę wszystkim trafnych wyborów i jak najmniej niemiłych niespodzianek w trakcie budowy!!! 


Ja zaczynam w tym roku, teraz jestem na etapie adaptacji projektu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## podlasianka77

Ja również witam.
Mamy pozwolenie. Teraz staramy się o kredyt. Chcielibyśmy zacząć na wiosnę.Majster też już jest.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek0m

Witam,

A jakie wrażenia z rozmów z ekipami budowlanymi? Bierzecie ekipę z materiałami w cenie, czy też sami bawicie się w logistykę i zaopatrywanie budowy?

----------


## R&K

zazwyczaj ekipa za logistyke dolicza sobie ok 10% do tego nie masz pewnosci za ile i co kupią - tj moga np jeszcze zyc z rabatu takiego rozwiazania raczej nie polecam - chyba ze ktos naprawde nie ma czasu i ma kase

----------


## podlasianka77

Nam majster powiedział 12 tys. bez dachu - Dom w morelach. Zaopatrywanie sami. Myślę, że nie jest to duża cena.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## magdziorka24

Poddlasianka77 to wy placicie bardzo mało my budujemy Z128 z firmy Z500 i nasz majster zakosi od nas 25tyś.

----------


## podlasianka77

Pytaliśmy w firmach budowlanych i mówili 35 tys.,a to jest właściwie firma dwuosobowa, więc może dlatego.

----------


## Luki007

Witam wszystkich,

mamy już pozwolenie, teraz załatwiamy kredyt i szukamy ekipy.
Projekt Jabłoń 2 > http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-jablon_2.php

Jak umawiacie się z ekipami jeżeli jeszcze nie wiadomo czy dostaniecie kredyt? Robią z tego powodu jakież problemy?

Pozdrawiam,
Łukasz

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Do ja też dołączę.
Jeśli tylko warunki gruntowe na działce pozwolą to zaczynamy budowę w maju.
Budujemy w okolicach Warszawy.
Pozdrawiam,

----------


## Maciek87

Witam Wszystkich 

Życze wszystkim szybkiego budowania swoich wymarzonych domków  :tongue:  
My z żoną zaczeliśmy na jesień 2012 roku Mamy zalane ławy oraz wymurowane z bloczka fundamenty Budujemy dom z pracowni archon "dom w lucernie 3 " Pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## mkslonik

To widzę ze jesteśmy na podobny stanie robot pozdro

----------


## delta9

Jeśli chodzi o rozbieżność cen, to warto dokładnie przeanalizować zakres prac. Przykładowo, wiele ekip z którymi rozmawiałem w SSO nie wliczyło ściągnięcia humusu, zasypania fundamentów, wybudowania ścianek działowych oraz tarasów/schodów i już się robi ładne kilka tysięcy.

----------


## flisiu

WItam, ja tez w tym roku staje do boju. pytanie mam odnosnie zwrotu roznicy VATu za materialy budowlane w tym roku. kiedys czytalem ze nasz wspanialy rzad chce zablokowac to. czy w przyszlym roku bedziemy mogli liczyc na zwrot za materialy kupione  w tym roku??

----------


## likamb

> WItam, ja tez w tym roku staje do boju. pytanie mam odnosnie zwrotu roznicy VATu za materialy budowlane w tym roku. kiedys czytalem ze nasz wspanialy rzad chce zablokowac to. czy w przyszlym roku bedziemy mogli liczyc na zwrot za materialy kupione  w tym roku??



trochę szperałam w tym temacie i gdzieś wyczytałam że jeśli w tym roku ktoś zacznie swój limit 5 letni to będzie mógł go wykorzystać w następnych latach - ale nie jest to informacja potwierdzona. Ja na tyle nie ufam naszym urzędnikom że materiały stanu 0 który postawiliśmy na jesień rozliczyłam  w grudniu i jeszcze w grudniu złożyłam do US  :big grin:  bo kto tak naprawdę nadąży za naszym kochanym parlamentem  :smile: 
http://podatki.wieszjak.pl/vat/31276...-20132014.html

----------


## Kamil i Basia

Jeżeli zacznie się budowę w 2013 roku, to rozpoczyna się swój 5 letni limit na odliczenia. Rząd chce wygasić caly program z rokiem 2018. Więc trzeba się zabrać do roboty i zaczynać budowę. Przy okazji witam rozpoczynających budowę w 2013r. Ja swoją zaczynam z pierwszymi oznakami wiosny. PnB już od wczoraj prawomocne, projekt Arnika pracowni MTM Styl, ze zmianami - brak lukarny, likwidacja okien dachowych, zmiana przeznaczenia garażu na pomieszczenie gospodarcze.

----------


## kasieta

Witam, my również z mężem zaczynamy w tym roku budowę domu w rododendronach 6 z podpiwniczeniem (archon). Mieliśmy zacząć w zeszłym roku na jesień, ale pogoda zaczęła się robić nieciekawa więc przenieśliśmy nasze plany na wiosnę. Mamy już wyremontowaną drogę dojazdową do naszej działki więc czekamy teraz tylko na pogodę  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja również witam Bocianki 2013 i jednocześnie dolączam  :smile: 
Zaczynam za dwa miesiące o ile pogoda nie spłata figla....

----------


## mkslonik

ja mam nadzieje ze już w połowie lutego zima odpuści

----------


## kasieta

Mam pytanko. Jak zamierzacie budować? Bierzecie kredyt czy próbujecie własnymi siłami powoli odkładając?

----------


## Maciek87

Kasieta 

My próbujemy narazie budować własnymi siłami bez kredytu. Mamy narazie stan zero na wiosne ruszamy dalej zobaczymy ile damy rade wybudować a poźniej będziemy sie zastanawiać  :smile:

----------


## kasieta

No to dokładnie tak jak my. W tym roku mamy zamiar zrobić fundamenty, co pochłonie trochę kasy, bo dom mamy podpiwniczony, a potem zobaczymy jaki będzie stan naszych finansów.

----------


## PRIAPOS

> Nam majster powiedział 12 tys. bez dachu - Dom w morelach. Zaopatrywanie sami. Myślę, że nie jest to duża cena.
> Pozdrawiam.


Niezła cena, powiem nawet ewelacyjna! Rozpoczynam w tym roku w Szczecinie budowę podobnego domu i ceny za SSO wachają się w okolicach 50-80tys.
Sugerowałbym dokładną analizę tej oferty bo cosik za tanio.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## podlasianka77

> Niezła cena, powiem nawet ewelacyjna! Rozpoczynam w tym roku w Szczecinie budowę podobnego domu i ceny za SSO wachają się w okolicach 50-80tys.
> Sugerowałbym dokładną analizę tej oferty bo cosik za tanio.
> Pozdrawiam


Nie bardzo mam co analizować, bo jest to znajomy, stawia domy od dawna i tylko z synem.Mój mąż chce pomagać, bo ma trochę wolnego.

----------


## Barbara i Piotr

WITAMY
Dolaczamy do grona Dzialka kupiona wiosna PZB dostalismy w pazdzierniku Budowa raczej za swoje ale zawsze moze byc ale kiedy start trudno powiedziec projekt z35studia z500 wtecnologi szkieletowej

----------


## kasieta

Nam na podkarpaciu zaproponowali 10 tysięcy za fundamenty (piwnica) z naszą pomocą a druga firma 12 tysięcy bez naszego zaangażowania. Jeszcze zobaczymy na którą się zdecydujemy. Weźmiemy pewnie tą która pociągnie nam cały dom bo jak weźmiemy jedną ekipę to już pasuje, żeby budowała cały dom.

----------


## deshi

Witam  :smile: 

Razem z Żoną planujemy zacząć w tym roku budowę naszego domu :smile:  
Na razie czekamy na PnB i w tym roku chcemy zrobić stan zero.
Budujemy w woj, świętokrzyskim około 10km od Kielc.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lucjus

Z radością dołączam do bocianków, planujemy ok. czerwca(czekamy jeszcze na PNB) ruszyć fundamenty, podpiwniczenie i garaż oddzielnie-i tyle w tym roku. Podobnie jak kilka osób wybraliśmy z ARCHON-u po niewielkich modyfikacjach DOM W JONAGOLDACH, myślę, że domek optymalny, nie za duży, trochę nas piwnica będzie kosztować, ale trudno. Dom bez piwnicy jest jak bez dachu-to cytat mojego małż. Mam nadzieję, że przez tą budowę nie osiwieję... :roll eyes:

----------


## Maciek87

Deshi 

Gdzie budujecie dom w jakiej miejscowości? my też z żoną budujemy juz mamy stan zero na wiosne ruszamy dalej. Jesteśmy z Kielc i również budujemy sie pod Kielcami za Piekoszowem kawałek . Jaki projekt wybraliście jeśli można wiedzieć ? Pozdroo..  :smile:

----------


## Rava79

No to i ja się dopiszę. 
Własnie złożyłem wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę  domku jednorodzinnego IVO B. - Horyzont
Istnieje mała szansa że dostane pozwolenie jeszcze w tym miesiącu.  Od końca marca mam plan zacząć budowę (pierwsza łycha w grunt)
Wykonawca prawie wybrany. Oferty na dach, okna już są. Pompa ciepła prawie wybrana. Kilku wykończeniowców bije się o pracę. 
Plan jest prosty. 
marzec /kwiecień - fundamenty
maj - ściany
koniec czerwca - dach
lipiec - okna i pompa ciepła na zewnątrz
sierpień - instalacje wewnętrzne plus pompa w domu (podłogówka)
wrzesień - posadzki i tynki ocieplenie dachu, podłączenie się do mediów (woda, kanalizacja, prąd)
koniec października - malowanie ścian, 
Listopad -  wewnątrz płytki, panele, kuchnia, Zewnątrz - ocieplenie i może podjazd. 
grudzień 15 (na urodziny żony) - plan wprowadzenia się 


Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim BOCIANKOM 2013 oraz już budującym takiego optymizmu jak mój.  

Rava

----------


## Kendra

Rava - piękny plan!! Życzę powodzenia!  :smile:

----------


## Rava79

> Rava - piękny plan!! Życzę powodzenia!



Dziękuję

----------


## lukaslukas

No to do dzieła. Planowany początek maj jak się uda. Powodzenia i wytrwałości

----------


## aLien01

Witam wszystkich zaczynających budowę w tym roku.
Ja czekam właśnie na pozwolenie na budowę mam nadzieje, że będę je miał w połowie lutego. Projekt jaki wybrałem to Party http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/party jest to mój drugi dom na przełomie 3 lat tak więc spokojniej podchodzę do budowy i z bagażem doświadczenia. Jak tylko będę miał pozwolenie  na budowę szukam ostro ekipy na SSZ. Buduje w okolicach Szczecina

----------


## Drimeth

Świetnie, że w naszym kręgu znalazł się ktoś, kto ma już jedną budowę za sobą i pełen bagaż doświadczeń.
Będziemy wdzięczni jeśli podzielisz się czasem swoją wiedzą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aLien01

Będę się starał  :smile:

----------


## deshi

> Deshi 
> 
> Gdzie budujecie dom w jakiej miejscowości? my też z żoną budujemy juz mamy stan zero na wiosne ruszamy dalej. Jesteśmy z Kielc i również budujemy sie pod Kielcami za Piekoszowem kawałek . Jaki projekt wybraliście jeśli można wiedzieć ? Pozdroo..


Budujemy w Chełmcach czyli bardzo niedalego od Piekoszowa :smile:  Działkę mamy na lekkim wzniesieniu i Piekoszów widzimy jak na dłoni :smile: 
A jeśli chodzi o projekt to robiliśmy indywidualny na bazie domu w rododendronach 14 a to dlatego że chcieliśmy za dużo zmian wprowadzić i nikt za bardzo nie chciał nam adaptacji zrobić.

----------


## aLien01

Moim pierwszym domem był właśnie projekt  Dom w Rododendronach 6. Jeśli ktoś jest zainteresowany mam kosztorys jaki mi wyszedł po wybudowaniu. Kosztorys zawiera ceny do  stanu developerskiego bo wykończeniówki nie ma co podawać z tego względu, że jeden użyje płytek za 150zł drugi za 50zł

----------


## deshi

Jeśli można to ja chętnie kosztorys przygarnę :smile:  Wiedzy nigdy za mało (szczególnie tej o finansowaniu budowy)

mój mail: deshi małpka poczta.onet.pl

----------


## Art_83

Witam wszystkich
Z żoną i małym synkiem w tym roku będziemy startować z budową. W tym miesiącu jeszcze pewnie złożymy wniosek o PnB. Budować będziemy w powiecie Cieszyńskim.

----------


## flisiu

Witam, czy ktos moze robil porowananie cen materialow budowlanych z 2012 z cenami z tego roku?? jest jakas tendenacja spadkowa czy raczej bez zmian?

----------


## OjStary

Witam Wszystkich
Nie mam jeszcze :
- działki
- projektu
- warunków przyłączy
- PnB
- Kier.budowy
- itp
- itd


Mam za to chęć ucieczki z bloku i zaczęcia budowy w tym roku
Mam też sporo lat - ale tym to nie ma się co chwalić


Pozdr.

A i jeszcze jedno - tak powinny bocianki podchodzić do planowania budowy :




> Plan jest prosty. 
> marzec /kwiecień - fundamenty
> ...
> ...
> ...
> grudzień 15 (na urodziny żony) - plan wprowadzenia się



Obyśmy Wszyscy tak budowali

----------


## kasieta

*deshi*

Poproszę Twój kosztorys domu w rododendronach 6 na maila my właśnie taki budujemy tylko z piwnicą.
[email protected]

----------


## deshi

> *deshi*
> 
> Poproszę Twój kosztorys domu w rododendronach 6 na maila my właśnie taki budujemy tylko z piwnicą.
> [email protected]


Chyba chodzi o forumowicza aLien01 (który kosztorys posiada) a nie o mnie :smile:

----------


## Maciek87

> Budujemy w Chełmcach czyli bardzo niedalego od Piekoszowa Działkę mamy na lekkim wzniesieniu i Piekoszów widzimy jak na dłoni
> A jeśli chodzi o projekt to robiliśmy indywidualny na bazie domu w rododendronach 14 a to dlatego że chcieliśmy za dużo zmian wprowadzić i nikt za bardzo nie chciał nam adaptacji zrobić.


Macie już wykonawce swojego domu ?  :smile:  Jestem na etapie szukania dlatego pytam   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## kasieta

Oj tak  :smile:  sorki za pomyłkę  :smile: 

aLien01 poproszę o kosztorys na maila kasieta2087 małpka gmail.com

----------


## skrabi

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
My również zaczynamy budowę w tym roku, jesteśmy na etapie składania PnB.

Szukam ekipy do SSO w okolicy Trzebnicy/Wrocławia.

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam do obserwowania dziennika budowy.

----------


## aLien01

Poniżej link do kosztorysu dla projektu Dom w rododendronach 6 - czas budowy 2009/2010

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23581003/Zes...B3w%20last.pdf

----------


## mic81

> No to i ja się dopiszę. 
> Własnie złożyłem wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę  domku jednorodzinnego IVO B. - Horyzont
> Istnieje mała szansa że dostane pozwolenie jeszcze w tym miesiącu.  Od końca marca mam plan zacząć budowę (pierwsza łycha w grunt)
> Wykonawca prawie wybrany. Oferty na dach, okna już są. Pompa ciepła prawie wybrana. Kilku wykończeniowców bije się o pracę. 
> .....
> 
> Rava


dobry wybór - bioę ten sam projekt tylko startuje za rok, zmieniasz coś w nim czy budujesz zgodnie z projektem ?

----------


## Rava79

> dobry wybór - bioę ten sam projekt tylko startuje za rok, zmieniasz coś w nim czy budujesz zgodnie z projektem ?


Jedyne zmiany jakie dokonałem to:
 - Usunięcie ścianki w garażu. 
 - Usunięcie kominów - zostawiam tylko 1 szt do kominka. (będzie Pompa Ciepła)
 - Zamiana materiałów fundamentu bloczek betonowy
 - Zmiana ścian na cegłę Porotherm 
 - Dach ceramika 

Mam już wyceny na materiały oraz na robociznę. Kosztorys z biura projektowego się pokrywa, a nawet  będzie taniej. 

Jak masz pytania do pisz na PRIV

Rava

----------


## asienka333

Witam. To mój pierwszy post na forum, więc witam się podwójnie :wink: 
My też bocianki 2013. Działka jest w prezencie od teściowej, projekt jest (podobny do rododendronu 6, z tym że podpiwniczony bliźniak- druga część szwagierki). Pozwolenie na budowę jest. Długo nam zajęło podłączenie prądu- 1,5 roku walczyliśmy z energetyką i w końcu udało się.
W tej chwili szukamy kierownika budowy i czekamy na wiosnę :wink:  
Budujemy siłami własnymi- mąż się zna na tym a i na początek środki własne będą przeznaczone. 
Plan jest oczywiście piękny- w grudniu zamykamy, przez zimę wykańczamy i na wiosnę jesteśmy u siebie. 
Życzę powodzenia wszystkim budującym.

----------


## deshi

> Macie już wykonawce swojego domu ?  Jestem na etapie szukania dlatego pytam


Na razie wykonawcy nie mamy Zbieramy tylko telefony od znajomych którzy polecają ekipy które budowały u nich.
W tym roku będziemy robić tylko fundamenty a stan surowy dopiero w przyszłym roku więc mamy jeszcze chwilę na szukanie wykonawcy.

----------


## lucjus

My tak jak deshi, na razie garaż oddzielny i fundamenty-ja się niestety nie znam na budowlance, a wiem, że będę musiałą właściwie sama wszystko nadzorować. Piszcie na co najbardziej zwracać uwagę, gdzie pilnować błędów. To ze będą, to wiem na 100%, ale żeby nie przeszkadzały potem w użytkowaniu, no iżeby dom parę latek postał... :ohmy:

----------


## Drimeth

Co do poszukiwania ekip, to tutaj na forum jest sporo wątków tzw Białych List z konkretnych okolic.
Warto je powertować. Dla mnie to była kopalnia wiedzy i namiarów.

----------


## agbar

Witam wszystkich :smile:  Jeśli teraz wszystko pójdzie sprawnie, to powinniśmy zacząć w tym roku, chociaż patrząc na nasze dotychczasowe perypetie różnie z tym może być. Wczoraj byliśmy u notariusza i jesteśmy w końcu właścicielami upatrzonego kawałka gruntu. Zaczynamy zabawę w zbieranie papierków do PnB. Na razie planujemy budować z własnych środków, ale nie zarzekamy się, że nie weźmiemy kredytu później. Wszystko zależy od tego, jak sprawnie pójdzie nam wydawanie uzbieranej kasy :wink:  Na dziś wybrany projekt to Iskierka z HB Studio, ale czy to ostateczny wybór okaże się po konsultacji ze znajomym budowlańcem. 
Pozdrawiamy i powodzenia w spełnianiu marzeń o własnym domku.

----------


## joannapoznan

To ja też nieśmiało się witam. Pozwolenie już mam, prąd podciągnięty, woda "się robi". Teraz szukam wycen i chcę wybrać wykonawcę ale słabo mi to na razie idzie. Wykonawcy nie odpisują na maile  :wink:  z każdym trzeba się spotkać. Jeszcze nie zdecydowałam czy brać 1 firmę do SSZ czy kombinować z kolejnymi fachowcami i zakupem materiałów samodzielnie. 

Sprawdzam ekipy do 70 km od Poznania.

----------


## ary_zet

Witam się serdecznie  i ja .- Zaczynamy budowę  w tym roku ( wiosna). W końcu wybraliśmy projekt domu - długo , długo była ,,Poziomka'' - z Domy w  Tradycji, ale w końcu stanęło na Magnolii z ARCHDOMU-http://www.archdom.pl/magnolialustro.htm.  Właśnie dostałem wycenę na bloczki betonowe  i gazobeton pióro wpust - bloczek 14x25x38- 2,5 zł ( na  WZ)- B20  z transportem 30 km w jedną stronę, a suporex 24x24x59 6,5 zł ( na WZ)  z transportem 30 km w jedną stronę . Tak ,tak mam na swoją budowę ok 30 km - mam nadzieję iż uda mi się jakoś nadzorować budowę pomimo odległości. Na razie projekt w adaptacji , i czekanie na pozwolenie - a potem ...... pomalutku ruszamy  z budową . Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynających przygodę z budowaniem domu ..... no i pozostałych również :roll eyes:

----------


## bąbelkowo

To i ja się witam serdecznie. Jak dobrze pójdzie to budowę zaczniemy na wiosnę, na pewno fundamenty , choć chcieli byśmy jak najwięcej. Działka jest (1500m2), warunki są oraz wybrany projekt. Padło na http://z500.pl/projekt/Z94,Parterowy...samochody.html. Budową zajmę się ja czyli inwestorka, a inwestor prowadzi firmę. Ciekawe ile się uda w tym roku ... Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w budowie własnych czterech kątów  :smile:

----------


## aLilith

Witam wszystkich. I my z mężem wreszcie na wiosnę ruszamy. Papierkowa robotę juz mamy za sobą - od marca zeszłego roku  :ohmy:  normalnie szok jak to pooooowoli nam szło. Ale PnB już jest, ekipa równiez zamówiona. Nasz projekt to http://www.archipelag.pl/projekty-do...i&SearchForm=1 lekko pozmieniany i powiększony. Pozdrawiam wszystkich zaczynajacych i mam nadzieje, że bedziemy się wspierać w realizacji naszych marzeń.

----------


## Ostap

Witam, Będzie nas trochę tego roku. My z żoną też w tym roku ruszamy obecnie pracujemy z projektantem. Doświadczeń trochę jest bo brat wprowadził się jakiś rok temu a zrobiłem u niego można powiedzieć że bardzo dużo także teraz dla siebie będzie już dużo łatwiej i pewnie się zrobi prawie wszystko samemu.

----------


## Tokioexpres

Także i ja zdecydowanie startuje w tym roku.
Obecnie  kompletujemy dok do złożenia PnB. Nie jest łatwo .....
Projekt Z 236 z biura Z500.
Wyliczone koszty to około 470 tys - kalkulacje dopinałem około 3 miesiące więc dość szczegółowo obrazuje nasze życzenia (stan do wprowadzenia się).

----------


## lucjus

W naszym projekcie dom parterowy-są 3 kominy-1 wiadomo, 2-kominek, 3-z kuchni.Czy to nie za dużo? Proponują nam żeby z kuchni zrobić wywiewniki czy coś takiego? Jak Wy macie w waszych projektach? :wink:

----------


## Drimeth

*lucjusz*, dom parterowy jest domem rozłożystym to wiąże się z większą liczbą kominów jeśli planujesz wentylację grawitacyjną. Chodzi o to, że każde pomieszczenie potrzebuje osobnego kanału wentylacyjnego do wymiany powietrza. Poczytaj sobie proszę o wentylacji mechanicznej. Przy zastosowaniu tej metody nie potrzebujesz wcale kominów, nie licząc oczywiście kominów spalinowych (kominek, piec grzewczy). Pozostałe kominy można całkiem wyeliminować. Tak będzie u nas. W projekcie też mamy trzy kominy. Dzięki zastosowaniu wentylacji mechanicznej budować będziemy tylko jeden dla kominka. Reszta zostanie zastąpiona rurami nawiewnymi i wywiewnymi.
Czy można zastosować wywiewniki przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej? Pewnie można. Jednak musisz wybadać temat. Pytanie czy przy wentylacji grawitacyjnej zastosowanie wywiewników pozwoli na zredukowanie liczby kominów?

----------


## margaretta81

> Witam wszystkich Jeśli teraz wszystko pójdzie sprawnie, to powinniśmy zacząć w tym roku, chociaż patrząc na nasze dotychczasowe perypetie różnie z tym może być. Wczoraj byliśmy u notariusza i jesteśmy w końcu właścicielami upatrzonego kawałka gruntu. Zaczynamy zabawę w zbieranie papierków do PnB. Na razie planujemy budować z własnych środków, ale nie zarzekamy się, że nie weźmiemy kredytu później. Wszystko zależy od tego, jak sprawnie pójdzie nam wydawanie uzbieranej kasy Na dziś wybrany projekt to Iskierka z HB Studio, ale czy to ostateczny wybór okaże się po konsultacji ze znajomym budowlańcem. 
> Pozdrawiamy i powodzenia w spełnianiu marzeń o własnym domku.


Witam wszystkich,ja również planuję budowę w tym roku, plan na ten rok to tylko albo aż fundamenty :sad: . Na razie jestem na etapie przyłączy a mój faworyt jeśli chodzi o projekt to Iskierka z HB Studio. Również planujemy początkowo budować z własnych środków a potem... o cóż kredyt!! :sad: . Agbar mam pytanie do Ciebie, jaki budżet przewidujesz na budowę tego domu? Gdzie budujesz? Ja jestem ze śląska :smile: .
Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## aagaaz

Ja też chciałabym rozpocząć budowę w tym roku, ale nie wiem czy mi się uda.. Szukam odpowiedniego projektu domu parterowego dla 4 osób  :wink:  I jestem w trakcie przepisywania dla mnie działki , więc jest nadzieja..

----------


## ENDO

:welcome: 

Witam załogę na początku naszej długiej, krętej i pewnie wyboistej drogi do własnego domku  :wave:  

Mój dom powstanie w okolicach Krakowa. W chwili obecnej projekt domu jest na etapie prac koncepcyjnych. Jak dobrze pójdzie za 2 miesiące będzie gotowy, a potem kolejny miesiąc na PnB (projekt zastępczy). Plan jest taki, aby wprowadzić się w 2014, więc czeka mnie sporo roboty.

Projekt domu energooszczędnego, myślę o dotacji NFOŚIGW.

POWODZENIA :wiggle:

----------


## Otylia1

Witamy.
Na wiosnę zaczynamy budowę domu: http://www.extradom.pl/projekt-domu-radosny-WAH1055.
Pozdrawiamy i życzymy powodzenia :smile: .

----------


## Drimeth

*ENDO*, dotacja... to jest wyzwanie. Trzymam kciuki w drodze do celu. My też planujemy dom ciepły  w kierunku energooszczędności, ale raczej nie będziemy się nastawiać na dotacje. Zbyt wyśrubowane warunki i brak pewności, ze faktycznie dotację się zwrócą.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Pexeso

Witam. My też planujemy coś zacząć w tym roku. Jesteśmy młodymi ludźmi, bez odłożonych pieniędzy. Mamy jedynie ziemię, na której zamierzamy wybudować http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projekt_maly,20,0,0.htm . To przez ten kosztorys. Mam nadzieję, że się uda, choć mam obawy.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich startujących.

----------


## Maciek87

Witam  :smile:  

My również z żona budujemy dom z archonu "dom w lucernie 3 " Jesteśmy na etapie stanu zero . Czekamy na pogode i ruszamy dalej z murami do góry . Życzymy Wszystkim szybkiego budowania i jak najmniej problemów  :smile:   :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## skrabi

> Projekt domu energooszczędnego, myślę o dotacji NFOŚIGW.
> POWODZENIA


ja tez myślałem dopóki nie przeczytałem wymogów NFOŚiGW, trzeba wydać dużo więcej żeby spełnić ich wymogi formalne a i tak nie gwarancji, że się dotację dostanie

----------


## ENDO

> ja tez myślałem dopóki nie przeczytałem wymogów NFOŚiGW, trzeba wydać dużo więcej żeby spełnić ich wymogi formalne a i tak nie gwarancji, że się dotację dostanie


Patrząc na Twój dziennik budowy, wyglada na to, ze bez problemu miesicisz sie w wymogach nf40, a co za tym idzie ryzyko jest niskie. W przypadku jakiegoś "omskniecia" i nie dostania dotacji Twoje ewentualne extra koszty byłyby minimalne.

----------


## Rava79

No i zaczęły się schody- wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę trzeba poprawić  :sad:  Więc po raz kolejny uzbrajamy się w cierpliwość. I tak nasz architekt szybko się sprężył z całą dokumentacją. Damy radę.... jak zawsze.

----------


## podlasianka77

A u nas schody z kredytem. Kilka banków i na razie nie wiadomo, co dalej.

----------


## mkslonik

Ja już mam to za sobą ale w trakcie starania się o kredyt rozważałem inny bank i wybrałem w końcu inny bank bo zmieniły się zasady w trakcie rozpatrywania wniosku chodzi o marze. Doradca miał trochę roboty ale stanął na wysokości zadania.

----------


## Dorka&Łukasz

Witam wszystkich, ja z mężem również zaczynamy budowę wczesną wiosną. Cały ubiegły rok upłynął nam na załatwianiu formalności związanych z kupnem działki, zakupu projektu i przygotowania do budowy - dużo zachodu ze wszystkim, ale... w końcu niedługo zaczynamy  :tongue:  Budujemy dom SAGA 2 wg projektu: http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/saga-2. Jeszcze musimy wybrać ekipę i zaczynie się zabawa  :wink: 
Życzę wszystkim powodzenia !

----------


## Rava79

Hej Dorka&Łukasz. Garderoby to świetny pomysł. U nas niestety ich nie będzie ale zależało nam na parterówce i na garderoby nie było już miejsca, Znajomi mają i bardzo sobie chwalą. Chociaż pomyślcie nad pełnym wykorzystaniem możliwości skosów. Inni znajomi strasznie zmarnowali możliwości skosów i mają po prostu pustą przestrzeń...

----------


## ENDO

> *ENDO*, dotacja... to jest wyzwanie. Trzymam kciuki w drodze do celu. My też planujemy dom ciepły  w kierunku energooszczędności, ale raczej nie będziemy się nastawiać na dotacje. Zbyt wyśrubowane warunki i brak pewności, ze faktycznie dotację się zwrócą.
> Pozdrawiam.


Zgadzam się w 100%. Jeżeli ktoś zakłada, że dotacja pokryje jego dodatkowe koszty energooszczędności - to moim zdaniem nie ma sensu dotykać tematu. 

Jeżeli ktoś niezależnie od dotacji chce mieć dom energooszczędny to dotacja może być dodatkowym motywatorem oraz zredukuje poniesione koszty.

 :good night:

----------


## arnii1

witam

chcialbym tez zaczac w tym roku stawianie swojego domku. mam dzialke w kwadracie 520m nie mam projektu, zastanawiam sie nad domem drewnianym bo chyba taniej niz murowany i cieplejszy i szybciej do postawienia bo nie mam czasu dopilnowywac zakupu materialow itd a poza tym zalezy mi na czasie. ktos moze mi cos doradzic polecic?? dom drewniany, szkieletowy, powierzchnia użytkowa  okolo 100m moze byc z poddaszem mieszkalnym. jakie koszty itd?? chcialbym sie zmiescic w 250tys do zamieszkania. przepychu w srodku nie szukam

----------


## Barbara i Piotr

> witam
> 
> chcialbym tez zaczac w tym roku stawianie swojego domku. mam dzialke w kwadracie 520m nie mam projektu, zastanawiam sie nad domem drewnianym bo chyba taniej niz murowany i cieplejszy i szybciej do postawienia bo nie mam czasu dopilnowywac zakupu materialow itd a poza tym zalezy mi na czasie. ktos moze mi cos doradzic polecic?? dom drewniany, szkieletowy, powierzchnia użytkowa  okolo 100m moze byc z poddaszem mieszkalnym. jakie koszty itd?? chcialbym sie zmiescic w 250tys do zamieszkania. przepychu w srodku nie szukam


witam  ja tez mysle zmiescic sie w tej kwocie co prawda domek troche wiekszy bede budowal sam jak pozwoli czas  do szkieletu drewnienego musisz miec dobra i dokladna ekipe taki dom 3ludzi stawia w 3 miesiace pracujac po 8h obecnie buduje takie domy w finlandi wrazie potrzeby sloze rada pozdrawiam

----------


## Drimeth

*Rava79* - nie przejmuj się poprawą wniosku o PnB. U nas architekt był 4 na poprawkach wniosku, a raczej załączników do wniosku w starostwie  :smile:  Patrząc na daty wyszło to tak, że wniosek złożyłam 31 lipca, a pozwolenie dostałam 18 października  :wink:  Dacie radę. 

*arnii1* nie bardzo zrozumiałam. Masz działkę 520m i chcesz postawić dom drewniany? Trochę mała ta działka na dom drewniany. Sprawdź proszę przepisy przeciwpożarowe. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to dom drewniany musi być postawiony dalej od granicy działki niż murowaniec.

*Barbara i Piotr* trzymam kciuki za Wasze samodzielne budowy. Jest na forum kilka osób, które tak budowały. Sporo z nich dzieli się swoimi doświadczeniami bardzo szczegółowo.

----------


## Barbara i Piotr

My mamy standartowo 3m sciana bez okien  4m od granicy sciana zoknami, PnB juz jest a dzialka 780m

----------


## Drimeth

Dla domu drewnianego?

----------


## Gosc321_1

Pozdrawiam wszystkich Bocianków 2013. My również startujemy w 2013, PnB już jest, teraz tylko kasa .... i do roboty. Budujemy według gotowego projektu (Dom przy cyprysowej 4). Budowa na Podhalu. Oczywiście największą niewiadomą są koszty materiałów (robocizna już ustalona). Życzę wszystkim samych solidnych wykonawców i dobrych cen materiałów, no i oczywiście duuuużo zdrówka

----------


## Drimeth

*Aksami* pozdrawiam serdecznie.
Budujesz podobny domek do naszego  :smile:  My będziemy budować dom przy przyjaznej 8.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Witamy wszystkich i z radością dołączamy :tongue: 
My zabawę z budowa zaczeliśmy na jesieni w tamtym roku. Na dzień dzisiejszy mamy zalane ławy i wymurowane z bloczka fundamenty. Budujemy dom na podstawie projektu Gracjan, jeśli ktoś jest szerzej zainteresowany to zapraszamy do naszego dziennika budowy.
Życzymy wszystkim wczesnej wiosny i jeszcze szybszego wybudowania swoich wymarzonych domków.

----------


## skrabi

> Patrząc na Twój dziennik budowy, wyglada na to, ze bez problemu miesicisz sie w wymogach nf40, a co za tym idzie ryzyko jest niskie. W przypadku jakiegoś "omskniecia" i nie dostania dotacji Twoje ewentualne extra koszty byłyby minimalne.


wiem o tym i dlatego myslalem, ze wezme dofinansowanie, ale:
- trzeba zaplacic weryfikatorowi
- trzeba brac wszystko z certyfikatami, czasem różnica w parametrach jest nieduza a w cenie ogromna
- trzeba wziąć kredyt w wybranych bankach, nie koniecznie najtanszych
- w podręczniku dobrych praktyk NFOŚiGW jest taki zapis na str.28:
_Uwaga: W budynkach  NF40 i NF15  nie zaleca się stosowania jako źródło ciepła kotłów węglowych. Nie 
dopuszczalne jest stosowanie do ogrzewania i przygotowania c.w.u. jedynie energii elektrycznej. Nie dotyczy 
to energii  elektrycznej  wytwarzanej z ogniw fotowoltaicznych, turbin wiatrowych, kogeneracji lub innych 
źródłem wykorzystujących energię odnawialną.
_

tylko nie wiem czy ten punkt traktowac jako obowiązujący, bo jesli tak to ja założenia odpadam

----------


## Drimeth

*skraburski* zerknij proszę na wątek na forum
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...nia-Wyliczenia
Jest tu sporo wiadomości dotyczących dopłat. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lucjus

A może podpowiecie, co jeszcze na etapie projektowania trzeba rozważyć, na co zwrócić uwagę? np. montujecie markizy( taras nie zadaszony), albo okiennice, rolety antywłamaniowe, co jeszcze trzeba uwzględnić zanim wejdą fachowcy i będzie za późno?

----------


## mkslonik

ja montuje rolety podtynkowe i to trzeba rozwarzyc przed wybudowaniem bo później już nadporozy nie zmienisz a musze je cofnac o ok.5cm

----------


## skrabi

tez daje rolety, nadokienne typu cleverbox, trzeba na nie uwzglednic miejsce nad oknem pod nadprozem

----------


## Art_83

Tak jak  już wspominali inni, miejsce na rolety, warto pomyśleć nad przepustami dla kanalizacji, wentylacji mechanicznej jeśli będziesz miał, ewentualnie zsyp na ubrania do pralni, miejsce na kominek wraz z doprowadzeniem powietrza do niego

----------


## aagaaz

Życzę wszystkim powodzenia w załatwianiu papierków do budowy.
A tym, którzy już są krok dalej przyjaznej pogody  :smile: 

Ja już chyba wybrałam projekt, teraz szukam geodety do mapki d/c projektowych ..

----------


## lucjus

Dzięki za odp., a jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie podłogowe, grzejniki kanałowe, brodzik w łazience-to murarz też musi juz to wszystko wiedzieć? A jakie haczyki jeszcze jeśli chodzi o podłogi, posadzkę itp?

----------


## kajwroclaw

Witajcie

mam nadzieję również zacząć na wiosnę. Ekipa wybrana, część materiałów już kupiona z dużymi rabatami na zimę i czas zacząć przygodę życia  :wink:

----------


## PRIAPOS

Najwyraźniej mieliśmy dużo szczęścia kupując na przełomie roku działkę z projektem i pozwoleniem na budowę.
Projekt prosty w konstrukcji i z dobrym rozkładem pomieszczeń - choć wstępnie wydawał sie być za duży. Na przekór trafił się jeszcze z garażem dwustanowiskowym, którego jeszcze przed poszukiwaniami działki nie planowaliśmy posiadać.
Ruszamy w Szczecinie na wiosnę, z planem na SSZ jeszcze w tym roku.

Powodzenia Wam i sobie.

----------


## lucjus

Mam jeszcze banalne pytanie, ponieważ chcemy garaż zbudować na poczatku budowy(żeby był też magazyhnem, składzikiem itp), jak to ma wyglądać w praktyce?Garaż 6 m od tylnej granicy działki, potem ok.10 m , dom, przód ok. 15 m działki. Fundamenty pod garaż, potem pod dom i dopiero murować garaż? Czy najpierw zrobić cały garaż a potem fundamenty pod dom-z piwnica? Jak to jest w praktyce, czy sprzęt do garażu będzie przeszkadzał fundamentom domu? Ta droga do garażu to będzie 5 m szer. od granicy działki do granicy domu.

----------


## armadilo

Witam wszystkich planujących budowę w tym roku  :smile: 

My też mamy nadzieję wystartować na wiosnę, ale jeszcze wiele niewiadomych przed nami (najważniejsze to ciągle zmieniające się reguły jeżeli chodzi o kredyty hipoteczne). Projekt jest w trakcie tworzenia, działka czeka , powoli ruszyliśmy z formalnościami  :smile: .

Oby 2013 rok był łaskawy dla nas wszystkich.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## armadilo

> Ja już chyba wybrałam projekt, teraz szukam geodety do mapki d/c projektowych ..


Też niedawno przez to przechodziłem  :smile:  Sprawa prosta - udało mi się wszystko załatwić w 15 min i 3 telefony (Wrocław). Koszt 650zł netto.
Gdybyś była zainteresowana 'procedurą' to tutaj są szczegóły: 
Mapa do celów projektowych w 15 min

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Też niedawno przez to przechodziłem  Sprawa prosta - udało mi się wszystko załatwić w 15 min i 3 telefony (Wrocław). Koszt 650zł netto.
> Gdybyś była zainteresowana 'procedurą' to tutaj są szczegóły: 
> Mapa do celów projektowych w 15 min
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Z blogu wynika, że jednak nie 15 min lecz co najmniej 30 dni ... Te 15 minut to po prostu zlecenie. Prostuję, ponieważ "walczę" z postami typu "załatwiłem pozwolenie na budowę w 2 dni". Tak się nie da i informacja taka niczemu nie służy (a już z pewnością nie jest pomocna). Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## Kendra

widzę że jest nas coraz więcej  :smile:  to dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## armadilo

> Z blogu wynika, że jednak nie 15 min lecz co najmniej 30 dni ...


Dziękuję za uwagę  :smile:  Idea jaka nam przyświeca to pokazanie, że budowa nie musi być stresująca i czasochłonna - tytuł oczywiście przewrotny, aby zainteresował czytelnika a w tekście już wszystkie dane są zawarte. Ale na dobrą sprawę, mojej pracy było dokładnie 15 min i o to w tym wszystkim chodzi.
Po prostu większość znajomych tylko mówi o tym ile to formalności trzeba załatwić i 'daj Pan spokój' z budową domu - oczywiście żaden z nich nic nigdy sam nie załatwiał. Czas pokazać , że może być inaczej  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Dziękuję za uwagę  Idea jaka nam przyświeca to pokazanie, że budowa nie musi być stresująca i czasochłonna - tytuł oczywiście przewrotny, aby zainteresował czytelnika a w tekście już wszystkie dane są zawarte. Ale na dobrą sprawę, mojej pracy było dokładnie 15 min i o to w tym wszystkim chodzi.
> Po prostu większość znajomych tylko mówi o tym ile to formalności trzeba załatwić i 'daj Pan spokój' z budową domu - oczywiście żaden z nich nic nigdy sam nie załatwiał. Czas pokazać , że może być inaczej 
> Pozdrawiam.


Armadilo, ja to oczywiście rozumiem i zaznaczam, że mój wpis nie wynikał ze złośliwości. Musisz pamiętać, że twój wpis będą czytali inni forumowicze z których duża część dopiero odlegle planuje budowę domu i dla których takie wpisy mogą być mylące. Ja na przykład sam na swojej skórze przerobiłem:
1. Koszty adaptacji projektu, przyłączy i zagospodarowania działki (byli tacy, którzy podobno wykonali wszystko za 2.000 zł !!)
2. Czas w jakim uzyskano PnB (naprawdę pojawiały się wpisy, że w 2 dni !!)
3. Koszt robocizny SSO domu o pow. użytkowej 130 m (niektórzy nawet za 20.000zł)
Tylko jak to się ma do rzeczywistości ? Efekt takich wpisów jest dokładnie taki jak sam opisałeś. Skoro nie załatwiłem PnB w 2 czy 7 dni to wielka tragedia i totalne zniechęcenie.. A nie o to chodzi. Wszystko można załatwić i to w dużej mierze samemu. Potrzeba tylko czasu i cierpliwości.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lucjus

Jeśli chodzi o papierologię w małym mieście powiatowym, to na razie nie narzekam-ale zależy jak się komuś spieszy. Wstępne papierki z gminy, mapka do celów geod. 700 zł trwało to ok.10 dni. Projekt gotowy z garażem oddzielnie 2500, adaptacja pewnie+3000-4000, pozwolenie na budowę jeszcze nie wiemy ile-w trakcie. Także trochę to czasu pochłania, aczkolwiek na razie zima, składamy do skarbonki, w tym roku tylko fundamenty, piwnica i garaż jak się da, więc na razie jeszcze nie nerwowo :bye:

----------


## qwerty0714

witam, wszystkich budujacych w 2013 r. jak myslicie kiedy ktos ruszy budowac ? ja dodam ze fundamenty mam juz rok temu wykonałem i stoją i czekaja  :smile:  domek Tymek DPS, sciany z porothermu  :smile:   juz sie nie moge doczekac wiosny  :smile:

----------


## makowa_panienka

To i ja się przywitam  :bye:  My zrobiliśmy stan zero jesienią 2012, więc ta prawdziwa budowa zacznie się wiosną. Budujemy Z8. Wyzwanie to dla nas nie lada, bo nie jesteśmy specjalistami w dziedzinie budowlanej, ale do odważnych świat należny, czyż nie? :tongue: 

Byle do wiosny!!

----------


## water-sprite

Witajcie Bocianki, ja również czuję się bociankiem2013 choć budowa zaczęła się w ubiegłym roku. Teraz czekamy do wiosny, żeby ruszyć dalej.
Oby przyszła jak najszybciej.

----------


## kamaar

My też planujemy zacząć budowę w tym roku. Na wiosnę pewnie się nie uda,ale mam nadzieję, że we wrześniu zdążymy zrobić stan zero. Na razie jesteśmy w trakcie załatwiania wszelkiej papierologii. Mam tylko nadzieję, że uda nam się jakoś później znaleźć ekipę do tej roboty, inaczej trzeba będzie kopać samemu :wink:

----------


## ary_zet

Hejka - mój projekt w adaptacji-  koszt adaptacji 1700  zł z zmianami-podniesienie dachu nad kotłownią z 25stopni na 30  stopni ( miejscowy plan tak nakazuje), zmiana wizerunku tarasu ( będzie bardziej prostokątny , a ze względu na nierówność terenu posadowiony na 2 słupach żelbet.+ schody po środku tarasu), no i oczywiście płacę dopiero po otrzymaniu pozwolenia na budowę - także czekam , czekam i doczekać się nie mogę .... :roll eyes:

----------


## lisek_79

Witam, 
zakupiłem działkę w listopadzie 2012  :smile:  ROLNĄ ! 0,5 ha  :smile:  
US przyczepił mi się do ceny zakupu  :smile:  Musiałem dopłacić 1100 zł podatku  :smile:  w takim kraju mieszkamy  :smile:  
Wystąpiłem o warunki zabudowy (musiałem zmienić stare) 30 dni minęło +14 dni uprawomocnienie i na początku stycznia zaczynalem zbierać dokumenty na pozwolenie na budowę... i 4 lub 5 lutego złoże wniosek o PNB  mapki 10 dni 400 zł  a za adaptacje projektu i wszystkie formalności związane z PNB zapłacę 1800 zł  :smile:   w tym roku planuję zrobić przyłącza wody i prądu oraz oraz postawić fundamenty domu i garażu... nie wiem czy bedzie mnie stać na coś więcej...  wypinam się na banki wole budować powoli sam niż płacić krocie tym darmozjadom !  mam gdzie mieszkać i dlatego mam banki w nosie  :smile:   Jak będzie trzeba to bedę budował 3 lata  
1 rok fundamenty
2 stan surowy zamknięty
3 wykończenia ( jak sprzedam mieszkanie )  
Trzymam za was wszystkich kciuki... 
wszystko róbcie z rozwagą ... a ceny się nie zmienią .... jeśli nie wierzycie to uwierzcie JEST KRYZYS !!!

Buduję Antka z pracowni horyzont i garaż GC50 z muratora  :smile:

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> wypinam się na banki wole budować powoli sam niż płacić krocie tym darmozjadom !  mam gdzie mieszkać i dlatego mam banki w nosie


Przy jakich dochodach takie plany?
Pytam, bo sama zastanawiam się, czy da się budować bez kredytu...

----------


## podlasianka77

Przy jakich dochodach to po pierwsze, a po drugie jest mieszkanie, więc jest co sprzedać. łatwo tak mówić!

----------


## aagaaz

NO właśnie .. Wiadomo, że się przepłaci za kredyt, ale w naszym kraju większości ludziom nie da się wybudować bez kredytu  :sad:

----------


## lisek_79

dochody sa jako takie... ale buduje systemem gospodarczym...  sam cos potrafie... ojciec instalator(złota rączka) no i mieszkanko... (do spłacenia zostało 50 tyś zł ) wiec nie wazne czy bede budowal 3 czy 5 lat... wazne ze bez kredytu...   :smile:  tzn bede sie strarał...  w końcu jest kryzys i dzis mam dochody a jutro ... nie muszę  :smile:

----------


## ary_zet

> dochody sa jako takie... ale buduje systemem gospodarczym...  sam cos potrafie... ojciec instalator(złota rączka) no i mieszkanko... (do spłacenia zostało 50 tyś zł ) wiec nie wazne czy bede budowal 3 czy 5 lat... wazne ze bez kredytu...   tzn bede sie strarał...  w końcu jest kryzys i dzis mam dochody a jutro ... nie muszę


No- i to jest super nastawienie.Mam nadzieję iż spełnią się twoje plany.Jeżeli optymizm będzie ci towarzyszył dalej to spoko -dasz ze wszystkim radę 
.Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## lisek_79

:smile:

----------


## aagaaz

No i ja będę trzymała kciuki za powodzenie w budowie  :smile:

----------


## Jomo

Witajcie Bocianki  :welcome:  oby 13 była dla Was szczęśliwa  :smile: . Dziś już leje i leje, więc ZARAZ wiosna  :tongue: 




> Mam jeszcze banalne pytanie, ponieważ chcemy garaż zbudować na poczatku budowy...Garaż 6 m od tylnej granicy działki, potem ok.10 m , dom, przód ok. 15 m działki.


W tym temacie chciałam tylko jedno napisać. Mam nadzieję Lucjuszu, że wiesz iż za garaż będziesz więcej płacił niż za dom? Mam na myśli podatki.
Dane cytuję: 
Garaże co do zasady mieszczą się grupie budynków pozostałych. Na rok 2011 górna granica podatku dla takich obiektów wynosi 7,06 zł za 1 m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Na rok 2011 górna stawka podatku dla budynków mieszkalnych wynosi 0,67 zł za 1 m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
Przykład
Załóżmy, że powierzchnia użytkowa garażu wynosi 25 m2, a jego wysokość to 2,40 m. Przy maksymalnych stawkach podatku za garaż ten podatnik musiałby zapłacić podatek od nieruchomości w wysokości:

    7,06 zł/m2 x 25 m2 = 176,5 zł – w przypadku garażu wolnostojącego
    0,67 zł/m2 x 25 m2 = 16,75 zł – w przypadku garażu mieszczącego się w bryle budynku mieszkalnego
    21,05 zł/m2 x 25 m2 = 526,25 zł– w przypadku garażu wykorzystywanego na potrzeby pozarolniczej działalności gospodarczej

Koniec cytatu  :smile: 
 :bye:

----------


## Gregory222

Witam Bocianki. 
Również zamierzam ruszyć na wiosne z budową Karmelita 2M.. Papierki złożone i czekam na PnB. oby jak najszybciej. materiałów już troche jest i mam zamiar własnymi ręcami wybudować swoją chate :smile:  (każda pomoc mile widziana  :big tongue: )

----------


## Marzena i Rafał

> No to i ja się dopiszę. 
> Własnie złożyłem wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę  domku jednorodzinnego IVO B. - Horyzont
> Istnieje mała szansa że dostane pozwolenie jeszcze w tym miesiącu.  Od końca marca mam plan zacząć budowę (pierwsza łycha w grunt)
> Wykonawca prawie wybrany. Oferty na dach, okna już są. Pompa ciepła prawie wybrana. Kilku wykończeniowców bije się o pracę. 
> Plan jest prosty. 
> marzec /kwiecień - fundamenty
> maj - ściany
> koniec czerwca - dach
> lipiec - okna i pompa ciepła na zewnątrz
> ...


Witam ja tu wtrącę swoje 5 groszy - tak na ochłodzenie planu - niestety i z perspektywy kogoś kto też zaczynał w marcu tylko 2012 - też miałam identyczne plany i rzeczywistość je zweryfikowała - końcem września i początkiem października robiłam tynki i niestety do dnia dzisiejszego nie mam docieplonego do końca  poddasza - mąż  ułożył wełnę zaczął przykrywać ją folią i z dachu zaczął nam padać deszcz - dosłownie - po wielu telefonach i poradach każdy powiedział jedno - wilgoć technologiczna. Nie ma szans aby nie weszła ponieważ 1 miesiąc czy nawet 2 to za mało aby ściany i wylewki całkowicie wyschły po tynkach maszynowych. Więc aby nie mieć za 5 lat zbutwiałej wełny na poddaszu i zacieków na ścianach - nadal suszymy  :smile:  tzn grzejemy i wietrzymy. Rozmawialiśmy z gościem, który wprowadził się jednak do takiego domu na zimę i opowiadał jak po ścianach dosłownie płynęły mu strużki wody. Więc lepiej skonfrontować plany z realiami przed budową. Jednak życzę powodzenia i dużo wytrwałości  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## lisek_79

> Witajcie Bocianki  oby 13 była dla Was szczęśliwa . Dziś już leje i leje, więc ZARAZ wiosna 
> 
> 
> W tym temacie chciałam tylko jedno napisać. Mam nadzieję Lucjuszu, że wiesz iż za garaż będziesz więcej płacił niż za dom? Mam na myśli podatki.
> Dane cytuję: 
> Garaże co do zasady mieszczą się grupie budynków pozostałych. Na rok 2011 górna granica podatku dla takich obiektów wynosi 7,06 zł za 1 m2 powierzchni użytkowej. Na rok 2011 górna stawka podatku dla budynków mieszkalnych wynosi 0,67 zł za 1 m2 powierzchni użytkowej.
> Przykład
> Załóżmy, że powierzchnia użytkowa garażu wynosi 25 m2, a jego wysokość to 2,40 m. Przy maksymalnych stawkach podatku za garaż ten podatnik musiałby zapłacić podatek od nieruchomości w wysokości:
> 
> ...


Kolego masz rację i nie masz za razem  :smile:  
Wyrok NSA mówi wyraźnie że jeśli jest JEDNA KW na Mieszkanie czy dom i garaż czy budynek gospodarczy to liczy się jak dom  :smile:  
Gdybym miał osobną KW na garaż wtedy płacę tak jak napisałeś  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam 

źródło moich newsów 
http://www.tvn24.pl/biznes-gospodark...em,202002.html

Uchwała 7 sędziów Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego z 27 lutego 2012 r., sygn. akt II FPS 4/11, prawomocna

PS... im dłużej wczytuje się w te ustawy i orzeczenia NSA tym jestem głupszy  :smile:  Może ty masz racje ? 
Jutro zadzwonie do mojej gminy .... jak u nas się oblicza stawki za garaż  :smile:   i jakie są stawki bo ty podajesz stawki MAKSYMALNE i to z przed 2 lat na 2013 jest np 73gr

----------


## justyska

Witajcie  :smile:  My też dołączamy do grona Bocianków 2013. Mamy już działkę, wszelkie formalności związane z projektem oraz PnB, a także przyznany kredyt. Czekamy na odpowiednie warunki pogodowe i ruszamy  :smile:  
Budujemy Nowy Świat z Muratora - odbicie lustrzane, z niewielkimi zmianami.

----------


## lucjus

Dzięki za odp., chyba muszę się więcej dowiedzieć od p. architekt, bo ona coś nam wyliczyła, że to będzie przez 10 lat, i chyba mniejsza suma niż podajecie... :wink:

----------


## papi240

Witam ja również zaczynam budowę w tym roku, "dom nad stawem" z projektu firmy Archon
właśnie się dowiedziałem że udało mi się załapać na kredyt z dopłatami rodzina na swoim  :big grin: 
startujemy na wiosnę 
powodzenia wszystkim inwestorom  :smile:

----------


## lisek_79

> Witam ja również zaczynam budowę w tym roku, "dom nad stawem" z projektu firmy Archon
> właśnie się dowiedziałem że udało mi się załapać na kredyt z dopłatami rodzina na swoim 
> startujemy na wiosnę 
> powodzenia wszystkim inwestorom


gratuluję rodziny na swoim :smile:   to znaczna ulga... teraz nie wiadomo co bedzie... coś przebąkują odnośnie dopłat do domów energooszczędnych i pasywnych ale jak to się załatwia to jeszcze nie wiem  :smile:  
I tak mam zamiar budować co najmniej energooszczędny więc może mi się coś skapnie  :smile:

----------


## armadilo

> gratuluję rodziny na swoim  to znaczna ulga... teraz nie wiadomo co bedzie... coś przebąkują odnośnie dopłat do domów energooszczędnych i pasywnych ale jak to się załatwia to jeszcze nie wiem  
> I tak mam zamiar budować co najmniej energooszczędny więc może mi się coś skapnie


Dostałem od architekta wytyczne projektowe do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych (jeżeli ktoś jest chętny to mogę udostępnić). Kilkanaście stron tabel, wymogów (np. prowadzenie dokumentacji fotograficznej różnych etapów, jak wykonanie ścian, izolacji, montaż okien, itp.). Jak dla mnie gra nie warta świeczki, ale jeżeli i tak planujesz dom energooszczędny to może będzie warto  :smile:  Daj znać jak to wszystko wygląda jeżeli się zdecydujesz   :smile: .

----------


## bEtiCzE

Witajcie  :smile: 

My także zaczynamy na wiosnę, projekt indywidualny (technologia Izodom 2000). PnB już mamy, gdy dopiszę pogoda zaczynamy z przygotowaniem działki pod budowę i ruszamy z budową.

Pozdrawiamy i życzymy powodzenia w jak najszybszej realizacji swoich marzeń.

----------


## Kendra

> Witam Bocianki. 
> Również zamierzam ruszyć na wiosne z budową Karmelita 2M.. Papierki złożone i czekam na PnB. oby jak najszybciej. materiałów już troche jest i mam zamiar własnymi ręcami wybudować swoją chate (każda pomoc mile widziana )


Na forum jest dziennik budowy Karmelity  :smile:  możesz poczytać jak przebiega budowa  :smile:

----------


## olinek okrąglinek

> Dostałem od architekta wytyczne projektowe do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych (jeżeli ktoś jest chętny to mogę udostępnić). Kilkanaście stron tabel, wymogów (np. prowadzenie dokumentacji fotograficznej różnych etapów, jak wykonanie ścian, izolacji, montaż okien, itp.).


Ja poproszę na priv  :bye:

----------


## pablomoc

> Jeśli chodzi o rozbieżność cen, to warto dokładnie przeanalizować zakres prac. Przykładowo, wiele ekip z którymi rozmawiałem w SSO nie wliczyło ściągnięcia humusu, zasypania fundamentów, wybudowania ścianek działowych oraz tarasów/schodów i już się robi ładne kilka tysięcy.


mi jak ekipy robiły wycenę robót to w każdym punkcie było napisane co będą robić i ile to kosztuje, podpisane, podbita pieczątka (nie żadna umowa) i wszystko było jasne

----------


## ago12

Ja dom mam, w zasadzie to mieszkanie w bliźniaku, ale planuję kompletny remont mieszkania i adaptację poddasza z przebudową dachu. Wiem, że dla wielu z was to nic wielkiego, ale dla mnie jest to ogromne przedsięwzięcie i prawie tak, jak budowa domu  :smile:  
Wszystko zostanie zmienione, zostają tylko w części ściany i strop. Obecnie czekam na warunki zabudowy, prawdopodobnie za tydzień już je dostanę, wtedy architekt i projekt, pod koniec lutego dopiero wniosek pnb.

Czy ktoś wie, jak dostać się na poddasze, na które nie ma żadnego wejścia? Bo nie mam pojęcia, jak architekt wejdzie, by "zdjąć" wymiary do projektu.

----------


## sława05

Witam Bocianki 13  :smile:  Oby tym razem "13" przyniosla nam dużo szczęsia, pogody i dobrych fachowców  :tongue:  My chcemy zacząć w tym roku, jak to wyjdzie?... nie wiadomo. Narazie projekt jest w naszych głowach i mily pan architekt ma go przelac na papier  :Smile:  Planujemy parterówke zorientowana na strony świata... Piękną, słoneczną, ciepłą i energooszczedną...  :tongue:  Co wyjdzie, się okaze :roll eyes:  :popcorn:

----------


## kedlaw0

> Armadilo, ja to oczywiście rozumiem i zaznaczam, że mój wpis nie wynikał ze złośliwości. Musisz pamiętać, że twój wpis będą czytali inni forumowicze z których duża część dopiero odlegle planuje budowę domu i dla których takie wpisy mogą być mylące. Ja na przykład sam na swojej skórze przerobiłem:
> 1. Koszty adaptacji projektu, przyłączy i zagospodarowania działki (byli tacy, którzy podobno wykonali wszystko za 2.000 zł !!)
> 2. Czas w jakim uzyskano PnB (naprawdę pojawiały się wpisy, że w 2 dni !!)
> 3. Koszt robocizny SSO domu o pow. użytkowej 130 m (niektórzy nawet za 20.000zł)
> Tylko jak to się ma do rzeczywistości ? Efekt takich wpisów jest dokładnie taki jak sam opisałeś. Skoro nie załatwiłem PnB w 2 czy 7 dni to wielka tragedia i totalne zniechęcenie.. A nie o to chodzi. Wszystko można załatwić i to w dużej mierze samemu. Potrzeba tylko czasu i cierpliwości.
> Pozdrawiam



u mnie koszt adaptacji wyniósł 1500zł + 500zł za zmiany. Pozwolenie na budowę wraz ze wstępnymi zgodami zakładów było w cenie i trwało 19 dni.
Na wiosnę ruszam z budową projekt http://projekty.lipinscy.pl/Saloniki...lustrzane.html . Na razie mam odłożone 150tys zł ze sprzedaży mieszkania i z misji w Afganistanie. Na ile to starczy - zobaczymy. Buduję się koło Garwolina woj. mazowieckie.

----------


## justyska

U nas również adaptacja projektu wraz ze zmianami to koszt 2 tys zł. Pozwolenie na budowę ok. 10 dni.

Z jakiego materiału budujecie swoje domy?

----------


## skrabi

> Dostałem od architekta wytyczne projektowe do domów pasywnych i energooszczędnych (jeżeli ktoś jest chętny to mogę udostępnić).


Również poproszę  :smile:

----------


## armadilo

> Również poproszę


Kilka osób już się pytało - łatwiej będzie jak wrzucę to na stronę:
http://mojabudowadomu.pl/media/2971/wytyczne_do_pp.pdf

Pozdrawiam

----------


## skrabi

dzięki
na stronie NFOSiGW znajdziesz całość

----------


## kajwroclaw

> U nas również adaptacja projektu wraz ze zmianami to koszt 2 tys zł. Pozwolenie na budowę ok. 10 dni.
> 
> Z jakiego materiału budujecie swoje domy?


Ja buduję z betonu komórkowego, zakupiłem bloczki Solbet po 7 zł brutto na pióro-wpust, klasa 600 24x24x59, co jest jak na powiat wrocławski dość atrakcyjną ceną. Miałem na początku budować z silki, która ma wiele zalet, ale mnie fachury i rodzina budująca przeciągnęła na BK. A póki co czekamy na decyzję kredytową, zdolność mamy tylko jeden bank już nam odrzucił kosztorys, że za niski, w drugim ponoć przeszedł i jest szansa. Zobaczymy co będzie, bo nie chcemy brać dużego kredytu - chcemy 250 tys mamy 60 tys wkładu własnego i myślę, że damy radę, oby banki też tak pomyślały, bo nam się sprawa rypnie i trzeba się będzie z Bocianków 2013 wypisywać i otworzyć hurtownię budowlaną żeby sprzedać zakupioną już część materiałów :wink:

----------


## Mychadita

Witam wszystkie Bocianki!
My też chcemy zacząć w tym roku. Projekt z182 z pracowni z500, budowa powiat wielicki.
Życzymy powodzenia.

----------


## justyska

> Ja buduję z betonu komórkowego, zakupiłem bloczki Solbet po 7 zł brutto na pióro-wpust, klasa 600 24x24x59, co jest jak na powiat wrocławski dość atrakcyjną ceną.


Trzymam kciuki, żeby się powiodło. Banki niestety mają swoje różne "założenia", które często odbiegają od rzeczywistości.
Też budujemy z BK, póki co szukamy najlepszej oferty. Na razie jest to 7,30 brutto (woj. mazowieckie)

----------


## Gregory222

> Na forum jest dziennik budowy Karmelity  możesz poczytać jak przebiega budowa


Już go przestudiowałem

----------


## margaretta81

A ją mam ciągle dylemat z czego budować... BK 24, silikaty 18 czy może Ph 25. Czytam i czytam i im więcej czytam tym bardziej nie wiem  :smile: . Generalnie chodzi mi o to, żeby przy wykonczeniach było łatwiej. Zamierzam budować dom Iskierka, pracowni Hb Studio, 105m2 pow. uz. plus garaż w bryle domu.

----------


## armadilo

> A ją mam ciągle dylemat z czego budować... BK 24, silikaty 18 czy może Ph 25. Czytam i czytam i im więcej czytam tym bardziej nie wiem .


Wychodzę z założenia, że im więcej dylematów na dany temat (np. Ytong vs Porotherm), tym mniejsze ma znaczenie, którą opcję wybierzemy  :wink:  Oczywiście teraz mi łatwo mówić, bo problem jeszcze przede mną, ale mam nadzieję, że ekipy trochę pomogą przy wyborze.
Ostatnio też znalazłem taką stronę (niestety tylko język ang.), która pomaga w tego typu problemach http://www.helpmydecision.com/

Definiujemy sobie problem - np. Ytong vs Porotherm;Potem czynniki mające wpływ na decyzję i jak bardzo są dla nas ważne - Cena (10), czas budowy(6), łatwość układania(2), dostępność (4), itp (minimum 5 chyba tam wymagają)Następnie dla każdej opcji oceniamy na ile spełnia dany czynnik - np. Cena: Ytong (10), Porotherm (7)Program wylicza wynik dla każdej opcji i podaje ilość punktów - kto ma więcej ten wygrywa  :wink: 
Oczywiście to samo można zrobić na kartce papieru, albo w arkuszu kalkulacyjnym (na weekend spróbuję przygotować). Nie wiem na ile ta metoda się sprawdza, ale dla zabawy można spróbować  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## margaretta81

Dziękuję, nie robiłam jeszcze takiego zestawienia a to bardzo dobry pomysł :smile: . Również spróbuje :smile:

----------


## kamaar

My czekamy co prawda jeszcze na WZ, mają być lada chwila (podobno- że też wszystko musi nabierać takiej mocy urzędowej),ale również jesteśmy przed wyborem materiałów. U nas jest batalia Ja-beton komórkowy, on- ceramika. Ja- że lepiej się obrabia, wydaje mi się czyściejszy, szybciej kładzie (ach te względy estetyczne u kobiet ), on- że to to ma być tradycyjnie, że jest trwalsza itd itp. No, ale do tego dochodzi jeszcze cena, co wyjdzie taniej :wink: 
Powoli godzę się na to z czego będziemy budować, abym miała wolną rękę w urządzaniu domu (wliczając to wybór dachówki i kolor okien  :big tongue:  )

----------


## justyska

> Wychodzę z założenia, że im więcej dylematów na dany temat (np. Ytong vs Porotherm), tym mniejsze ma znaczenie, którą opcję wybierzemy  Oczywiście teraz mi łatwo mówić, bo problem jeszcze przede mną, ale mam nadzieję, że ekipy trochę pomogą przy wyborze.


Dokładnie, zgadzam się. Gdy szukaliśmy ekipy budowlanej i spotykaliśmy się z różnymi "majstrami" w celu wyceny, to zawsze podpytywaliśmy o materiał. Każdy podawał nam to samo: suporex na klej. I tak będzie.
Polecam popytać.

----------


## Kendra

u nas wygrały silikaty. Najbardziej nam odpowiadają i wszystkie ich plusy są dla mnie istotne, wpłynęły na decyzję  :smile:

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

My budowac będziemy najprawdopodobniej z ytonga 36,5. Tak bardzo mąż się na niego upiera, ale czy słusznie :ohmy:  Wyjdzie w praniu :wiggle:

----------


## Otylia1

Witamy. 
Długo zastanawialiśmy się nad silikatami ale w końcu wybraliśmy porotherm. Tylko zastanawiamy się teraz nad technologią budowy Porotherm Dryfix. Co o tym sądzicie? Proszę napiszcie swoje opinie. Może ktoś już miał do czynienia z tą technologią?

Pozdrawiamy.

----------


## armadilo

> U nas jest batalia Ja-beton komórkowy, on- ceramika. Ja- że lepiej się obrabia, wydaje mi się czyściejszy, szybciej kładzie (ach te względy estetyczne u kobiet ), on- że to to ma być tradycyjnie, że jest trwalsza itd itp.


Moja Żona powiedziała, że ją takie duperele nie interesują - w domu ma być ciepło i tyle! Z kolei dzięki temu uzurpuje sobie prawo do decyzji _estetycznych:_ czy będą okna narożne, weranda, balkony i inne '_zachcianki_', na które pewnie ja bym się nigdy nie zdecydował.  
Czas pokaże Jak to nam się uda połączyć w praktyce - oby tylko zdolności kredytowej starczyło  :wink:

----------


## margaretta81

Oj ten kredyt!!! Jakoś oddalam od siebie ta myśl, ale ona wciąż tu krąży :wink: . Niestety bez tego niezbędnego dodatku na nasze "garby" chyba sie nie obejdzie. Coś za coś żeby spełnić marzenie o swoim domu :smile:

----------


## izabelle

witam wszystkich zaczynających w tym roku.Mam nadzieję,że w kupie będzie łatwiej a przynajmniej raźniej :roll eyes: 
czy ktoś buduje w okolicach Łodzi?może w samej Łęczycy?a może ktoś buduje z 207 z pracowni z500?

----------


## modena

Witamy  serdecznie. :smile: 
My zamierzamy zostać  Bociankami 2013  w maju. W tej chwili czekamy na PNB. Powiat Cieszyński.
Pozdrawiamy :bye:

----------


## lucjus

U nas podobnie jak kamaar, i wygrał chyba Ytong 24 + 15 styropian grafitowy w kropki, piwnica chyba bloczki betonowe styrodur itp, a garaż wolnostojący z czegoś taniego.W projekcie mamy Porotherm, ale wady zalety podobnie jak piszecie, ważne tez co macie w okolicy-u nas akurat z Ytongiem nie ma problemu, są ekipy które w tej technologii budowały, podoba mi sie pomysł na klej a nie zaprawa. My też pytaliśmy o Porotherm Dryfix, ale nasz murarz tego nie zna, nie budował.Mamy znajomych, którzy budowali parter z Ytonga 36 1 warst. 6 lat i zadowoleni, ciepło.
Jeszcze się pochwalę, że kuchnię bez AGD wycenili nam na 15 tys( a dodam, że kuchnia duża ok.14m2)-tyle mi małż na kuchnię pozwolił...
I ja też zgadzam się na różna rzeczy dla świętego spokoju, żebym mogła tylko wybrać całą resztę...Nie mogę przekonać małża do drzwi przesuwnych salon-kuchnia, a wydaje mi się bardzo praktyczne.Może pakt z fachowcami, zrobią i będzie za późno, żeby rezygnować? :wink:

----------


## Rava79

> No i zaczęły się schody- wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę trzeba poprawić  Więc po raz kolejny uzbrajamy się w cierpliwość. I tak nasz architekt szybko się sprężył z całą dokumentacją. Damy radę.... jak zawsze.


We wtorek 29.01.  nasz projektant złożył poprawiony wniosek o PnB w Starostwie Powiatowym . 

Dzisiaj byłem u Naczelnika  zaczerpnąć wiedzy czy wszystko jest OK i kiedy mogę spodziewać się decyzji. 
Do moich uszy dobiegł anielski głos Naczelnika oznajmiając, że decyzja powinna być wydana i do odbioru w czwartek 07.02.2013. 

Wielki szacunek dla Pana Naczelnika oraz dla naszego Architekta za taki ekspres w załatwieniu dokumentacji. 

Tak w ogóle to dziękuję wszystkim za taki ekspres. 
Od rozpoczęcia formalności
 - wydzielenia działki
 - darowizna z notariuszem
 - mapa do celów projektowych ( to trwało 1,5 miesiąca)
 - adaptacja projektu
 - warunki przyłączy mediów (woda 3 dni, prąd 7 dni)
 - projekty inst. wewnętrznych
 do dzisiaj upłynęło 3 miesiące. 

Mam już wykonawcę SSO, w poniedziałek dopinam wycenę dachu, w środę ogrzewanie - wybór Pompy Ciepła , oferty na okna pozbierane, w czwartek projekt kuchni do odbioru, łazienki już prawie wybrane (ustalony układ i kolory płytek), zaprojektowany rozkład prądu w domu. 

Wykonawca powiedział, że jak tak dalej pójdzie to 4.03.2013 zaczynamy kopać fundament. 

Ale ze mnie optymista  :smile:

----------


## niuteq

Witam Wszystkich
Też w tym roku dołącze do Was, działka kupiona w grudniu ubiegłego roku 11 ar. Za ok 10 dni składam do Starostwa dokumentacje na PnB (muszę poczekać na uprawomocnienie się decyzji odralnijącej działkę.
Budować będę Z7 z pracowni Z500
Ekipa wybrana - koszt 23 tys 
mam juz 2 wyceny z hurtowni budowlanych na materiały ( budować będę z suporex-u)
dach - Brass Celtycka
POŚ - drenażowa 
kolektory słoneczne na dachu
taki jest plan narazie zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w planie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Skalmar

Witam,

Ja również mam zamiar dołączyć do rozpoczynających budowę w tym roku  :welcome: 
Projekt już "się adaptuje" - z41 z pracowni z500.
Wprawdzie to nie jest mój pierwszy dom który buduję ale mam nadzieję że już ostatni.
Mam nadzieję, że wyprawię w swoim domu moje 40 urodziny  :wink:  
Zapraszam do dziennika.

Pozdrawiam, Skalmar

----------


## kajwroclaw

> A ją mam ciągle dylemat z czego budować... BK 24, silikaty 18 czy może Ph 25. Czytam i czytam i im więcej czytam tym bardziej nie wiem . Generalnie chodzi mi o to, żeby przy wykonczeniach było łatwiej. Zamierzam budować dom Iskierka, pracowni Hb Studio, 105m2 pow. uz. plus garaż w bryle domu.


najłatwiej przy wykończeniach bk - łatwo robić bruzdy pod instalacje, przy silce to wręcz gumówką trzeba ciąć żeby nie popękała, bk ryjcem można :smile:  zarówno przy silce jak i bk kładziemy tynk cienkowarstwowy, co daje duże oszczędności w stosunku np. do porothermu na który trzeba dać grubszy tynk z racji struktury. Ja porothermu nie brałem pod uwagę wcale, ważyłem pomiędzy silką a bk. Stanęło na bk i ten dylemat mam już za sobą :smile:

----------


## Skalmar

Popieram przedmówcę  :smile: 
Bk24 klasy 500-600 i na to dużo dobrego styropianu  :smile:

----------


## Vereenka

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
My również planujemy start w tym roku start budowy pod Poznaniem - obecnie walczymy z papierologią i wyborem ekipy. Coś czuję w kościach, że będzie wesoło  :wink: 
Powodzenia wszystkim budującym!

----------


## skrabi

> Popieram przedmówcę 
> Bk24 klasy 500-600 i na to dużo dobrego styropianu


jak duzo styro to moim zdaniem lepiej silikaty, bedzie:
- taniej
- ciszej w domu
- lepsza akumulacyjność ścian

przy czym u mnie duzo to tak 25-30cm, ja daje 30cm
-

----------


## Ostap

> jak duzo styro to moim zdaniem lepiej silikaty, bedzie:
> - taniej
> - ciszej w domu
> - lepsza akumulacyjność ścian
> 
> przy czym u mnie duzo to tak 25-30cm, ja daje 30cm
> -


Z pobieżnych wyliczeń (przyznam na silikatach się nie znam): 
- wychodzi mi że taniej to nie jest, proste porównanie by osiągnąć tą samą izolacyjność to 5cm grafitu na ścianę więcej
- co do izolacyjności akustycznej to argument dla mnie żaden, nie byłem w domu z silikatów, w domach z BK tak i jedyne odgłosy to przechodzą przez okna i ich nieszczelności - dobrze to słychać jak jest duży wiatr
- akumulacyjność ścian lepsza przyznaje aczkolwiek dla mnie osobiście nie ma znaczenia

----------


## lisek_79

Ja zdecydowałem że BK ponieważ uważam że łatwiej się buduje i łatwiej jest przy jakichkolwiek instalacjach  :smile:   a że instalacjce bede robił sam to nie mam zamiaru sobie utrudniac  :smile:  
co to trwałości to ponoć porotherm jest lepszy... ale już widziałem taki który kruszył się w rękach  :smile:   widziałem paletę zafoliowana ktora była cała w połówkach pustaków  :sad:  I niestety były problemy z reklamacją... producent twierdził że to wina transportu... dopiero po stwierdzeniu że próbki pustakow poszły do laboratorium odrazu była decyzja że oddadzą kasę ...  i nie mówie że wszystkie są takie... broń boże ale czasami to co ma być trwalsze wcale nie jest  :sad:  
myśle że bez względu na to czym zdecydujecie się budować trzeba sprawdzać towar... bo ja już kilka razy się przejechałem  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Rava79

Wypowiem  się też coś na temat sylikatów, betonu komórkowego oraz ceramiki. 

od samego początku chciałem budować z  SOLBET'U , jednak wszyscy wykonawcy zadawali mi to samo pytanie: DLACZEGO ??

Ich argumentacja do mnie przemówiła. 
1. Mało kto da gwarancję na nie pękanie ścian i tynków
2. Będzie drożej - to się zgadza. W przeliczeniu o około 15-20% na materiale. 
3. Z ceramiki buduje się od wieków i domy stoją nic im nie jest wiemy jak będzie się zachowywać za kilkanaście lat. 


innych nie pamiętam więc zostaje przy klasyce-ceramice  :big grin:

----------


## Ostap

To pociągnijmy polemikę bo wybór materiału przedemną.
1. Mieszkam w domu z pustaka (30 letni dom) nic nie pęka, klasyczna gierkowska kostka.
2. Odnośnie ceny to poproszę o info, co za ceramika? Na szybko zobaczymy ile za m2 ściany wychodzi
3. Od wieków buduje się z cegły pełnej ale nie sądzę że będziesz z niej budował, kiedy stworzono porotherm nie wiem.

----------


## Arturo72

> 3. Z ceramiki buduje się od wieków i domy stoją nic im nie jest wiemy jak będzie się zachowywać za kilkanaście lat.


Z cegły ceramicznej buduje się od wieków ale z ceramiki poryzowanej od nie dawna,no chyba,że miałeś na myśli cegłę bo z porothermem ona nie ma nic wspólnego  :wink: 
Podobnie z pompa ciepła,jaki będzie powód zakupu ?
Jeśli mamy niskie straty ciepła w domu pompa ciepła jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie nie jest zasadna ekonomicznie.
Duużo jeszcze nauki przed Tobą  :wink: 
I jeszcze jedno,nie słuchaj wykonawców,posłuchaj siebie  :wink: 



> Z pobieżnych wyliczeń (przyznam na silikatach się nie znam): 
> - wychodzi mi że taniej to nie jest, proste porównanie by osiągnąć tą samą izolacyjność to 5cm grafitu na ścianę więcej


1m2 ściany z silikatu 18cm +25cm styro z lambda 0,031 czyli U ściany 0,12 W/m2K =88zł/m2
1m2 ściany z BK 24cm+20cm styro z lambda 0,031 czyli U ściany 0,12 W/m2K=88zł/m2
 :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

Arturo72 Ty zbudowales z silikatow, możesz mi powiedzieć skąd je brałeś? Ją również jestem że śląska, więc jak gdzieś w pobliżu to byłoby super :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Arturo72 Ty zbudowales z silikatow, możesz mi powiedzieć skąd je brałeś? Ją również jestem że śląska, więc jak gdzieś w pobliżu to byłoby super


Silikaty kupiłem na allegro od jegomościa spod Kielc ale nie polecam,cenę miał najniższą chyba w Polsce,z dostawą nie było problemu ale był problem z odbiorem palet,za które zapłaciłem kaucje.
Jako,że nie były to palety euro oddałem je na miescu za parę groszy,także klika PLN straciłem,chociaż dalej wyszło mnie taniej niż na pobliskim składzie budowalnym  :smile:

----------


## aLilith

> .Nie mogę przekonać małża do drzwi przesuwnych salon-kuchnia, a wydaje mi się bardzo praktyczne.Może pakt z fachowcami, zrobią i będzie za późno, żeby rezygnować?



Też nie mogłam męża przekonać do dodatkowych drzwi- w projekcie jest "wieeelka dziura" do samego stropu pomiędzy kuchnia a jadalnią oraz kuchnia i salonem. Wynegocjowałam, że jednak bezpieczniej będzie zmniejszyć ową dziurę i wstawić nadproża w razie "W" żeby potem nie robić zabudowy z kartongipsu jak opcja bezdrzwiowa się nie sprawdzi. 

My budujemy z BK, potem izolacja 20 cm?
Problemem dla nas jest bloczek betonowy fundamentowy, czy ktoś wie dlaczego są takie rozbieżności w cenach tychże bloczków (od1,9 na allegro do 3,2 w hurtowni) Czy ryzykować i kupić tańsze i okażą się badziewiem czy lepiej dołoży parę zł i mieć solidny fundament. Na co warto zwracać uwagę przy zakupie bloczków?

----------


## lucjus

Dzięki za podp.aLilith. Właśnie znalazłam darmowy projekt do aranżacji domu, właśnie siedzę 3 h i robię kuchnię :big grin: . Proszę bardzo: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/Sweet-Home-3D

----------


## lucjus

Program, nie projekt- chyba słownictwo robi mi się całkiem budowlane... :good night:

----------


## aagaaz

A ja cały czas czekam na informacje z sądu o przyznaniu nam ziemi (zasiedzenie ). Sprawę składaliśmy dwa lata temu i tak długo to się ciągnie. 
Projektów już mam kilka , ale nie wiem na który się zdecydować. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...01#post5786501

Może coś pomożecie?

----------


## mkslonik

to jeszcze u nas działa ze można mieć coś przez zasiedzenie w państwie demokratycznym przecież to relikt komuny.

----------


## [email protected]

No to i my się dołączymy - budujemy z183 z pracowni z500, obecnie na etapie załatwiania kredytu, jak dobrze pójdzie to może juz w marcu pod koniec zaczynamy. Mam pytanko - czy wyliczenie stanu zero (fundament tradycyjny) na kwotę około 30tys wraz z robocizną to nie za dużo? czytam i czytam i widze takich co podają 40tys ale i takich co 14-17 i sam juz nie wiem. Mam na oku płytę fundamentową z Izodomu i jej koszt zrobienia kształtuje się w granicach 32tys. Jesli moje wyliczenia sa poprawne to decydowałbym sie na płytę. prosze o krótką opinię

----------


## Arturo72

> Mam na oku płytę fundamentową z Izodomu i jej koszt zrobienia kształtuje się w granicach 32tys. Jesli moje wyliczenia sa poprawne to decydowałbym sie na płytę. prosze o krótką opinię


Z tego co się orientowałem to płyta z Izodomu jest bardzo droga,głównie przez drogi styropian i kształtki i byłaby w moim przypadku droższa o ok.15-20tys.zl
Moja płyta 180m2 na EPS200 wyniosła 55tys.zł.

----------


## niuteq

> We wtorek 29.01.  nasz projektant złożył poprawiony wniosek o PnB w Starostwie Powiatowym . 
> 
> Dzisiaj byłem u Naczelnika  zaczerpnąć wiedzy czy wszystko jest OK i kiedy mogę spodziewać się decyzji. 
> Do moich uszy dobiegł anielski głos Naczelnika oznajmiając, że decyzja powinna być wydana i do odbioru w czwartek 07.02.2013. 
> 
> Wielki szacunek dla Pana Naczelnika oraz dla naszego Architekta za taki ekspres w załatwieniu dokumentacji. 
> 
> Tak w ogóle to dziękuję wszystkim za taki ekspres. 
> Od rozpoczęcia formalności
> ...


Ja ok 20 grudnia 2012 zanioslem projekt do projektanta 
za tydzien skladam dokumentacje do starostwa 
-w tym 
warunki z wodciagów + umowa
warunki z enea+umowa
oczywicie zakup dzialki (notariusz zalatwiny w 2 dni)
odrolnieni gruntu
wydaje mi sie ze to też niezly ekspres  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## kajwroclaw

domu jeszcze nie widać, a w piątek już prąd podłączyli  :big grin:  trochę siatkę w płocie zdemolowali przy montażu skrzynki, ale wybaczyłem  :big grin:

----------


## skrabi

> to jeszcze u nas działa ze można mieć coś przez zasiedzenie w państwie demokratycznym przecież to relikt komuny.


całkowicie się z tym zgadzam!!!

----------


## ines2707

Witam ponownie po długim okresie nieobecności. U nas nastąpiła wielka zmiana, zmiana projektu a nawet projektów, bo miał być początkowo Dandys, potem kupiliśmy inny projekt aż w końcu zdecydowaliśmy się na jeszcze inny. Do 3x sztuka  :smile:  Zmieniliśmy też lokalizację budowy- z Niepołomic na Węgrzce Wielkie. Mam nadzieję, że już wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z planem i dołączymy do bocianków 2013  :wink:

----------


## skrabi

jaki wybraliście?

----------


## ines2707

> jaki wybraliście?


Projekt Nazaria z pracowni Domena Projekt  http://www.domenaprojekt.pl/produkty/170/nazaria.html

----------


## Gosc321_1

Wczoraj dzwonił do mnie Majster z informacją że w hurtowni stal jest po 2.450/tona. Można kupić i przechowywać w hurtowni. Ktoś z was kupował ostatnio stal? Majster twierdził, ze nawet w porównaniu do jesieni 2012 cena jest bardzo atrakcyjna.

----------


## Rava79

> Witam ja tu wtrącę swoje 5 groszy - tak na ochłodzenie planu - niestety i z perspektywy kogoś kto też zaczynał w marcu tylko 2012 - też miałam identyczne plany i rzeczywistość je zweryfikowała - końcem września i początkiem października robiłam tynki i niestety do dnia dzisiejszego nie mam docieplonego do końca  poddasza - mąż  ułożył wełnę zaczął przykrywać ją folią i z dachu zaczął nam padać deszcz - dosłownie - po wielu telefonach i poradach każdy powiedział jedno - wilgoć technologiczna. Nie ma szans aby nie weszła ponieważ 1 miesiąc czy nawet 2 to za mało aby ściany i wylewki całkowicie wyschły po tynkach maszynowych. Więc aby nie mieć za 5 lat zbutwiałej wełny na poddaszu i zacieków na ścianach - nadal suszymy  tzn grzejemy i wietrzymy. Rozmawialiśmy z gościem, który wprowadził się jednak do takiego domu na zimę i opowiadał jak po ścianach dosłownie płynęły mu strużki wody. Więc lepiej skonfrontować plany z realiami przed budową. Jednak życzę powodzenia i dużo wytrwałości  Pozdrawiam


Mamy znajomych, którzy postawili dom na ponad 200 m2 i mieszkają od października ( w marcu/kwietniu zaczęli budowę)- nic się nie dzieje, koleżanka tez wprowadziła się 5 m--cy po rozpoczęciu budowy. Myślę, że sporo zależy od materiałów i wykonawcy. Więc na razie pozwalam sobie na optymizm  :smile:

----------


## Peeken

Witajcie
Bede budował k. Sycowa.
Dom na który się zdecyduję będzie z Pracowni DOMENA z Wrocławia. Jeszcze musze kilka drobiazgów dotrzeć ( zmiany ). Wybieram pomiędzy dwoma projektami - mam nadzieję, ze do połowy lutego dogadam się ze swoim arch. adapt. zmiany.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## armadilo

Czy ktoś z Was rozważa instalację solarów? Jest program dotacji do kolektorów słoneczynych i zastanawiam się, czy się opłaca. Z tego co się wstępnie orientowałem, bez dotacji inwestycja w kolektory długo się zwraca, ale może z dotacją warto? Ktoś ma jakieś wyliczenia?

http://www.sfera-finansow.pl/wiadomo...ak-ja-uzyskac/

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Czy ktoś z Was rozważa instalację solarów? Jest program dotacji do kolektorów słoneczynych i zastanawiam się, czy się opłaca. Z tego co się wstępnie orientowałem, bez dotacji inwestycja w kolektory długo się zwraca, ale może z dotacją warto? Ktoś ma jakieś wyliczenia?
> 
> http://www.sfera-finansow.pl/wiadomo...ak-ja-uzyskac/
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Żeby dostać dotację na solary musisz na nie wziąć ekstra kredyt w banku i dopłata jest do kredytu, jak sobie koszty kredytu przeliczysz to tą dotację mogą sobie nie powiem gdzie wsadzić :smile:  Oczywiście wszystko zależy od warunków kredytu, ale jak ja się dowiadywałem to mi wyszło w sumie na jedno, a pakować się w dodatkowy kredyt oprócz hipotecznego... podziękowałem.

----------


## ines2707

> Witajcie
> Bede budował k. Sycowa.
> Dom na który się zdecyduję będzie z Pracowni DOMENA z Wrocławia. Jeszcze musze kilka drobiazgów dotrzeć ( zmiany ). Wybieram pomiędzy dwoma projektami - mam nadzieję, ze do połowy lutego dogadam się ze swoim arch. adapt. zmiany.
> Pozdrawiam


Pomiędzy którymi projektami wybieracie z Domeny?

----------


## skrabi

> Czy ktoś z Was rozważa instalację solarów? 
> Pozdrawiam


liczylem i w moim przypadku na dzien dzisiejszy odrzuciłem tą inwestycję ze względu na długi okres zwrotu, ale w razie czego domontowanie w przyszłości będzie możliwe

----------


## niuteq

> Żeby dostać dotację na solary musisz na nie wziąć ekstra kredyt w banku i dopłata jest do kredytu, jak sobie koszty kredytu przeliczysz to tą dotację mogą sobie nie powiem gdzie wsadzić Oczywiście wszystko zależy od warunków kredytu, ale jak ja się dowiadywałem to mi wyszło w sumie na jedno, a pakować się w dodatkowy kredyt oprócz hipotecznego... podziękowałem.


Podobno najlepiej wziasc dotacje z NFOŚ z kredytem w banku i kredyt odrazu splacic - dlatego warto zapytac w banku o warunki wczesniejszej splaty. w takim wypadku dotacja wynosi ok 45%

----------


## lucjus

My też mamy instalację solarną, i chyba tak zrobimy, że instalacja tak, natomiast, czy podłączymy-to się zobaczy.
A jeszcze inny temat- czy ktoś w ogóle buduje piwnicę? My robimy parter(poddasze nie wchodzi w grę pod żadnym pozorem, tu jestesmy z mężem zgodni), i piwnicę. Ktoś też tak buduje? Jak fundamenty, izolacje itp.? No i koszty..., mam nadzieję że na fundamentach i piwnicy nie skończymy? :sad:

----------


## Ostap

My będziemy budować piwnicę, parter i poddasze

----------


## Art_83

> My będziemy budować piwnicę, parter i poddasze


identycznie jak ja

----------


## aagaaz

Ja tez się zastanawiam nad piwnicą , ale wiem , że koszty budowy wzrastają. Ja chcę dom na paliwo stałe i myślę, że kotłownia na parterze wystarczy, Też chcę dom parterowy bez poddasza.

----------


## lucjus

U nas piwnica ok 50m2, kotłownia 21, małe pomieszczenie 8i zostaje na fitness? ok.18. Będą ławy schodkowe, bo to częściowe podpiwniczenie, reszta z bloczków fund, styrodur, folie do izolacji, klinkier na zewn., 2 okna z koszami. Z jakich materiałów robicie piwnice, jaka wys.( u nas 2,20), jak głęboko wkopana-u nas będą 4 schodki do domu, na co najbardziej zwrócić uwagę przy piwnicy? Jakieś pomysły na tańsze sposoby wykończenia piwnicy? Postaram się na bieżąco wrzucać co ile kosztowało.Pozdr.

----------


## Ostap

Ja piwnice będę murował z bloczka fundamentowego, ława schodkowa x2, wysokość też pewnie 2,2
Należy zwrócić uwagę na izolację przeciwwilgociową, lepiej zrobić raz a dobrze.

----------


## kasieta

My również mamy dom z piwnicą i z poddaszem. Owszem koszt fundamentów znacząco większy ale moim zdaniem warto. Sama mieszkałam kiedyś w domu podpiwniczonym a teraz w bloku i brakuje mi pomieszczeń, gdzie można przechowywać różne rzeczy i przy okazji nie zagracać mieszkania. Poza tym w naszym projekcie w piwnicy zaplanowana jest pralnia i tak też zamierzam zrobić. Koleżanka ma pralnię w piwnicy i mówi, że to najlepsza rzecz jaką mogła mieć w domu. A co do materiałów to też piwnicę będziemy robić z bloczków fundamentowych plus styrodur. Wysokość 2,20m. Ustaliliśmy już orientacyjny termin rozpoczęcia z naszą ekipą i czekamy z niecierpliwością na koniec maja. :big grin:

----------


## kasieta

lucjus

U nas podobnie jak u Ciebie również 4 schodki do domu.

----------


## lucjus

Mam nadzieję w najbliższym czasie zrobić ''rejs'' z cenami po hurtowniach, rotrzeba się zmierzyć z kosztami. Mamy ogólny kosztorys z Archonu, ogólnie z wykonawcą, zobaczymy jak wyjdą materiały. My też zcekamy z początkiem do czerwca bo w maju Komunia św.córci  :stir the pot: .
Trochę się obawiam czerwcowych deszczów i burz, trzeba będzie uruchomić spr. prognozy pogody.Może jakiś dodatkowy wątek dla budujących np. prognoza pogody na najbliższy tydzień? :wink:

----------


## qwerty0714

Witam, forumowicze a kto z Was próbuje budowac dom pasywny lub co najmniej energooszczedny ? jakies porpozycje  mneij lub bardziej rpzydatne macie w słoich głowkach ? ?
ja własnie taki domek buduje, ustyuowanie wzgl stron swiata, izolacje, rekuperacje, solary, itp moze jeszcze jakies pomysły

----------


## skrabi

np. ja próbuję, zerknij na mój dziennik, tam są opisane założenia i rzuty

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, forumowicze a kto z Was próbuje budowac dom pasywny lub co najmniej energooszczedny ? jakies porpozycje mneij lub bardziej rpzydatne macie w słoich głowkach ? ?
> ja własnie taki domek buduje, ustyuowanie wzgl stron swiata, izolacje, rekuperacje, solary, itp moze jeszcze jakies pomysły


Pierwszą rzeczą jaką trzeba wykonać jeszcze przed budową to OZC z planowaną właśnie w główce izolacją,wtedy można sobie korygować in plus,bo in minus nie sądzę  :wink: 
Jeśli już OZC wykaże zapotrzebowanie jakie chcemy osiągnąć,dalej przed budową wybieramy źródło ciepła jakie będzie nam pokrywało straty ciepła przez dom,ma to na celu oszczędności na etapie adaptacji typu rezygnację z kominów,zamiana materiałów konstrukcyjnych,grubość ściany,zamiana fundamentów na płytę,projekt WM z reku itp.
Na etapie budowy ważną rzeczą jest dokładność wykonania strategicznych elementów typu ocieplenie,osadzenie okien.
Kolejną rzeczą pozwalającą oszczędzić nam trochę kasy to przygotowanie przepustów przez strop dla wentylacji mechanicznej dla parteru.
Wtedy obalamy mit drogiego domu energooszczędnego  :smile: 
W moim przypadku zejście z zapotrzebowania na ciepło jakie było w projekcie gotowym czyli 86kWh/m2/rok do 40kWh/m2/rok kosztowało 17tys.zł.
Solary to pomyłka wg mnie,GWC a w szczególności GGWC nie jest niezbędną rzeczą a wręcz nie uzasadnioną ekonomicznie.

----------


## sława05

> Ja też chciałabym rozpocząć budowę w tym roku, ale nie wiem czy mi się uda.. Szukam odpowiedniego projektu domu parterowego dla 4 osób  I jestem w trakcie przepisywania dla mnie działki , więc jest nadzieja..


Witaj  :smile:  Ja również szukalam domu parterowego dla 4 osób, jednak mnie interesuje z dodatkowym pokojem "na w razie co". Sprawdz sobie projekt anatol http://www.mgprojekt.com.pl/anatol. Nie wiem jaka powierzchnia cie interesuje? Mnie jeszcze bardzo podoba się jeszcze projekt signum: http://projekty.wm.com.pl/projekty-d...omu-036-signum 
W końcu zdecydowaliśmy się na projekt indywidualny i jestesmy teraz na etapie klejenia koncepcji  :yes: 
Powodzenia w poszukiwaniach

----------


## piotrek0m

> M
> Trochę się obawiam czerwcowych deszczów i burz, trzeba będzie uruchomić spr. prognozy pogody.Może jakiś dodatkowy wątek dla budujących np. prognoza pogody na najbliższy tydzień?


Co do prognozy pogody to polecam serwis: http://meteo.icm.edu.pl/index2.php
Są tam prezentowane bardzo szczegółowe meteogramy dla poszczególnych miejscowości. Serwis służy mi od lat w codziennym życiu. Ostatnio wiem np. czy wieczorem zakrywać szyby w samochodzie materiałem, żeby uniknąć porannego skrobania 
 :smile:  

Jeżeli chodzi o obserwację zbliżających się opadów - choć tylko w wyprzedzeniu kilku godzinnym to polecam radary:
czeski dla południowo-zachodniej Polski - http://radar.bourky.cz/
niemiecki dla zachodniej Polski - http://www.mojapogoda.com/radar/niemcy.html
polski radar, niestety prezentuje dane raz, że beznadziejnie, dwa z duzym opóźnieniem, ja z niego nie korzystam - http://pogodynka.pl/polska/radary

Hm... czasami taka wiedza może się przydać.

----------


## aLien01

No i mnie dopadły rozterki jaki materiał na ściany wybrać:
1. BK H+H www.hplush.pl
za: lepiej trzymają ciepło 0,16, łatwiej się stawia, ogólnie cena podobna porównując ceramikę a można zaoszczędzić na cemencie, wodzie, prądzie i piasku gdyż na całe mury koszt kleju to 300-400zł wyliczyłem, że oszczędność jest około 2000-2500zł
przeciw: duża nasiąkliwość - boję się, że będą piły wodą z fundamentów wiem, że trzeba zastosować izolację poziomą  ale dalej mam wątpliwości. Wykonawca twierdzi, że powinno się od razu po SSZ ocieplić przed zimą. Z drugiej strony szybciej schnie. Kruchość - niby cieplejsza jest odmiana 400 ale zastanawiam się na 600.
2. Ceramika Porotherm 25 P+W Wienerberger
Za: zbudowałem z tego 1 dom nie było problemów, twarda, mało nasiąkliwa - coś tam pękało  :smile: 
przeciw: kruchy, wieje z gniazdek  :smile: , zimna 0,313, dużo cementu i piasku

Ogólnie na chwilę obecną  bardziej jestem przekonany do BK - może ktoś jeszcze ma do powiedzenia coś w tym temacie.
Na forum ktoś pisał, że wybiera ceramikę bo to tradycja ale może warto iść w nowsze rozwiązania BK, silka. Niektórzy planuje reku, solary, pompy a dalej tkwią przy "starych" murach
Na 4 ekipy jedna preferuje ceramikę reszta BK, silka. Wiem, że dla nich argumentem jest przede wszystkim czas i łatwość stawiania murów ale jeden wykonawca to przyszły sąsiad i sam sobie wybudował dom z BK H+H i bardzo sobie chwali. Kiero budowy też bardzie skłania się za BK sam ma silkę

Start budowy kwiecień/maj 2013

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wykonawca twierdzi, że powinno się od razu po SSZ ocieplić przed zimą.


Sporo osób, które mają budową ze sobą uważa, że mury powinny stać i osiadać przed ociepleniem i tynkowaniem jak najdłużej i że najlepszym stanem w jakim można zostawić dom na zimę jest stan surowy otwarty. Domyślam się, że współczesnym ekipom zależy na tym, żeby wybudować jak najwięcej, jak najszybciej i iść na następną budowę. 




> 2. Ceramika Porotherm 25 P+W Wienerberger
> Za: zbudowałem z tego 1 dom nie było problemów, twarda, mało nasiąkliwa - coś tam pękało 
> przeciw: kruchy, wieje z gniazdek , zimna 0,313, dużo cementu i piasku


Z tego co ja obserwuję, to praktycznie wszyscy inwestorzy indywidualni budują z materiałów ceramicznych. Natomiast deweloperzy budują z silikatów. Inwestor indywidualny liczy swoje pieniądze i buduje dla siebie. Deweloper buduje na sprzedaż. Warto o tym pamiętać. Ja buduje z Porothermu.

----------


## mkslonik

Ja również z porothermu stawiam na klasyk sprawdzony przez lata. Ale murów nie zamierzam zbytnio zimować tylko latem zamykać budynek i dalej go wykańczać. Fundamenty za to już zimują.

----------


## aLien01

> Sporo osób, które mają budową ze sobą uważa, że mury powinny stać i osiadać przed ociepleniem i tynkowaniem jak najdłużej i że najlepszym stanem w jakim można zostawić dom na zimę jest stan surowy otwarty. Domyślam się, że współczesnym ekipom zależy na tym, żeby wybudować jak najwięcej, jak najszybciej i iść na następną budowę. 
> 
> .


Tak jest może lepiej ale na ogół wszyscy na drugi rok chcą się wprowadzać więc przed zimą powinny być już instalacje, tynki i jak wystarczy czasu to posadzka. Wtedy na wiosnę startujesz z ociepleniem dachu, elewacja, wykończeniówka, zagospodarowanie terenu - lipiec/sierpień przeprowadzka.

----------


## Kurdybanek

> Poza tym w naszym projekcie w piwnicy zaplanowana jest pralnia i tak też zamierzam zrobić. Koleżanka ma pralnię w piwnicy i mówi, że to najlepsza rzecz jaką mogła mieć w domu.


Ja się nie mogę zgodzić, że to taki dobry pomysł... Pranie owszem, fajnie i szybko spada w dół przez zsyp do prania, ale potem trzeba te wszystkie ubrania wnieść na poddasze..... i tak w kółko. Pralnia w piwnicy tylko, gdy już naprawdę nie ma miejsca wyżej...

Ja mam zaplanowaną pralnię tam gdzie mam sypialnie, garderoby... żeby jak najmniej się nabiegać. I była to decyzja przemyślana.

----------


## kasieta

Ja nie przewiduje zsypu na ubrania tylko kosz na brudną bieliznę. Myślę, że jak się przejdę 3 razy w tygodniu z koszem prania do piwnicy to mi nic nie będzie, a poza tym multum osób mających domy wiesza ubrania na zewnątrz i też je musi przynosić później do domu czyż nie?  :smile:  Jak już wspomniałam mieszkam w bloku i w zimie muszę wieszać ubrania na sznurkach w niewielkiej łazience. Trochę to drażniące jak się głową obijamy o mokre ubrania, zwłaszcza mąż bo ja do większości nie sięgam  :smile:  a co najbardziej wkurzające brzydko wygląda, gdy ktoś do nas przychodzi.

----------


## fcb

> Sporo osób, które mają budową ze sobą uważa, że mury powinny stać i osiadać przed ociepleniem i tynkowaniem jak najdłużej i że najlepszym stanem w jakim można zostawić dom na zimę jest stan surowy otwarty. Domyślam się, że współczesnym ekipom zależy na tym, żeby wybudować jak najwięcej, jak najszybciej i iść na następną budowę. 
> 
> 
> 
> Z tego co ja obserwuję, to praktycznie wszyscy inwestorzy indywidualni budują z materiałów ceramicznych. Natomiast deweloperzy budują z silikatów. Inwestor indywidualny liczy swoje pieniądze i buduje dla siebie. Deweloper buduje na sprzedaż. Warto o tym pamiętać. Ja buduje z Porothermu.


co do tych inwestorow co buduja z porothermu to sie osobiscie nie zgodze. sam bede budowal z silikatu. duzo osob na tym forum buduja z silikatu i uwazaja ze to najlepsze rozwiazanie ale to juz jest kazdego indywidualna sprawa. wszyscy murarze polecali mi porotherm i sie nie dalem zlamac. wazne to wiedziec czego sie chce  :smile:

----------


## skrabi

silikary mają już grubo ponad 100 lat historii i są sprawdzonym materiałem
ceramika poryzowana jest trochę młodszym materiałem, ale też jest sprawdzona
na pewno jednak nie można porównywać trwałości porothermu z trwałością litej cegłą jak to niektórzy robią

co oczywiście nie oznacza, że jeden czy drugi materiał jest lepszy lub gorszy, po prostu mają inne cechy i każdy musi sam wybrać co mu bardziej odpowiada

----------


## hoszon30

Witam wszystkich!
Buduje może ktoś z Was dom w żurawkach?
Rozpoczynam budowę i chętnie wymieniłbym się spostrzeżeniami.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w budowaniu!! :yes:

----------


## Arturo72

> . duzo osob na tym forum buduja z silikatu i uwazaja ze to najlepsze rozwiazanie


Powiem więcej,u mnie ceramika poryzowana jest na ostatnim miejscu wśród materiałów konstrukcyjnych,nie ma zalet po prostu  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> silikary mają już grubo ponad 100 lat historii i są sprawdzonym materiałem
> ceramika poryzowana jest trochę młodszym materiałem, ale też jest sprawdzona
> na pewno jednak nie można porównywać trwałości porothermu z trwałością litej cegłą jak to niektórzy robią
> 
> co oczywiście nie oznacza, że jeden czy drugi materiał jest lepszy lub gorszy, po prostu mają inne cechy i każdy musi sam wybrać co mu bardziej odpowiada


I dlatego myślę, że rozpoczynanie kolejnej dyskusji nad wyższością jednego czy drugiego nie ma sensu. Buło już prowadzone wielokrotnie na forum muratora. Prawda jest taka, że dom wybudowany i z ceramiki i z silikatów przeżyje nas i nasze dzieci. Dla mnie ważniejszą kwestią jest poprawność wykonania prac budowlanych i dobra izolacja termiczna budynku. O budowie po 5 latach się zapomina a za ogrzewanie płaci się całe życie.

----------


## Kendra

dobrze podsumowane   :big grin:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Ja się nie mogę zgodzić, że to taki dobry pomysł... Pranie owszem, fajnie i szybko spada w dół przez zsyp do prania, ale potem trzeba te wszystkie ubrania wnieść na poddasze..... i tak w kółko. Pralnia w piwnicy tylko, gdy już naprawdę nie ma miejsca wyżej...
> 
> Ja mam zaplanowaną pralnię tam gdzie mam sypialnie, garderoby... żeby jak najmniej się nabiegać. I była to decyzja przemyślana.


U mnie również celowo wybrany był projekt w którym na piętrze znajdują się sypialnie, duża łazienka, z łazienki jest przejście bezpośrednio do suszarni, a do suszarni przylega garderoba. Generalnie duża garderoba, w której można składować odzież i inne rzeczy, wydaje się być bardzo praktycznym rozwiązaniem. Przypuszczam, że dzięki niej można znacznie ograniczyć ilość mebli.

----------


## kasieta

My też własnie szukaliśmy projektu, w którym przy sypialni byłaby garderoba. To znacznie ogranicza ilość mebli, co mnie osobiście bardzo cieszy  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

Ja również cieszę się z pralni na poziomie parteru, łazienek. Naszym założeniem było, żeby po żadnych schodach nie biegać , no do domku będą 4 , ale może coś podsypiemy, jeszcze zniwelujemy... Dlaczego? Pamiętam dramat z wózkiem mieszkając na poddaszu. a nawet te 3-4 schodki z domu to przeszkoda, potem małe dzieci, które zawsze się mogły potknąć, no i starsi rodzice-to już naprawdę bariera. Niech żuje parter! :yes:

----------


## lucjus

Niech żyje !

----------


## mkslonik

:wave:

----------


## Kendra

co kto lubi.

----------


## piotrek0m

> co kto lubi.


Dobrze jest wiele spraw przemyśleć wcześniej. Tylko że ktoś, kto np. nie ma jeszcze dzieci nie wie jakie ograniczenia one wymuszą, podobnie np. ze starszymi rodzicami. Choćby wykonanie kontaktów na niższej wysokości pozwoli mniejszym dzieciom samodzielnie zapalać światła, zamontowanie wysoko sprawi, że co chwilę będziemy słyszeć "tata/mama zapal mi światło" W piętrowym domku  życie toczy się raczej na dole, kuchnia - salon - taras. Na piętro wchodzi się spać. Z kolei życie nastoletnich dzieci pewno toczy się na górze, a na dół schodzą jeść. Czasami z czegoś się rezygnuje, bo teraz nie wydaje się potrzebne a za kilak lat tego czegoś brakuje.

----------


## Kendra

dziękuję - znam wszystkie za i przeciw. każdy buduje dla siebie - Ty buduj parterówkę, ja będę budowała z poddaszem. tak mi odpowiada a Ciebie broń Boże nie namawiam. nie lubię dyskusji typu "moje jest najlepsze, Twoje jest be". dlatego napisałam "co kto lubi". Ty masz być szczęśliwy w swoim domu a nie "inni".

----------


## terapiapoznan

Ja myślę póki co nad wybudowaniem domu. Mam nadzieję, że niedługo przestanę myśleć a wezmę się za robotę. :smile: 

http://www.terapiapoznan.pl

----------


## kajwroclaw

A my dostaliśmy dziś decyzję pozytywną do kredytu i zabieramy się na poważnie. Jutro spotkanie z wykonawcą w celu omówienia materiałów na fundamenty  :big grin:  No i naklejki z Muratora przysłali to sobie na tablicę informacyjną klepnę  :big lol:

----------


## Drimeth

*kajwroclaw* gratulacje!
Kiedy planujecie wystartować?

----------


## asica25

Witam
My również startujemy z budową naszego wymarzonego domku w tym roku http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4642e17e8665c Póki co od jesieni stoi piwnica i czeka na wiosnę :smile:  Obecnie myślimy intensywniie  z czego budować Porotherm czy Ytong?Hmmmmmmmmm?

----------


## mkslonik

Ja załatwiłem sobie teraz porotherm 25 p+w z dostawa na budowę za 4,8 brutto wiec cena wydaje mi się świetna. Co o tym sądzicie ?

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

*ASICA25* widzę że mamy ten sam dylemat, a ku czemu się bardziej przychylasz?

----------


## asica25

Ja raczej jestem za porothermem , tak zresztą mamy przyjęte w projekcie, mąż się jednak zastanawia :smile:  Siostra ma dom z porothermu i nie narzeka :smile: Zobaczymy jeszcze jak wyjdzie wszystko cenowo gdy pojeździmy po hurtowniach.

----------


## TERESA1510

:stir the pot: 


> Witam wszystkich!
> Buduje może ktoś z Was dom w żurawkach?
> Rozpoczynam budowę i chętnie wymieniłbym się spostrzeżeniami.
> Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia w budowaniu!!

----------


## kajwroclaw

> *kajwroclaw* gratulacje!
> Kiedy planujecie wystartować?


Dzisiaj był wykonawca, omówiliśmy materiały i mówi, że jak będzie pogoda to może w przyszłym tygodniu wjedzie koparką humus zdjąć. Ostatni tydzień w naszym regionie temperatura nawet w nocy była powyżej zera, ziemia rozmarzła (nawet szpadlem dziurę wykopałem) więc można by zaczynać, ale zapowiadają powrót mrozów. Póki co, cierpliwie czekamy  :smile:

----------


## jaro4

> Ja załatwiłem sobie teraz porotherm 25 p+w z dostawa na budowę za 4,8 brutto wiec cena wydaje mi się świetna. Co o tym sądzicie ?


A ja załatwiłem po 3,6

----------


## mkslonik

to tanio z dostawa Wienerberger to jest superowska cena

----------


## kupiecjudex

> A ja załatwiłem po 3,6


Nie ściemniaj kolego, wyjścia są trzy:
1. albo to nie jest Pototherm tylko jakiś Jopek, Leier albo coś podobnego (też ceramika).
2. albo towar kradziony a ty jesteś paserem.
3. albo cena netto to jeszcze może być.

----------


## lustrzana

Dzień dobry!
I my mamy nadzieję dołączyć do Bocianków 2013 :smile: .
Co mamy?
Działkę prawie 12a.
Jak na razie złożone papiery na PnB-uzupełniane chyba już trzeci raz, mam nadzieję, ze ostateczny!
Projekt Bartek II Horyzonu z przeróbkami.
Projekt mamy w technologii tradycyjnej, ale cały czas wahamy się czy jednak nie szkielet - zależy nam na czasie.
Nie mamy kosztorysu, ani ekipy - powoli zaczynamy się za tym rozglądać.
No i bedziemy się starać o kredyt - cały czas mamy obawy, ze to również nas przytrzyma.
Pozdrowienia :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

Się uparliście na tą ceramikę  :wink: 
Materiał konstrukcyjny nie ma praktycznie żadnego znaczenia,im taniej tym lepiej,bo każdy materiał spełnia założenia co do wytrzymałości.
Najważniejsza dla domu jest izolacja tegoż materiału i względy praktyczne dla "środka" domu.
Ceramika poryzowana pod żadnym względem nie jest praktyczna dla domu pod żadnym względem,czy to będzie Jopek czy Porotherm.
No chyba,że pełna cegła ceramiczna ale ona z Porothermem czy Jopkiem nie ma nic wpólnego  :smile: 
Kolejny mit,podobny do tego,że ogrzewanie ekogroszkiem jest tańsze od grzania prądem,czy oddychające ściany i dlatego wełna  :wink:

----------


## sawanna

Witam Was, Bocianki 2013 i z przyjemnością dołączam do Waszego grona :Smile: 
Formalności zaczęliśmy w lipcu 2011, na początku grudnia 2012 złożyliśmy wniosek o kredyt RNS i lada dzień podpisujemy umowę z bankiem.
Działaka ponad 18 a, projekt Z40 L GL z pracowni Z500 z kilkoma małymi zmianami.
Wykonawca do SSO wybrany z polecenia - robocizna 50 tys brutto.
Budować będziemy z Ytonga odmiana 600, ściana dwuwarstwowa 24 + 15 styro, ściany działowe również Ytong 600, 11,5 cm

----------


## fotohobby

> Z tego co ja obserwuję, to praktycznie wszyscy inwestorzy indywidualni budują z materiałów ceramicznych. Natomiast deweloperzy budują z silikatów. Inwestor indywidualny liczy swoje pieniądze i buduje dla siebie. Deweloper buduje na sprzedaż. Warto o tym pamiętać. Ja buduje z Porothermu.


Deweloperzy z silikatów ?? Po co, po to, by sobie zycie utrudnić na etapie instalacji ?
Z tego, co widze, to deweloperzy buduja z najtańszych betonów komórkowych, bo tym muruje sie najszybciej.

Ja buduję dla siebie. I dlaczego niby miałbym "dla siebie" budować z ceramiki, a nie z silikatów ?

----------


## skrabi

> Deweloperzy z silikatów ?? Po co, po to, by sobie zycie utrudnić na etapie instalacji ?
> Z tego, co widze, to deweloperzy buduja z najtańszych betonów komórkowych, bo tym muruje sie najszybciej.


W mojej okolicy (Wrocław-Ołtaszyn) developerzy głownie lecą silikatami z godzikowic. 
Nie żebym namawiał, ale palety stoją pod chmurką nieogrodzone  :big grin:

----------


## Arturo72

> W mojej okolicy (Wrocław-Ołtaszyn) developerzy głownie lecą silikatami z godzikowic.


Bo nie dość,że dobre to i tanie  :wink:

----------


## skrabi

też tak uważam i takowe zamierzam użyć w moim domu, trzeba wspierać lokalny biznes

----------


## fotohobby

Na Śląsku (Górnym) silikatów u developera nie uświadczysz, bo cena już tak korzystna nie jest.

----------


## tomekwa

Ruszamy 03/04. 
Działka 30 arów ale jak to się mówi, mamy z górki  :smile:  
W tym roku SSO. 
Z grubsza z Silki 24 (lub żelbet 25 cm) + 20>25 cm styropianu (przy deskowaniu 15 cm wełny).
Ekipa wybrana, cena SSO ustalona.

----------


## jaro4

> Nie ściemniaj kolego, wyjścia są trzy:
> 1. albo to nie jest Pototherm tylko jakiś Jopek, Leier albo coś podobnego (też ceramika).
> 2. albo towar kradziony a ty jesteś paserem.
> 3. albo cena netto to jeszcze może być.


Oczywiście że cena netto vat cały u mnie w kieszeni, dogadałem się z hurtownią że bez faktury.

----------


## Radosna Jutrzenka

I my już ruszamy - właśnie rozpoczynamy negocjacje z wykonawcami  :smile: )) Oby do wiosny wszystko zapiąć na ostatni guzik i ruszać w przygodę życia!!!

----------


## izabelle

witam,gdzie znaleźć aktualny wykaz materiałów co by VAT odzyskać?

----------


## jfilemonowicz

lustrzana, ytong się szybko stawia... 

fotohobby, dobre pytanie  :smile:  silikaty są w końcu najzdrowszym materiałem (piasek, woda, wapno)

----------


## kajwroclaw

A co Wy się tak bocianki przekomarzacie jaki materiał na ściany lepszy? Każdy ma swoje wady i zalety i zawsze w tym wypadku dobrym będzie ten, który wybraliście - bo rozumiem, że właściwości akurat tego materiału Wam pasowały. Jednemu pasuje bk, drugiemu silka, innemu ceramika i jak dla mnie wszystkie wybory są dobre jeśli dany inwestor jest świadomy co bierze i co się z tym wiąże, byle chałupa stała i się z wiatrem nie zawaliła :smile:  Amen :big grin:

----------


## sawanna

> witam,gdzie znaleźć aktualny wykaz materiałów co by VAT odzyskać?


http://podatki.wieszjak.pl/vat/25807...dowlanych.html

----------


## JerzyR

witam,
Mam od 2 dni PnB :smile: 
Szukam solidnej ekipy do SSO - budowa w gminie Kobierzyce/k/ Wrocławia, domek 150 m.kw z garażem 2st.. Od wiosny do późnej jesieni planuję SSO/ ew. zamknięty? Może znacie linki do tabeli/zestawień rzeczywistych kosztów budowy podobnego domku. Rozrzuty są dosyć spore - zaczynając od kosztów podawanych na stronie projektu pracowni projektowej, przez tabele kosztów od pracowni projektowej (+80tys.), wycenę prac SSO + ścianki działowe (+ dodatkowe 40tys. do tych 80).
Jeśli ktoś ma namiary to proszę o info na prv ([email protected] Dziekuję.

----------


## izabelle

sawanna, dziękuje za link.muszę się za to zabrać!

----------


## piotrek0m

> Oczywiście że cena netto vat cały u mnie w kieszeni, dogadałem się z hurtownią że bez faktury.


Zabawne są rankingi "kto taniej kupił" albo "kto ma tańszą ekipę". Może jest ktoś, komu to ekipa płaci za możliwość budowy? 
 :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Zabawne są rankingi "kto taniej kupił" albo "kto ma tańszą ekipę". Może jest ktoś, komu to ekipa płaci za możliwość budowy?


Wydać na budowę domu 300tys.zł a 500tys.zł to różnica,przynajmniej dla mnie  :wink:

----------


## jaro4

> Zabawne są rankingi "kto taniej kupił" albo "kto ma tańszą ekipę". Może jest ktoś, komu to ekipa płaci za możliwość budowy?


Zabawne to jest to jaj ktoś bierze ekipę do średniego domu za kupę kasy i jeszcze zleca im organizowanie towaru na budowę.Jak czytam kto ile płaci za poszczególne etapy to mi włosy stają dęba. Mam stan zero i jak pogoda pozwoli ruszam z murami, jestem ,,dogadany'' z majstrami na robociznę z cieślą też i w życiu takich kwot nie osiągnę jakie na różnych forach padają. Polska jest to dziwny kraj gdzie zarabia się gówniano i trzeba używać szarych komórek a nie tylko jednej którą ma się w kieszeni.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Wydać na budowę domu 300tys.zł a 500tys.zł to różnica,przynajmniej dla mnie


Dla każdego to jest różnica i każdy rozsądny porównuje ceny ekip, materiałów, analizuje, wycenia... i jak się okazuje ceny wychodzą bardzo podobnie. Przykład ze stanu zero - średnia cena 8000 - 9000 zl za robociznę. Z humusem i kopaniem. I jakoś nie uwierzę, że ktoś zrobi stan zero za 5 000 zł.

----------


## piotrek0m

> Zabawne to jest to jaj ktoś bierze ekipę do średniego domu za kupę kasy i jeszcze zleca im organizowanie towaru na budowę.Jak czytam kto ile płaci za poszczególne etapy to mi włosy stają dęba. Mam stan zero i jak pogoda pozwoli ruszam z murami, jestem ,,dogadany'' z majstrami na robociznę z cieślą też i w życiu takich kwot nie osiągnę jakie na różnych forach padają.


Jak ktoś ma kasę i nie ma czasu, to owszem,  może zlecić ekipie kupowanie materiałów. Ekipy chwalą się upustami - jasne, ale zyski z upustów zostawiają dla siebie. Jak porównywałem wyceny od ekip "ze wszystkim" i ceny materiałów w hurtowni bez specjalnych rabatów, to "ekipy ze wszystkim" wychodziły znacznie drożej. W rezultacie zdecydowałem się sam kupować materiały. W dzisiejszych czasach internet + telefon wystarczy. Odnoszę wrażenie, że takie ekipy szukają majętnych ludzi, którym nie zależy na tanim budowaniu. Jak proponowałem, że to ja będę kupował materiały, to nie były zainteresowane - wynika z tego, że mają jednak klientów, którzy płacą i nic ich nie interesuje. Natomiast uważam, że koszty robocizny kolejnych etapów są bardzo podobne, owszem zależą od wielkości i bryły, ale nie uwierzę, że np. robocizna typowego stanu zero może kosztować 5 tysięcy? Może?

----------


## Arturo72

> Przykład ze stanu zero - średnia cena 8000 - 9000 zl za robociznę. Z humusem i kopaniem. I jakoś nie uwierzę, że ktoś zrobi stan zero za 5 000 zł.


Ja miałem jedną ekipę do SSO,łącznie z kompletnym dachem,dachówką i rynnami za 38tys.zł,dom 118m2.
Przed budową miałem oferty od 30 do 80tys.zł.
Wg mnie nie opłaca się rozdrabniać i brać różne ekipy na poszczególne etapy budowy.



> Jak ktoś ma kasę i nie ma czasu, to owszem, może zlecić ekipie kupowanie materiałów. Ekipy chwalą się upustami - jasne, ale zyski z upustów zostawiają dla siebie.?


Zgadzam się z tym.

----------


## jaro4

> Dla każdego to jest różnica i każdy rozsądny porównuje ceny ekip, materiałów, analizuje, wycenia... i jak się okazuje ceny wychodzą bardzo podobnie. Przykład ze stanu zero - średnia cena 8000 - 9000 zl za robociznę. Z humusem i kopaniem. I jakoś nie uwierzę, że ktoś zrobi stan zero za 5 000 zł.


Robocizna mojego stanu zero kosztowała mnie 1.900zł tyle zapłaciłem murarzom za murowanie z bloczków plus 90zł za godzinę pracy koparki-kilka godzin w sumie pracowała. Resztę robiłem z ojcem i teściem sam od szalowania ław, zrobienie zbrojenia, izolację,styropian, kanalize, wodę. 9.000zł to bym w życiu ekipie nie zapłacił.

----------


## briar

Witam się i ja  :big grin: 
Wraz z mężem planujemy ruszyć z budową z początkiem kwietnia.
PnB już mamy, czeka na odbiór po uprawomocnieniu. Projekt: PROSTY 3A (z okapem) z pracowni Projekty z Wizją z lekką modyfikacją.
Właśnie jesteśmy na etapie szukania ekipy budowlanej.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## skrabi

dostałem kilka ofert na SSO i w większości robocizna oscyluje koło 50.000
to dobra cena czy trochę dużo przy domu o tak prostym kształcie jak mój?

----------


## justyska

> Jak porównywałem wyceny od ekip "ze wszystkim" i ceny materiałów w hurtowni bez specjalnych rabatów, to "ekipy ze wszystkim" wychodziły znacznie drożej. W rezultacie zdecydowałem się sam kupować materiały. W dzisiejszych czasach internet + telefon wystarczy.


Popieram, w naszym przypadku różnica w cenie pomiędzy ekipą "ze wszystkim" a dostarczaniem materiałów przez nas sięgała 20% za SSo. To dużo. Murarz, który miał budować ze swoimi materiałami podał nam cudowną cenę pustaka, tylko dla niego, bo bierze hurtowo od lat i ma dobre rabaty. Potem okazało się, że taką samą cenę dostaliśmy my; bez żadnych negocjacji. 




> dostałem kilka ofert na SSO i w większości robocizna oscyluje koło 50.000
> to dobra cena czy trochę dużo przy domu o tak prostym kształcie jak mój?


Hmm... Ceny na pewno zależą od regionu, więc nie chcę oceniać. Ja jestem z mazowieckiego, 28 tys. za SSO, domek 131 m2 PU.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> dostałem kilka ofert na SSO i w większości robocizna oscyluje koło 50.000
> to dobra cena czy trochę dużo przy domu o tak prostym kształcie jak mój?


poszukaj jeszcze, też buduję pod Wrocławiem, znalazłem ekipę, co mój też prosty projekt zrobi za 31 tys (w cenie koparka i stemple pod strop) bez dachu, znajomy cieśla z Sieradza dach zrobi za 9 tys i w sumie wychodzi 40 tys.

----------


## skrabi

ja mowię o cenie za kompletne SSO czyli:
- fundament (u mnie płyta)
- ściany
- strop
- więźba
- pokrycie dachu

mam jak na razie jedną tańszą ofertę, ale też nie chcę ryzykować z marną ekipą, ekipy które mam za 50 tysi są z polecenia
ile zazwyczaj udaje się utargować z pierwszej oferty?

----------


## Ana_7

Witam,
My również planujemy w tym roku ruszyć z budową. Obecnie jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania dokumentów do podziału działki, więc jeszcze sporo przed nami...




> Popieram, w naszym przypadku różnica w cenie pomiędzy ekipą "ze wszystkim" a dostarczaniem materiałów przez nas sięgała 20% za SSo. To dużo. Murarz, który miał budować ze swoimi materiałami podał nam cudowną cenę pustaka, tylko dla niego, bo bierze hurtowo od lat i ma dobre rabaty. Potem okazało się, że taką samą cenę dostaliśmy my; bez żadnych negocjacji. 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... Ceny na pewno zależą od regionu, więc nie chcę oceniać. Ja jestem z mazowieckiego, 28 tys. za SSO, domek 131 m2 PU.


W jakiej okolicy budujesz? My też jesteśmy z mazowieckiego, będziemy budować pod Warszawą.

----------


## a.wojski

Hej, ja zaczynam budowę domu i oto jego projekt http://projekty-domow-maserbud.pl/projekt-247  :smile: ) Moim zdaniem jest konkretny, a wy co o nim myślicie?  :smile:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Robocizna mojego stanu zero kosztowała mnie 1.900zł tyle zapłaciłem murarzom za murowanie z bloczków plus 90zł za godzinę pracy koparki-kilka godzin w sumie pracowała. Resztę robiłem z ojcem i teściem sam od szalowania ław, zrobienie zbrojenia, izolację,styropian, kanalize, wodę. 9.000zł to bym w życiu ekipie nie zapłacił.


Takiego porównania nie można zestawiać! Nie można porównywać pracy własnej z ofertami ekip budowlanych ?! Na pewno kilkoro miłośników budownictwa, mających wolny czas i teścia budowlańca może sobie majsterkować przy budowie domu. Pozostali korzystają z usług ekip budowlanych. I tak ma być, niech każdy robi to co najlepiej potrafi robić i niech za to dostaje zapłatę.

----------


## piotrek0m

> poszukaj jeszcze, też buduję pod Wrocławiem, znalazłem ekipę, co mój też prosty projekt zrobi za 31 tys (w cenie koparka i stemple pod strop) bez dachu, znajomy cieśla z Sieradza dach zrobi za 9 tys i w sumie wychodzi 40 tys.


Najrozsądniej jest przeliczać na metr powierzchni użytkowej domu lub na metr dachu i dopiero porównywać. Druga kwestia - czy w cenie są wszystkie narzędzia i operacje? Trzecia - do zapłaty netto czy brutto? Czwarta - czy uwzględniono wszystkie prace jak np. schody wejściowe, taras, a może jeszcze schody wewnętrzne lane. Piąta - jaka konstrukcja dachu, prosta czy złożona, ile lukarn, a może pełne deskowanie?

Moje oferty SSO "ekip ze wszystkim" życzyły sobie 1200-1300 zl/m2, dach dwuspadowy, dwie lukarny, ale pełne deskowanie.
Moje oferty SSO "ekip z robocizną" życzyły sobie 240 - 250  zl/m2, ale też i 320 zł.

I kolejne moje spostrzeżenie - ekipom wieloosobowym zależy na szybkiej budowie, uzasadniają, że przerwy technologiczne nie są potrzebne, jedna wręcz wprost powiedziała, że ludziom musi płacić i stać nie będą. Tak więc leją beton w piątek a w poniedziałek stawiają ścianki. Mniejsze ekipy idą na inną budowę i zostawiają wylany stan zero na miesiąc. I teraz na czym komu zależy. Ja zdecydowanie oczekuję przerw technologicznych a na budowę sso przeznaczam cały rok 2013. Kolejna rzecz - w malej ekipie każdy  wie co ma robić, najlepiej jeszcze jak pracuje właściciel. W dużej ekipie zawsze znajdą się osoby, którym mniej lub bardziej zależy na pracy.

Dlatego ja preferuję małe grupy robocze (na fundamenty i ściany wystarczą nawet dwie dobrze zorganizowane osoby), oraz odrzucam najtańsze oferty.

----------


## Wodi

Mam zamówionego murarza i trzech pomocników, w moim regionie (podkarpacie) mało kto decyduje się na firmę budowlaną, są znacznie drożsi od murarza. Mój murarz wycenił pracę od fundamentów po dach na 20 tys. (dodam, że zażyczył sobie tylko kawę podczas prac). Porównując, mój brat, który zamówił ekipę w tamtym roku (metraż ma porównywalny do mojego 120 m) zapłacił 38 tys.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

ja też się przymierzam do budowy w tym roku... (po czterech przeprowadzkach w końcu czas na kawałek własnego ogródka) natomiast dopiero powstaje koncepcja, tak więc spodziewam się że pnb możemy mieć gdzieś w połowie roku... jak zima nie zaskoczy wyjątkowo szybko, to pewnie sso uda się w 2013 zrobić ...  :smile:  

a życie zweryfikuje  :wink:  

słysząc wasze opinie... materiały zamawiać będziemy na pewno sami (oczywiście nie wszystkie bo to można oszaleć wożąc co rusz kilo gwoździ  :wink:  ) ekipy jeszcze nie mamy ... dopiero rozpytujemy  :smile:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Najrozsądniej jest przeliczać na metr powierzchni użytkowej domu lub na metr dachu i dopiero porównywać. Druga kwestia - czy w cenie są wszystkie narzędzia i operacje? Trzecia - do zapłaty netto czy brutto? Czwarta - czy uwzględniono wszystkie prace jak np. schody wejściowe, taras, a może jeszcze schody wewnętrzne lane. Piąta - jaka konstrukcja dachu, prosta czy złożona, ile lukarn, a może pełne deskowanie?
> 
> Moje oferty SSO "ekip ze wszystkim" życzyły sobie 1200-1300 zl/m2, dach dwuspadowy, dwie lukarny, ale pełne deskowanie.
> Moje oferty SSO "ekip z robocizną" życzyły sobie 240 - 250  zl/m2, ale też i 320 zł.
> 
> I kolejne moje spostrzeżenie - ekipom wieloosobowym zależy na szybkiej budowie, uzasadniają, że przerwy technologiczne nie są potrzebne, jedna wręcz wprost powiedziała, że ludziom musi płacić i stać nie będą. Tak więc leją beton w piątek a w poniedziałek stawiają ścianki. Mniejsze ekipy idą na inną budowę i zostawiają wylany stan zero na miesiąc. I teraz na czym komu zależy. Ja zdecydowanie oczekuję przerw technologicznych a na budowę sso przeznaczam cały rok 2013. Kolejna rzecz - w malej ekipie każdy  wie co ma robić, najlepiej jeszcze jak pracuje właściciel. W dużej ekipie zawsze znajdą się osoby, którym mniej lub bardziej zależy na pracy.
> 
> Dlatego ja preferuję małe grupy robocze (na fundamenty i ściany wystarczą nawet dwie dobrze zorganizowane osoby), oraz odrzucam najtańsze oferty.


U mnie w cenie są schody zewnętrzne, żelbetowe wewnętrzne, wszystkie narzędzia i operacje (oprócz pompy do betonu), dach bez deskowania. Tarasu w cenie nie ma, bo sam z tego zrezygnowałem. Zgadzam się z odrzucaniem najtańszych ofert, najlepiej brać te uśrednione jak ktoś nie ma ekip z polecenia, bo najwyższa cena nie jest równoznaczna z jakością. Ja mam ekipę pięć osób - ojciec (właściciel), dwaj jego synowie i dwóch pomocników.

----------


## czantoria

> No to i my się dołączymy - budujemy z183 z pracowni z500, obecnie na etapie załatwiania kredytu, jak dobrze pójdzie to może juz w marcu pod koniec zaczynamy. Mam pytanko - czy wyliczenie stanu zero (fundament tradycyjny) na kwotę około 30tys wraz z robocizną to nie za dużo? czytam i czytam i widze takich co podają 40tys ale i takich co 14-17 i sam juz nie wiem. Mam na oku płytę fundamentową z Izodomu i jej koszt zrobienia kształtuje się w granicach 32tys. Jesli moje wyliczenia sa poprawne to decydowałbym sie na płytę. prosze o krótką opinię


Witam,
to i my się ujawnimy  :smile:  Ruszamy z budową w okolicach marca. Cały czas z utęsknieniem  czekamy na wiosnę  :smile:  Tak jak santosz budujemy Z183. Kredyt juz jest, ekipia też ale pogody brak  :smile:  A co do dyskusji na temat materiałów to tak naprawdę wchodzą w grę dwa ceramika lub silikaty, najprawdopodobniej Goździkowice bo budujemy się w okolicach Wrocławia  :smile:  
Ps. Santosz fajnie że też budujesz zetkę :smile:  Liczę na wymianę zdań podczas budowy, bo w końcu trzeba sobie pomagać hahaha

----------


## justyska

> Witam,
> W jakiej okolicy budujesz? My też jesteśmy z mazowieckiego, będziemy budować pod Warszawą.


My jesteśmy na północ od Warszawy  :smile: 

A wróćmy do zadanego wcześniej pytania o termin rozpoczęcia Waszych budów. Kiedy ruszacie? Czekacie na zupełnie dodatnie temperatury?

----------


## kajwroclaw

> My jesteśmy na północ od Warszawy 
> 
> A wróćmy do zadanego wcześniej pytania o termin rozpoczęcia Waszych budów. Kiedy ruszacie? Czekacie na zupełnie dodatnie temperatury?


w poniedziałek  :smile:

----------


## skrabi

niestety dopiero czerwiec  :sad:

----------


## zorza77

Witam wszystkich serdecznie :smile:  Przeczytałam całe Bocianki i nie znalazłam nikogo kto rozpoczyna budowę w Wawrze, a może przeoczyłam? Ja dopiero rozpoczynam walkę z urzędami. Otrzymanie warunków zajęło nam 5 lat, mam nadzieję, że pozwolenie będzie szybciej. Niestety urząd w Wawrze należy chyba do najgorszych w Warszawie. Będziemy budować Diego z Archipelagu. W poniedziałek składam podania o przyłącza. Chcemy w tym roku zrobić przynajmniej piwnice  :big grin:  ale jak tak śledzę forum i dzienniki budowy to strach mnie ogarania, że nie podołam...

----------


## zgagaxxl

witam w poniedziałek odbieram warunki więc ruszamy temat zmian w projekcie przemyślany pl budujemy w Lulkowowie 7 km od Torunia aktualnie czytam forum dotyczące budowy tego projektu na forum kuratora dołącza do "banków 2013" ......... i powodzenia nam zycze

----------


## zgagaxxl

matko trochę techniki i wypisuje głupoty ...... mój komputer oczywiście ,a gdzie dom zbudować  ::-(:

----------


## lustrzana

A ja rozmawiałam z urzędem i 5.03 PnB nam się uprawomacnia.
Jeszcze ostateczna decyja odnośnie technologii, kosztorys i droga przez banki... :wink: )

----------


## jfilemonowicz

> A ja rozmawiałam z urzędem i 5.03 PnB nam się uprawomacnia.
> Jeszcze ostateczna decyja odnośnie technologii, kosztorys i droga przez banki...)


Super !  

PS. jeśli będziecie się decydowali na Ytonga albo Silkę... daj znać to załatwię wam dodatkowy rabat (niezwiązany z tym ile wynegocjujecie w hurtowni)

----------


## Ana_7

PS. jeśli będziecie się decydowali na Ytonga albo Silkę... daj znać to załatwię wam dodatkowy rabat (niezwiązany z tym ile wynegocjujecie w hurtowni)[/QUOTE]

Jeśli mogę zapytać to jaka cena tego Ytonga? i w jakiej okolicy?

My dopiero wczoraj złożyliśmy dokumenty o wydzielenie działki i warunki zabudowy, więc nie wiem czy w tym roku ruszymy z budową...chyba uda się tylko fundamenty wylać.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

nie mówię o cenie ... bo tą każdy negocjuje sobie sam w hurtowni... tylko o dodatkowym rabacie w programie Kompas Budowy  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Super !  
> 
> PS. jeśli będziecie się decydowali na Ytonga albo Silkę... daj znać to załatwię wam dodatkowy rabat (niezwiązany z tym ile wynegocjujecie w hurtowni)


O to bardzo ciekawe   :smile:  W środku ściany działowe ma właśnie z silki  :smile:  I jest tego trochę.

----------


## DJMazi

Kompas budowy a to ciekawe.
Witam all czytam czytam i czytam.
Powodzenia dla tych co startują na wiosnę.
Ja nie wiem czy dam radę w tym roku. Teraz załatwiam podział na działki
Dalej pozwolenia na budowę na 3 działki.
Weselisko sierpień  :smile: 
I co będzie dalej nie wiem chciałem w 2014 wiosną ale przeraziło mnie to że zniknie ulga na materiały budowlane.
Nie wiem co zrobię planujemy projekt Dom w żurawkach Woj Opolskie
Ale boję się że ten rząd doprowadzi do tego że kupię mieszkanie w bloku czego bym nie chciał bardzo , tym bardziej że będę miał działkę fajnią bez kosztów.
Przewidywany budżet to ok 280 000 tys już prowadzę rozmowy z 2 firmami celem negocjacji cen.
Jeśli chodzi o materiał to ściany ytong 36,5 
W mojej okolicy wszyscy budują z (porotherm) a zapytam :
Wieszał ktoś meble na tym hehe  :big grin:  nie jeden stukał się w głowę  :big grin: 
Nie ważnie każdy wybiera materiał do jakiego przekonuje go ekipa i to co wyczyta.
Wiekszości z nas to młodzi ludzie i nigdy nas nie interesowało budownictwo.
Nie raz decyzje podejmujemy po jednej opini.
A szkoda ja cały czas czytam i myślę i oglądam co dla mnie będzie naj.

----------


## gajowa

Witam się i ja  :smile: 

Z mężem planujemy budowę wymarzonego domu na wiosnę. Pozwolenie na budowę dostaliśmy w październiku 2012 i myśleliśmy, że uda nam się załapać na Rodzinę na Swoim, jednak prace geodezyjne związane z podziałem działki baaaardzo się przedłużyły i niestety z kredytem nie wyszło.

Ekipę mamy wybraną, pozostał bank i ruszamy.

Powodzenia dla innych Boacianków!

----------


## DJMazi

> Nie rób tego błędu,chodzi o ścianę 1W,ściana 2W wyjdzie taniej i cieplej.
> Jeśli BK to odmiana 600,400 jest miękka jak...


Myślałem o odmianie 350 klasa gęstości.
Nie wiem co robić nikt mi dobrze nie może tego uzasadnić dla czego nie ytong i zdania sią bardzo podzielone.

----------


## niuteq

Mam pytanko
dostałem oferte na mat. do budowy swojego Z7
silka 24/24 kl. 15 - cena netto 2,62/szt
silka 12/24 kl 15 - cena netto 1,62/szt.
oraz suporex odmiana 700
590/240/240  cena netto - 6,78
590/240/120 cena netto - 3,39
czy to dobra oferta cenowa- cena dla woj. zach-pom.

----------


## sawanna

> Myślałem o odmianie 350 klasa gęstości.
> Nie wiem co robić nikt mi dobrze nie może tego uzasadnić dla czego nie ytong i zdania sią bardzo podzielone.


Mi doradzono na ściny zewnętrzne i wewnetrzne odmianę 600 Ytonga, wg kier-buda i wykonawcy 400 jest cieplejsza, ale też bardziej "miękka".

----------


## asica25

Słyszałam podobną opinię na temat ytonga 24 400 i 600 (no i kolejny dylemat czy lepiej ten twardszy czy cieplejszy?) U nas hurtownie cenią sobie ytonga 24 (600) po 8,3 brutto z dowozem.

----------


## Iza v's Krzysiek

Witam. My zaczynamy na wiosnę. Własnymi siłami co tylko się da. Projekt indywidualny zlecony. Bardzo podobny do projektu C109 z tym że podpiwniczony z wielkim jedno pomieszczeniowym poddaszem . Etap to projektowanie i PnB. Wszystko załatwia projektant. Za swoje ile się da w tym roku. Plan to SSZamknięty  dechami dach odeskowany i pokryty papą.

----------


## modena

> W zeszłym roku kupowałem N24,N18,N12,ściany zewnętrzne nośne z N18,wewnętrzne nośne z N24,działowe N12:
> N24-2,36zł brutto
> N18-2,11zł brutto
> N12-1,42zł brutto
> Kupowane na allegro z dowozem.


Arturo ale to miałeś ceny bez transportu. :yes:  :big grin: 
 Mam zapisane :cool:   że miałeś  trzy  transporty z HDS po 700zł  :big grin: 
Pisałeś że ceny z transportem to: N24-2.98 zł  , N 18 -2.51 zł , N12 -1.65zł :big grin: 
Czy to było w zeszłym czy w 2011 roku?
 :big grin: 
Akurat  jestem na tym etapie :smile:

----------


## aLien01

> Super !  
> 
> PS. jeśli będziecie się decydowali na Ytonga albo Silkę... daj znać to załatwię wam dodatkowy rabat (niezwiązany z tym ile wynegocjujecie w hurtowni)


Ktoś może napisać co to jest za program Kompas Budowy

----------


## Kendra

gajowa a gdzie to budujesz ? na Rudzie ?  :smile:

----------


## norek28

> Ktoś może napisać co to jest za program Kompas Budowy


Też jestem tym zainteresowany. Ruszamy z budową wiosną. Okolice Tomaszowa Lubelskiego. Narazie rajd po składach i hurtowniach.

----------


## OjStary

.



> Ktoś może napisać co to jest za program Kompas Budowy



Może to chodzi o ten program :
https://programycad.net/KOMPAS_3D_V13-3.html





.

----------


## kuropatwa

My ruszamy z budową na poczatku marca. Tak się już cieszę na własne gniazdko  :smile:  Choc kwoty mnie troche przerażają  :sad:

----------


## justyska

> w poniedziałek


I jak, zaczęliście budowę?
Muszę się pochwalić, że u nas też ruszyło - w sobotę domek został wytyczony, a dziś było kopanie pod fundamenty  :smile:  Jak pogoda nie zrobi psikusa, to w środę będą zalewać  :smile:   :big lol:  zaczęło się dużo szybciej, niż się spodziewaliśmy.

----------


## gajowa

> gajowa a gdzie to budujesz ? na Rudzie ?


Tak, budujemy się w Rudzie, w Kochłowicach  :smile:  Ty też z tych okolic?

----------


## modena

> I jak, zaczęliście budowę?
> Muszę się pochwalić, że u nas też ruszyło - w sobotę domek został wytyczony, a dziś było kopanie pod fundamenty  Jak pogoda nie zrobi psikusa, to w środę będą zalewać   zaczęło się dużo szybciej, niż się spodziewaliśmy.


Ale szybko zaczynacie :smile:     A ziemi nie macie za mokrej?
Życzę powodzenia i ładnej pogody :cool:

----------


## Kendra

gajowa - ja z tych okolic ale budowa zupełnie gdzie indziej  :smile:  ale na Rudzie fajno jest  :wink:

----------


## siara712

Po kosztorysie widać że koszt SSO to jakieś 330zł za m2 robocizna całkiem sporo
Ceny w jakich my się obracamy to od 240 do 280 zł za m2 SSO na Podkarpaciu
PS. wliczone ścianki działowe, schody





> Poniżej link do kosztorysu dla projektu Dom w rododendronach 6 - czas budowy 2009/2010
> 
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/23581003/Zes...B3w%20last.pdf

----------


## justyska

> Ale szybko zaczynacie    A ziemi nie macie za mokrej?
> Życzę powodzenia i ładnej pogody


Na szczęście nasza ziemia to piaski  :smile:  Przyjmuje całą wodę, jaką dostaje. Także pod tym względem jest ok. Przeszkodził nam tylko padający dziś śnieg. Prace są na razie wstrzymane, czekamy znowu na lepszą pogodę.

Mam nadzieję, że to już ostatni atak zimy i niedługo wszyscy będą mogli zacząć  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

Właśnie wracamy z rejsu po hurtowniach, Nie wiem czy śmiać się czy płąkać, mają np. H+H, a w innej Solbet, w innej Prefabet Długi Kąt, każda chwali, że oczywiście to co maja jest najlepsze. Ale jak być szczegółowo że na klej, 400, P+W to vena wychodzi podobnie jak Ytonga, ale oczywiście Ytong be, bo po co?(wg handlujących) A jak się pytam, czy nie warto mieć równej ładnej ściany, albo mi się w trakcie budowy pokruszy i tylko więcej wydam na klej-po prostu czysty marketing, każdy próbuje wlepić to co mu zalega! Chyba będziemy kupować na zasadzie:
- co najbliżej
- co ewntualnie jest na stanie( w razie jak zabraknie)
- co najmniej można zepsuć- a jak to się nazywa, tej czy innej firmy to chyba sprawa dalsza...
Najgorzej, jeśli jest tak z każdą rzeczą, od śrubki po klej, tynk, farbę-wepchną ci co zechcą...
Pójdziemy z tym do Kierbuda-zobaczymy, może on nam uczciwie doradzi co i jak... :sad:

----------


## justyska

> Właśnie wracamy z rejsu po hurtowniach, Nie wiem czy śmiać się czy płąkać, mają np. H+H, a w innej Solbet, w innej Prefabet Długi Kąt, ...


A z ciekawości - mogę wiedzieć w jakiej cenie zaproponowano Wam H+H?

----------


## zorza77

Nie wiem kiedy zacząć szukanie wykonawców. Ile czasu przed zamierzonym rozpoczęciem budowy szukaliście firmy?

----------


## jfilemonowicz

Kompas Budowy to program firmy Xella, do którego można przystąpić (zazwyczaj poprzez biura architektoniczne) i otrzymać zwrot części kosztów poniesionych na produkty tej firmy (tj Ytong, Silka), zamiast zwrotu można też wybrać "gwarancję opieki ściany" która polega na tym, że ekspert z firmy Xella szkoli wykonawców, prowadzi konsultacje podczas budowy, a także dokonuje odbiorów poszczególnych etapów związanych z wykorzystaniem ich produktów ...

wysokość zwrotu (wynagrodzenia) liczona jest od wartości netto towarów z faktur zakupu Uczestnika Programu, jest uzależniona od rodzaju towarów, jakie zakupi Uczestnik Programu  i wynosi odpowiednio: 
 2% za wszystkie bloczki SILKA, YTONG, MULTIPOR 
 2% za systemowe stropy YTONG 
 0,5% za systemową zaprawę 
 0,5% za pozostałe towary, w tym nadproża, kształtki, elementy docieplenia wieńca, narzędzia i inne 
Wysokość wynagrodzenia dla Uczestnika Programu nie może przekroczyć łącznie max. 5% wartości netto zakupionych towarów

----------


## DJMazi

Ile mnie inwestora taka przyjemność kosztuje za doradzanie na budowie ?

----------


## jfilemonowicz

nic ... poza zapisaniem się do programu i umieszczeniem na działce /domu tablicy reklamowej Xella ...

----------


## kajwroclaw

> I jak, zaczęliście budowę?
> Muszę się pochwalić, że u nas też ruszyło - w sobotę domek został wytyczony, a dziś było kopanie pod fundamenty  Jak pogoda nie zrobi psikusa, to w środę będą zalewać   zaczęło się dużo szybciej, niż się spodziewaliśmy.


odpuściliśmy ze względu na pogodę, w poniedziałek było w miarę ale od wtorku śnieg sypie. wykonawca nie chciał się zgodzić na przesunięcie terminu i chciał zaczynać, ale kierbud wybił mu to z głowy i wpisał do dziennika budowy, że wstrzymuje rozpoczęcie prac do odwołania. dziś podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową w programie RnS. Nogi mi się uginały i ręce trzęsły jak ten 30-letni kierat podpisywałem :/ o mało co a bym wymiękł i zabrał stamtąd żonę gdzie pieprz rośnie :smile:  bierzemy 250 tys a całkowity koszt na dzień dzisiejszy to 510 tys. zł - zobaczcie jaka przebitka. Z drugiej strony jakbyśmy mieli się budować ze swoich środków to by to pewnie z 10 lat trwało, więc też bez sensu. Teraz byle praca i zdrowie było. Może nasze dzieci będą dzięki temu mieć lepiej.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Nie wiem kiedy zacząć szukanie wykonawców. Ile czasu przed zamierzonym rozpoczęciem budowy szukaliście firmy?


my na poważnie szukaliśmy od października 2012, a wybraliśmy ostatecznie na początku lutego, więc trochę zeszło. Tutaj pośpiech nie jest wskazany - różne rzeczy mogą wyjść, np. już mieliśmy ekipę upatrzoną, dobre referencje i się dowiedziałem przypadkiem, że popijają. Trzeba być więc uważnym. Ini marudzili na zapisy projektu umowy i się wycofywali w chwili, gdy widzieli zapisy - nie wiem czego się bali, chyba tego, że chcę dobrze zabezpieczyć swój interes.

----------


## zorza77

A ja myślałam, że to trzeba rok wcześniej   :eek:   My dopiero na starcie. Wczytuję się w forum i pewnie bym więcej rozumiała, gdyby nie skróty, których jeszcze nie znam  :smile:  Nie mamy jeszcze pozwolenia na budowę...Jestem na etapie załatwiania warunków i pozwoleń przyłączy. Szczerze chciałabym już patrzeć jak się buduje a nie biegać po urzędach  :sad:   Życzę szybkiej wiosny i słońca!

----------


## zibicho

Witam 
Stan zerowy już jest,(pózna jesien)ale udało sie  :wink:  dalej może wiosna projekt to HELENKA Stan zero to 38k
koszty to;
1   koparka 1200 zl     11 godz
2  stal 1800 zl      44szt fi12 +fi6 ok 100kg+drut wiązałkowy
3  beton z wytwórni  7050 zl  23,5 kubik
4 bloczki betonowe 11400 zl  53 palety
5 styrop 3537 zl ilosc brak danych
6 cement do zaprawy  1272 zl 2,5 tony
7 izolacja pozioma 400  zl  2x120 mb
8 czarne mazidło 1010 zl  480kg
9 klej do styrop 570 zl  0,7 t
10  folia kubełkowa  460 zl  6 rolek x 20 mb
11  materiały drobne ok 250 zl
12  piasek do murowania+zasypanie 7 wywrotek   2450zl
13 rozsypanie ziemi i zasypanie piaskiem  1500 zl   (zdzierstwo   sąsiad)
14 robocizna 5500 zl 
dodam ze pow. zabudowy to 250mkw
Budujemy w okolicy Krasnika , po dalszych robotach poinformuje jezeli takie nastapią  ;(

POZDRAWIAM WSZYSTKICH BUDUJ ACYCH

----------


## DJMazi

Kajwroclaw wydlij mi jak mozesz teksty twojej umowy przyda sie przed budowa dobra umowa

----------


## OjStary

.



> .......... przyda sie przed budowa dobra umowa.......



Fakt - dobra umowa się przyda. A może już jest taki  "gotowiec" gdzieś na forum ?



.

----------


## 77tigra

Witam serdecznie wszystkich wytrwałych  :smile: 
my jak większość z wpisujących się powyżej rozpoczynamy budowę - a właściwie adaptację budynku gospodarczego o parametrach zbliżonych do domu - na prawdziwy dom  :smile:  co prawda ze sporym poślizgiem (dwa odwołania od PNB u wojewody - dzięki sąsiadom) ale na szczęście zapał i motywacja nadal są na wysokim poziomie, więc:  DO DZIEŁA

budowlańcy już są umówieni, elektryk też, instalator najlepszy (mąż  :smile: )) 
okna wybrane, dach też
martwimy się o przyłącza a głownie prąd.....

----------


## lucjus

No właśnie, ktoś się pyta ile za H+H pióro wpust na klej , 24, 6,20/szt., ale dopiero jak poczytałam, to są białe i szare, no więc dalej nie wiem jaki. I tak jest ze wszystkim, pytam o Solbet, podobnie tylko na koniec szczegół-a P+W to będzie ale nie za taką cenę tylko 11/szt. ^,20 z transportem na działkę i rozładunkiem, ale już w nic nie wierzę, wszędzie jakieś dodatkowe koszty :bash: 

Czym grodzicie budowę, znaleźliśmy siatkę leśną(srebrna, ocynkowana) 1,80 wys, 100m-ok.350zł, pale 3,5 m ok 35 sztuk 5 zł każdy, +robocizna.

----------


## justyska

> dziś podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową w programie RnS. Nogi mi się uginały i ręce trzęsły jak ten 30-letni kierat podpisywałem :/ o mało co a bym wymiękł i zabrał stamtąd żonę gdzie pieprz rośnie bierzemy 250 tys a całkowity koszt na dzień dzisiejszy to 510 tys. zł - zobaczcie jaka przebitka. Z drugiej strony jakbyśmy mieli się budować ze swoich środków to by to pewnie z 10 lat trwało, więc też bez sensu. Teraz byle praca i zdrowie było. Może nasze dzieci będą dzięki temu mieć lepiej.


Dokładnie, jak mielibyśmy odkładać na budowy i nie wspierać się kredytem to trochę by to potrwało... 




> Jestem na etapie załatwiania warunków i pozwoleń przyłączy. Szczerze chciałabym już patrzeć jak się buduje a nie biegać po urzędach   Życzę szybkiej wiosny i słońca!


A my życzymy wytrwałości w przeprawach urzędowych; powoli do przodu; na pewno wszystko się uda  :smile: 




> 14 robocizna 5500 zl 
> dodam ze pow. zabudowy to 250mkw


 :jaw drop:  robocizna 5.500 za 250mkw??

Lucjus - to mamy podobną cenę; te same parametry, które podałeś i brutto wychodzi nam 6,23.

----------


## zibicho

Lucjus ta cena to na reke ,Dodam że murarz to" KOLEGA " zrobiłem mu dach po "koleżensku"zobaczymy za ile polepi dalej\
692434827 zibi

----------


## niuteq

> dziś podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową w programie RnS. Nogi mi się uginały i ręce trzęsły jak ten 30-letni kierat podpisywałem :/ o mało co a bym wymiękł i zabrał stamtąd żonę gdzie pieprz rośnie bierzemy 250 tys a całkowity koszt na dzień dzisiejszy to 510 tys. zł - zobaczcie jaka przebitka. Z drugiej strony jakbyśmy mieli się budować ze swoich środków to by to pewnie z 10 lat trwało, więc też bez sensu. Teraz byle praca i zdrowie było. Może nasze dzieci będą dzięki temu mieć lepiej.


To i tak trzeba być zadowolonym że macie z RnS nie wszyscy mogą z tego skorzystać, to jest właśnie PL na zachodzie (Niemcy,Holandia) kredyty są oprocentowane na 4% dlatego wszystko się tam ładnie kręci, znajomy z NL mówi ze my musimy być strasznie bogaci biorąc kredyty na 8%  :smile:

----------


## katasza

Witam wszystkie Bocianki, z mężem również mamy zamiar na wiosnę kontynuować budowę (mamy wylane ławy i wymurowane fundamenty z bloczków).
Budowa okolice Poznania, materiał BK solbet odmiana 600. Budować będziemy systemem gospodarczym, obecnie przeprowadzamy casting na wykonawcę dachu  :big grin:

----------


## zibicho

witaj katasza podaj nazwe projektu to zrobie wycene jak to sie ma w lublinie dodaj tez rodzaj pokrycia

----------


## katasza

Witam zibicho
Projekt zmodyfikowana sielanka firmy horyzont, prosty dwuspadowy dach (260 m), krycie dachówka ceramiczna. Zastanawiamy się pomiędzy Roben Monza plus, Brass rubin, brass amber - kolor antracyt

----------


## Gumol

Katasza, jestem na takim samym etapie jak Wy. Ruszam z murowaniem na wiosnę, ale już szukam dachówki. Ja będę celował pomiędzy Roben Piemont i Monza Plus. Wizualnie bardzo zbliżone, jednak Piemont jest mniejsza, więc ciekawiej według mnie wygląda na mniejszych połaciach i ma mniejsze wypusty. Mocowania ponoć też solidniejsze  :smile:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> .
> 
> 
> 
> Fakt - dobra umowa się przyda. A może już jest taki  "gotowiec" gdzieś na forum ?
> 
> 
> 
> .


wyślij mi e-mail na priv to podeślę ci wzór, który sklepałem na podstawie rad forumowiczów i znalezionych na forum umów innych użytkowników. może się Ci przyda.

----------


## stam222

Witam wszystkie Bocianki. I my z żoną dołączymy do tego zacnego grona. Już tej wiosny rozpoczniemy budowę naszego wymarzonego acz skromnego domku http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&wo_1=&wo_0=. W związku z tym życzę wszystkim rozpoczynającym budowe oraz tym co juz kończą w tym roku dużo radości z pracy, zero stresów i samych najleprzych ekip.

----------


## aLien01

> Witam wszystkie Bocianki. I my z żoną dołączymy do tego zacnego grona. Już tej wiosny rozpoczniemy budowę naszego wymarzonego acz skromnego domku http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...=1&wo_1=&wo_0=. W związku z tym życzę wszystkim rozpoczynającym budowe oraz tym co juz kończą w tym roku dużo radości z pracy, zero stresów i samych najleprzych ekip.


Bardzo fajny projekt - gratuluje.

----------


## Kendra

kajwroclaw - czy również mogę podesłać mojego maila ?  :smile:

----------


## stam222

> Bardzo fajny projekt - gratuluje.


Dziękuje, nam się też podoba.



> wyślij mi e-mail na priv to podeślę ci wzór, który sklepałem na podstawie rad forumowiczów i znalezionych na forum umów innych użytkowników. może się Ci przyda.


A mogę się też podłączyć ? :big grin:

----------


## m&m&e&h

Witam wszystkich.

My zaczęliśmy naszą przygodę w budowlankę w ubiegłym roku. Kupiliśmy działkę,projekt  Prosty 1 z Domy z wizją  załatwiliśmy wszelkie formalności i w lutym 2013 skończyliśmy pierwszy etap budowy czyli fundament tj.płytę fundamentową. Budujemy dom prefabrykowany,konstrukcja szkieletowa drewniana.
Na ten moment wszystko idzie zgodnie z planem. Ściany sa gotowe i tylko czekaja na lepszą pogodę. 
Mam nadzieje ze dalej bedzie szlo wszystko zgodnie z planem.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich i powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> kajwroclaw - czy również mogę podesłać mojego maila ?


no pewnie, nie ma problemu

----------


## kajwroclaw

jak chcecie wzór umowy to wysyłajcie mi e-mail na priv, nie musicie pytać na wątku czy możecie  :big grin:

----------


## tomtom4AD

> WITAMY
> Dolaczamy do grona Dzialka kupiona wiosna PZB dostalismy w pazdzierniku Budowa raczej za swoje ale zawsze moze byc ale kiedy start trudno powiedziec projekt z35studia z500 wtecnologi szkieletowej


Witajcie,
kolejna ciekawa propozycja z500  :Smile:  Gratulacje! 

My juz zakupilismy jeden super projekt z202 tej pracowni 07/2011, dostalismy pozwolenie 09/2012 i zaczynamy budowe na wiosne 2013.

Budujemy dom niskoenegrochlonny i jestem ciekaw jak mozna uzyskac doplaty za dom budowany w takiej technologii (podobno program rusza w 07/2013).

pozdrawiam,

----------


## R&K

ilosc pracy , dokumentow oraz odbiorow przez osoby powoduje ze oplacalnosc inwestycji (nakladow do zwrotu z programu) jest watpliwa 
lepiej zrobic to samo tylko bez odbiorow i nie zawsze komercyjnie  niz kombinowac i na sile uszczesliwiac sie jakims projektem MOŚ

----------


## lucjus

W poniedziałek wielki dzień, składamy do starostwa dokumenty do PNB, zobaczymy ile im to zajmie. Czyli projekt 2500, adaptacja wszystkich instalacji, projektu itp. 3800. Pewnie mozna za mniej, ale dla nas ważne, że niemusielismy biegać z papierami, wszystko uzgodnione bez naszego wielkiego udziału-a to bezcenne  :smile:

----------


## arek-1

> 


Witam budujemy zofie gratuluje wyboru :big grin:

----------


## aLilith

U nas powoli zaczyna sie gromadzenie materiału. Pierwsze zakupy za nami. 18000 poszło na bloczki fundamentowe (550szt), BK 25(1500szt - 6zł/szt dużo czy mało nie wiem?), BK12 (450szt ), stal (prawdopodobnie starczy na całość) 5 palet cementu(przywóz w terminie dogodnym dla nas) i jakieś drobnostki.

Nie wiem co zrobić z kominami, ten w kotłowni myślałam z gotowców zrobić a do kominka zwykły ceglany, tylko czy tak się jeszcze robi? Być może kiedyś kominek będzie.

----------


## alexandrapp

Witam serdecznie.

Mamy pozwolenie na budowę, majstra kierownika budowy. Zaczynamy przygotówkę w tym tygodniu. garaż już stoi we wtorek przyjedzie ogrodzenie i słupki. Potem zbicie wychodka i 1 marca zgłoszenie rozpoczęcia robót. 8 marca w dzień kobiet planujemy geodetę. koparka 11 marca. 

Zaczynamy zamówienia materiałów. Korzystamy z systemu gospodarczego, dużą część inwestycji wykonujemy ze środków własnych, reszta  z kredytu - w grudniu udało nam się załatwić kredyt w RnS. 

Budujemy się w Lędzinach - śląskie.

Projekt - http://www.tanie-projekty-domow.pl/projekty/632/ - Bluszcz 2 basic - ale po kilku zmianach. Przede wszystkim podpiwniczony, kilka zmian w ścianach (brak garderoby na poczet powiększenia pokoji na piętrze, usunięcie ścianki działowej w salonie i powiększenie kuchni...

końcem kwietnia powiększa nam się rodzina, więc w związku z tym że będzie nas czworo na 37 metrach kwadratowych chcielibyśmy się wybudować jak najprędzej, ale bez jakiegoś mocnego przymusu. Tzn jak pójdzie szybko i sprawnie to super - sami niczego nie opóźniamy napewno. A jak będzie się okaże.

Więc jeszcze raz witamy serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## korgi3

Witam, i my w tym roku planujemy budowe, projekt wlasny, pow.uz. 150M2, nam ekipa powiedziala 55tys z dachem, chyba nie malo ale polecani i zachwalani, ale i tak jak to zazwyczaj bywa czas pokaze....pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia.

----------


## justyska

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> My zaczęliśmy naszą przygodę w budowlankę w ubiegłym roku. Kupiliśmy działkę,projekt  Prosty 1 z Domy z wizją  załatwiliśmy wszelkie formalności i w lutym 2013 skończyliśmy pierwszy etap budowy czyli fundament tj.płytę fundamentową.


Super, że już wam się udało  :smile: 




> U nas powoli zaczyna sie gromadzenie materiału. Pierwsze zakupy za nami. 18000 poszło na bloczki fundamentowe (550szt), BK 25(1500szt - 6zł/szt dużo czy mało nie wiem?), BK12 (450szt ), stal (prawdopodobnie starczy na całość) 5 palet cementu(przywóz w terminie dogodnym dla nas) i jakieś drobnostki.


BK 25 jakiej odmiany? 600? My płacimy 6,20 brutto za 600, cena po negocjacjach.

----------


## aagaaz

Życzę wszystkim, oby jak najszybciej przyszła dogodna pogoda. U mnie póki co nic się nie ruszyło...

----------


## iwo-ska

Witam wszystkich - rozpoczynających w tym roku, tych będących w trakcie budowy i tych przymierzających się... Działkę kupiłam w ub. roku. W 2012 r. załatwiłam też przyłącze energetyczne i projekt (indywidualny, bo jakoś nie umiałam się zdecydować na żaden gotowy - za dużo trzeba było zmieniać). Umówiłam ekipę na początek maja i wydawało mi się, że na spokojnie zdążę do wiosny, ale jak to kobieta... odmieniło mi się zanim jeszcze złożyłam papiery na pozwolenie na budowę. Zrezygnowałam ze studni własnej i postanowiłam - za zgodą sąsiadów - podłączyć się do sieci miejskiej. Przy okazji zmieniłam sytuowanie przyłącza gazowego. A to się wiąże ze zmianami w projekcie, wszystkimi uzgodnieniami na nowo itp - więc projekt z powrotem trafił do P. Architekt. Jakoś jej nie spieszno. Nie mam jeszcze tego projektu i zaczynam się bać, czy zdążę - mam nadzieję, że nie czekają u nas - w UM w Lublinie - te 65 dni na wydanie pozwolenia! Jeśli nie uda mi się tego wszystkiego załatwić na połowę kwietnia, to plany mi się posypią. Jestem dobrej myśli - na terenie, na którym znajduje się działka jest plan zagospodarowania, więc jeśli architekt nie "odwalił jakiejś kichy" i nie trzeba będzie czegoś korygować, to będzie dobrze! Póki co rozglądam się za jakimś kontenerem (blaszak) na czas budowy, robię rozeznanie w cenach wynajmu toalet, podpytuję o porządnego kierownika budowy. Geodeta też musi zrobić swoje, ale to nie problem - mapę dla celów projektowych zrobił szybko i sprawnie. Do tej pory nie narzekałam - papierkowe sprawy to "pikuś" - część załatwiałam ja, część architekt. Być może ludzie tak ciężko wspominają ten pierwszy etap załatwiania formalności, bo spieszą się, a niestety w urzędach, jak to w urzędach, sprawy muszą nabrać tzw. mocy  :smile:  Bardziej przerażają mnie sprawy już typowo techniczne, nie znam się na tym, będę budować praktycznie sama! Ale jestem dobrej myśli - grunt to odpowiednie nastawienie psychiczne i dobrzy, pomocni ludzie! Nawet nie próbuję rozgryźć większości zagadnień budowlanych - nie jestem inżynierem, choćbym nie wiem ile się oczytała i przygotowywała teoretycznie, to i tak zanim przyjdzie co do czego, zapomnę. Znając siebie, będę rozgryzać problemy na bieżąco. A ile ludzi, tyle teorii na dany temat, więc zdaję sobie sprawę, że i tak na cokolwiek się zdecyduję, będzie miało wady i zalety. Najważniejsze, żeby  zachować zasadę należytej ostrożności w słuchaniu tego, co ludziska radzą i kierować się rozsądkiem, skoro wiedzy fachowej brakuje. Zdaję sobie sprawę, że nie raz popełnię błąd, ale na szczęście nie lubię rozpamiętywać czegoś na zasadzie " co by było, gdyby...". Będzie tak, jak sama zdecyduję i niestety (albo "stety") na nikogo nie będę mogła przerzucić odpowiedzialności. Biorę sprawy w swoje ręce i do dzieła! Życzę powodzenia sobie i wszystkim startującym w tym roku.

Aaaa - szukam kogoś, kto zaczyna budowę w moich okolicach, czyli Lublin. Zaglądałam na fora związane z Lubelszczyzną, ale są jakieś mało popularne. Dobrze byłoby wymienić się doświadczeniami z własnego podwórka. Postaram się aktywnie uczestniczyć w życiu tutejszej społeczności. Póki co nie mam zbyt wiele rad, ale z biegiem czasu pewnie nabiorę doświadczeń i chętnie się nimi podzielę. Informacja pewna  dla wszystkich - potwierdzam to, o czym pisano wyżej - zwrot różnicy w VAT (między 8 i 23%) dla rozpoczynających w tym roku będzie możliwy przez kolejne 5 lat.

----------


## arek-1

Witaj  iwo-ska 

Zyczymy powodzenia powiedz w jakiej części Lublinka budujesz

----------


## Gumol

> Super, że już wam się udało 
> 
> BK 25 jakiej odmiany? 600? My płacimy 6,20 brutto za 600, cena po negocjacjach.


Na paletach czy luzem? Mi się udało w grudniu za 6,12 brutto na paletach i jeszcze za darmo mi przetrzymują na placu do wiosny. Fakt, że dodatkowo transport 450zł od hds, a muszą być dwa  :sad: 

Teraz wygląda że jest jeszcze taniej http://www.cegpol.pl/index.php/dobra-cena .  :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

witam wszystkich  :smile: 

widzę że jesteśmy zdecydowanie najmniej zaawansowani  :wink:  w ten weekend pojawiła się nowa koncepcja domu... mam nadzieję że ostatnia  :wink:

----------


## kamaar

> witam wszystkich 
> 
> widzę że jesteśmy zdecydowanie najmniej zaawansowani  w ten weekend pojawiła się nowa koncepcja domu... mam nadzieję że ostatnia


My także myśleliśmy, że projekt domu mamy zatwierdzony, ale po dokładnej analizie i zaciekłej dyskusji zdecydowaliśmy się na większy dom i to aż o 20m2. Nasz architekt to ma z nami przeboje. Mam nadzieję, że to już ostatnia nasza "wizja". Ale skoro ma to być nasz wymarzony dom, to chcielibyśmy aby był jak najlepiej funkcjonalny i wygodny.

----------


## iwo-ska

Zyczymy powodzenia powiedz w jakiej części Lublinka budujesz[/QUOTE]


Mówią na tą dzielnicę Lipniak - dla mnie to Węglin - boczna Raszyńskiej. Rozglądałam się za działką również w Wilczopolu (mam tam znajomą), ale zdecydowały względy sentymentalne - zachodni Lublin jest mi bardziej znany od dziecka. Niedaleko rodzina mieszka - już w tej chwili to procentuje, bo miał mi kto chwasty wykosić na działce  :smile:   A Ty na jakim etapie jesteś?

----------


## podlasianka77

A my właśnie zamówiliśmy geodetę do wyznaczenia domku na działce. Na razie zaspy, ale mamy nadzieję, że szybko skończy się zima i będzie można zacząć. No i czekamy na decyzję kredytową.

----------


## Kendra

piszecie ze stawiacie garaże ( wiadomo -"pomieszczenia gospodarcze"  blaszaki - bo na garaż to pnb trzeba mieć ) - zgłaszacie je? jeśli tak to jako tymczasowe/ stałe?

----------


## korgi3

> - zgłaszacie je? ?


ja zgłaszałem, i z tego co pamiętam to musiałem jakiś szkic zrobić w którym miejscu  na działce stoi...

----------


## Radosna Jutrzenka

I my powoli idziemy do przodu. Mamy już kilka ofert wykonawców. Widać jakby byli trochę głodni pracy - nawet można ponegocjować. Ciekawi mnie jak wy budujecie - czy kupujecie materiały sami czy może sprzedajecie wszystko w komplecie - materiały + robocizna? Sama robocizna wychodzi dość drogo (inny vat niż na robociznę z materiałami?) Szacuje, że z końcem marca budowa ruszy pełną parą - choć na razie wody i prądu brak...

----------


## alexandrapp

> czy kupujecie materiały sami czy może sprzedajecie wszystko w komplecie - materiały + robocizna?


Niestety wielu wykonawców nie dzieli się rabatami z inwestorem....

Ja sama wyszukuje materiały, z gory zaznaczam zawsze ze szukam oferty najtanszej. Rozbieżność np pomiedzy  ceną stali to nawet 500 zł za tone! Podobnie z innymi materiałami. Okna o tych samych właściwościach z montazem mam wycenione na 8800 w jednej firmie a w drugiej firmie 13000.

więc jeśli macie czas to polecam troche podzwonic.

----------


## niuteq

> piszecie ze stawiacie garaże ( wiadomo -"pomieszczenia gospodarcze"  blaszaki - bo na garaż to pnb trzeba mieć ) - zgłaszacie je? jeśli tak to jako tymczasowe/ stałe?


przyłącze się do pytania
oraz dodam coś od siebie
może polecicie jakaś firmę sprzedające garaże (blaszaki) w necie jest sporo a rozpiętość cenowa tez spora

----------


## alexandrapp

http://allegro.pl/garaze-garaz-blasz...001098289.html zamawialismy u nich jestem zadowolona

----------


## justyska

> Na paletach czy luzem? Mi się udało w grudniu za 6,12 brutto na paletach i jeszcze za darmo mi przetrzymują na placu do wiosny. Fakt, że dodatkowo transport 450zł od hds, a muszą być dwa 
> 
> Teraz wygląda że jest jeszcze taniej http://www.cegpol.pl/index.php/dobra-cena .


Na palecie. Transport mamy gratis - budujemy się ok 20 km od składu budowlanego, więc może dlatego. Nie chcę opisywać całej procedury na jakiej nabywamy materiały, ale można to w skrócie określić, że też nam "przetrzymują darmo" dopóty, dopóki nie będziemy mieli potrzeby tego zabrać.

----------


## arek-1

> Zyczymy powodzenia powiedz w jakiej części Lublinka budujesz



Mówią na tą dzielnicę Lipniak - dla mnie to Węglin - boczna Raszyńskiej. Rozglądałam się za działką również w Wilczopolu (mam tam znajomą), ale zdecydowały względy sentymentalne - zachodni Lublin jest mi bardziej znany od dziecka. Niedaleko rodzina mieszka - już w tej chwili to procentuje, bo miał mi kto chwasty wykosić na działce  :smile:   A Ty na jakim etapie jesteś?[/QUOTE]

SSO jestem na etapie wyboru i zakupu okien, elektryk już działa :yes:

----------


## kajwroclaw

a u nas jutro wpada ekipa zbrojenie kręcić, znalazłem dziś taniej beton, b20 po 165 zł netto, gdzie w okolicach Wrocławia 195-200 netto. A cena jeszcze do negocjacji jak się będę przez całą budowę zaopatrywał, zobaczymy co da się jeszcze urwać.

----------


## iwo-ska

Zazdroszczę Ci Arek-1. Powiedz - rzeczywiście budowa domu to taka gehenna? Będę mogła podpytać Cię o kilka rzeczy? Masz dobrego kierownika budowy? Bo rozglądam się za jakimś. I nie wiem, gdzie tanio można kupić blaszak -dostałam ofertę za 1530 zł, przyjeżdżają i montują blaszak 3x5, ale trzeba grunt samemu przygotować - jakoś drogo. Koleżanka rok temu ponoć za 1000 zł zakupiła, ale nie mam z nią kontaktu  :sad:

----------


## skrabi

Ja biorę ekipę na SSO z materiałem, wiem, że samemu pewnie bym kupił materiał taniej ale jak doliczę czas który poświęcę na to wolę zapłacić komuś za to
Zamawianie "grubych" materiałów to nie problem, wszystko można przecież zamówić przez sieć, ale w trakcie budowy pojawiają się pierdoły, a to cement się skończy, klej, deski, gwoździe i różne inne. 
Z roboty się nie zerwę, a ekipa mi powie, że przecież im nie płacę za kupowanie materiałów. Na koniec jeszcze musiałbym zwracać materiały do hurtowni, mam to swoim autem zawieźć? Przerzucić parę ton materiałów ręcznie. To nie dla mnie.

Za to przy wykończeniówce będzie trochę więcej czasu i tam zamierzam większość materiałów sam kupować.

----------


## czantoria

> a u nas jutro wpada ekipa zbrojenie kręcić, znalazłem dziś taniej beton, b20 po 165 zł netto, gdzie w okolicach Wrocławia 195-200 netto. A cena jeszcze do negocjacji jak się będę przez całą budowę zaopatrywał, zobaczymy co da się jeszcze urwać.


Kaj a możesz się podzieić co to za betoniarnia? Skąd dokładnie oni są? Możesz podać jakieś namiary? Też buduje się w okolicach Wrocławia i szukam jakiejś dobrej ceny na beton. W przyszłym tygodniu zalewamy łąwy  :smile:

----------


## aLilith

> BK 25 jakiej odmiany? 600? My płacimy 6,20 brutto za 600, cena po negocjacjach.


O ile dobrze pamiętam to 600. Na paletach, przywóz w cenie, zostawiona zaliczka na np. strop. Myślę, że warto stanowczo negocjować ceny, bo towar w hurtowniach raczej zalega. Ostatnio dzwonił pan z innej hurtowni BK za 5,80 tylko z dowozem w terminie dla mnie wygodnym gorzej, bo chcieli "na wczoraj" przywozić.

----------


## tomtom4AD

> Armadilo, ja to oczywiście rozumiem i zaznaczam, że mój wpis nie wynikał ze złośliwości. Musisz pamiętać, że twój wpis będą czytali inni forumowicze z których duża część dopiero odlegle planuje budowę domu i dla których takie wpisy mogą być mylące. Ja na przykład sam na swojej skórze przerobiłem:
> 1. Koszty adaptacji projektu, przyłączy i zagospodarowania działki (byli tacy, którzy podobno wykonali wszystko za 2.000 zł !!)
> 2. Czas w jakim uzyskano PnB (naprawdę pojawiały się wpisy, że w 2 dni !!)
> 3. Koszt robocizny SSO domu o pow. użytkowej 130 m (niektórzy nawet za 20.000zł)
> Tylko jak to się ma do rzeczywistości ? Efekt takich wpisów jest dokładnie taki jak sam opisałeś. Skoro nie załatwiłem PnB w 2 czy 7 dni to wielka tragedia i totalne zniechęcenie.. A nie o to chodzi. Wszystko można załatwić i to w dużej mierze samemu. Potrzeba tylko czasu i cierpliwości.
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj,
zgadzam sie - cuda sie zdarzaja, ale niezbyt czesto.

Od kupna projektu 07/2011 do uzsykania PnB w gminie Wroclaw w 10/2012 (dom w/g projektu z202 buduje we Wroclawiu) uplynelo 15 m-cy, kosztowalo to ok. 9-10 tys. i duuuzo stresu przy adaptacji samego projektu, adaptacji projektu do dzialki, uzyskanie wszystkich warunkow przylaczy, mapek geodezyjnych, opinii konserwatora zabytkow, itd. Uwazam, ze i tak bylismy niezli otrzymujac PnB za drugim zlozonym wnioskiem.

Ale, cuda sie zdarzaja, wiec zycze szczescia i dobrego humoru "urzedniczego" przy uzyskaniu decyzji o PnB.

pozdrowionka

----------


## tomtom4AD

Witaj,
ja rowniez buduje we Wroclawiu jak tylko wiosna sie zacznie, mozesz podac namiary na ten beton za 165 PLN/kubik? Czy maja gruszke z pompa w cenie?

pozdro

----------


## briar

> Witam wszystkich.
> 
> My zaczęliśmy naszą przygodę w budowlankę w ubiegłym roku. Kupiliśmy działkę,projekt  Prosty 1 z Domy z wizją  załatwiliśmy wszelkie formalności i w lutym 2013 skończyliśmy pierwszy etap budowy czyli fundament tj.płytę fundamentową. Budujemy dom prefabrykowany,konstrukcja szkieletowa drewniana.
> ...


o fajnie, my zaczynamy Prosty 3A  :big grin:

----------


## tomtom4AD

> Ja miałem jedną ekipę do SSO,łącznie z kompletnym dachem,dachówką i rynnami za 38tys.zł,dom 118m2.
> Przed budową miałem oferty od 30 do 80tys.zł.
> Wg mnie nie opłaca się rozdrabniać i brać różne ekipy na poszczególne etapy budowy.
> 
> Zgadzam się z tym.


Zgadzam sie. Jedna ekipa, jedna umowa i odpowiedzialnosc, a nie "zwalanie winy z jednej na druga ekipe". 

Owszem, jak ktos ma czas zeby biegac z tasma i mierzyc kazda z ekip z osobna "od metra" + przy tym wysluchiwac komentarzy w stylu "kierowniku, nie dalo sie inaczej bo ci co byli przed nami to spie..rzyli dokumentnie i musielismy poprawiac - dlatego wyszlo wiecej" + stresowac sie, ze mam wyzsze koszty przez poprawki etc. - to nie ma sprawy, kazdy mysli "za siebie".

Ja zlecam kompleksowo jednym gosciom za SSO (250m2 powierzchni zabudowy) + zlecam dach do wykonania dekarzowi (250m2 powierzchni biezacej).

pozdro

----------


## katasza

Witam sąsiadów, my również budujemy w gminie Tarnowo Podgórne. Zdecydowaliśmy się na samodzielne kupno materiałów (wysłałam ofert do 14 składów budowlanych i wybrałam najkorzystniejszą). Mam nadzieje, że zima szybko minie i będziemy kontynuować stan zero.

----------


## katasza

post w odpowiedzi na tekst radosnej Jutrzenki :big grin:

----------


## lucjus

Fajnie, że u Was już się tyle dzieje. My na razie czekamy na PnB. I Mam pytanie, moze ktoś musi wykopać studnię na działce. Nam firma wyliczyła 0k 4 tys z robocizna, pompą(jakaś chinska), rurami i hydroforem. Czy też tak robiliście ze wykopana studnia i zostawiona zna zime, bo my bedziemy reszte robić w przyszłym roku?

----------


## podlasianka77

My kopiemy studnię, jak tylko pogoda się poprawi. Za metr 100, powyżej 30 metrów 80 zł plus pompa 800 zł.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Kaj a możesz się podzieić co to za betoniarnia? Skąd dokładnie oni są? Możesz podać jakieś namiary? Też buduje się w okolicach Wrocławia i szukam jakiejś dobrej ceny na beton. W przyszłym tygodniu zalewamy łąwy


cemex na borowskiej we wrocławiu. Dzisiaj ekipa u mnie weszła na budowę, mieli plac budowy sobie organizować a ściągnęli humus i zbrojenie zdążyli poskręcać, rwie ich do roboty po tej przerwie zimowej, że hej.

----------


## arek-1

> Zazdroszczę Ci Arek-1. Powiedz - rzeczywiście budowa domu to taka gehenna? Będę mogła podpytać Cię o kilka rzeczy? Masz dobrego kierownika budowy? Bo rozglądam się za jakimś. I nie wiem, gdzie tanio można kupić blaszak -dostałam ofertę za 1530 zł, przyjeżdżają i montują blaszak 3x5, ale trzeba grunt samemu przygotować - jakoś drogo. Koleżanka rok temu ponoć za 1000 zł zakupiła, ale nie mam z nią kontaktu


Witaj

Jeśli chodzi o murowanie to porażka - jeden szef  a 5 ekip w ciągu całej budowy - porażka. Natomiast dacharz godny polecenia .Kier Bud był na budowie dwa razy ale ponoć wszystkie papiery załatwia/ musieliśmy w trakcie budowy robić plany na rozebranie  starych budynków - poszło sprawnie.Jeśli chodzi o blaszak to proponuję anonse może używany ? Śmiało pytaj jak będę mógł to pomogę . Mam stemple do odstąpienia jak byś potrzebowała to zapraszam.Pozdrawiam

----------


## slojkowa

Witam serdecznie zaczynających, podobnie jak my, budowę w tym roku -  czekamy na PnB, a prace powinniśmy rozpocząć w drugiej połowie marca - lokalizacja - okolice Szczecina. A tak przy okazji - może gości  tu jakiś przyszły bliższy lub dalszy sąsiad... :smile: )
Całkowicie zgadzam się,że o wiele wygodniej i wcale nie dużo drożej jest zlecić SSO jako komplet - robocizna wraz z materiałami - nie wyobrażam sobie chodzić po budowie i liczyć przysłowiowe worki cementu albo paznokcie z mężem zgryzać zastanawiając się czy ekipa nie wywiozła aby przypadkiem naszego towaru na równoległą budowę...  Wiem z doświadczenia ,że jest gro inwestorów mających stres z tego powodu...

----------


## Megiska

Witam wszystkie Bocianki 2013  :big grin: 

Szczególnie pozdrawiam budujących w Poznaniu i w okolicach Poznania  :hug: 

My budujemy tuż za Poznaniem w gminie Suchy Las.

Działkę kupiliśmy prawie 3 lata temu, w zeszłym roku, w wakacje kupiliśmy projekt gotowy pracowni Z500   *ZX10L* został znacząco pozmieniany, jesienią go adaptowaliśmy, pozałatwiałam wszystkie media, a w styczniu dostaliśmy pozwolenie na budowę.

Teraz czekamy na kosztorys i szukamy ekipy, murarza, kierownika budowy itd...itp... potem bank i startujemy.

Nie mam jeszcze orientacji w cenach ani w materiałach, muszę pogrzebać, żeby rozszyfrować Wasze skróty   :wink: 

Fajnie było by pogadać z osobami budującymi w najbliższym sąsiedztwie i powymieniać się informacjami o promocjach, wyprzedażach czy o Fachowcach  :wink:

----------


## justyska

U nas wczoraj zostały pogłębione wykopy, ułożone przygotowane wcześniej zbrojenie. Dziś kierownik budowy miał odebrać ten etap i jeżeli będzie ok, to dziś zalewamy  :smile:  Super. 
Nasza działka jest na terenach, które bardzo dobrze chłoną wodę, więc nie ma problemu z wodą "pośniegową"  :smile:

----------


## asica25

My niestety nadal stoimy z budową, śnieg leży i d.... :smile: Póki co namierzyliśmy ytong w dość korzystnej wydaje mi ię cenie więc krok do przodu malutki jest :smile:

----------


## alkasta

Witam,

my też zaczynamy budowę na wiosnę. Mamy nadzieję,że w przeciągu najbliższych 2 tygodni zacznie się już coś dziać.Zgłoszenie robót już jest w urzędzie i teroretycznie 6.03 możemy zacząć. .... Plany planami a jeszcze ekipy nie mamy. Generalnie sporo ich jest ,ale jakość nie dokońca jest super (wszystkie z polecenia...) ceny za SSO od 30 do 60 tys. Projekt Zimorodek z kolekcji Muratora powiększony do 105 m użytkowych , podwyższyliśmy ściankę kolankową i kąt  dachu teraz jest 35 st.. Wnętrze pozostało prawie bez zmian(tylko kotłownia została przeniesiona i obecnie jest przy wiatrołapie). Bloczki BK odm. 500 już zamówione (przed podwyżkami). Reszta będzie zamówiona.

Pozdrawiamy wszystkich "Bobów Budowniczych" roku 2013...

----------


## blekowca

> Witam serdecznie zaczynających, podobnie jak my, budowę w tym roku -  czekamy na PnB, a prace powinniśmy rozpocząć w drugiej połowie marca - lokalizacja - okolice Szczecina. A tak przy okazji - może gości  tu jakiś przyszły bliższy lub dalszy sąsiad...)
> Całkowicie zgadzam się,że o wiele wygodniej i wcale nie dużo drożej jest zlecić SSO jako komplet - robocizna wraz z materiałami - nie wyobrażam sobie chodzić po budowie i liczyć przysłowiowe worki cementu albo paznokcie z mężem zgryzać zastanawiając się czy ekipa nie wywiozła aby przypadkiem naszego towaru na równoległą budowę...  Wiem z doświadczenia ,że jest gro inwestorów mających stres z tego powodu...


Witaj sąsiadko przyszła. Ja planuję zacząć w tym roku i stan zero wyciągnąć minimum.
Jak daleko zajadę to się okaże - mam niespodziewane problemy z kredytem, więc muszę czekać na spieniężenie naszych nieruchomości z dalszymi etapami prac. Jest jeszcze ewentualność że z pożyczki z firmy postawię mury i wyleję strop. Liczę się że murowanie zrobię sobie powolutku sam, czas jest, siły są, z kasą trochę krucho...

----------


## Radosna Jutrzenka

> Witam sąsiadów, my również budujemy w gminie Tarnowo Podgórne. Zdecydowaliśmy się na samodzielne kupno materiałów (wysłałam ofert do 14 składów budowlanych i wybrałam najkorzystniejszą). Mam nadzieje, że zima szybko minie i będziemy kontynuować stan zero.


Witam sąsiadów  :smile:  Życzymy powodzenia  :Smile:

----------


## edytcia

Witam  :smile: 

ten rok ma być TYM przełomowym rokiem  :wink: 

Budujemy w projekt Jaworzynka Nowa z kilkoma - głównie - zewnętrznymi zmianami.

W zeszłym roku załatwiliśmy PnB - a raczej się załatwiło.
Działka 25x55m ze spadkiem.
Na chwilę obecną mamy ławy fundamentowe przykryte folią na zimę.
Budujemy sami - z pomocą jednego majstra murarza. Mam nadzieję, że damy radę.
Cel na ten rok..? Ciche marzenie o SSO.

Trzymam kciuki za wszystkich zaczynających!

----------


## mariontg

Witam wszystkich i my ruszamy z budową tego roku, dom 150m2, 118m2 powierzchni użytkowej, chciałem budować ścianę jednowarstwowa ale w mojej okolicy wykonawcy to jakaś porażka nikt nie umie ale Panie ale po co zrób se pan z Maxa, i tak to wyglądało więc żeby jakos ustrzec się fuszery będziemy robic ściany 2 warstwowe 24 beton komórkowy i izolacja termiczna 18 wełna rocckwoola, czekamy na wiosnę żeby ruszyć ale śniegu u nas jeszcze masa!
A co do betonu komórkowego to z H+H w naszej okolicy 24 klasa 600 9.70 zł szok normalny jak chcą zdzierać!
Firma budowlana SSO 35 tysi chciała, znaleźliśmy majstra za 10 tysi tyko będę pomagał ale to i tak lepiej bo przynajmniej będę przy budowie swojego własnego domu! :big grin:

----------


## aLilith

A u nas troszkę niemiło się zrobiło. Działka na zimę była w całości równana, łącznie z drogą i jeśli jej nie utwardzimy to raczej nie dojedziemy z niczym ciężkim. Jednym słowem lipa. Pod budowę jest elegancka twarda ziemia(prawie 1,5 m zebrane) można byłoby już kopać a na drodze ziemia świeża przynajmniej miejscami, więc czekamy. Mam pytanie gdyz zielona w tym temacie jestem, mianowicie jak dodać swój dziennik budowy w podpisie próbowałam i nie wychodzi :Confused:

----------


## marcin_olo

Witam,

My też zaczynamy w tym roku. Wszystkie formalności już załatwione, ekipa do prac murowych wybrana, do dachu wybiera się, zaczynam kupować materiał.
Ściany będą z BK H+H TLMA klasy 600 24 cm (już kupione po 6,9 + dostawa) + 20 cm styro, strop monolit, WM + reku, dach prawdopodobnie dachówka. Całość chcemy zakończyć do końca przyszłego roku.

Życzę wszystkim Bociankom powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## blekowca

> A u nas troszkę niemiło się zrobiło. Działka na zimę była w całości równana, łącznie z drogą i jeśli jej nie utwardzimy to raczej nie dojedziemy z niczym ciężkim. Jednym słowem lipa. Pod budowę jest elegancka twarda ziemia(prawie 1,5 m zebrane) można byłoby już kopać a na drodze ziemia świeża przynajmniej miejscami, więc czekamy. Mam pytanie gdyz zielona w tym temacie jestem, mianowicie *jak dodać swój dziennik budowy w podpisie* próbowałam i nie wychodzi


Nie poddawaj się
- wejdź na stronę swojego dziennika i skopiuj adres strony do niego
- wejdź na stronę ustawień murator i na niej z lewej strony znajdziesz takie menu - edytuj sygnaturę
- wklejasz skopiowany link do swojego dziennika, zapisujesz, potwierdzasz i gotowe.

----------


## gosiakmala

Hej  :smile: 
Witam wszystkich budowniczych  :smile: . Czekamy na PnB. Projekt indywidualny ale bardzo podobny do Czarującego Nikodema Studia Atrium. Dodaliśmy piwnice w której jest kotłownia. Budujemy z ceramiki-Lewkowo. Dom wyszedł 250 m2, a dodaliśmy do pierwotnego projektu tylko piwnicę i garaż dwustanowiskowy. 
W tym roku budujemy stan zero czyli piwnica zalana chudziakiem. Za na wiosnę idziemy z cegłami w górę  :smile: . Mamy już budowlańca ugadanego. 

Czy ktoś jest jeszcze z podlaskiego? Bo u większości nie ma miejscowości w profilu, buuu.......

Pozdrawiam Gosia

----------


## elmagra

Witam i ja budujących w tym roku. My z Rybnika, woj. śląskie. Niby możemy już budować, bo PnB już od jesieni w domciu, ale jakoś tak nie potrafimy się sprężyć... bo w sumie, po co się spieszyć.... Murarz jest, dach wstępnie omówiony i zamówiony, teraz trzeba kupić materiały. Aha, budujemy tzw systemem gospodarczym i bez kredytu. Mój optymistyczny plan zakłada, że 10 rocznicę ślubu spędzamy u siebie, a to jest 24 lipca 2014, ambitnie, co? Hahaha. Wszystko się okaże jak nam pójdzie sprzedaż mieszkania na jesień/zimę i w związku z tym kasa na wykańczanie domku. 

A za oknem wiosna....

----------


## Maciek87

Witam mam pytanko. Chcem zaizolować fundamenty wymurowane z bloczka od wewnątrz aby móc zasypać  i zagęścić piach i wylewać płyte fundamentową. Proszę o pomoc czy wystarczy jak posmaruje 2 razy dysperbitem ?? Doradźcie koledzy którzy już tą robote wykonali  :smile:  A może jakąś inną masą posmarować ??

----------


## kajwroclaw

chudziak wylany, zbrojenie gotowe czeka na ułożenie, w poniedziałek lejemy ławy a potem murowanie z bloczka, szybko robota idzie  :smile:  muszę dziennik budowy na forum w weekend uzupełnić bo nie nadążam za pracami  :wink:

----------


## gosiakmala

> Witam i ja budujących w tym roku. My z Rybnika, woj. śląskie. Niby możemy już budować, bo PnB już od jesieni w domciu, ale jakoś tak nie potrafimy się sprężyć... bo w sumie, po co się spieszyć.... Murarz jest, dach wstępnie omówiony i zamówiony, teraz trzeba kupić materiały. Aha, budujemy tzw systemem gospodarczym i bez kredytu. Mój optymistyczny plan zakłada, że 10 rocznicę ślubu spędzamy u siebie, a to jest 24 lipca 2014, ambitnie, co? Hahaha. Wszystko się okaże jak nam pójdzie sprzedaż mieszkania na jesień/zimę i w związku z tym kasa na wykańczanie domku. 
> 
> A za oknem wiosna....


elmagra u nas jest podobnie. budujemy tzw systemem gospodarczym i bez kredytu.  sprzedaż mieszkania lato-jesień i w związku z tym kasa na wykańczanie domku. A gdzie bedziecie mieszkać w tym czasie? bo my u mojej mamy... cóż jakoś to będzie  :wink: , oby mieszkanie sprzedać  :smile:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> elmagra u nas jest podobnie. budujemy tzw systemem gospodarczym i bez kredytu.  sprzedaż mieszkania lato-jesień i w związku z tym kasa na wykańczanie domku. A gdzie bedziecie mieszkać w tym czasie? bo my u mojej mamy... cóż jakoś to będzie , oby mieszkanie sprzedać


szczęśliwcy bez kredytu  :smile:  powodzenia życzę, u nas niestety bez tego garba się nie obeszło :/

----------


## gosiakmala

kaj nie to że my bez kredytu...na działce mamy kredyt.... ale już go pokochaliśmy i zaakceptowaliśmy jego co miesieczną obecność :/. Jeszcze 7 lat i zrobimy mu papa  :wink:

----------


## rafus12

> Witam mam pytanko. Chcem zaizolować fundamenty wymurowane z bloczka od wewnątrz aby móc zasypać  i zagęścić piach i wylewać płyte fundamentową. Proszę o pomoc czy wystarczy jak posmaruje 2 razy dysperbitem ?? Doradźcie koledzy którzy już tą robote wykonali  A może jakąś inną masą posmarować ??


Jestem co prawda bociankiem 2012 ale sie wtrace w wasz watek :roll eyes: 
Po pierwsze  bedziesz wylewal tylko chudziak a nie plyte fundamentowa (plyta to alternatywne rozwiazanie bez law).
Po drugie - czesc ludzi  smaruje od srodka dysberbitem badz inna masa bitumiczna z domieszkiem zywic. Inni uwaza to za zbytek gdyz chronimy sie przed wilgoscia od zewnatrz.  Ja dolaczylem do tej drugiej. Ale jak ci sie chce smarowac to kto bogatemu zabroni :wink:

----------


## aLilith

> Nie poddawaj się
> - wejdź na stronę swojego dziennika i skopiuj adres strony do niego
> - wejdź na stronę ustawień murator i na niej z lewej strony znajdziesz takie menu - edytuj sygnaturę
> - wklejasz skopiowany link do swojego dziennika, zapisujesz, potwierdzasz i gotowe.


Dzięki, będę próbować.

----------


## mkslonik

ja smarowałem od środka na pewno nie zaszkodzi a koszt tego nie duży. Wykonałem to sam wiec kosztował mnie tylko materiał.

----------


## fotohobby

Wg prognoz, w połowie marca, na południu Polski  temperatury mają spaść do -7 stopni. To też nie zachęca do startu  :wink:

----------


## gosiakmala

na Podlasiu po kolana śniegu  :sad:

----------


## skrabi

jeszcze czekamy na PnB, ale żona dzwoniła do starostwa i się dowiedziała, że nie mają żadnych uwag do projektu  :smile:  
czekamy tylko na decyzję od konserwatora, a ta ma być wg terminu w przyszłym tygodniu  :smile: 

jak dobrze pójdzie to do końca marca będziemy mieli prawomocne PnB a działka kupiona w listopadzie, więc jak ktoś chce i się postara to można załatwić sprawę szybko, i to bez znajomości

----------


## Vereenka

> Szczególnie pozdrawiam budujących w Poznaniu i w okolicach Poznania 
> 
> My budujemy tuż za Poznaniem w gminie Suchy Las.


Oooo, czyżby pierwsza sąsiadka? My też startujemy z budową w gminie onegdaj polecanej przez Krzysztofa Krawczyka  :wink:

----------


## slojkowa

> Witaj sąsiadko przyszła. Ja planuję zacząć w tym roku i stan zero wyciągnąć minimum.
> Jak daleko zajadę to się okaże - mam niespodziewane problemy z kredytem, więc muszę czekać na spieniężenie naszych nieruchomości z dalszymi etapami prac. Jest jeszcze ewentualność że z pożyczki z firmy postawię mury i wyleję strop. Liczę się że murowanie zrobię sobie powolutku sam, czas jest, siły są, z kasą trochę krucho...




My Mierzyn - a mogę spytać u Ciebie jaka okolica...?

----------


## Megiska

> Oooo, czyżby pierwsza sąsiadka? My też startujemy z budową w gminie onegdaj polecanej przez Krzysztofa Krawczyka


Super!! Ale fajnie!!   W kupie raźniej     :wink:  

My prawie budujemy na osiedlu "Jelonek"  :wiggle:  

A Wy gdzie się budujecie?? 

Jakie papiury załatwiacie teraz??  Co Wam jeszcze zostało?? Może będę mogła coś podpowiedzieć??

My już prawie mamy wszystkie... czekam tylko na podłączenie kurka do wody i na licznik od enei, jeszcze pewnie z miesiąc...

 :hug: 

ps. o co chodzi z tym Krawczykiem??   :wink:

----------


## blekowca

> My Mierzyn - a mogę spytać u Ciebie jaka okolica...?


W Bezrzeczu się stawiam, rejon ul. Parkowej.

----------


## Kaspio

Witam wszystkich :smile:  

Budowę zaczęliśmy w październiku 2102, mamy gotowe fundamenty, załatwiony kredyt, czekamy tylko na pogodę :smile: 
Nasz dom to M 131 z pracowni Konrada Matuszewskiego. 

http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-2879.htm

----------


## justyska

U nas robota idzie pełną parą  :smile:  Wiosna na Mazowszu. Nie straszne nam przymrozki w niektóre noce  :wink: 
Mamy zrobione ławy fundamentowe, ściany fundamentowe są w trakcie. 
DO tego mamy zaliczkowanego hydraulika na całą instalację wodno-kanalizacyjno-grzewczą.
I tym samym pobieramy drugą transzę kredytu.

----------


## lucjus

Nie jestem ekspertem, ale ktoś z majstrów mi mówił, że zasadniczo jak beton komórkowy to styropian, natomiast ceramikę np. Porotherm ociepla się welną i to drożej wychodzi. Nie wiem, czy to prawda, ale można spr. połączenie beton kom.-wełna.

Podlaskie to blisko lubelskiego jakby co, to my budujemy ok. Zamościa :bye:

----------


## gosiakmala

> Podlaskie to blisko lubelskiego jakby co, to my budujemy ok. Zamościa


hej Ziom  :smile: , no to w sumie my sąsiady  :smile:

----------


## elmagra

> jeszcze czekamy na PnB, ale żona dzwoniła do starostwa i się dowiedziała, że nie mają żadnych uwag do projektu  
> czekamy tylko na decyzję od konserwatora, a ta ma być wg terminu w przyszłym tygodniu 
> 
> jak dobrze pójdzie to do końca marca będziemy mieli prawomocne PnB a działka kupiona w listopadzie, więc jak ktoś chce i się postara to można załatwić sprawę szybko, i to bez znajomości


Można szybko, można, co wcale nie znaczy, że trzeba i inaczej to jest be. My kupiliśmy działkę bodaj 7 sierpnia 2012r a PnB mieliśmy wydane 5 listopada 2012r. czyli około 3 miesiące. Szkoda tylko, że w tają porę roku nie bardzo budowlaną. Nadal nic nie zrobiliśmy poza ogrodzeniem i blaszakiem i zebraniem desek itp...  :smile: 

Wczoraj jak wracałam do domu, to pogoda aż krzyczała, żeby zacząć budować, to sobie wyrzucałam, że my jeszcze nie gotowi do boju, a za to dziś śnieżek mi popadał na szybkę w samochodzie, to aż się odechciewa budowy. W każdym razie będę się trzymać mojej wersji "...nam się nie śpieszy...  :smile: "

----------


## mariontg

Hehe, chyba 90% z garbem będzie jednak, bez kredytu ani rusz!

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Hehe, chyba 90% z garbem będzie jednak, bez kredytu ani rusz!


no to się na starość z tymi garbami w sanatorium spotkamy chyba  :big grin:

----------


## mariontg

hehe, mam nadzieje że nie, że do starości to juz go spłacę myśmy z żonką wzieli na 20 lat ponieważ jak zobaczyliśmy kredyt rozpisany z odsetkami na 30 lat to zwątpiliśmy po prostu, a na 20 lat to jeszcze nie tak źle :wink:   no ale cóz jak juz pisałem bez kredytu nie ma szans na własny domek!

----------


## elmagra

> hehe, mam nadzieje że nie, że do starości to juz go spłacę myśmy z żonką wzieli na 20 lat ponieważ jak zobaczyliśmy kredyt rozpisany z odsetkami na 30 lat to zwątpiliśmy po prostu, a na 20 lat to jeszcze nie tak źle  no ale cóz jak juz pisałem bez kredytu nie ma szans na własny domek!


Ja należę do tego małego grona naiwnych i upartych, którzy wierzą, że jednak BEZ kredytu się da. Obym tylko się nie przeliczyła, ale mogę spać na materacu i jeść na stole zbitym z desek "poszalunkowych". hehehe. Czytam sobie to tu to tam dzienniki samobudowlańców i mam nadzieję, że i nam się uda co nieco przyoszczędzić - mam pracowitego i wprawionego w wykończeniówce męża informatyko-sprzedawcę.  :smile:  Choć oczywiście wiem, że wiele osób bierze kredyt, mam 2 pary znajomych z nowymi domami i kredytami do emerytury. :/

----------


## niuteq

w piatek odebraliśmy PnB wniosek w starostwie złożony 08.02.2013 odebrano 01.03.2013 - narazie wszystko zgodnie z planem. Teraz czekamy na dogodna pogode

----------


## ds88

> Witam i ja budujących w tym roku. My z Rybnika, woj. śląskie. Niby możemy już budować, bo PnB już od jesieni w domciu, ale jakoś tak nie potrafimy się sprężyć... bo w sumie, po co się spieszyć.... Murarz jest, dach wstępnie omówiony i zamówiony, teraz trzeba kupić materiały. Aha, budujemy tzw systemem gospodarczym i bez kredytu. Mój optymistyczny plan zakłada, że 10 rocznicę ślubu spędzamy u siebie, a to jest 24 lipca 2014, ambitnie, co? Hahaha. Wszystko się okaże jak nam pójdzie sprzedaż mieszkania na jesień/zimę i w związku z tym kasa na wykańczanie domku. 
> 
> A za oknem wiosna....


Witaj w jakiej dzielnicy budujesz?  Masz murarza i od dachu kogoś poleconego. My wstepnie mamy od dachu ale nad murarzem sie zastanawiamy.
Plan bardzo ambitny życze powodzenia my do 10 też raczej sie wprowadzimy ale mamy jeszcze 6lat :big grin:

----------


## mariontg

> Ja należę do tego małego grona naiwnych i upartych, którzy wierzą, że jednak BEZ kredytu się da. Obym tylko się nie przeliczyła, ale mogę spać na materacu i jeść na stole zbitym z desek "poszalunkowych". hehehe. Czytam sobie to tu to tam dzienniki samobudowlańców i mam nadzieję, że i nam się uda co nieco przyoszczędzić - mam pracowitego i wprawionego w wykończeniówce męża informatyko-sprzedawcę.  Choć oczywiście wiem, że wiele osób bierze kredyt, mam 2 pary znajomych z nowymi domami i kredytami do emerytury. :/


No wiesz, ale ile lat zamierzasz budować wymarzony domek, jak przeliczyłem możliwości finansowe mimo, że  praktycznie sam chce wybudowac cały domek to faktycznie moge sobie go budowac jakieś 12 lat, ale nie o to chyba chodzi, mam nadzieje, że nic sie nie sypie i zamiast w sanatorium z garbami finansowymi to nie spotkamy sie w pierdlu za nie spłacanie kredytów hehehe, tego bysmy nie chcieli, ale wybudować dom z oszczędności podziwiam, mój znajomy budował dom 10 lat wprowadził się właśnie w tamtym roku spoko dał rade bez kredytu, ale ja jestem jednak w gorącej wodzie kąpany, trzeba zrobić od razu i sie wprowadzić mieszkać i cieszyć sie nie budowaniem ale pięknym ogrodem i własnym domkiem!ogólnie tak czy inaczej wszystkim kredytowiczom jak i oszczędziakom życzę 100% powodzenia i zadowolenia!

----------


## DJMazi

Hey mi wstepnie wycenila firma sso 32tys ssz 46tys material zalatwia szef firmy faktury na mnie po mojej akceptacji ceny jak sam mowi jak cos znajde taniej to sam zamowie.

----------


## DJMazi

Dodam ze budowa w 2014 roku w tym powoli czytam zbieram opinie o materialach itd kredytu bym z checia nie bral ale co zrobic  ::-(:  bez niego to tylko w snach budowa

----------


## asica25

A nam firma wyceniła SSO na 55 tyś w ubiegłym roku (dodam tylko, że dom ma 130 m kw oraz jest całkowicie podpiwniczony z garażem dwustanowiskowym i czterospadowym dachem z 2 lukarnami), materiały sami zamawiamy. Ogólnie za piwnicę  zapłaciliśmy już 15 tyś, zostało jeszcze 40 tyś :sad:  Pocieszam się tym, że inne firmy wołały ok 72 tyś. Wydaję mi się, że każdy z nas będzie miał trochę inne ceny za robociznę, które są zależne od regionu w jakim się mieszka oraz od samego domu, metrażu i innych bajerów.

----------


## tomtom4AD

> Witam wszystkich i my ruszamy z budową tego roku, dom 150m2, 118m2 powierzchni użytkowej, chciałem budować ścianę jednowarstwowa ale w mojej okolicy wykonawcy to jakaś porażka nikt nie umie ale Panie ale po co zrób se pan z Maxa, i tak to wyglądało więc żeby jakos ustrzec się fuszery będziemy robic ściany 2 warstwowe 24 beton komórkowy i izolacja termiczna 18 wełna rocckwoola, czekamy na wiosnę żeby ruszyć ale śniegu u nas jeszcze masa!
> A co do betonu komórkowego to z H+H w naszej okolicy 24 klasa 600 9.70 zł szok normalny jak chcą zdzierać!
> Firma budowlana SSO 35 tysi chciała, znaleźliśmy majstra za 10 tysi tyko będę pomagał ale to i tak lepiej bo przynajmniej będę przy budowie swojego własnego domu!


Zobacz tutaj, maja troche lepsze ceny  :Smile: 
http://www.prefabet.com.pl/cennik.html

----------


## mariontg

> Zobacz tutaj, maja troche lepsze ceny 
> http://www.prefabet.com.pl/cennik.html


Witam, cena lepsza zdecydowanie, ale my mieszkamy i budujemy na południu kraju, a każdy prefabet zależności od regionu ma swoja cenę!Transport z północnej Polski, do nas by nas zrujnował!ale i tak dzięki!

----------


## gosiakmala

nam chłop policzył za sso 33 tys. przy czym dom 250m2 podpiwniczony. Za piwnicę policzył 9 tys.

----------


## mariontg

> nam chłop policzył za sso 33 tys. przy czym dom 250m2 podpiwniczony. Za piwnicę policzył 9 tys.


No to jak na taki duży dom podpiwniczony to fajna cena, a firma ilu osobowa?

----------


## elmagra

> No wiesz, ale ile lat zamierzasz budować wymarzony domek, jak przeliczyłem możliwości finansowe mimo, że  praktycznie sam chce wybudowac cały domek to faktycznie moge sobie go budowac jakieś 12 lat, ale nie o to chyba chodzi, mam nadzieje, że nic sie nie sypie i zamiast w sanatorium z garbami finansowymi to nie spotkamy sie w pierdlu za nie spłacanie kredytów hehehe, tego bysmy nie chcieli, ale wybudować dom z oszczędności podziwiam, mój znajomy budował dom 10 lat wprowadził się właśnie w tamtym roku spoko dał rade bez kredytu, ale ja jestem jednak w gorącej wodzie kąpany, trzeba zrobić od razu i sie wprowadzić mieszkać i cieszyć sie nie budowaniem ale pięknym ogrodem i własnym domkiem!ogólnie tak czy inaczej wszystkim kredytowiczom jak i oszczędziakom życzę 100% powodzenia i zadowolenia!


Zamierzam w przyszłym roku się wprowadzić, a przynajmniej przed końcem wakacji być w stanie przenieść wszystkie nasze graty do domu. Doskonale wiem co masz na myśli mówiąc o budowaniu przez 12 lat. 9 lat temu jak wychodziłam za mąż i zamierzaliśmy z mężem kupić mieszkanie (wtedy to było jeszcze za dość małe pieniądze) to mój tata sugerował kupienie działki (w tej samej cenie pewnie) i budowanie domu. Nie zgodziliśmy się, bo oznaczałoby to dla nas budowanie przez te właśnie 10 lat i mieszkanie z teściową (bo nie chcieliśmy kredytu). Kupiliśmy mieszkanie. Dziś, po 8 latach mamy sporo gotówki utopionej w mieszkaniu, które jest przeznaczone na sprzedaż i wykończenie domu do stanu "da się mieszkać bez wanny z hydromasażem i baterii za 1000zł...", nawet za cenę posiadania tylko wykończonej kuchni i jednej łazienki i podłóg w pozostałej części domu. Meble, z których korzystamy dziś spełnią swoje zadanie nawet w nowym domu - nie uważam, że nowy dom to nowe meble za milijony... SSZ mamy zamiar postawić za tzw "oszczędności" z tych prawie 9 lat małżeństwa i na bieżąco odkładanych pieniążków.  :smile:  Marzę o tym, żeby się udało  :smile:  Bo trzeba mieć marzenia.

Aha, my znaleźliśmy murarza za ok 11tys za całość i robociznę dachu za tyle samo.  :smile:

----------


## klos1010

Witam.
Również ja postanowiłem dołączyć do grona Bocianków 2013  :smile: 
Pod koniec marca planujemy rozpocząć budowę.
Ekipa od stanu surowego i ekipa od dachu zarezerwowana w zeszłym roku.
Materiały i ich ceny zaklepane w styczniu 2013r.
Pozostaje nam wytyczenie, wykopanie i jazda do przodu  :smile: 
Życzę wszystkim i sobie powodzenia i w trakcie budowy jak najmniej problemów.

----------


## asica25

No to tylko pozazdrościć takich cen za robociznę. Nasza piwnica jest dość spora bo jest pod częścią mieszkalną i pod garazem 2 -stanowiskowym ma ok.90 m kw, do tego dochodzi jak pisałam dom o pow.130m kw i garaz 40 m kw i się trochę nazbierało razem. Znajomi za podobny dom jak nasz tylko bez piwnicy i o pow.165m kw płacili za sso 65 tyś.

----------


## skrabi

to zalezy od miejsca, ja z wrocka mam też niestety ceny na wyższym poziomie  :sad: 
bardziej w okolicy asica25

----------


## mariontg

> Zamierzam w przyszłym roku się wprowadzić, a przynajmniej przed końcem wakacji być w stanie przenieść wszystkie nasze graty do domu. Doskonale wiem co masz na myśli mówiąc o budowaniu przez 12 lat. 9 lat temu jak wychodziłam za mąż i zamierzaliśmy z mężem kupić mieszkanie (wtedy to było jeszcze za dość małe pieniądze) to mój tata sugerował kupienie działki (w tej samej cenie pewnie) i budowanie domu. Nie zgodziliśmy się, bo oznaczałoby to dla nas budowanie przez te właśnie 10 lat i mieszkanie z teściową (bo nie chcieliśmy kredytu). Kupiliśmy mieszkanie. Dziś, po 8 latach mamy sporo gotówki utopionej w mieszkaniu, które jest przeznaczone na sprzedaż i wykończenie domu do stanu "da się mieszkać bez wanny z hydromasażem i baterii za 1000zł...", nawet za cenę posiadania tylko wykończonej kuchni i jednej łazienki i podłóg w pozostałej części domu. Meble, z których korzystamy dziś spełnią swoje zadanie nawet w nowym domu - nie uważam, że nowy dom to nowe meble za milijony... SSZ mamy zamiar postawić za tzw "oszczędności" z tych prawie 9 lat małżeństwa i na bieżąco odkładanych pieniążków.  Marzę o tym, żeby się udało  Bo trzeba mieć marzenia.
> 
> Aha, my znaleźliśmy murarza za ok 11tys za całość i robociznę dachu za tyle samo.


No jasne że tak się da my tez z mieszkania przeprowadzamy się z meblami i jak nie starczy na wannę z hydromasażem czy jakiś inny zbytek to trudno woleliśmy mniejszy kredyt niż się utopić w odsetkach i kredycie do śmierci!

----------


## gosiakmala

> No to tylko pozazdrościć takich cen za robociznę. Nasza piwnica jest dość spora bo jest pod częścią mieszkalną i pod garazem 2 -stanowiskowym ma ok.90 m kw, do tego dochodzi jak pisałam dom o pow.130m kw i garaz 40 m kw i się trochę nazbierało razem. Znajomi za podobny dom jak nasz tylko bez piwnicy i o pow.165m kw płacili za sso 65 tyś.


65 tys. za sama robocizne?

mariontg firma 3  osobowa.

----------


## skrabi

niestety są duże różnice w cenach w zależności od regionu polski

ty jesteś z białego stoku, a na podlasiu jest duże bezrobocie więc i robocizna tania, a na dolnym śląsku niestety jest inaczej, zwłaszcza sam wrocław i okolice  :sad:

----------


## gosiakmala

skraburski z tego co sie orientuje to okolice warszawy tez tak sie cenią, góra 40 tys. Ale 65 tysi to już coś  :wink: .  Fakt na podlasiu jest zycie nieco tańsze, ale fachowcy to potrafią się cenic.

----------


## mariontg

> 65 tys. za sama robocizne?
> 
> mariontg firma 3  osobowa.


Jak za taką chatę, ekipa 3 osobowa, to poważnie tanio strasznie, a u nas nie dość że drogo to połowa z nich nie bardzo sie orientuje co i jak, jak coś powiedziałem  że wyczytałem w Muratorze to mnie wyśmiali i powiedzieli że jakby oni czytali muratora to by żadnego domu nie postawili że to same bzdury, tak że takich fachowców mamy, ale za stan zero 40 tysi przy prostej prostokątnej bryle i dach dwu spadowym, no śmiech na sali!

----------


## skrabi

mi ekipy podaly robocizne w przedziale 45-55 tysi, raczej oferty byly spojne poza dwiema, ktore wyskoczyly z ceną z kosmosu

oferty z materialem oscylowaly w przedziale 155-165 tysi, ale mialem tez dwie oferty na ponad 190 tysi :/
mam ogolnie prosty dom, ale posadowiony na plycie fundamentowej, wiec to troszeczke podnioslo koszt, powiedzmy o 5-10 tysi

----------


## mariontg

> mi ekipy podaly robocizne w przedziale 45-55 tysi, raczej oferty byly spojne poza dwiema, ktore wyskoczyly z ceną z kosmosu
> 
> oferty z materialem oscylowaly w przedziale 155-165 tysi, ale mialem tez dwie oferty na ponad 190 tysi :/
> mam ogolnie prosty dom, ale posadowiony na plycie fundamentowej, wiec to troszeczke podnioslo koszt, powiedzmy o 5-10 tysi


A ja wogóle mam jakiś przekombinowany dom bo mam i fundamenty 120 cm 30cm szerokości to jescze mam płytę fundamentową 12 cm

----------


## asica25

> 65 tys. za sama robocizne?
> 
> mariontg firma 3  osobowa.


Tak za SSO. A nasza ekipa liczy 6 osób i piwnicę robili bardzo szybko, zobaczymy jak będzie dalej. A ceny w dolnośląskim wysokie może dlatego, że blisko niemieckiej granicy, ha, ha :smile:

----------


## tomtom4AD

> Jak za taką chatę, ekipa 3 osobowa, to poważnie tanio strasznie, a u nas nie dość że drogo to połowa z nich nie bardzo sie orientuje co i jak, jak coś powiedziałem  że wyczytałem w Muratorze to mnie wyśmiali i powiedzieli że jakby oni czytali muratora to by żadnego domu nie postawili że to same bzdury, tak że takich fachowców mamy, ale za stan zero 40 tysi przy prostej prostokątnej bryle i dach dwu spadowym, no śmiech na sali!


Podejrzana sprawa z takimi fachowcami, jesli stosuja "domowe sprawdzone sposoby" na budowanie to ja bym przynajmniej wzial solidnego kierownika ktory bedzie "patrzyl panom" na rece. Powazna inwestycja, powazna kasa i zbyt duze ryzyko w efekcie koncowym. Takie ryzyko moim zdaniem trzeba minimalizowac i brac fachowcow z polecenia, nie zbyt tanich / nie zbyt drogich i na 100% odbyc z szefem brygady dluzsza rozmowe zeby sie zorientowac co / gdzie budowali i jakie maja referencje.

A na solidnym kierowniku budowy nie powinno sie oszczedzac - jak mowie, duze ryzyko trzeba minimalizowac.

----------


## tomtom4AD

Drodzy forumowicze,
szukam na necie wzorow umow na prace budowlane: 
1. dla wykonawcy i 
2. dla kierownika 

Czy ktos moze posiada jakis sprawdzony draft?

----------


## mariontg

> Drodzy forumowicze,
> szukam na necie wzorow umow na prace budowlane: 
> 1. dla wykonawcy i 
> 2. dla kierownika 
> 
> Czy ktos moze posiada jakis sprawdzony draft?


też się podłączam pod umowę dla wykonawcy

----------


## pinacolada88

witajcie, jestem na forum nowa. Planujemy z mężem budowę domu, działkę już mamy. W tym roku chcielibyśmy załatwić wszystkie formalności, pozwolenia itp. oraz zalać fundamenty. Chcemy domek parterowy podobają nam się te dwa projekty:
http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2421,0,0.htm
http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-67635.htm

bardziej podoba nam się domek muratora z dachem wielospadowym, ale obawiamy się, że będzie dużo droższy... a budujemy bez kredytu i zależy nam na jak najmniejszych kosztach... oczywiście jesteśmy zieloni, jeśli chodzi o budowę domu. Czy możecie doradzić nam, podpowiedzieć, który z tych domków jest waszym zdaniem lepszy, ma korzystniejszy rozkład pomieszczeń i czy duża byłaby różnica w ich budowie? interesuje nas dom parterowy, ponieważ mamy niepełnosprawnego synka, i chcemy dostosować go głównie pod niego. Z góry dziękuję za rady i opinie.

----------


## klos1010

U mnie, na Śląsku, przy 195 m2 domu robocizna SSO (komplet ze schodami wew, zew, tarasem, drenażem, odprowadzeniem deszczówki, kominem) bez piwnic za 27 000 zł a całkowitą robociznę 220 m2 dachu za 10 000 zł. Tyle, że ekipa budowlana z polecenia, oddalona ode mnie ok 50 km. Ekipy z polecenia z moich stron to SSO zaczyna się od 40 000 zł... Dlatego warto szukać nie tylko "na własnym podwórku".

----------


## mariontg

> witajcie, jestem na forum nowa. Planujemy z mężem budowę domu, działkę już mamy. W tym roku chcielibyśmy załatwić wszystkie formalności, pozwolenia itp. oraz zalać fundamenty. Chcemy domek parterowy podobają nam się te dwa projekty:
> http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2421,0,0.htm
> http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-67635.htm
> 
> bardziej podoba nam się domek muratora z dachem wielospadowym, ale obawiamy się, że będzie dużo droższy... a budujemy bez kredytu i zależy nam na jak najmniejszych kosztach... oczywiście jesteśmy zieloni, jeśli chodzi o budowę domu. Czy możecie doradzić nam, podpowiedzieć, który z tych domków jest waszym zdaniem lepszy, ma korzystniejszy rozkład pomieszczeń i czy duża byłaby różnica w ich budowie? interesuje nas dom parterowy, ponieważ mamy niepełnosprawnego synka, i chcemy dostosować go głównie pod niego. Z góry dziękuję za rady i opinie.


Witam!, moim skromnym zdaniem o wiele lepszy jest domek o prostej bryle z dachem dwuspadowym, sam taki buduje, tylko my z użytkowym poddaszem, ale taki domek jest tańszy i ogólnie chyba ostatnie trzy numery Ładnego domu  pisali o czymś takim artykuł brzmiał "mały domek na trudne czasy", jak myślicie o czymś tanim bo bez kredytu to może coś takiego
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...jemnej-11.html
Jak chcecie zaooszczędzić to też radze przemyśleć dwie łazienki szczególnie że obie są na tym samym poziomie, a bajdurzenie że łazienka dla gości, no decyzje pozostawiam inwestorom!

----------


## gosiakmala

> Jak za taką chatę, ekipa 3 osobowa, to poważnie tanio strasznie, a u nas nie dość że drogo to połowa z nich nie bardzo sie orientuje co i jak, jak coś powiedziałem  że wyczytałem w Muratorze to mnie wyśmiali i powiedzieli że jakby oni czytali muratora to by żadnego domu nie postawili że to same bzdury, tak że takich fachowców mamy, ale za stan zero 40 tysi przy prostej prostokątnej bryle i dach dwu spadowym, no śmiech na sali!


chłop który będzie na budował, postawił naszym trzem sąsiadom więc my wiemy co buduje i jak. Ledwo udało nam się go namówić bo już zamówienia na ter rok ma. 
Sąsiedzi obok postawili z inną ekipą. Zapłacili 41 tysi. Ja sie ciesze ze tylko 33 tysięcy bo to troszkę nasz znajomy i może inaczej policzył. A co fajne to mieszka na tej samej ulicy co buduje domy, więc nie jest źle  :smile: 

Wysyłałam oferty do firm budujących to jedna z firm  z materiałami naliczyła 380 tysięcy  -  zwariowali troszkę  :wink: , drudzy wyliczyli 150 tysięcy z materiałami, wiec różnice w cenach są ogromne. 

Ja wiem jedno, wiem kto będzie budował i lipy nie powinno być  :smile: 

mariontg fajny domeczek  :smile: , taki funkcjonalny. Ale ja mimo wszystko bym zrobiła piwnicę i poddasze  :smile:

----------


## asica25

Do pinacolada88
Budując domek zwróćcie uwagę przede wszystkim na łazienkę, żeby nie była za mała, abyś miała miejsce się w  niej swobodnie poruszać z synkiem, prysznic najlepiej murowany,  róbcie od razu wszędzie drzwi 100 nie żadne 80 bo wózek lub balkonik może się nie zmieścić (jeśli oczywiście synek korzysta z tego typu sprzętu, bo nie wiem), likwidujcie wszelkie progi, kontakty montujcie w miarę nisko aby synuś mógł swobodnie do nich dostać, jeśli nie porusza się samodzielnie. Zwróćcie uwagę na możliwość montażu podjazdów, poręczy. Najlepiej aby nie było żadnych schodów. Pokój Wasz najlepiej aby był obok pokoju malca. Drugi projekt bodajże promyk jest całkiem ok, pierwszego nie mogłam otworzyć, tylko zastanówcie się nad garażem lub górą bo gdzie bedziecie trzymać rzeczy  typu" kosiarka, rowery, i inne przysłowiowe ,,graty".

----------


## alkasta

No u nas już powoli klaruje się wizja rozpoczęcia prac.Dziś podpisana umowa z wykonawcą 35 tys. za stan SSO domek 105m2  użyt. i garaż wolnostojący  z wiatą. Wnioski kredytowe złożone. A prace planujemy od 16.03 rozpocząć. Teraz dach i do przodu...

----------


## kedlaw0

U  mnie z budową mały klops: umówiony murarz nie będzie mógł postawić mi domu i zostałem na lodzie. Dzwonię wszędzie ale nikt nie ma już wolnych terminów. Nie ma ktoś namiarów na murarzy - powiat Garwolin?

----------


## mariontg

> mariontg fajny domeczek , taki funkcjonalny. Ale ja mimo wszystko bym zrobiła piwnicę i poddasze


hej ale to nie mój domek, polecałem Pinacoladzie88, jak kogos interesuje to za niedługo wypełnie dziennik budowy, mój z poddaszem ale bez piwnicy.

----------


## gosiakmala

pewnie ze chcemy! pokazuj predko swoje gniazdko  :smile:

----------


## Pulse

U mnie ruszylo od soboty, na dzisiaj fundament zaszalowany, dzisiaj przyjda zbrojenia. Kujawsko-pomorskie.

----------


## pinacolada88

> Do pinacolada88
> Budując domek zwróćcie uwagę przede wszystkim na łazienkę, żeby nie była za mała, abyś miała miejsce się w  niej swobodnie poruszać z synkiem, prysznic najlepiej murowany,  róbcie od razu wszędzie drzwi 100 nie żadne 80 bo wózek lub balkonik może się nie zmieścić (jeśli oczywiście synek korzysta z tego typu sprzętu, bo nie wiem), likwidujcie wszelkie progi, kontakty montujcie w miarę nisko aby synuś mógł swobodnie do nich dostać, jeśli nie porusza się samodzielnie. Zwróćcie uwagę na możliwość montażu podjazdów, poręczy. Najlepiej aby nie było żadnych schodów. Pokój Wasz najlepiej aby był obok pokoju malca. Drugi projekt bodajże promyk jest całkiem ok, pierwszego nie mogłam otworzyć, tylko zastanówcie się nad garażem lub górą bo gdzie bedziecie trzymać rzeczy  typu" kosiarka, rowery, i inne przysłowiowe ,,graty".



tak właśnie mamy zamiar robić szersze drzwi, niżej kontakty itp. potrzebujemy dwie łazienki, ponieważ jedną chcemy całkowicie dostosować pod synka, uchwyty itp. schodów nie chcemy więc piwnica i poddasze odpada, myślę, że jakieś drobne rzeczy rzadko potrzebne będziemy trzymać na strychu... na rowery,kosiarki itp, kupimy pewnie garaż blaszany, a kiedyś może dostawimy garaż, z jakimś pomieszczeniem gospodarczym...
coraz bardziej przekonuję się do tego projektu: http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-67635.htm mam nadzieję, że domek nie będzie wyglądał jak stodoła... planujemy zresztą nad wejściem dać daszek, tzw. wykusz? na dwóch kolumnach, co by troszkę ten domek uatrakcyjnić. Co o tym myślicie?
jeszcze raz wrzucam link do projektu nad którym się też nadal zastanawiamy: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2421,0,0.htm

----------


## pinacolada88

> Witam!, moim skromnym zdaniem o wiele lepszy jest domek o prostej bryle z dachem dwuspadowym, sam taki buduje, tylko my z użytkowym poddaszem, ale taki domek jest tańszy i ogólnie chyba ostatnie trzy numery Ładnego domu  pisali o czymś takim artykuł brzmiał "mały domek na trudne czasy", jak myślicie o czymś tanim bo bez kredytu to może coś takiego
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...jemnej-11.html
> Jak chcecie zaooszczędzić to też radze przemyśleć dwie łazienki szczególnie że obie są na tym samym poziomie, a bajdurzenie że łazienka dla gości, no decyzje pozostawiam inwestorom!


ten domek ma tylko dwie sypialnie, my szukamy z trzema, poza tym chcemy też bez garażu, ale dzięki za link :wink: 

czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć, czy dach wielospadowy a dwuspadowy powiedzmy o podobnej powierzchni to faktycznie taka kolosalna różnica w cenie, bo tak słyszałam juz od kilku osób...

----------


## lucjus

do alkasta
Zdaje się, że też budujecie garaż oddzielnie, a jak to w praktyce? Bo nie wiem, czy najpierw garaż , fundamenty pod dom i dopiero mury w górę, czy jednocześnie ciągnąć dwie budowy. Boję się, że to 2 rozwiązanie może nas wykończyc finansowo... A może rozłozyć na raty fundamenty i garaż a w przyszłym roku reszta?
No tak dach dwuspadowy na pewno tańszy, zależy jeszcze czym chcecie kryć.Nasz wielospadowmy(Jonagoldy Archon), dachówka ceramiczna wyszedł ok.60 tys :eek: . Zobaczymy...I tak trzeba będzie kredyt... :wink:

----------


## skrabi

mam dzisiaj info telefoniczne ze starostwa, że w piątek możemy odebrać pozwolenie na budowę  :smile: 
jest super, mamy miesiąc wyprzedzenia  :smile:

----------


## podlasianka77

A my dzisiaj mieliśmy telefon z banku. Decyzja kredytowa pozytywna :smile: .

----------


## skrabi

w jakim banku dają teraz dobre warunki?

----------


## mariontg

Teraz to nie wiem za bardzo, Braliśmy kredyt w listopadzie w tamtym roku RNS, złożyliśmy wnioski w PKO BP(nawet na 35 lat nie mieliśmy zdolności), Pekao SA(w nim mamy kredyt),Bank Pocztowy(nie polecam), Bank Milenium(najgorsze warunki), Bank Kredytowy(najlepsze warunki, ale niestety 2 zł, które się ciągnęło za mną w biku przez 4 miesiące przez WIBOR, który się podniósł, więc moja ocena końcowa w Biku była nie wystarczająca dla Kredytowego). Najlepiej zadzwonić spotkać się z konsultantami i wybrać najlepszy, uważajcie na koszty ukryte(ubezpieczenia od tamtego i owego)

----------


## skrabi

nie jest to mój pierwszy kredyt, więc już wiem na co zwracać uwagę  :smile: 
kilka banków już sprawdziłem, i chyba najlepiej wg mnie wypadł credit agricole, ale muszę jeszcze raz wszystkie obdzwonić bo oferty mogły się w ciągu ostatniego miesiąca pozmieniać

----------


## mariontg

Teraz niski WIBOR więc i warunki, mogą być niezłe!

----------


## asica25

> tak właśnie mamy zamiar robić szersze drzwi, niżej kontakty itp. potrzebujemy dwie łazienki, ponieważ jedną chcemy całkowicie dostosować pod synka, uchwyty itp. schodów nie chcemy więc piwnica i poddasze odpada, myślę, że jakieś drobne rzeczy rzadko potrzebne będziemy trzymać na strychu... na rowery,kosiarki itp, kupimy pewnie garaż blaszany, a kiedyś może dostawimy garaż, z jakimś pomieszczeniem gospodarczym...
> coraz bardziej przekonuję się do tego projektu: http://dom.projektoskop.pl/projekt-67635.htm mam nadzieję, że domek nie będzie wyglądał jak stodoła... planujemy zresztą nad wejściem dać daszek, tzw. wykusz? na dwóch kolumnach, co by troszkę ten domek uatrakcyjnić. Co o tym myślicie?
> jeszcze raz wrzucam link do projektu nad którym się też nadal zastanawiamy: http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...i,2421,0,0.htm


No ten drugi projekt-  dom z duszą też całkiem fajny, ale ja mam słabość do dachów czterospadowych :smile:  Też uważam, że ten domek dwuspadowy znacznie lepiej będzie wygładał z daszkiem nawet bez kolumn.

----------


## gosiakmala

> A my dzisiaj mieliśmy telefon z banku. Decyzja kredytowa pozytywna.


gratulacje!
Z jakiego regionu podlasia pochodzisz?

----------


## alkasta

lucjus

My ciągniemy wszystko razem (garaż z wiatą, dach jednospadowy- nie mogliśmy innego).Wykonawca stanu SSO będzie robił jednocześnie. Chcemy zakończyć budowę ok. października. Oczywiście nie wszystko będzie zrobione, tylko tyle ile potrzeba do wprowadzenia .Dach robimy z dachówki betonowej Braas (Romańska lub Celtycka) i wychodzi nam ok. 25 tys. netto bez więźby tylko dom.

skraburski

Złożyliśmy do trzech banków  wnioski- Pekao BP, ING,Nordea. Nas interesowała wcześniejsza spłata bez większych opłat z tego tytułu i mało dodatkowych ubezpieczeń obowiązkowych

----------


## skrabi

> Teraz niski WIBOR więc i warunki, mogą być niezłe!


no wlasnie nie do konca :/ niski wibor to banki marze mogą podniesc :/

----------


## lucjus

My czekamy na PnB, jeszcze pewnie tydzień-dwa.

 A co można już robić bez pozwolenia? Ogrodzić i przesunąc skrzynkę z prądem?

----------


## podlasianka77

> gratulacje!
> Z jakiego regionu podlasia pochodzisz?


Niektórzy mówią, że to już Mazowsze,ale dla mnie Podlasie. Okolice Sokołowa Podlaskiego. My składaliśmy wniosek w PKO BP. W BZ WBK i ING mieliśmy za małą zdolność.

----------


## Adam Kocaj

ja polecam obecnie  ofertę Banku  Mbanku można negocjować prowizję i oprocentowanie .

----------


## podlasianka77

Z mBankiem to ja nie chcę mieć nic wspólnego. Takich zdzierców i oszustów nie widziałam.

----------


## mariontg

No z mBankiem jest trochę wałek niby tanio, a jednak drogo hehehe

----------


## lucjus

A jak u Was ceny? Zamówilismy drewno jodłowe na więżbę dachową do garażu(nie mam przed sobą projektu, to nie pamiętam dokładnie), ok.3500, i 3500 robocizna.

----------


## R4di

> Teraz niski WIBOR więc i warunki, mogą być niezłe!


A co ma piernik do wiatraka?
Wibor to zmienna na którą ty i bank nie macie wplywu! dziś jest najniższy w historii co zrobisz jak za 3 lata podskoczy o 1%? to m/w 60zł  większa rata za każde pożyczone 100tys
Co trzeba sprawdzać:
- marża
- ubezpieczenie
- dodatki ( podwyższony % za niski wkład i brak wpisu do KW)
Przed umówieniem się z doradcą zadzwoń na infolinię i zapytaj o warunki ( mają nagrywane rozmowy i nie mogą kłamać) - nie twierdzę że doradcy w bankach kłamią ale miałem już (nie)przyjemność kłócić się o ubezpieczenie które w placówce było obowiązkowe a na infolinii już nie....

----------


## tomekwa

> ( mają nagrywane rozmowy i nie mogą kłamać)


ups...
Ale mogą nie powiedzieć całej prawdy, przemilczeć, nie dopowiedzieć...

----------


## niuteq

> lucjus
> Dach robimy z dachówki betonowej Braas (Romańska lub Celtycka) i wychodzi nam ok. 25 tys. netto bez więźby tylko dom.


Witam
My też wybraliśmy ten tym dachówki, mam pytanko w jakiej hurtowni planujecie zakup dachówki i jaka jest cena?

----------


## R4di

> ups...
> Ale mogą nie powiedzieć całej prawdy, przemilczeć, nie dopowiedzieć...


prawda. tyle że nie mają w tym żadnego interesu. Infolinia nie jest rozliczana od sprzedaży. A doradca w oddziale tak. sprzeda kredyt bez ubezpiecznie dostanie x pkt premii i z...bę od szefa, a z ubezpieczeniem xx pkt premii. Można też w drugą stronę. Po spotkaniu z doradcą zadzwonić na infolinię i zapytać czy obowiązkowe składniki  są naprawdę obowiązkowe. Zadając konkretne pytania dostaniesz konkretne odpowiedzi bez przemilczeń.

----------


## elmagra

Witam, kto z was już rozpoczął budowanie w tym roku? Aż się sobie dziwię, ale mimo, że wszsytko gotowe od listopada (dokumenty) to jakoś ciężko się zabrać i zrobić wycieczkę do starostwa, żeby zgłosić rozpoczęcie robót. Ciągle coś - jak nie praca, to dzieci, jak nie dzieci to pogoda dołująca. Ale sobie obiecuję, że najpóźniej w poniedziałek to zgłoszę, to będziemy mieć tydzień na umówienie koparki i geodety. 
A powiedzcie, ilość bloczków fundamentowych liczyliście sami, czy w hurtowniach kazaliście policzyć? Tak samo  z betonem na ławy - to się liczy samemu czy zleca betoniarniom? A co jeśli mi przywiozą za mało/za dużo? Czy za nadwyżkę też muszę płacić?

----------


## elmagra

A, to może przy okazji się ujawnię - budujemy dom wg projektu Chaber z pracowni MTM Styl z niewielkimi przeróbkami wewnątrz (+okna) oraz wydłużeniem domu o 80cm od strony garażu. http://www.domywstylu.pl/projekt-domu-chaber.php#rzuty

----------


## norek28

> Witam, kto z was już rozpoczął budowanie w tym roku? Aż się sobie dziwię, ale mimo, że wszsytko gotowe od listopada (dokumenty) to jakoś ciężko się zabrać i zrobić wycieczkę do starostwa, żeby zgłosić rozpoczęcie robót. Ciągle coś - jak nie praca, to dzieci, jak nie dzieci to pogoda dołująca. Ale sobie obiecuję, że najpóźniej w poniedziałek to zgłoszę, to będziemy mieć tydzień na umówienie koparki i geodety. 
> A powiedzcie, ilość bloczków fundamentowych liczyliście sami, czy w hurtowniach kazaliście policzyć? Tak samo  z betonem na ławy - to się liczy samemu czy zleca betoniarniom? A co jeśli mi przywiozą za mało/za dużo? Czy za nadwyżkę też muszę płacić?


Bloczki sam sobie liczę. Pytam jedynie jakie wymiary bloczków mają na hurtowni. Zrobiłem sobie w exelu arkusz. Właśnie siedzę i przeliczam jeszcze raz i rozsyłam zapytanie po hurtowniach. A jeśli chodzi o beton to też sam sobie wyliczam. Trzeba wiedzieć tylko jakie wymiary mają ławy i nic trudnego. U nas w regionie za nadwyżkę niestety trzeba płacić, ale zawsze można sobie przygotować wylewkę pod schody.

----------


## elmagra

> Bloczki sam sobie liczę. Pytam jedynie jakie wymiary bloczków mają na hurtowni. Zrobiłem sobie w exelu arkusz. Właśnie siedzę i przeliczam jeszcze raz i rozsyłam zapytanie po hurtowniach. A jeśli chodzi o beton to też sam sobie wyliczam. Trzeba wiedzieć tylko jakie wymiary mają ławy i nic trudnego. U nas w regionie za nadwyżkę niestety trzeba płacić, ale zawsze można sobie przygotować wylewkę pod schody.


A czy to liczenie to masz jakiś patent? Bo ja normalnie tak łopatologicznie, podzieliłam fundament na pojedyncze ściany, policzyłam długość i wysokość i z tego liczę ile ma wejść bloczków. Np dwie hurtownie przysłały mi obliczenia a w nich ok 400szt bloczków różnicy. (?) A ile warstw bloczków planujesz dać? Nam archi/kierbud kazała dać ok. 60cm wysokość, to by mi wyszło np 5 warstw bloczków 12cm a może lepiej 5x 14cm?, wtedy wyjdzie 70cm.... Sama nie wiem...

----------


## norek28

> A czy to liczenie to masz jakiś patent? Bo ja normalnie tak łopatologicznie, podzieliłam fundament na pojedyncze ściany, policzyłam długość i wysokość i z tego liczę ile ma wejść bloczków. Np dwie hurtownie przysłały mi obliczenia a w nich ok 400szt bloczków różnicy. (?) A ile warstw bloczków planujesz dać? Nam archi/kierbud kazała dać ok. 60cm wysokość, to by mi wyszło np 5 warstw bloczków 12cm a może lepiej 5x 14cm?, wtedy wyjdzie 70cm.... Sama nie wiem...


Żadnego patentu. Podobnie jak Ty, "rozebrałem" fundament na części składowe (czyt. ściany) przeliczyłem ile bloczków potrzebuję na jedną warstwę w każdej ścianie, następnie podzieliłem wysokość ścian przez wysokość bloczka i wyszła mi ilość warstw. Później ilość warstw * ilość bloczków na długości i mam ilość bloczków potrzebnych na ścianę. Ja mam piwnicę więc mi wychodzi duuuuużo bloczków, ale coś za coś.
Hurtownie oferują różne wymiary bloczków więc może różnica wynika z tego?

----------


## justyska

> Teraz to nie wiem za bardzo, Braliśmy kredyt w listopadzie w tamtym roku RNS, złożyliśmy wnioski w PKO BP(nawet na 35 lat nie mieliśmy zdolności), Pekao SA(w nim mamy kredyt ...


My też wzięliśmy w Pekao S.A. Póki co jest bez zastrzeżeń, warunki też były dla nas najkorzystniejsze.

----------


## alkasta

> Witam
> My też wybraliśmy ten tym dachówki, mam pytanko w jakiej hurtowni planujecie zakup dachówki i jaka jest cena?


My bierzemy z firmy TOP Dach , ale to jest w mazowieckim.Cena za sztukę podstawowej dachówki to było 1,86(pozostałych elementów jest dość sporo- dach mamy dokładnie 204 m2). Teraz od 01.03 Braas podwyższył ceny (oferta już nieważna) i czekamy co powiedzą o dodatkowych promocjach wtedy załatwiamy dach.

----------


## balu3939

Dziś pierwsze pracę na naszej działeczce więc z całą odpowiedzialnością witam towarzyszy i wkraczam w progi Bocianków 2013. Szkoda tylko, że nie znalazłem nigdzie w sieci kompanów budujących ten sam domek (  http://archetyp.pl/projekt_driada_3/ )ale mam nadzieję, że jak zapoczątkuję to może ktoś się znajdzie. Pozdrawiam Wszystkich  :bye:

----------


## kajwroclaw

A u nas ławy wylane, rozszalowane i zasypane piaskiem, w ostatniej chwili przed zapowiadanym tygodniowym załamaniem pogody. Widziałem wracając z pracy, że budowy dopiero ruszają i współczuje tym, co wczoraj humus wioskę obok ściągali - zaleje deszcz, zasypie śnieg, ziemia się uplastyczni i będzie dupa. Znajomy zaczął 3 tygodnie temu po czym spadł taki śnieg, że musiał grunt wymieniać bo się zrobił niestabilny (miał tylko zdjęty humus)- tak mu przynajmniej kierownik kazał zrobić. Jak to powiadają - w marcu jak w garncu  :smile:  

Do przygotowujących umowy z wykonawcami - zapiszcie sobie KONIECZNIE w umowie, że jak ekipa nie zrobi poprawek zgłoszonych przez kierownika budowy a zawołają kierownika na odbiór prac mówiąc, że wszystko gotowe i poprawki naniesione, to oni płacą za wizytę kierbuda. To moje pierwsze spostrzeżenie po rozpoczęciu budowy, nie mam tego zapisu w umowie a by się przydał. Przyjechał kierbud odebrać zbrojenie i miał małe zastrzeżenia i kazał poprawiać, na drugi dzień poprawili i zgłosili kierbudowi, że może przyjechać odebrać poprawki - przyjechał a poprawki nie wszystkie zrobione i się wkurzył, że mu tyłek zawracają. Ja też wkurzony, bo wizyta kierbuda 200 zł. Wziąłem urlop i stałem nad ekipą jak kat nad grzeszną duszą aż nie poprawili wszystkiego. Na szczęście kierownikowi wystarczyło moje zapewnienie, że wszystko poprawili i nie przyjeżdżał po raz trzeci bo bym na jednym zbrojeniu 6 stów poleciał.

----------


## mariontg

No cóż, niestety niekiedy trzeba stać nad kimś żeby było ok., też sobie dzisiaj postałem, pierwsze prace na działce poczynione zrobiony odwiert studni głębinowej jutro przyłącze tymczasowe, podobno wody mam multum odwiert zakończony na 30 m na 24 była już woda, ale że dają gwarancje na wodę, to  pogłębili mi wykop do tych trzydziestu żeby było cacy  :smile:

----------


## ceel

> A czy to liczenie to masz jakiś patent? Bo ja normalnie tak łopatologicznie, podzieliłam fundament na pojedyncze ściany, policzyłam długość i wysokość i z tego liczę ile ma wejść bloczków. Np dwie hurtownie przysłały mi obliczenia a w nich ok 400szt bloczków różnicy. (?) A ile warstw bloczków planujesz dać? Nam archi/kierbud kazała dać ok. 60cm wysokość, to by mi wyszło np 5 warstw bloczków 12cm a może lepiej 5x 14cm?, wtedy wyjdzie 70cm.... Sama nie wiem...


nie zapomnij o zaprawie miedzy każdą warstwą ok2cm ! poza tym warto by najpierw ustalić poziom "0" z geodetami i wtedy się zastanawiać nad wysokością scianki fundamentowej

----------


## norek28

Chcielibyśmy z żoną przesunąć o 50 cm ścianę nośną na parterze, aby powiększyć kuchnię kosztem salonu i teraz pytanie czy wystarczy aby pozwolił na to kierbud czy trzeba robić zmiany w projekcie. Może ktoś z Was przerabiał ten problem. Nie mamy jeszcze wylanych ław i dlatego zdecydowaliśmy się na taki krok.

----------


## justyska

> Chcielibyśmy z żoną przesunąć o 50 cm ścianę nośną na parterze, aby powiększyć kuchnię kosztem salonu i teraz pytanie czy wystarczy aby pozwolił na to kierbud czy trzeba robić zmiany w projekcie. Może ktoś z Was przerabiał ten problem. Nie mamy jeszcze wylanych ław i dlatego zdecydowaliśmy się na taki krok.


W trakcie budowy można robić tzw. "nieistotne zmiany" względem projektu budowlanego. Po budowie kierownik nanosi je na plan jako właśnie nieistotne. Musielibyście poszukać, czy przesuwanie ścianek działowych należy do takiego wykazu zmian. My w trakcie budowy zmieniamy otwory okienne- zmniejszamy co niektóre i nie ma z tym problemu. Ale zupełnie nie orientuję się, jak jest ze ściankami działowymi.

----------


## blekowca

Ale norek pisze o przesunięciu ściany *nośnej*. Stawiam że jednak jest to zmiana istotna i musi ją przeliczyć konstruktor. Sam wpis kierbuda nie starczy.

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Ale norek pisze o przesunięciu ściany *nośnej*. Stawiam że jednak jest to zmiana istotna i musi ją przeliczyć konstruktor. Sam wpis kierbuda nie starczy.


Najlepiej byłoby skontaktować się z architektem. jeden telefon i po sprawie  :smile: 
Ja np. byłem przekonany, że sobie na etapie budowy jeden malutki balkonik "dołożę", ot, jeden wpis Kierbuda i załatwione. A okazało się, że balkony wliczane są do kubatury i trzeba zmieniać PnB   :sad:

----------


## justyska

O to mój błąd, przyznaję się  :smile:  Art 36a Ustawy Prawo budowlane nawiązuje do tego tematu:
"Nieistotne odstąpienie od zatwierdzonego projektu budowlanego lub innych warunków pozwolenia na budowę nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o 
zmianie pozwolenia na budowę i jest dopuszczalne, O ILE NIE DOTYCZY: 
1) zakresu objętego projektem zagospodarowania działki lub terenu, 
2) charakterystycznych parametrów obiektu budowlanego: kubatury, powierzchni zabudowy, wysokości, długości, szerokości i liczby kondygnacji, 
... (uchylone)
5) zapewnienia warunków niezbędnych do korzystania z tego obiektu przez osoby niepełnosprawne, 
6) zamierzonego sposobu użytkowania obiektu budowlanego lub jego części, 
7) ustaleń miejscowego planu zagospodarowania przestrzennego lub decyzji o warunkach zabudowy i zagospodarowania terenu oraz nie wymaga uzyskania opinii, uzgodnień, pozwoleń i innych dokumentów, wymaganych przepisami szczególnymi. 
6. Projektant dokonuje kwalifikacji zamierzonego odstąpienia oraz jest obowiązany zamieścić w projekcie budowlanym odpowiednie informacje (rysunek i opis) dotyczące odstąpienia, o którym mowa w ust. 5."

Popieram Aksami, że najlepiej radzić się architekta  :smile:

----------


## lukasz69karolina

meldujemy się i my  :smile: 
dzisiaj geodeci przyjechali i kołków nawbijali  :smile: 
szkoda, że pogoda klops  :sad:  no nic... poczekamy jeszcze kilka dni na wiosnę  :smile:

----------


## gosiakmala

> No cóż, niestety niekiedy trzeba stać nad kimś żeby było ok., też sobie dzisiaj postałem, pierwsze prace na działce poczynione zrobiony odwiert studni głębinowej jutro przyłącze tymczasowe, podobno wody mam multum odwiert zakończony na 30 m na 24 była już woda, ale że dają gwarancje na wodę, to  pogłębili mi wykop do tych trzydziestu żeby było cacy


zgłaszaliscie w urzedzie wywiert studni? jaki koszt poniesliscie?

----------


## mariontg

> zgłaszaliscie w urzedzie wywiert studni? jaki koszt poniesliscie?


Zgłoszenie musi być, bo sąsiadom wszystko w oczach stoi i może znaleźć się jakiś dobrodziej, który to doniesie, że sobie studnie wywierciliście, dzisiaj zrobili przyłącze wody, a koszt odwiert 30m – 250 zł od metra, przyłącze tymczasowe z pompą polską, ale daje rade 2600zł, na grandfosa już nam nie starczyło, przed nami w sumie jeszcze budowa całego domu. Jutro jak tylko nie będzie padać robimy ogrodzenie, na ogrodzenie również potrzebne zgłoszenie! Wszystkie zgłoszenia przyjmuje Starostwo, są z nimi problemy, no ale cóż trzeba walczyć o swoje!

----------


## mariontg

A co do studni, fajna rzecz przy budowie nie trzeba latać za jakąś beczką, czy dziadować od sąsiadów, przy budowie prawie się wyczyści złoże, a jak już się będzie mieszkać, powinna lecieć czysta woda!

----------


## mariontg

> Najlepiej byłoby skontaktować się z architektem. jeden telefon i po sprawie 
> Ja np. byłem przekonany, że sobie na etapie budowy jeden malutki balkonik "dołożę", ot, jeden wpis Kierbuda i załatwione. A okazało się, że balkony wliczane są do kubatury i trzeba zmieniać PnB


Poważnie, jak to? Wydaje mi się że chyba nie, tzn. że balkony wlicza się w powierzchnie całkowitą budynku? Z balkonem może być problem jedynie dla tego bo ingerujecie w cały wygląd fasady budynku, trzeba zmienić okno albo nawet dołożyć balkonowe, a to wymaga już zmiany projektu, więc tym samym poprawka pozwolenia!

----------


## lk79

Witam wszystkich

Jeżeli wszystko się uda to na jesień również startuję.
Zapewne jak większość zasypię pytaniami  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
lk79

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Poważnie, jak to? Wydaje mi się że chyba nie, tzn. że balkony wlicza się w powierzchnie całkowitą budynku? Z balkonem może być problem jedynie dla tego bo ingerujecie w cały wygląd fasady budynku, trzeba zmienić okno albo nawet dołożyć balkonowe, a to wymaga już zmiany projektu, więc tym samym poprawka pozwolenia!


Balkonu nie wlicza się do powierzchni, tylko kubatury budynku - tak poinformował mnie architekt. A wiadomo zmiana kubatury to już zmiana istotna i żeby ją wprowadzić trzeba zmieniać PnB. Mnie również się wydawało że sobie to załatwię z Kierbudem. Dlatego lepiej wszelkie zmiany konsultować w kilku źródłach.

----------


## skrabi

no i mamy PnB  :smile:  czekaliśmy miesiąc i jeden dzień, jeszcze musimy dostać pozwolenie na budowę wjazdu na działkę, ale w urzędzie powiedzieli, że prawdopodobnie wydadzą w przyszłym tygodniu

----------


## lustrzana

Dzień dobry :smile: 
U nas w ręku prawomocne PnB i umowa z kierbudem :smile: .
Wycena się tworzy i kosztorysy i w czwartek zamierzam Notusowi zawieźć dokumenty do banków.
Nadal zastanawimy się nad technologią szkieletową, powinno być ok 15% taniej, a czas nas goni, no i swojej pracy raczej niewiele moglibyśmy włożyć.
Czy ktoś z naszych bocianków buduje szkielet?
A swoją drogą rozpiętość cen jest niezła, teraz zamierzamy skonkretyzować zakres prac i jeszcze raz poprosić wybranych trzech o wycenę.
Na razie raczej pewny jest gont bitumiczny od góry :wink: 
Tak czy owak najpierw finansowanie.

----------


## ewo

Zaczynamy tez my. Projekt kwarc z garażem. Wszystkie pozwolenia mamy, kierbud też jest. Wyznaczony budynek na działce i czekamy na ustabilizowanie sie pogody żeby zacząć kopac fundamenty  :big lol:

----------


## kurczak81

Witamy i dołączamy się budujących w tym roku. U nas miało być wytyczenie budynku, ale pogoda nie dopisała.

----------


## podlasianka77

U nas miało być kopanie studni,ale znowu zaspy śniegu.

----------


## kajwroclaw

u mnie robota pełną parą  :smile:

----------


## mariontg

> u mnie robota pełną parą


Super, gratulacje u nas jeszcze trochę czasu minie aż dojdziemy do tego etapu, ale musi mi trochę przesknąć działka jeszcze mokro i grząsko, ale jedziemy z innymi robotami tak,że tez nie próżnuje!

----------


## mariontg

> U nas miało być kopanie studni,ale znowu zaspy śniegu.


Jaką studnie macie zamiar kopać?

----------


## tomdts

Na placu wbiłem i zamocowałem ławy drutowe i skończyło się budowanie, prawdopodobnie od 18 marca będzie sucho i rozsądnie z temperaturom…

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## tomdts

Studnie wierconą to cały rok można praktycznie bez względu na temperaturę i śnieg .

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## podlasianka77

> Jaką studnie macie zamiar kopać?


Głębinową.

----------


## mariontg

> Głębinową.


Jak tam u Was ceny, gdzie budowa i wiercenie?

----------


## mariontg

> Studnie wierconą to cały rok można praktycznie bez względu na temperaturę i śnieg .
> 
> Pozdrawiam Tomasz



Na jakiej głębokości była u Was woda ? ile dowierciliście zapasu?

----------


## mnocon

witam wszystkich
my tez chcemy w tym roku rozpoczac budowe, mialbyc sapporo 2 ale niestety warunki zabudowy nas ograniczyly o 1,5 m  :sad: 
tak wiec robimy indywiduwalny ale na bazie sapporo 2 bo bardzo nam sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## Karolina&Maniek

I my dołączymy do grona Bocianki2013  :smile: 
Jesteśmy na etapie porządkowania działki, zdejmowanie humusu jak tylko zima odpuści (a mamy nadzieje  że  będzie to niedługo) wołamy geodetę i ruszamy pełną parą  :smile:  

Nasz projekt:
http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...aznej-6.html?L

----------


## podlasianka77

> Jak tam u Was ceny, gdzie budowa i wiercenie?


Mamy ekipę poleconą z Siedlec. Kopiemy 30 km od Siedlec na wschód. Cenowo do 30 m - 100 zł, powyżej 30 - 80 zł + pompa. Ekipa wiem, że jeździ po całej Polsce.

----------


## mariontg

> Mamy ekipę poleconą z Siedlec. Kopiemy 30 km od Siedlec na wschód. Cenowo do 30 m - 100 zł, powyżej 30 - 80 zł + pompa. Ekipa wiem, że jeździ po całej Polsce.



Poważnie, u Was tak tanio wiercą szok, u nas na południu to stawki od 220 zł-450 zł za m i to za sam odwiert, a nie jeszcze z pompą, przecież sama pompa to koszt 1000-3000zł więc nie wiem jak im się to opłaca?!Chyba, że pompa i montaż to plus dodatkowy koszt, a ja źle zrozumiałem!

----------


## podlasianka77

> Poważnie, u Was tak tanio wiercą szok, u nas na południu to stawki od 220 zł-450 zł za m i to za sam odwiert, a nie jeszcze z pompą, przecież sama pompa to koszt 1000-3000zł więc nie wiem jak im się to opłaca?!Chyba, że pompa i montaż to plus dodatkowy koszt, a ja źle zrozumiałem!


Pompa, owszem dodatkowy koszt - 700 zł, ale robocizna wliczona.

----------


## mariontg

> Pompa, owszem dodatkowy koszt - 700 zł, ale robocizna wliczona.


Poważnie super tanio, nic tylko się cieszyć i robić z przyjemnością!

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> Pompa, owszem dodatkowy koszt - 700 zł, ale robocizna wliczona.


jeśli mogłabyś to prześlij mi namiary na tę ekipę na priva

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> u mnie robota pełną parą


gratulację takiego stanu, pamiętam ten moment u siebie i wiem jakie to ekscytujące widzieć zarys domku już na ziemi a nie jak dotąd tylko na papierze :smile:  życzę powodzenia w dalszych pracach

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> I my dołączymy do grona Bocianki2013 
> Jesteśmy na etapie porządkowania działki, zdejmowanie humusu jak tylko zima odpuści (a mamy nadzieje  że  będzie to niedługo) wołamy geodetę i ruszamy pełną parą  
> 
> Nasz projekt:
> http://www.galeriadomow.pl/projekty-...aznej-6.html?L


witamy :welcome:  
na początku również mieliśmy budować dom przy przyjaznej tylko nie 6 a 8, ale w końcu stanęło na indywidualnym projekcie głównie z tego względu, że chcieliśmy w łazience miec okno, a w tym projekcie niestety nie ma jak go zrobić :sad:

----------


## Ladybird76

Witam

8 Marca wkroczyła ekipa na moją działkę  - Wymarzony Dzień Kobiet   :smile:  
Pogoda nie za bardzo sprzyjała i nie chce sprzyjać ale mam jednak nadzieję, że budowa będzie szła w miarę normalnie bo mam dość nerwów po załatwianiu papierów na PnB!

----------


## BeataRoman

Witam wszystkich

Męczy mnie taka rzecz i mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie

Zaczynamy z mężem budowę lada dzień ( jak pogoda się poprawi ) mamy załatwione formalności ekipę itd.  ale w ostatnim momencie doszliśmy do wniosku że chcielibyśmy zmienić wykusz w domu ( kształt oraz wysunąć go na 90 cm oraz dołożyć nad niego " tak jakby grzybek " z dachówki )
W projekcie jest wykusz  w kształcie prostokąta wysuniętego 40 cm a my chcemy w kształcie trapeza wysuniętego na 90 cm .
Nurtuję nas teraz taka rzecz , kierownik budowy powiedział że zrobi taką zmiane w dzienniku budowy , ale czy my nie musimy tego w jakiś sposób zgłosić do starostwa tam gdzie pozwolenia na budowe ???  Kierownik nic nam nie wspomniał , ale wolimy się upewnić , i jeśli trzeba zgłosić to musimy czekać na nowe pozwolenie na budowę a potem znowu na uprawomocnienie .


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ladybird76

Dopytajcie raz jeszcze kierbuda... Pewne zmiany są dopuszczalne i nie wymagają zmiany pozwolenia na budowę a jedynie wpis w dziennik budowy!

Nie boicie się, że jeśli to będzie wymagało faktycznie zmiany i czasu na wydanie nowego - poprawionego PnB to ekipie może się to nie spodobać i "ucieknie " Wam?

----------


## aLilith

> ale w ostatnim momencie doszliśmy do wniosku że chcielibyśmy zmienić wykusz w domu ( kształt oraz wysunąć go na 90 cm oraz dołożyć nad niego " tak jakby grzybek " z dachówki )
> W projekcie jest wykusz  w kształcie prostokąta wysuniętego 40 cm a my chcemy w kształcie trapeza wysuniętego na 90 cm .
> Nurtuję nas teraz taka rzecz , kierownik budowy powiedział że zrobi taką zmiane w dzienniku budowy , ale czy my nie musimy tego w jakiś sposób zgłosić do starostwa tam gdzie pozwolenia na budowe ???  Kierownik nic nam nie wspomniał , ale wolimy się upewnić , i jeśli trzeba zgłosić to musimy czekać na nowe pozwolenie na budowę a potem znowu na uprawomocnienie .


Zapytajcie lepiej w starostwie, u mnie wyszło nieoczekiwane powiększenie drzwi wejściowych i pozwolono wpisem w dzienniku budowy, ale to Polska przecież to może będziecie musieli uzgadniać dokumenty na nowo ... bo wam się metraż zwiększy :wink: 

U nas na działce nadal zima, ale panowie elektrycy zdążyli w przebłyskach wiosny postawić słup więc jest duże prawdopodobieństwo, ze budować będziemy już ze swoim prądem :wiggle:

----------


## przemo19811

Witam ja też zamierzam w tym roku ruszyć z budową , najprawdopodobniej w czerwcu. Projekt już jest Dom w żurawkach z pracowni Archon a papierkowe sprawy w toku. Ekipa budowlana tez już załatwiona.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Męczy mnie taka rzecz i mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie
> 
> Zaczynamy z mężem budowę lada dzień ( jak pogoda się poprawi ) mamy załatwione formalności ekipę itd.  ale w ostatnim momencie doszliśmy do wniosku że chcielibyśmy zmienić wykusz w domu ( kształt oraz wysunąć go na 90 cm oraz dołożyć nad niego " tak jakby grzybek " z dachówki )
> W projekcie jest wykusz  w kształcie prostokąta wysuniętego 40 cm a my chcemy w kształcie trapeza wysuniętego na 90 cm .
> Nurtuję nas teraz taka rzecz , kierownik budowy powiedział że zrobi taką zmiane w dzienniku budowy , ale czy my nie musimy tego w jakiś sposób zgłosić do starostwa tam gdzie pozwolenia na budowe ???  Kierownik nic nam nie wspomniał , ale wolimy się upewnić , i jeśli trzeba zgłosić to musimy czekać na nowe pozwolenie na budowę a potem znowu na uprawomocnienie .
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Jeżeli ta zmiana spowoduje zmianę powierzchni/kubatury budynku to raczej jest zmianą istotną a zatem wymagającą zmiany PnB  :sad:  Oczywiście najlepiej i najszybciej byłoby po prostu zdzwonić do architekta, który wykonywał (albo adaptował) projekt.

----------


## Gosc321_1

U mnie dzisiaj Tauron robi przyłącz  :smile:  Przyłącz kablem ziemnym długość ok. 70m (chłopaki zapewniają że przekopią w jeden dzień). To będzie mój pierwszy wydatek, którego efekty będą widoczne na działce. UFF jak się cieszę  :smile:

----------


## paliszcz

:smile:

----------


## BeataRoman

Dziękuje za odpowiedzi w  mojej sprawie.
Kierownik budowy mówi że zaliczy to w zmiany nie istotne - mam nadzieje że będzie wszystko grało. ( chociaż jeszcze nie daje mi to spokoju ) 

Pogoda beznadziejna u nas zaspy - mam nadzieje, pewnie jak każdy tutaj, że pogoda się poprawi i będzie ciepło

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Dziękuje za odpowiedzi w  mojej sprawie.
> Kierownik budowy mówi że zaliczy to w zmiany nie istotne - mam nadzieje że będzie wszystko grało. ( chociaż jeszcze nie daje mi to spokoju ) 
> 
> Pogoda beznadziejna u nas zaspy - mam nadzieje, pewnie jak każdy tutaj, że pogoda się poprawi i będzie ciepło


Ja jednak w dalszym ciągu doradzałbym konsultację z architektem. Ja np. planowałem dodanie balkonu i okazało się, że nie jest to możliwe bez zmiany PnB gdyż balkony wliczane są do kubatury budynku. A  zmiana kubatury wymaga zmiany PnB. Jeżeli planowana przez Was zmiana zmienia parametry budynku (powierzchnia kubatura) to na 100% jest to zmiana istotna i żaden wpis Kierbuda nie pomoże

----------


## BeataRoman

kierownik budowy i architekt który robił adaptację podpiszą się pod tym i zaliczą w zmianę nieistotną .
sama już nie wiem, może by było lepiej pozostawić tak jak jest w projekcie ( glen III g2 ) chociaż z drugiej strony " fajny by był ten wykurz na który chcemy zmienić w kształcie trapeza . Sam nie wiem chyba jutro udam się do starostwa i zapytam sama .....

----------


## Gosc321_1

> kierownik budowy i architekt który robił adaptację podpiszą się pod tym i zaliczą w zmianę nieistotną .
> sama już nie wiem, może by było lepiej pozostawić tak jak jest w projekcie ( glen III g2 ) chociaż z drugiej strony " fajny by był ten wykurz na który chcemy zmienić w kształcie trapeza . Sam nie wiem chyba jutro udam się do starostwa i zapytam sama .....


Tak będzie najpewniej i najbezpieczniej  :smile:  Oczywiście czekamy na info

----------


## kajwroclaw

No i do nas mrozy dotarły. Na szczęście fundament już wymurowany i czekamy na pogodę żeby ciapać izobudem. Co do wykusza - interpretacja przepisów przez urzędników jest tak różna, że nic mnie już nie zdziwi, może być zarówno zmiana istotna jak i nieistotna, nie zdziwię się również jak w jednym urzędzie jeden urzędnik powie tak, a drugi inaczej - sam tak miałem u siebie we Wrocławiu jak latałem z papierami :bash:

----------


## lucjus

Projekt Glen-przez moment też o tym myslelismy, ale jednak Jonagoldy z Archonu-trochę przerobione.

A ile płacicie za prąd-my mamy juz skrzynkę, teraz tylko podłączenie siły do gniazdek i chcemy bezpiecznik c25 bo podobno b wywala przy wierceniu studni i potem tynkach.
A ktoś mógłbypodać cenę przy grodzeniu działki? U nas ok.100m, 35 słupków 12zł/za słupek to dużo?

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

Witamy i my  :welcome:  
Mamy już PnB i czekamy aż mrozy puszczą żeby koparka mogła wjechać :smile:  
Budujemy projekt Tokio III od Lipińskich. Takie małe pytanie do budujących: z czego budujecie?
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Gosc321_1

Jeżeli chodzi o prąd, to na całe szczęście udało mi się załatwić od razu docelową skrzynkę do zasilania projektowanego budynku a nie tymczasową dla zasilania placu budowy. Podciągnięcie do granicy działki w całości po stronie Tauronu, który potraktował przyłącz jako rozbudowę sieci  :smile:  Zapłacę jedynie za moc przyłączeniową docelową (1600 netto) no i przede wszystkim podczas budowy będę korzystał z normalnych cen za prąd a nie tych dla wybrańców - budowlańców  :wink:

----------


## przemo19811

Aksami wydaję mi się że i tak będziesz na taryfie budowlanej chociaż masz już skrzynkę docelową , gdzieś czytałem o tym. Dopiero jak wykonasz przyłącze do domu i dom będzie odebrany to zamienią ci na normalną taryfę, ale mogę się mylić. Ja niestety muszę robić najpierw przyłącze budowlane

----------


## Ladybird76

u mnie chłopcy dzisiaj w taką dość kiepską pogodę wylali ławy ehhh a w nocy -3  :sad:  rano chcą wziąć przymiarkę do bloczków ale wydaje mi się a raczej jestem pewna, że to za wcześnie ...

----------


## Ladybird76

> Witamy i my  
> Mamy już PnB i czekamy aż mrozy puszczą żeby koparka mogła wjechać 
> Budujemy projekt Tokio III od Lipińskich. Takie małe pytanie do budujących: z czego budujecie?
> Pozdrawiamy


do środy bodajże muszę decyzję podjąć z czego budować mój dom i jestem w rozsypce  :sad:  SOLBET czy SILKA? dwa różne materiały o zupełnie innych parametrach - nie wiem - po prostu nie wiem co robić  :sad:  CHYBA SIĘ ZARYCZĘ  :sad:

----------


## Ladybird76

> No i do nas mrozy dotarły. Na szczęście fundament już wymurowany i czekamy na pogodę żeby ciapać izobudem. Co do wykusza - interpretacja przepisów przez urzędników jest tak różna, że nic mnie już nie zdziwi, może być zarówno zmiana istotna jak i nieistotna, nie zdziwię się również jak w jednym urzędzie jeden urzędnik powie tak, a drugi inaczej - sam tak miałem u siebie we Wrocławiu jak latałem z papierami


a jak długo czekaliście od chwili zalania ław do układania bloczków? też przez te zimne dni Wam lali ?

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Aksami wydaję mi się że i tak będziesz na taryfie budowlanej chociaż masz już skrzynkę docelową , gdzieś czytałem o tym. Dopiero jak wykonasz przyłącze do domu i dom będzie odebrany to zamienią ci na normalną taryfę, ale mogę się mylić. Ja niestety muszę robić najpierw przyłącze budowlane


Skrzynkę mam docelową i taryfę również  :smile:  Czasami tak się udaje załatwić, chociaż wiadomo dla zakładu energetycznego skrzynka budowlana to czysty zysk. Gdyby tego tak się nie udało załatwić najprawdopodobniej szukałbym sąsiada, który zgodzi się pożyczyć prąd no a na końcu skrzynka budowlana.

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

> do środy bodajże muszę decyzję podjąć z czego budować mój dom i jestem w rozsypce  SOLBET czy SILKA? dwa różne materiały o zupełnie innych parametrach - nie wiem - po prostu nie wiem co robić  CHYBA SIĘ ZARYCZĘ


Witam,

My bierzemy pod uwagę SOLBET i Porotherm Wienerbergera... Nie wiem... Ceny poszły w marcu w góre i to nawet po 50 groszy za sztukę... :jaw drop:

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Witam,
> 
> My bierzemy pod uwagę SOLBET i Porotherm Wienerbergera... Nie wiem... Ceny poszły w marcu w góre i to nawet po 50 groszy za sztukę...


No u mnie Porotherm Wienerbergera w tej samej cenie

----------


## BeataRoman

bierzcie Porotherm Wienerbergera , my będziemy budować z Porotherm DRYFIX

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

> bierzcie Porotherm Wienerbergera , my będziemy budować z Porotherm DRYFIX


Różnica na cały domek - 550zl - Porotherm droższy, ale taka kwota przy budowie to tak na prawdę nic... Bardziej skłonna jestem do Porothermu  :smile:

----------


## Wadus

Moze tez taka moja rada/przemyslenie

Sprawdzcie jak wasza ekipa czuje sie w danych materialach tj. Ceramika/BK

Np. ja wybralem Suporeks i klej bo widzialem jak ekipa budowala z tego materaialu. Ladnie prosto i malo balaganu. ceramike tez robia i tez ogladalem ich przy pracy i tu juz troche slabiej. 

Cenowo panowie licza tak samo za robocizne czy za ceramike czy za BK ale chyba wole jednak BK , widzialem wszystkie etapy az po wprowadzenie sie znajomych do takiego domu.

----------


## jimminen

Witam my też w końcu... uffff ruszamy w kwietniu. Kierownik jest, kredyt też, ekipa w trakcie kastingu, woda - no to osobny temat, a prąd do 17 kwietnia mają podłączyć...

----------


## pjuniewi

> Skrzynkę mam docelową i taryfę również  Czasami tak się udaje załatwić, chociaż wiadomo dla zakładu energetycznego skrzynka budowlana to czysty zysk. Gdyby tego tak się nie udało załatwić najprawdopodobniej szukałbym sąsiada, który zgodzi się pożyczyć prąd no a na końcu skrzynka budowlana.


To ciekawe, że się udało. Aksami - masz już podpisaną umowę na dostarczenie energii w zwykłej taryfie ( nie chodzi mi o umowę przyłączeniową - bo ta jest tylko na podłączenie skrzynki  )? Jeżeli tak - to gratulacje. Mnie się nie udało tego obejść.

Jeżeli nie masz - to można się trochę zdziwić, zanim popłynie "upragniony" prąd.

Tauron postawił mi skrzynkę docelową na działce - wraz z fakturą przysłał informację, że taryfa docelowa będzie w momencie okazania kopii zgłoszenia odbioru budynku do PINB. Na dzień dzisiejszy muszę postawić RB-tkę, zaś elektryk musi mi ją podpiąć do skrzynki. Później  muszę udać się do Tauron'a, aby złożyć wniosek o chęć podpisania umowy na dostarczenie energii ( oczywiście w taryfie budowlanej ). Po podpisaniu umowy - w ciągu 14 dni mają wstawić licznik do skrzynki i załączyć prąd budowlany.

----------


## mariontg

> To ciekawe, że się udało. Aksami - masz już podpisaną umowę na dostarczenie energii w zwykłej taryfie ( nie chodzi mi o umowę przyłączeniową - bo ta jest tylko na podłączenie skrzynki  )? Jeżeli tak - to gratulacje. Mnie się nie udało tego obejść.
> 
> Jeżeli nie masz - to można się trochę zdziwić, zanim popłynie "upragniony" prąd.
> 
> Tauron postawił mi skrzynkę docelową na działce - wraz z fakturą przysłał informację, że taryfa docelowa będzie w momencie okazania kopii zgłoszenia odbioru budynku do PINB. Na dzień dzisiejszy muszę postawić RB-tkę, zaś elektryk musi mi ją podpiąć do skrzynki. Później  muszę udać się do Tauron'a, aby złożyć wniosek o chęć podpisania umowy na dostarczenie energii ( oczywiście w taryfie budowlanej ). Po podpisaniu umowy - w ciągu 14 dni mają wstawić licznik do skrzynki i załączyć prąd budowlany.


Ja będę miał dokładnie tak samo, tez się dziwie, że Aksami  się udało załatwić bez odbioru budynku?!

----------


## Gosc321_1

Słuchajcie tak wszystko załatwiałem, że teoretycznie mam mieć od razu taryfę docelową (nie budowlaną). Natomiast macie racje, że dopóki nie podpisze umowy to jeszcze pewne nie jest (przyłącz dzisiaj ostatecznie zakończony mam nadzieję, że na dniach będę mógł podpisać umowę). Oczywiście dam znać co i jak. Jeżeli okazałoby się, że ma być taryfa budowlana, to nie zamawiałbym teraz mocy docelowej 11kW, tylko jakieś 3-4 kW brrr! Zdaję sobie sobie sprawy, że takie uzgadnianie na zasadzie "da się zrobić" w rzeczywistości często oznacza "nigdy się nie dało a ty jesteś frajer haha"
Szczerze mówiąc byłem święcie przekonany, że wzmiankę o taryfie mam już wpisaną w umowę o przyłącz. Po Waszych postach czytam umowę a tu zonk

----------


## mariontg

> Słuchajcie tak wszystko załatwiałem, że teoretycznie mam mieć od razu taryfę docelową (nie budowlaną). Natomiast macie racje, że dopóki nie podpisze umowy to jeszcze pewne nie jest (przyłącz dzisiaj ostatecznie zakończony mam nadzieję, że na dniach będę mógł podpisać umowę). Oczywiście dam znać co i jak. Jeżeli okazałoby się, że ma być taryfa budowlana, to nie zamawiałbym teraz mocy docelowej 11kW, tylko jakieś 3-4 kW brrr! Zdaję sobie sobie sprawy, że takie uzgadnianie na zasadzie "da się zrobić" w rzeczywistości często oznacza "nigdy się nie dało a ty jesteś frajer haha"
> Szczerze mówiąc byłem święcie przekonany, że wzmiankę o taryfie mam już wpisaną w umowę o przyłącz. Po Waszych postach czytam umowę a tu zonk


Ja też myślałem, że jak będę miał już prąd docelowy nie tymczasowy to jest git, a tu dupa jest i trzeba tak czy inaczej na innej taryfie przy budowie pracować, ale przynajmniej mamy już za sobą  docelowy prąd, a nie potem gdybyśmy chcieli oddać budynek, a energetyka by 6 miesięcy dawała ciała i odbioru by nie było! Przynajmniej w moim wypadku płaciłbym dalej tylko odsetki, a nie już kapitał ,a tak domek stanie, energia jest więc cacy, od razu odbiór!

----------


## gosiakmala

a nam udało sie podłaczyc normalny prad. złozylismy wniosek o przyłacz do altany  :smile: . mamy umowe i skrzynke i normalny prad  :wink:

----------


## mariontg

> a nam udało sie podłaczyc normalny prad. złozylismy wniosek o przyłacz do altany . mamy umowe i skrzynke i normalny prad


Ale altana juz stoi!?

----------


## Gosc321_1

> a nam udało sie podłaczyc normalny prad. złozylismy wniosek o przyłacz do altany . mamy umowe i skrzynke i normalny prad


No właśnie ja tak samo kombinuję  :smile:

----------


## jaro4

> Skrzynkę mam docelową i taryfę również  Czasami tak się udaje załatwić, chociaż wiadomo dla zakładu energetycznego skrzynka budowlana to czysty zysk. Gdyby tego tak się nie udało załatwić najprawdopodobniej szukałbym sąsiada, który zgodzi się pożyczyć prąd no a na końcu skrzynka budowlana.


A umowę podpisałeś na taryfę G11 czy C11

----------


## jaro4

> Ja będę miał dokładnie tak samo, tez się dziwie, że Aksami  się udało załatwić bez odbioru budynku?!


Wydaje mi się że on jeszcze nie wie jaką będzie miał taryfę. Po prostu ma na razie zrobione przyłącze.

----------


## jaro4

> a nam udało sie podłaczyc normalny prad. złozylismy wniosek o przyłacz do altany . mamy umowe i skrzynke i normalny prad


Budujecie już bo podobno jak energetycy się kapną to kary walą, czytałem gdzieś na FM

----------


## kajwroclaw

> a jak długo czekaliście od chwili zalania ław do układania bloczków? też przez te zimne dni Wam lali ?


Minęły dwa dni i już murowali. Wylanie ław w taką pogodę to trochę ryzyko, to jest podstawa domu :/ sprawdź dobrze, czy nie będzie się beton kruszył jak przyjdą dodatnie temperatury lub czy nie będzie miękki. Murowanie w mróz to też niezbyt dobry pomysł, zwłaszcza, że teraz zimno i w dzień i w nocy. Są dodatki do zapraw, ale jak nie musisz to wstrzymaj się z tą robotą, od poniedziałku znów ma wrócić wiosna. My też mamy narwanych na robotę budowlańców, ale wszystko w granicach rozsądku. Nam ławy lali jak było u nas 12 stopni na plusie i na plusie w nocy. 

Co do prądu, to my też mamy skrzynkę docelową. Podpisanie umowy nastąpi po przyłączeniu instalacji w domu. A prąd na budowę ciągnę z domu dziadków, w którym teraz mieszkam.

----------


## gosiakmala

ale jaka kara? za to ze mam altanke (4 słupy i dach z namiotu ogrodowego)?. w przepisach nie ma mowy jak ma wyglądać altanka... a ze po roku zdecydowaliśmy na budowe domu...  :smile:

----------


## przemo19811

Z tym prądem to jest loteria , ale bardzo rzadko chyba się zdarza ja bynajmniej nie słyszałem żeby od razu mieć prąd na zwykłej taryfie, energetyka musi nas trochę podoić z kasy. Jakby to człowiek ważniejszych wydatków nie miał

----------


## jaro4

> ale jaka kara? za to ze mam altanke (4 słupy i dach z namiotu ogrodowego)?. w przepisach nie ma mowy jak ma wyglądać altanka... a ze po roku zdecydowaliśmy na budowe domu...



Zmiana taryfy budowlanej na G11 bez odbioru Tam poczytajhttp://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?110269-Zmiana-taryfy-budowlanej-na-G11-bez-odbioru/page15

----------


## Gosc321_1

> Zmiana taryfy budowlanej na G11 bez odbioru Tam poczytajhttp://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?110269-Zmiana-taryfy-budowlanej-na-G11-bez-odbioru/page15


Jaro4 masz rację. Ja oczywiście jeszcze nie podpisałem umowy - pisałem o tym wcześniej, tak, że nie wiem jaką będę miał taryfę. Miałem nadzieję, że już docelową, ale skoro to jest, jak twierdzisz, nielegalne, tak samo jak nielegalne jest "pożyczanie" prądu od sąsiada, to przy podpisaniu umowy zwrócę uwagę, żeby została wpisana odpowiednia - budowlana. Będzie legalnie aż do bólu (w portfelu  :smile:

----------


## budowlanka11

Witajcie! Dyskusja na temat prądu, więc w porę przyszłam  :smile: 
Tauron zrobił mi przyłącz do sieci 17kW, 25A, trójfazowe (plac budowy, docelowo budynek mieszkalny).
Czy jest możliwe podciągnięcie prądu do garażu blaszanego, a tym samym obniżenie rachunków przez zmianę taryfy?
Czy zostaje mi obniżenie mocy na czas budowy (ze względu na to, że we wniosku wpisane było zasilenie placu budowy, a docelowo budynku mieszkalnego? A jeśli tak, to do ilu? *10kW?*

I jeszcze jedna prośba o poradę. Do końca października mam czas na podpisanie umowy o dostawę prądu. Co zrobić w sytuacji, jeśli nie zacznę budowy domu, czyli nie będę potrzebowała prądu? Zrobić prowizorkę i zawiesić dostawę prądu? Jeśli tak, to na jak długo można to zrobić? Czy nie robić prowizorki i napisać o przedłużenie terminu na podpisanie umowy?

Będę wdzięczna za rady, pozdrawiam!

----------


## gosiakmala

> u mnie chłopcy dzisiaj w taką dość kiepską pogodę wylali ławy ehhh a w nocy -3  rano chcą wziąć przymiarkę do bloczków ale wydaje mi się a raczej jestem pewna, że to za wcześnie ...


ja bym poczekała jeszcze z robotami. Prognozy nie są obiecujące, mróz i śnieg nadają w całej Polsce  :sad:

----------


## mariontg

No ja też czekam, jak to mawiają co nagle to po diable  :wink:  , u nas mróz i śnieg nawet prace z ogrodzeniem wstrzymane!

----------


## asica25

U nas odstęp czasowy między zalaniem ław i chudziaka a stawianiem bloczków fundamentowych w piwnicy to ok. 20 dni. A co do prądu to mamy budowlany i płacimy  co miesiąc ok 100-130 zł mimo, iż prądu nie czerpiemy teraz wcale :sad:

----------


## budowlanka11

> A co do prądu to mamy budowlany i płacimy  co miesiąc ok 100-130 zł mimo, iż prądu nie czerpiemy teraz wcale


Czy nie próbowałaś zawiesić dostawę prądu na pewnie okres? Napewno to taniej by wyszło, bo ponowne wznowienie to koszt ok. 100 zł?

----------


## gargamelll

*Ladybird* - zrob porzadek w skrzynce prywatnej. Nie mogę wysłać wiadomości.

Wklejam poniżej:

Hej,

widzialem na forum, ze budujesz z silikatow prawdopodobnie. Ja wlasnie dzisiaj szukalem tego materialu i kilka miejsc obdzwonilem. Moje bloczki to 18 cm - producent wlasciwie obojetny - cena jest wazna (pewnie bedzie Sil-Pro albo Klucze).

U mnie narazie:

Siliakty Hedwiżyn - od producenta - bloczek 18cm za 2,00 zł brutto (transport drogi - 1500 zł auto bo aż z Biłgoraja)
Sil-Pro - Budmax Olawa - 2,27 zł brutto (transport 800 zł za auto)
Klucze - hurtowania z Wielkiej Wsi (nad Krakowem) - 2,45 zł brutto (transport 1200 zł netto auto)

Jakie ceny dostajesz na bloczki? Ile kasuja za transport? Gdzie sie pytalas? Kto najtanszy?

----------


## Ladybird76

szybko zapełniła się ta moja skrzynka nooo  :smile:  już uporządkowana na tyle abyś mógł raz jeszcze napisać...

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to pytałam skład w Świętochłowicach KEMPOL, Pyskowice u Pana Roberta i tam cena była najciekawsza oraz Tarnowskie Góry Bilder... Jednak Ja ciągle uparta jestem na BK... ekipa wykonawcy kręci nosem na silkę ale na dobrą sprawę jak będę miała dalej takie problemy ze ścianami w moim domu to wybiorę albo porotherm albo silkę... na razi BK podobno nie wytrzyma nacisku ze strony mojego domu - czego zupełnie nie rozumie!

----------


## aLilith

> . Sam nie wiem chyba jutro udam się do starostwa i zapytam sama .....
> Załącznik 175854
> 
> Załącznik 175855


Czy coś już wiesz odnośnie czy można na wpis w dziennik czy nowe PnB?

----------


## mariontg

> szybko zapełniła się ta moja skrzynka nooo  już uporządkowana na tyle abyś mógł raz jeszcze napisać...
> 
> Jeśli chodzi o mnie to pytałam skład w Świętochłowicach KEMPOL, Pyskowice u Pana Roberta i tam cena była najciekawsza oraz Tarnowskie Góry Bilder... Jednak Ja ciągle uparta jestem na BK... ekipa wykonawcy kręci nosem na silkę ale na dobrą sprawę jak będę miała dalej takie problemy ze ścianami w moim domu to wybiorę albo porotherm albo silkę... na razi BK podobno nie wytrzyma nacisku ze strony mojego domu - czego zupełnie nie rozumie!


Jak wysoki domek planujecie że BK nie wytrzyma?, też mam zamiar z BK budować, 24,24,49 Prefabet Bielsko Biała jednak najtaniej w mojej okolicy!

----------


## gosiakmala

u nas będzie wspinać się z ceramiki z Lewkowa  :smile: . Zadzwoniliśmy do majstra spytać go czy woli z 38x250x24 czy z 18x25x22 budować, to wręcz krzyknął że z 38  :smile: .

----------


## Zbyszko1

Witam ...
Rozpoczynamy z żoną w tym roku budowę ,,dom w koniczynce'' i szukam kogoś z wielkopolski kto ma taki domek bo chciałbym obejrzeć

----------


## justyska

My znowu czekamy na pogodę...
Mamy już ściany zewnętrzne, a wewnętrznych zostało niewiele do dostawienia... Jak pogoda będzie ok to robimy strop. Teraz w trakcie przestoju ekipa przygotowuje zbrojenie na wieniec.
Jak spadł śnieg, to nasza ekipa nam odśnieżyła  :smile:  Teraz czekają razem z nami na odpowiednie temperatury. 

W między czasie robimy wyceny dachów w kilku firmach z okolicy. 
I dodam jeszcze, że póki co transze kredytu rozliczają nam się ładnie i nie mamy żadnych problemów z bankiem. Żebym nie zapeszyła, tfu  :wink:

----------


## lucjus

A u nas PnB dopiero ok.25.03, zanim sie jeszcze uprawomocni, to jeszcze potrwa. A i tak studnię wykopią dopiero jak będzie w miarę sucho żeby wjechać. Jak patrze na dzisiejsza pogode, to chyba nam si e mocno przesuwa termin rozpoczęcia. No ale nic sie nie da zrobić.

----------


## mariontg

> My znowu czekamy na pogodę...
> Mamy już ściany zewnętrzne, a wewnętrznych zostało niewiele do dostawienia... Jak pogoda będzie ok to robimy strop. Teraz w trakcie przestoju ekipa przygotowuje zbrojenie na wieniec.
> Jak spadł śnieg, to nasza ekipa nam odśnieżyła  Teraz czekają razem z nami na odpowiednie temperatury. 
> 
> W między czasie robimy wyceny dachów w kilku firmach z okolicy. 
> I dodam jeszcze, że póki co transze kredytu rozliczają nam się ładnie i nie mamy żadnych problemów z bankiem. Żebym nie zapeszyła, tfu


No to pogratulować!
U nas 15 cm śniegu i znowu trzeba czekać aż to zejdzie, działka przeschnie itd,

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

Witam ponownie,
Zapadła decyzja i zamówiliśmy Porotherm... Mam nadzieję że to dobra decyzja :smile:  Czekamy na lepszą pogodę żeby koparka mogła wjechać i ruszamy. Aż nie mogę się doczekać :wiggle:

----------


## gosiakmala

> Witam ponownie,
> Zapadła decyzja i zamówiliśmy Porotherm... Mam nadzieję że to dobra decyzja Czekamy na lepszą pogodę żeby koparka mogła wjechać i ruszamy. Aż nie mogę się doczekać


po ile u was porotherm?

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> My znowu czekamy na pogodę...
> Mamy już ściany zewnętrzne, a wewnętrznych zostało niewiele do dostawienia... Jak pogoda będzie ok to robimy strop. Teraz w trakcie przestoju ekipa przygotowuje zbrojenie na wieniec.
> Jak spadł śnieg, to nasza ekipa nam odśnieżyła  Teraz czekają razem z nami na odpowiednie temperatury. 
> 
> W między czasie robimy wyceny dachów w kilku firmach z okolicy. 
> I dodam jeszcze, że póki co transze kredytu rozliczają nam się ładnie i nie mamy żadnych problemów z bankiem. Żebym nie zapeszyła, tfu


To tylko Wam pogratulować takiego stanu rzeczy, u nas zimno i biało, zastanawiam się nawet czy to idzie na wiosnę, czy raczej na zimę, bo wiosny to jak narazie ani widu, ani słychu :bash:

----------


## podlasianka77

Na pogodę to chyba wszystkie Bocianki już czekają.

----------


## norek28

A u nas w ciągu dwóch dni dowiało tyle śniegu że z domu ciężko wyjść a co mówić o rozpoczęciu budowy. Wczoraj mieli mi przywieźć suporki na plac budowy  no ale na szczęście zawiało ich i mam narazie spokój.Kilka zdjęć obrazujących sytuację. A na działce wolę nie mysleć ile jest śniegu...

----------


## elmagra

Hej, mam pytanie. Pomijając warunki pogodowe, choć u  nas na śląsku słoneczko i brak śniegu (choć nadal w okolicy 0stopni), możemy zacząć budować w piątek, tj 22.03. No i tu moje pytanie. Musimy: wyznaczyć budynek (geodeta), ściągnąć humus i wykopać rowy na ławy (koparka - kolega męża) i szalować bądź nie (to zależy od gruntu). Do tego skręcić zbrojenie i zalać. W ile dni to zdążymy zrobić? Bo nie chciałabym zostawiać wykopanych ław i np zbrojenia na Wielkanoc. Czy zdążymy (mąż, ja + pomocnik) to zrobić przed np Wielkim Piątkiem? Bo mnie się wydaje, że nie, w związku z tym "olewamy" sprawę i czekamy na kwiecień, tj po świętach. 
Co myślicie?

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> Hej, mam pytanie. Pomijając warunki pogodowe, choć u  nas na śląsku słoneczko i brak śniegu (choć nadal w okolicy 0stopni), możemy zacząć budować w piątek, tj 22.03. No i tu moje pytanie. Musimy: wyznaczyć budynek (geodeta), ściągnąć humus i wykopać rowy na ławy (koparka - kolega męża) i szalować bądź nie (to zależy od gruntu). Do tego skręcić zbrojenie i zalać. W ile dni to zdążymy zrobić? Bo nie chciałabym zostawiać wykopanych ław i np zbrojenia na Wielkanoc. Czy zdążymy (mąż, ja + pomocnik) to zrobić przed np Wielkim Piątkiem? Bo mnie się wydaje, że nie, w związku z tym "olewamy" sprawę i czekamy na kwiecień, tj po świętach. 
> Co myślicie?


Myślę że lepiej poczekać i zacząć po świętach, we 3 osoby to raczej nie uda wam się wszystkiego wykonać w przeciągu 2 tygodni, a zreszto co nagle tp po diable :cool:

----------


## turalyon

U mnie na budowie, jak sciągnięty był humus i wyznaczone geodezyjnie fundamenty - wykopanie, zazbrojenie i wylanie ławy w ziemie zajeło jeden dzien 5 osobowej ekipie z koparką

----------


## rafus12

To cos szybko to wykonali - prawda jest taka ze zgodnie ze sztuka powinni najpierw wylac chudziak  pod lawy.
Elmagra - nie boisz sie ze robota bez fachowcow sie zemsi? Wnioskuje ze budujecie sami - macie w tym doswiadczenie?

----------


## gosiakmala

też uważam że nagle to po diable. Jak sami bedziecie robic to zacznijcie lepiej po swietach, bedzie juz wiosna  :wink:

----------


## kajwroclaw

w poniedziałek planujemy rozpocząć izolowanie fundamentu, zakupiłem dziś 200 kg izohanu izobud wm 2k i mam nadzieję, że pogoda pozwoli posmarować wewnątrz chociaż, żeby można było piaskiem już fundament zasypać.

----------


## elmagra

> To cos szybko to wykonali - prawda jest taka ze zgodnie ze sztuka powinni najpierw wylac chudziak  pod lawy.
> Elmagra - nie boisz sie ze robota bez fachowcow sie zemsi? Wnioskuje ze budujecie sami - macie w tym doswiadczenie?


A czemu mamy się bać? Czyżby to nie było właśnie takie forum, na którym jest wielu samobudujących i jakoś do tej pory im się nic nie zemściło? Rozmawialiśmy z mężem i rzeczywiście rozsądniej jest poczekać. Tym bardziej, że nam się nie śpieszy. Musimy tak do połowy sierpnia dom przygotować na robienie dachu.  :smile:  No i będziemy mieć murarza, gości od dachu i innych trudnych elementów (strop, schody), a potem do wylewek, tynków, itp, jedynie sami chcemy zrobić ławy. Nie wydaje mi się to najtrudniejsza rzecz na świecie.  :smile:    Budujemy systemem gospodarczym, a nie zupełnie sami i planujemy za rok móc myśleć o wprowadzaniu się.

----------


## Ladybird76

> Jak wysoki domek planujecie że BK nie wytrzyma?, też mam zamiar z BK budować, 24,24,49 Prefabet Bielsko Biała jednak najtaniej w mojej okolicy!


7.50 taka wysokość budynku... na dachu planujemy dachówkę ceramiczną, strop lany...

----------


## Ladybird76

u mnie rozpoczęcie prac ziemnych miało miejsce 08.03 br.... wytyczenie budynku 07.03 - dzień wcześniej ale koparka przyjechała 8 marca; zdjęła humus, ekipa skręciła zbrojenie, zrobili szalunki. Z racji, że miałam wybieraną ziemię z całej dziury - półki  to lanie betonu nastąpiło 9 marca... Obecnie z powodu mrozów prace stanęły na etapie wzniesionych ścian fundamentowych, ocieplonych, zrobionego drenażu i częściowego ich zasypania oraz częściowego zasypania wnętrza fundamentów! W poniedziałek pojawia się Pan od wod-kan i zobaczymy rozplanowanie rur...

----------


## Pulse

Ja tez ruszylem od 1.03 i udalo sie wyjsc z ziemi przed załamaniem pogody, teraz po mału na powierzchni, mury rosną tylko temperatury nie pozwalają na zbyt wiele.

----------


## justyska

> u mnie rozpoczęcie prac ziemnych miało miejsce 08.03 br.... wytyczenie budynku 07.03 - dzień wcześniej ale koparka przyjechała 8 marca; zdjęła humus, ekipa skręciła zbrojenie, zrobili szalunki. Z racji, że miałam wybieraną ziemię z całej dziury - półki  to lanie betonu nastąpiło 9 marca... Obecnie z powodu mrozów prace stanęły na etapie wzniesionych ścian fundamentowych, ocieplonych, zrobionego drenażu i częściowego ich zasypania oraz częściowego zasypania wnętrza fundamentów! W poniedziałek pojawia się Pan od wod-kan i zobaczymy rozplanowanie rur...


U nas był podobny początek - na tym samym etapie musieliśmy zrobić przerwę. Teraz mamy już kolejną...  :bash: 

Trzymam kciuki za pogodę, żeby już dała nam wszystkim możliwość budowania naszych wymarzonych domków  :smile:

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

> po ile u was porotherm?


Witam,

Ponad 1000 sztuk udało mi sie kupić po 4,60 (cena promocyjna jeszcze z lutego),  a resztę drugi 1000 po 4,95 brutto z transportem... 
Na cały budynek różnica pomiędzy H+H a Porothermem wyszła mi ok. 550 złotych... W kontkście całej budowy to tak na prawdę nic... 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anita_d

> Witam wszystkich
> 
> Męczy mnie taka rzecz i mam nadzieje że mi pomożecie
> 
> Zaczynamy z mężem budowę lada dzień ( jak pogoda się poprawi ) mamy załatwione formalności ekipę itd.  ale w ostatnim momencie doszliśmy do wniosku że chcielibyśmy zmienić wykusz w domu ( kształt oraz wysunąć go na 90 cm oraz dołożyć nad niego " tak jakby grzybek " z dachówki )
> W projekcie jest wykusz  w kształcie prostokąta wysuniętego 40 cm a my chcemy w kształcie trapeza wysuniętego na 90 cm .
> Nurtuję nas teraz taka rzecz , kierownik budowy powiedział że zrobi taką zmiane w dzienniku budowy , ale czy my nie musimy tego w jakiś sposób zgłosić do starostwa tam gdzie pozwolenia na budowe ???  Kierownik nic nam nie wspomniał , ale wolimy się upewnić , i jeśli trzeba zgłosić to musimy czekać na nowe pozwolenie na budowę a potem znowu na uprawomocnienie .
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Cześć, liczę, że w tym toku też będę mogła się przyłączyć do grona Bocianków'13 Działka i PnB jest (w 2 miesiące ze wszystkimi możliwymi projektami - w moim przyszłym starostwie wymagali projekty do wszystkiego - począwszy od prądu na terenie działki po instalację zbiornika na wodę deszczową).
Zdecydowaliśmy się na dom szkieletowy - firma miała nam wykonać stan deweloperski, jednak same schody z kredytem na dom (RnS)...
Niestety energooszczędność kosztuje, a dom szkieletowy energooszczędny Banki oceniają niżej niż "standardowo" dom budowany metodą tradycyjną.
Nie chce rozpoczynać dyskusji co lepsze co gorsze - mąż jest za szkieletem, na najchętniej wybrałabym nieco wzbogaconą tradycyjną.

Jeśli chodzi o zmiany, o których wspomniała BeataRoman, to radzę spytać się bezpośrednio w starostowie. Na forum czytałam o wydłużeniu wiaty o 6cm (zmiana w dzienniku zatwierdzona przez kierownika jako nieistotna) została uznana za istotną przez inspektora. Z tego co pamiętam inwestor mógł zgłosić ponownie projekt ze zmianami (plus najprawdopodobniej mandat) albo wprowadzić zmiany zgodne z zapisem w projekcie.
Twója zmiana wydaje się być zmianą kubatury domu, a ona już należy do istotnych.

----------


## BeataRoman

Witam , 
co do zmiany o której pisałam wcześniej - niestety potrzebne jest nowe PnB  ( informacja ze Starostwa ) zdecydowaliśmy z mężem że zostawiamy tak jak jest w projekcie,  bez zmian . Nie chcemy znów czekać ponad 2 miesiące aby wszystko się uprawomocniło itd .
Czekamy tylko na poprawę pogody - mam nadzieje że to będzie niebawem bo ekipa budowlana czeka materiały " nagrane w hurtowniach " a tu zima pełną parą ...

----------


## mariontg

> Witam , 
> co do zmiany o której pisałam wcześniej - niestety potrzebne jest nowe PnB  ( informacja ze Starostwa ) zdecydowaliśmy z mężem że zostawiamy tak jak jest w projekcie,  bez zmian . Nie chcemy znów czekać ponad 2 miesiące aby wszystko się uprawomocniło itd .
> Czekamy tylko na poprawę pogody - mam nadzieje że to będzie niebawem bo ekipa budowlana czeka materiały " nagrane w hurtowniach " a tu zima pełną parą ...


Zapytajcie jeszcze w inspektoracie budowlanym, mi Starostwo kazało na przydomową oczyszczalnie ścieków 2000 litrów złożyć wniosek o pozwolenie na budowę, tak że nie zawsze co mówią w starostwie to prawda i tylko prawda. Jakbym słuchał co mówią w starostwie to nie zaczynał bym budowy w tym roku, ponieważ starostwo nie chciało mi wydać pozwolenia z powodu przekroczonych norm hałasu z drogi której nie ma i nawet nie ma planów zatwierdzonych żeby w ogóle kiedykolwiek powstała,a oni mi napisali, że mogą być przekroczone normy hałasu i nie mogą mi wydać pozwolenia, jakiś bezsens totalny jak będzie droga i będzie hałas to niech sobie Generalna Dyrekcja daje ekrany i już! Toczyliśmy boje i mamy pozwolenie! :wink:

----------


## kajwroclaw

udało się w poniedziałek zaizolować fundament - budowlańcy zadowoleni z izohanu mówili, że po pomalowaniu tylko raz fundament wyglądał lepiej niż po trzech malowaniach dysperbitem. Możemy mieć proste wykończenie domu, tańszą dachówkę w pospolitym kolorze ale izolacja fundamentu musi być perfekt- już teraz mieszkamy w starym zawilgoconym domu bez izolacji - nigdy więcej :wink:

----------


## AsiaFK

Witam wszystkie Bocianki 2013
Czy mogę prosić o poradę ?  :wink:  dot długości domu tj budujemy (raczej chcemy budować w tym roku) parterówkę według indywidualnego projektu i mam problem bo nasz dom po zew ma 15.5x10,5 m plus 5,5 m garaż czy nie będzie to źle wyglądało takie długie ???. Dach dwuspadowy 35 st, strop teriva ew lany, poddasze nie będzie użytkowane (jest to opcja w razie czego). Działkę mamy dużą 2250m2 w kształcie trójkąta od drogi ma 55m.
Projekt podobny troszkę do Belinda II z dobredomy, Daktyla III z extradomy, środek już całkiem inny prosty i funkcjonalny wg mnie.



1-wiatrołap -
2-hol-
3-garderoba (schody na poddasze) - 7,78m2
4-łazienka-7,78m2
5-sypialnia-15,4m2
6-sypialnia-15,4m2
7-sypialnia-18,56m2
8-salon z jadalnią-30,25m2
9-kuchnia15,21m2

----------


## leb3

Heh,

No to się przywitam- w oczekiwaniu na lepsze dni (pogodowe). 
Zaczynac mamy około 05.04 Oliwkę z HB Studio (lustro) w Mogilnie.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich rozpoczynających boje  :Smile:

----------


## paroofka

> Heh,
> 
> No to się przywitam- w oczekiwaniu na lepsze dni (pogodowe). 
> Zaczynac mamy około 05.04 Oliwkę z HB Studio (lustro) w Mogilnie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich rozpoczynających boje


No witamy, długa droga przed tobą...  :smile:  Daj znać w jakiej technologii będziecie budować!  :smile:

----------


## alexandrapp

po ile kupujecie  bloczki betonowe? najbardziej interesuja mnie ceny ze śląska, najtaniej znalazłam po 1,75 netto ale dowóz 50 km troche dużo wychodzi....

----------


## gosiakmala

Asia FK my mamy projekt domu 8,30x17,5 przy czym garaż jest w bryle budynku. Nam wydaje sie taki normalny, bo dookoła sąsiedzi maja podobne wymiary.

----------


## anita_d

AsiaFK, macie dużą działkę, a jeśli okna salonu wychodzą na stronę południową, to jest dobrze. Za granicą wprost buduje się "jamniki" aby wykorzystać możliwie jak najwięcej światła dziennego.

Jedyną rzeczą, nad którą bym się zastanawiała to długi hol. Moi rodzice mieli tak ok 7 metrowy hol i poza tym, że wyglądał źle, był niefunkcjonalny (ok 1m szerokości), to tworzył nieciekawą atmosferę - światło dzienne tylko na końcach. Ostatecznie robili przebudowę aby się go pozbyć.

----------


## AsiaFK

Dzięki 
holu chyba nie da się zmienić bo chcemy mieć bezpośrednie przejście do garażu ... ma mieć 1,60 m. Okno z boku daliśmy duże balkonowe właśnie ze względu że to ściana południowa i dlatego też robimy narożny taras żeby łapać słoneczko   :smile: . Obok nas stoi też parterówka ale w sumie z garażem ma 15mb od drogi i dach taki góra 20 stopni. coś ala projekt Anulka z garażem. Podoba mi się to co mamy zaplanowane ale własnie obawiam się tego efektu jamnika  i kosztów oczywiście   :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> po ile kupujecie  bloczki betonowe? najbardziej interesuja mnie ceny ze śląska, najtaniej znalazłam po 1,75 netto ale dowóz 50 km troche dużo wychodzi....


Zobacz firma Małro... 1,75 to cena netto czyli 2,15 brutto a do tego dodaj sobie transport... u mnie wyglądało to tak, że miałam dwa transporty i za jeden płaciłam 350 x 2 = 700 a to podzieliłam na 1600 bloczków -  tyle było mi potrzebne co dało mi łączny koszt transportu z rozładunkiem 2,59 za bloczek gdyż:  0,44 transport netto od jednego bloczka + 2,15  brutto jeden bloczek z fakturą i certyfikatem = 2,59 za sztukę

Małro  przywiozło mi jednak 1654 bloczki a to ze względu na całą paletę i zamiast zejść mi w dół weszli w górę ( na swoją korzyść ) czyli bloczek mnie kosztował 2,57 i zostało mi 5 palet  :sad:  ( dodatkowo zmniejszony mam prawie o dwa bloczki fundament dlatego tyle mi tego zostało ). Przydadzą się pewnie na podstawienie blaszaka w przyszłości czy zrobienie ławeczki albo grilla  :smile:  etc...

Była to najtańsza z możliwych ofert jakie wyłapałam!

----------


## Ladybird76

a Ja dalej nie zdecydowałam z materiałem... dużo zamieszania w tym temacie...   :sad:  ehhh aż mam dość.... 
Obecnie mąż szuka komina bo też jak ekipa wkroczy na budowę z zasypywaniem fundamentów to polecą ze ścianami... oj się zacznie i kasa poleci  :sad: 

Bocianki Śląskie macie wybrany materiał na ściany czy kominy? może coś podpowiecie?

----------


## mariontg

> a Ja dalej nie zdecydowałam z materiałem... dużo zamieszania w tym temacie...   ehhh aż mam dość.... 
> Obecnie mąż szuka komina bo też jak ekipa wkroczy na budowę z zasypywaniem fundamentów to polecą ze ścianami... oj się zacznie i kasa poleci 
> 
> Bocianki Śląskie macie wybrany materiał na ściany czy kominy? może coś podpowiecie?


Witam!
Co do komina ja będę brał coś w tym stylu http://allegro.pl/9m-fi200-w-uniwers...095219352.html
pamiętaj żeby komin wystawał przynajmniej 70 cm nad kalenicę, to nie będziecie mieć syfu na dachu z sadzy i będzie lepszy ciąg co zwiększy efektywność spalania, a to przekłada się na mniejsze rachunki za ogrzewanie,
Co do ścian to tak jak już pisałem bloczek z betonu komórkowego Prefabet Bielsko biała na pióro wpust, tani bo 6,15 zł za sztukę, robiony na cienką spoinę odpada już pionowa, bo jest na pióro wpust, docieplony wełną rockwoola 18 cm i ścina powinna dawać radę

----------


## Ladybird76

> Witam!
> Co do komina ja będę brał coś w tym stylu http://allegro.pl/9m-fi200-w-uniwers...095219352.html
> pamiętaj żeby komin wystawał przynajmniej 70 cm nad kalenicę, to nie będziecie mieć syfu na dachu z sadzy i będzie lepszy ciąg co zwiększy efektywność spalania, a to przekłada się na mniejsze rachunki za ogrzewanie,
> Co do ścian to tak jak już pisałem bloczek z betonu komórkowego Prefabet Bielsko biała na pióro wpust, tani bo 6,15 zł za sztukę, robiony na cienką spoinę odpada już pionowa, bo jest na pióro wpust, docieplony wełną rockwoola 18 cm i ścina powinna dawać radę




Niestety strona allegro u mnie się nie otwiera a jeśli chodzi o BK to u mnie odpadł - ceramika wygrała aż mam łzy w oczach... okazuje się, że BK jest za słaby do mojego domu ( czuję się jakbym budowała pałac ) poddasze użytkowe i dach z ceramiki... i 4Mpa - deklarowane są niewystarczające i po perypetiach z konstruktorem dostałam taką odpowiedź:

_Po przejrzeniu dokumentacji i konsultacji z szefem możecie Państwo zastosować bloczki komórkowe Solbet 600 (wykonałem obliczenia zapas bezpieczeństwa wynosi około 30%) do budowy ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych. Sprawdziłem u producenta deklarowane wytrzymałości i okazuje się, że nie ma różnicy w średniej wytrzymałości bloczków na ściskanie odmiany 600 lub 700, która wynosi 4,0MPa (jest to wartość charakterystyczna natomiast obliczeniowa będzie wynosić mniej). Państwa domek został zaprojektowany zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami geologicznymi i zakładanymi obciążeniami statycznymi.  Z reguły na terenie szkód górniczych stosujemy bloczki ceramiczne ze względu na ich wyższą wytrzymałość._

----------


## katasza

Witam! Myślałam, że pod koniec marca nasz domek będzie już rósł, niestety jak większość czekamy na lepszą pogodę. Jak już pisałam mamy wymurowane fundamenty, niestety nie możemy kontynuować budowy bo dysperbit, którym je chcemy pomalować nie lubi mrozu.  :cry: Co do materiału na ściany wybraliśmy Solbet 600. Budujemy w Wielkopolsce projekt indywidualny - zmodyfikowana Sielanka firmy Horyzont. Byle do wiosny  :smile:

----------


## AMI budują Domek

Witam i ja AMI
Budujemy we Wrocku, 
Willa na Borowej.
Założyłem swoj dziennik budowy, wszelkie sugestie mile widziane.

pozdrawiam wszystkie Bociany 2013r.

----------


## modena

> Witam wszystkie Bocianki 2013
> Czy mogę prosić o poradę ?  dot długości domu tj budujemy (raczej chcemy budować w tym roku) parterówkę według indywidualnego projektu i mam problem bo nasz dom po zew ma 15.5x10,5 m plus 5,5 m garaż czy nie będzie to źle wyglądało takie długie ???. Dach dwuspadowy 35 st, strop teriva ew lany, poddasze nie będzie użytkowane (jest to opcja w razie czego). Działkę mamy dużą 2250m2 w kształcie trójkąta od drogi ma 55m.
> Projekt podobny troszkę do Belinda II z dobredomy, Daktyla III z extradomy, środek już całkiem inny prosty i funkcjonalny wg mnie.
> 
> Załącznik 177747


AsiaFK tam masz uskok na elewacji ( krótszy garaż) i na pewno  uskok dachu ( niżej ) 
Będzie dobrze.
A co ja mam powiedzieć  9,7 x 21 pod jednym dachem ( bez wcięć i uskoków)
Stodółka i wagon jednocześnie :roll eyes:

----------


## mariontg

> Niestety strona allegro u mnie się nie otwiera a jeśli chodzi o BK to u mnie odpadł - ceramika wygrała aż mam łzy w oczach... okazuje się, że BK jest za słaby do mojego domu ( czuję się jakbym budowała pałac ) poddasze użytkowe i dach z ceramiki... i 4Mpa - deklarowane są niewystarczające i po perypetiach z konstruktorem dostałam taką odpowiedź:
> 
> _Po przejrzeniu dokumentacji i konsultacji z szefem możecie Państwo zastosować bloczki komórkowe Solbet 600 (wykonałem obliczenia zapas bezpieczeństwa wynosi około 30%) do budowy ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych. Sprawdziłem u producenta deklarowane wytrzymałości i okazuje się, że nie ma różnicy w średniej wytrzymałości bloczków na ściskanie odmiany 600 lub 700, która wynosi 4,0MPa (jest to wartość charakterystyczna natomiast obliczeniowa będzie wynosić mniej). Państwa domek został zaprojektowany zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami geologicznymi i zakładanymi obciążeniami statycznymi.  Z reguły na terenie szkód górniczych stosujemy bloczki ceramiczne ze względu na ich wyższą wytrzymałość._



Sprawdź teraz:
http://allegro.pl/9m-fi200-w-uniwers...095219352.html 
http://allegro.pl/10m-fi20-w-uniwers...085013319.html

powinno działać

----------


## mariontg

> Niestety strona allegro u mnie się nie otwiera a jeśli chodzi o BK to u mnie odpadł - ceramika wygrała aż mam łzy w oczach... okazuje się, że BK jest za słaby do mojego domu ( czuję się jakbym budowała pałac ) poddasze użytkowe i dach z ceramiki... i 4Mpa - deklarowane są niewystarczające i po perypetiach z konstruktorem dostałam taką odpowiedź:
> 
> _Po przejrzeniu dokumentacji i konsultacji z szefem możecie Państwo zastosować bloczki komórkowe Solbet 600 (wykonałem obliczenia zapas bezpieczeństwa wynosi około 30%) do budowy ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych. Sprawdziłem u producenta deklarowane wytrzymałości i okazuje się, że nie ma różnicy w średniej wytrzymałości bloczków na ściskanie odmiany 600 lub 700, która wynosi 4,0MPa (jest to wartość charakterystyczna natomiast obliczeniowa będzie wynosić mniej). Państwa domek został zaprojektowany zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami geologicznymi i zakładanymi obciążeniami statycznymi.  Z reguły na terenie szkód górniczych stosujemy bloczki ceramiczne ze względu na ich wyższą wytrzymałość._


Co do tego bloczka komórkowego u was w domu to nie czaje, jaką macie powierzchnie domu, dom z poddaszem użytkowym i na to dachówka i co bloczek nie wytrzyma? Jakieś jaja, w ogóle z tymi projektantami, to w ogóle też miałem przeboje, najpierw wszystko spoko spoko, a później rekuperatora nie zaprojektuje, bo nie, bo uważa to za zbytek , świetlika w dach nie zaprojektuje bo nie potrzebnie naruszy, narazi dach na przecieki(kolejny nonsens), mówię że będę miał studnie, a on w pozwoleniu wsadził wodociągi, chciałem mieć oczyszczalnie przydomową wsadził szambo, a później  mówił że nie będzie problemu ze zmianą, a teraz użeram się znowu ze starostwem powiatowym i nawet już odwołanie poszło do wojewody, tak że ja bym ten wasz przypadek to skonsultował z kimś jeszcze!

----------


## mariontg

> Witam! Myślałam, że pod koniec marca nasz domek będzie już rósł, niestety jak większość czekamy na lepszą pogodę. Jak już pisałam mamy wymurowane fundamenty, niestety nie możemy kontynuować budowy bo dysperbit, którym je chcemy pomalować nie lubi mrozu. Co do materiału na ściany wybraliśmy Solbet 600. Budujemy w Wielkopolsce projekt indywidualny - zmodyfikowana Sielanka firmy Horyzont. Byle do wiosny


Też już nie możemy się doczekać, wczoraj u nas pierwsze promyki i nadzieje na nadejście wiosny a dzisiaj pada śnieg z deszczem szok, mam już tej zimy dosyć. Wiosno gdzie jesteś???????

----------


## mkslonik

A miał bym już mury  a tak to mam piękny śnieg na fundamentach.

----------


## mariontg

> AsiaFK tam masz uskok na elewacji ( krótszy garaż) i na pewno  uskok dachu ( niżej ) 
> Będzie dobrze.
> A co ja mam powiedzieć  9,7 x 21 pod jednym dachem ( bez wcięć i uskoków)
> Stodółka i wagon jednocześnie



Dlaczego uskok w dachu na garaż nie mogę tego pojąć, przecież nie potrzebnie zabieracie sobie przestrzeń nad garażem, my np w tym miejscu nad garażem nie mamy uskoku i mamy tam pralnie z garderobą i suszarnie w jednym! :wink:

----------


## mariontg

> A miał bym już mury  a tak to mam piękny śnieg na fundamentach.


To i tak się cieszcie my nawet fundamentów nie mamy bo ciągle brak warunków!!!!

----------


## mariontg

> Niestety strona allegro u mnie się nie otwiera a jeśli chodzi o BK to u mnie odpadł - ceramika wygrała aż mam łzy w oczach... okazuje się, że BK jest za słaby do mojego domu ( czuję się jakbym budowała pałac ) poddasze użytkowe i dach z ceramiki... i 4Mpa - deklarowane są niewystarczające i po perypetiach z konstruktorem dostałam taką odpowiedź:
> 
> _Po przejrzeniu dokumentacji i konsultacji z szefem możecie Państwo zastosować bloczki komórkowe Solbet 600 (wykonałem obliczenia zapas bezpieczeństwa wynosi około 30%) do budowy ścian konstrukcyjnych i działowych. Sprawdziłem u producenta deklarowane wytrzymałości i okazuje się, że nie ma różnicy w średniej wytrzymałości bloczków na ściskanie odmiany 600 lub 700, która wynosi 4,0MPa (jest to wartość charakterystyczna natomiast obliczeniowa będzie wynosić mniej). Państwa domek został zaprojektowany zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami geologicznymi i zakładanymi obciążeniami statycznymi.  Z reguły na terenie szkód górniczych stosujemy bloczki ceramiczne ze względu na ich wyższą wytrzymałość._


Sprawdź jeszcze ten link, jakby ci te linki z allegro nie wchodziły, komina jeszcze nie mam ale na pewno będzie systemowy, Schiedel jest bardzo popularny, ale strasznie drogi więc wydaje mi się że to dobra alternatywa
http://www.sklep.pekabet.pl/index.html?configurator

----------


## mkslonik

> To i tak się cieszcie my nawet fundamentów nie mamy bo ciągle brak warunków!!!!


Akurat udało się je zrobić w zeszłym roku na jesieni jak bym przewidział że będzie mokro w tym roku.

----------


## mariontg

> Akurat udało się je zrobić w zeszłym roku na jesieni jak bym przewidział że będzie mokro w tym roku.


Super, w zeszłym roku na jesieni to męczyłem się z projektantem i ze starostwem powiatowym!

----------


## Ladybird76

czy idzie uniknąć projektu wody i kanalizacji? czy kurcze trzeba go mieć i zlecać jego wykonanie?

----------


## mariontg

> czy idzie uniknąć projektu wody i kanalizacji? czy kurcze trzeba go mieć i zlecać jego wykonanie?


NIe nie trzeba, ale warto sobie porobić zdjęcia przy wykonywaniu lub narysować odręcznie na kserówce projektu żeby wiedzieć co gdzie i jak.

----------


## Ladybird76

a co jak w warunkach przyłaczeniowych pisze dokumentacja projektowa? wrrrr

----------


## modena

> a co jak w warunkach przyłaczeniowych pisze dokumentacja projektowa? wrrrr


Ladybird masz na myśli instalacje na zewnątrz budynku ( projekt przyłącza) ,prawda.
W tym artykule znajdziesz nieco informacji :smile: 
http://muratordom.pl/budowa/przed-bu...a,13_2938.html

----------


## mariontg

he, to się chyba nie zrozumieliśmy, znaczy nie zrozumiałem o co pytasz, myślałem że o poprowadzenie instalacji wodnej i kanalizacyjnej w domu  :wink:

----------


## AsiaFK

*modena*  w takim razie wszystkie moje obawy znikają  :smile: ) :smile:  :smile: , ja własnie "oddzieliłam" garaż żeby to jakoś wizualnie zmniejszyć, bo tez nam wychodzi z garażem 21m od drogi. Na jakim jesteście etapie ??? jest gdzieś plan twojego domku do oglądnięcia ? 

*mariontg* nie planujemy "zamieszkiwać"  poddasza (to opcja w razie konieczności), a strych nad garażem będzie "graciarną" męża  :wink: 

Zastanawiam się tylko czy konieczne jest aby wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne u mnie były ścianami nośnymi hmm nie znam się na tym ale jak patrzę na podobne projekty to jest inaczej albo ściany wzdłuż albo w poprzek są nośnymi a u mnie wszystkie hmm może mnie ktoś uświadomić - plis  :wink: 

pozdrawiam 
Asia

----------


## modena

> *modena*  w takim razie wszystkie moje obawy znikają ), ja własnie "oddzieliłam" garaż żeby to jakoś wizualnie zmniejszyć, bo tez nam wychodzi z garażem 21m od drogi. Na jakim jesteście etapie ??? 
> 
> *mariontg* nie planujemy "zamieszkiwać"  poddasza (to opcja w razie konieczności), a strych nad garażem będzie "graciarną" męża 
> 
> Zastanawiam się tylko czy konieczne jest aby wszystkie ściany wewnętrzne u mnie były ścianami nośnymi hmm nie znam się na tym ale jak patrzę na podobne projekty to jest inaczej albo ściany wzdłuż albo w poprzek są nośnymi a u mnie wszystkie hmm może mnie ktoś uświadomić - plis 
> 
> pozdrawiam 
> Asia


 :big grin:  :smile: 
Ja  nie mogłam obniżyć dachu nad garażem  ( potrzebuję tam mieć określoną wysokość) Mnie  się stodółki bardzo podobają :roll eyes:  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ladybird76

no tak czyli projekt na swój sposób musi być.. ciekawe tylko jak niektórzy tego unikają  :sad:  odpowiednia osoba nakreśla im jak przebiega przyłącze, podbija pieczątką, 50zł. i gotowe  :sad: 

Dziękuję za pomoc! 

Kolejne moje pytanie skłania się do ceny jakie u Was obowiązują za metr przyłacza wod-kan z materiałem i robotą rzecz jasna... u mnie na fuchę krzyknęli mi 150  :sad:  a metrów mam 86 wszystkiego  :sad:  nic tylko się załamać buuu

----------


## asica25

A my mamy kupiony jesienią komin z IBF uniwersalny za cenę 4 tyś. A budujemy z ytonga 24 odmiana 600.

----------


## mariontg

> no tak czyli projekt na swój sposób musi być.. ciekawe tylko jak niektórzy tego unikają  odpowiednia osoba nakreśla im jak przebiega przyłącze, podbija pieczątką, 50zł. i gotowe 
> 
> Dziękuję za pomoc! 
> 
> Kolejne moje pytanie skłania się do ceny jakie u Was obowiązują za metr przyłacza wod-kan z materiałem i robotą rzecz jasna... u mnie na fuchę krzyknęli mi 150  a metrów mam 86 wszystkiego  nic tylko się załamać buuu


Powiem tak, na projekcie miałem wodociągi, zrobiłem sam projekt tzn naniosłem na mapę zagospodarowania przestrzennego gdzie będzie studnia z uwzględnieniem wszystkich granic, pokazałem jak będzie umiejscowiona i gdzie przyłączona do domu,  zaniosłem do starostwa jako zgłoszenie,  starostwo wezwało, żebym coś tam uzupełnił w adresie, uzupełniłem i po kilku następnych dniach dostałem pismo że uwzględniają bez zastrzeżeń przystąpiłem więc do wywiercenia studni w miejscu wyznaczonym no i tyle, bez opłat! Co do instalacji wodnej i kanalizacji rozrysowałem sobie najkrótsze piony ilość obwodów naniosłem sobie na projekt i będę działał jak już będę na tym etapie. Czekam tylko jeszcze na decyzje ze starostwa co z moją podczyszczalnią przydomową, bo wystosowałem zgłoszenie, ale miałem sprzeciw więc poszło do wojewody i pozostało mi czekać, kiedy mi podbiją! Wiem w jakich odległościach i jakie rury położę jakoś większej filozofii w tym nie ma!Trzeba myśleć pozytywnie!

----------


## mariontg

> A my mamy kupiony jesienią komin z IBF uniwersalny za cenę 4 tyś. A budujemy z ytonga 24 odmiana 600.


z iloma przewodami wentylacyjnymi i jaka wysokość, że taka cena?

----------


## kajwroclaw

stan zero prawie gotowy, fundament zasypany, kanaliza ułożona pozostało wylać podłogę, ale się trochę cieplej zrobić musi, więc znów czekamy na okno pogodowe  :smile:

----------


## asica25

Komin ma 10 m, średnica 200 mm i chyba  1 przewód wentylacyjny, ale nie jestem pewna. Nadaje się do różnego rodzaju paliwa, ma wkład ceramiczny i ma być  podobno super dobry :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> czy idzie uniknąć projektu wody i kanalizacji? czy kurcze trzeba go mieć i zlecać jego wykonanie?


Jeśli chcesz uniknąć problemów to zleć wykonanie projektu przyłącza(600zł),najlepiej w gminie.
Projekt to nie wszystko,na wykonanie przyłacza musisz mieć zgody wszystkich zainteresowanych w tych sprawach czyli gmina,wodociągi,zarząd dróg,policja itp.
Bez problemowo i bez papierkowo to zlecić wykonanie przyłącza firmie wspólpracującej z wodociągami gminnymi.



> Kolejne moje pytanie skłania się do ceny jakie u Was obowiązują za metr przyłacza wod-kan z materiałem i robotą rzecz jasna... u mnie na fuchę krzyknęli mi 150  a metrów mam 86 wszystkiego  nic tylko się załamać buuu


Za ok.10m przyłącza wody z przekopem pod ulicą zapłaciłem 3tys.zł,nie interesowały mnie żadne papierki i zgody a przede wszystkim zgłaszanie policji zajęcia pasa drogowego itp.
Kanaliza to inna bajka.

----------


## Ladybird76

Arturo nie będę zajmowała pasa na moje szczęście bo wszystko odbywa się na terenie działki moich teściów a jedynie skarpy kawałek do przekopania bez naruszania chodnika jest z urzędu miasta jeśli chodzi o podpięcie do wody... kanalizacja w odległości 16 m na terenie działki moich teściów bo do nich się podpinam  :smile:  
Zawołano mi dzisiaj na fuchę 150 złotych od metra przy czym gościu z wodociągów zna się z gościem wydającym moje warunki... wydaje mi się, że nieco drogo jak na fuchę wrr... sama koparka za godzinę to 70 złotych kiedy Ja mam za 50  :sad:

----------


## Ladybird76

:smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> Moje przewody wentylacyjne zamiast rur spiro i kominy wyglądają tak cenowo:


Doliczając do tego nawiewniki w oknach decyzja powinna być oczywista  :wink: 
Aczkolwiek zamiast spiro polecam inny rodzaj kanałów wentylacyjnych.

----------


## mariontg

> Moje przewody wentylacyjne zamiast rur spiro i kominy wyglądają tak cenowo:


No to powiem Ci że sporo, widzę że nie chcesz eksperymentować z kominem który Ci posłałem? Co do wodociągów, to ile za samo podłączenie, bo w okolicy mojej działki również był wodociąg, właściciel jakaś tam spółka policzyła sobie 2500zł za przyłączenie, a wykop i rury to już w mojej gestii.

----------


## mariontg

> Doliczając do tego nawiewniki w oknach decyzja powinna być oczywista 
> Aczkolwiek zamiast spiro polecam inny rodzaj kanałów wentylacyjnych.


A jeżeli u mnie będzie rekuperator również polecasz nawiewniki w oknach?

----------


## Arturo72

> A jeżeli u mnie będzie rekuperator również polecasz nawiewniki w oknach?


No co Ty  :smile: 
Dom powinien być jak najbardziej szczelny !

----------


## mariontg

> No co Ty 
> Dom powinien być jak najbardziej szczelny !


No właśnie bo patrząc po twoje stopce, tak się zdziwiłem tym nawiewnikom  :wink:

----------


## aLilith

> Zawołano mi dzisiaj na fuchę 150 złotych od metra przy czym gościu z wodociągów zna się z gościem wydającym moje warunki... wydaje mi się, że nieco drogo jak na fuchę wrr... sama koparka za godzinę to 70 złotych kiedy Ja mam za 50


Pocieszę Cię Lady , u nas przyłącza wodociągowego około 60 m. Umówiłam się z chłopakami na fuchę przy przewiercie pod droga, wwiercą mi rurę osłonową a potem raczej kopiemy sami. Chcemy dać dwie rurki bo wszelkie media w tym telefon są po drugiej stronie drogi a sąsiadów nie mamy :roll eyes: 
Póki co, na działce nadal zaspy metrowe, dziś znowu sypie, nawet plan utwardzenia drogi się nie powiódł. Dobrze, ze moja ekipa murarska ma wszystkie aktualne budowy w naszym regionie- bo by mi uciekli. Pewnie w maju zaczniemy  :bash: bo nie zapowiada się na poprawę pogody.

Co do projektu przyłączy to fajne nam się złożyło bo zapytałam gościa co nam dom powiększał czy to wymaga projektu, i mi od razu narysował co i jak i do tego w cenie projektu domu, bardzo miły pan.

----------


## Arturo72

> No właśnie bo patrząc po twoje stopce, tak się zdziwiłem tym nawiewnikom


To było do wszystkich inwestorów zastanawiających się nad WG a WM  :wink:

----------


## Ladybird76

> No to powiem Ci że sporo, widzę że nie chcesz eksperymentować z kominem który Ci posłałem? Co do wodociągów, to ile za samo podłączenie, bo w okolicy mojej działki również był wodociąg, właściciel jakaś tam spółka policzyła sobie 2500zł za przyłączenie, a wykop i rury to już w mojej gestii.


Marion? poczekaj bo normalnie chyba mam wielką dziurę w głowie bo nie za bardzo zrozumiałam z tym experymentowaniem, które mi posłałeś hmmm i chętnie poexperymentuję jak rozwiniesz temat na priv  :smile:  - tylko nie dosłownie wiesz z experymentowaniem  :big tongue:

----------


## Ladybird76

> Doliczając do tego nawiewniki w oknach decyzja powinna być oczywista 
> Aczkolwiek zamiast spiro polecam inny rodzaj kanałów wentylacyjnych.


Arturo Ty to już nie gadaj mi nic o WM ... bo miałeś zrobić rzut okiem na mój dom i coś tam przemyśleć w tym temacie  :smile:  zostaje u mnie WG...  
Jakiś chyba mam skomplikowany dom w swojej prostocie  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> Bez problemowo i bez papierkowo to zlecić wykonanie przyłącza firmie wspólpracującej z wodociągami gminnymi.
> .


Arturo a Ty myślisz, że jakich firm Ja szukam ? Dostałam od samego Pana  wydającego mi warunki przyłączenia do sieci, namiary na różne firmy... no i pomimo tego oni jednak pytają za kazdym razem o projekt  :sad: dlatego też w poniedziałek jadę do wodociągów rozmawiać z tym temacie...

----------


## mariontg

> Arturo Ty to już nie gadaj mi nic o WM ... bo miałeś zrobić rzut okiem na mój dom i coś tam przemyśleć w tym temacie  zostaje u mnie WG...  
> Jakiś chyba mam skomplikowany dom w swojej prostocie


Zastanów się jeszcze tysiąc razy nad Wentylacją Mechaniczną ja u siebie projektuje, mimo że mój zajebisty projektant tego nie zrobił bo jechał na szymlu równo, MW można zrobić poważnie tanio, a jest podobno o niebo lepszą, jeszcze nie mam jak zrobię to potwierdzę albo nie! :wink:

----------


## mariontg

> Marion? poczekaj bo normalnie chyba mam wielką dziurę w głowie bo nie za bardzo zrozumiałam z tym experymentowaniem, które mi posłałeś hmmm i chętnie poexperymentuję jak rozwiniesz temat na priv  - tylko nie dosłownie wiesz z experymentowaniem


Może coś takiego:
http://www.sklep.pekabet.pl/katalog/...entylacja.html

może jest jakiś znawca, co by się wypowiedział fachowo czy jest ok, jak na moje oko całkiem spoko! :wink:

----------


## Ewelina i Albert

Witam, czy ktoś z bocianków interesował się już oknami. Jaką firmę polecacie i jak to wygląda cenowo?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## AsiaFK

*modena* napisz mi jeszcze proszę jaki macie w takim razie dach i czy macie strop ??? my chyba zmienimy ten nasz projekt hehehhe  nasz projektant chyba nas udusi  :smile:  ale dyskutowaliśmy wczoraj i w sumie doszliśmy do wniosku po kija nam ten strop jak planujemy na niego wyłożyć wełnę i tak zostawić a zwiększa nam to koszt domu o lekko 60 tyś !!!. I zrobimy taki dach drewniany 30st żeby w środku był strych (nie chcemy kratownicy) i wtedy ścianki w środku będą działowymi a tylko te po zew będą nośne a zaoszczędzone pieniądze wykorzystamy na lepszą izolację domu  :smile: .

pozdrawiam

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Witam, czy ktoś z bocianków interesował się już oknami. Jaką firmę polecacie i jak to wygląda cenowo?
> Pozdrawiam


po przekopaniu forum wzdłuż i wszerz wybrałem okna heka-plast  :smile:  kupowałem w zimie i udało się spory rabat utargować. dałem 20 tys zł za 

okna HekaPlast CT70 Cava, trzyszybowe, pięciokomorowe, 4 okucia antywyważeniowe, ciepły montaż, okna w ilości:

- 3 okna 600x900,
- 1 okno 1800x1800,
- 1 duże okno tarasowe przesuwne automat 2500x2300,
- 1 okno 1500x1300
- 3 okna 1500x1500
- 1 okno 1200x1500

wszystko w kolorze białym plus rolety (do suwanki i okna 1800x1800 z silnikami - opuszczane elektrycznie) oraz bramę garażową krispol z silnikami somfy.

----------


## mariontg

> Witam, czy ktoś z bocianków interesował się już oknami. Jaką firmę polecacie i jak to wygląda cenowo?
> Pozdrawiam


Ja się już po trochę wszystkim interesowałem i na pewno zwróćcie uwagę na szeroki profil 90, albo 93 jak np. ENERGO, i 6 komorowe. Najważniejszy jest montaż, żeby Wam ktoś nie spartolił dobrych okien, najlepszy ciepły montaż w warstwie ocieplenia albo do połowy wsunięte w  warstwę ocieplenia(przynajmniej tak czytałem).

----------


## izabelle

co co wod-kanu:80m kanalizacji,72 m wody,17 tys z materiałami,czyli 200 pln za metr z małym hakiem, woj.łódźkie

----------


## elmagra

Jakie wybieracie dachówki?

----------


## mariontg

> Jakie wybieracie dachówki?


blacho-dachówki  :wink:

----------


## fotohobby

> Jakie wybieracie dachówki?


Nic do tej pory nie okazało się się tak czasochłonne, jak wybór dachówki. Układ pomieszczeń, technologia wykonaia, sposób ogrzewania - to nic w porównaniu z przeglądaniem internetu, jeżdżeniem po pobliskich miejscowościach i oglądaniem dachów  :smile: 
w końcu stanęło na Bogen Reform 11 (vel Koramic Cosmo 11)

----------


## Ladybird76

> co co wod-kanu:80m kanalizacji,72 m wody,17 tys z materiałami,czyli 200 pln za metr z małym hakiem, woj.łódźkie


oj oj oj zabolało moją kieszeń  :sad:  70 m rury do wody  u mnie wg warunków przyłączeniowych to koszt 1000 złotych,  projekt 500, podpięcie rur 2500 do 3000, godzina koparki 50 złotych za całość przekopu daję 1000, nie znam jeszcze rur cen do kanalizacji ale kurcze czy jak to zlecam firmie to całość musi wynosić 13 tyś? wrrr jakiś koszmar z tą wodą

----------


## mariontg

> oj oj oj zabolało moją kieszeń  70 m rury do wody  u mnie wg warunków przyłączeniowych to koszt 1000 złotych,  projekt 500, podpięcie rur 2500 do 3000, godzina koparki 50 złotych za całość przekopu daję 1000, nie znam jeszcze rur cen do kanalizacji ale kurcze czy jak to zlecam firmie to całość musi wynosić 13 tyś? wrrr jakiś koszmar z tą wodą


ja za odwiert studni+pompka i montaż 10100zł i mam własną wodę :smile: 
I jak komin patrzyliście? ceny maja poważnie super!

----------


## Ladybird76

tak spoglądałam ale nic mi firma nie mówi ....

----------


## elmagra

Witajcie, jak wszyscy czekam na ocieplenie pogody. Po świętach mam nadzieję, że wreszcie "wykopki" ruszą, a my już zaczynamy myśleć o dachu. Stąd moje pytanie - jaką dachówkę wybraliście? Czym się kierowaliście? Ceną? Wyglądem? (przyznam, że jak patrzę na różne dachówki osobno, to jakoś tak ciężko mi je rozróżnić póki co) Myślimy nad kolorami w okolicach brązów - ciemnych czerwieni, może grafit jeśli cenowo byłby ok. Ale nie wiemy jakiej firmy dachówkę wybrać i co jest ważne przy jej wyborze. Mamy prosty dwuspadowy dach, ok 210mkw.

----------


## Art_83

Nad wyborem dachówki to chyba każdy spędził najwięcej czasu. Jeśli chodzi o kolor to ja idę w kierunku grafitu, a firma.... no właśnie. Chyba ostatecznie i tak zdecyduje najniższa cena w grupie typowanych dachówek w chwili zamawiani

----------


## elmagra

> Nad wyborem dachówki to chyba każdy spędził najwięcej czasu. Jeśli chodzi o kolor to ja idę w kierunku grafitu, a firma.... no właśnie. Chyba ostatecznie i tak zdecyduje najniższa cena w grupie typowanych dachówek


Szczerze powiem ci, że tak po prawdzie to jest mi to obojętnie co to będzie, byle wyglądała jako tako i nie zabiła cenowo, a co do firm czy koloru (w granicach rozsądku) to po prostu nie znam się i muszę pytać o zdanie bardziej zorientowanych, żeby nie żałować za jakiś czas.

----------


## gosiakmala

hej
witam się w -16  :sad:  i weź ty człowieku coś myśl. Musimy przywieźć w tym tygodniu cegły i bloczki oraz stemple budowlane. A na działce śniegu po łydki  :sad: . Chyba czas na odśnieżanie działki...masakra. wszystko w naszym rejonie stoi w miejscu, nikt nawet nosa nie wystawia na zewnątrz...

----------


## modena

> , a my już zaczynamy myśleć o dachu. Stąd moje pytanie - jaką dachówkę wybraliście? Czym się kierowaliście? Ceną? Wyglądem? (przyznam, że jak patrzę na różne dachówki osobno, to jakoś tak ciężko mi je rozróżnić póki co) Myślimy nad kolorami w okolicach brązów - ciemnych czerwieni, może grafit jeśli cenowo byłby ok. Ale nie wiemy jakiej firmy dachówkę wybrać i co jest ważne przy jej wyborze. Mamy prosty dwuspadowy dach, ok 210mkw.


Elmagra , dla mnie wybór dachówek to było najtrudniejsze wyzwanie  :roll eyes: 
Kupiłam kilkanaście sztuk różnych modeli do porównania ( Nelskampy, Creatony, Robeny i Tondachy)
Zaczęłam od Nelskampa F7 duży format,( ale dekarz zwrócił uwagę że duże dachówki są mniej odporne niż trochę mniejsze), potem Nelskamp  F10 ale że były już droższe od F7 to brałam pod uwagę Roben Monza plus , a wychodzi na to że będzie ostatecznie Tondach holenderka :smile:  , czarna glazura.
Czyli raczej najtańsze z ceramicznych. :smile:

----------


## anita_d

Właśnie otrzymałam wycenę przedłużenia sieci wodociągowej -  ok 20m, wstępnie 8100zł.  :sad:  Wydaje mi się bardzo dużo (gm. Wieliczka)
Instalacja przebiega przez drogę nieutwardzoną, wewnętrzną.

U nas pani architekt naniosła instalację zewnętrzną, została uzgodniona w ZUDP, do zgłoszenia w wodociągach potrzebowaliśmy projekt - cena 400zł przy czym projektant sam zgłosił w wodociągach i naniósł poprawki. Tu potrzebowaliśmy dodatkowo zgody wszystkich właścicieli działek, przez które będzie przebiegała sieć.

----------


## justyska

Jak już jesteśmy przy wyborach dachów....  :smile:  Jakie rynny wybraliście? Metalowe czy plastikowe? W naszym rejonie cena jest praktycznie ta sama (różnica 300 zł, plastikowe drożej) więc wyboru musimy dokonać na podstawie ich cech, tylko.

----------


## modena

> Jak już jesteśmy przy wyborach dachów....  Jakie rynny wybraliście? Metalowe czy plastikowe? W naszym rejonie cena jest praktycznie ta sama (różnica 300 zł, plastikowe drożej) więc wyboru musimy dokonać na podstawie ich cech, tylko.


Stalowe powlekane :yes: 
Dekarz popiera stalowe, znajomi przestrzegają przed plastikowymi. Od różnicy temperatur ( pracują) plastiki rozszczelniają się na łączeniach i  przelewa się woda :sick:

----------


## skrabi

tradycyjna karpiówka ceramiczna kolor ceglasty matowy, ale kolor to nam MPZP narzucił, gdyby nie to to może byłby grafit

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mazarron - Teja Curva Canal - Color Harmonie
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...4%99cia/page83

----------


## mariontg

> tradycyjna karpiówka ceramiczna kolor ceglasty matowy, ale kolor to nam MPZP narzucił, gdyby nie to to może byłby grafit


Można się odwołać, jak nam poszło odpisze!

----------


## skrabi

w sumie to mi to nie przeszkadza, zawsze mi się podobała klasyczna karpiówka, a że MPZP wymaga to przynajmniej jeden wybór z głowy

aczkolwiek może i by poszło, bo to jest podobno błąd w planie i ma być korekta, ktoś zrobił copy paste i nikt nie zakwestionował kilku głupich zapisów, nijak mających się do aktualnej zabudowy

----------


## Modest

Nie bać się pytać i dociekać u projektantów, wykonawców, sprzedawców. Nie ma głupich pytań od osób, które nie są fachowcami w danej dziedzinie - trzeba mieć tego świadomość i nie dać się zagadać, zastraszyć. I mieć chłodną głowę, nie panikować.

----------


## lucjus

Mamy wreszcie PnB  :big lol:  :big lol:  :Lol: , trwało ok4tyg, może byłoby mniej ale musieliśmy odrolnić teren pod garaż.
Nam budowa studni, pompka ,hydrofor itp.podali cenę 4500,ale moze jeszcze dopytam?
Trzeba będzie dowieźć sporo ziemi, wywrotka ziemi 80 zł-to cena ok, czy ktoś kupował taniej?
A jeszcze pytanie dla tych co buduja piwnicę, murarz chce dobudować wejście z zewnątrz-ale architekt i konstruktor,odradza,no i mi się to nie podoba, a od tej strony byłby tez przejazd do garazu

----------


## mariontg

> Mamy wreszcie PnB , trwało ok4tyg, może byłoby mniej ale musieliśmy odrolnić teren pod garaż.
> Nam budowa studni, pompka ,hydrofor itp.podali cenę 4500,ale moze jeszcze dopytam?
> Trzeba będzie dowieźć sporo ziemi, wywrotka ziemi 80 zł-to cena ok, czy ktoś kupował taniej?
> A jeszcze pytanie dla tych co buduja piwnicę, murarz chce dobudować wejście z zewnątrz-ale architekt i konstruktor,odradza,no i mi się to nie podoba, a od tej strony byłby tez przejazd do garazu


Studnię głębinową z pompką i hydroforem za 4500?

----------


## kajwroclaw

u nas ściany parteru prawie gotowe, rozglądamy się za kominami systemowymi. Słyszał ktoś może o kominach kom-went?

----------


## lucjus

No tak, nie głębinową, u nas woda chyba na głębokości 20 m

----------


## mariontg

> No tak, nie głębinową, u nas woda chyba na głębokości 20 m


to jak 20 metrów to i tak super cena!

----------


## moniss

Witam, witam.
Postanowiłam się wreszcie ujawnić i pozostawić za sobą miano Anonimowego Inwestora  :wink: 
Na razie mamy dziurę w ziemi głęboką na 2-4m (działka ze spadkiem) oraz ławy fundamentowe z pięknie wystającymi prętami starterowymi na ściany piwnicy.
Wkurza już nas ta pogoda, raz zima, dwa dni później wiosna i tak w koło, a nam w dziurze basen się robi  :bash:  i to prawie długości olimpijskiej.

Postanowienia na ten rok: 
- stan surowy otwarty (co najmniej)
- wiercona studnia




> ja za odwiert studni+pompka i montaż 10100zł i mam własną wodę


Chyba uśmiechnę się do Ciebie po namiary na studniarzy  :smile: 
Jakiej głębokości masz studnię?




> A jeszcze pytanie dla tych co buduja piwnicę, murarz chce dobudować wejście z zewnątrz-ale architekt i konstruktor,odradza,no i mi się to nie podoba, a od tej strony byłby tez przejazd do garazu


To zależy od projektu oraz potrzeb. 
My mamy do piwnicy wejście z ogrodu. 
Znajomi, którzy w piwnicy mają mieć kocioł na paliwo stałe nie mieli wejścia z zewnatrz, więc je już w trakcie murowania ścian dosztukowali (po zabiegowych schodach trochę ciężko z wnoszeniem opału o samym piecu nie wspominając.)

----------


## liszka

Dołączam wraz z mężem osobistym do grona Bocianowego.
Odebraliśmy PnB. Drugie zresztą, ale to długa historia. 

Czekamy na wiosnę. 

Studnia już jest. 30m - koszt 7500, bez dodatków.
Czekają kręgi do wkopania, pompa i cała reszta.

----------


## CODI

To i ja się przywitam.
Na forum jestem od 2004 roku bo miał być dom, w końcu było przejściowo mieszkanie (dzieciaki w drodze itp).
Ale zaczynamy na dniach cel to stan surowy otwarty ew w zamknięty jak fundusze pozwolą do końca roku.
Lokalizacja - Wrocław, działka ma 730 mkw, pozwolenie na budowę od 2012 roku mamy, są wszystkie media zostają przyłącza..
Dom prostokąt, dach dwuspadowy z 1 lukarną, 140mkw  po fundamentach, około 150 mkw powierzchnii użytkowej + 35mkw garażu w bryle.
Materiały ceramika 25cm + 20 ocieplenia na ścianach i podłodze, ceramika na dachu. Piec gazowy, reku z gwc.

Pozdrawiamy
Marcin, Ilona, Marysia, Piotruś.

----------


## michalc

Również witam na tym forum.

Budujemy dom w rododendronach 6 g2. Zaczęliśmy w lutym i lawirując w tej dziwnej pogodzie od wtorku mamy już ściany parteru. W przyszłym tygodniu będzie robiony strop  :smile: 

Co do studni głębinowej, to w startostwie Kartuzy niestety nawet na studnię do 30m i na użytek własny trzeba mieć projekt i sprawozdanie z robót geologicznych - same papierki 3700! (w tym badania wody w sanepidzie). 

Pod koniec maja - jak pogoda pozwoli  :wink:  - będzie SSO, a że okna już wybrane (Vetrex V70 Optimal Black) to teraz czas wybrać dachówkę - jednym słowem dylematy te same co u innych budujących  :smile: 

mC

----------


## justyska

29 marca, a u nas pada bardzo duży śnieg i jest 0 st.  :bash: 

Na budowie strop ułożony, czekamy na możliwość zalania. W tym czasie porównujemy oferty więźby, dachu, rynien... I szukamy odpowiedniego garażu (raczej blaszanego).

----------


## lucjus

:offtopic:  CODI: my też mamy Marysię no i Michałka, jak już naprawdę dokazuje,mówimy do niej MARIO! i działa

----------


## gosiakmala

u nas też wieje i pada  :sad: . Ale udało nam sie kupić stemple budowlane  :smile: . choć jedna dobra wiadomość bo krew zalewa przez tych urzędasów. Postanowienie o uzupełnieniu projektu dostaliśmy. Brednie jakieś wypisują  :sad: . Ale projektantka juz działa i po świętach złożymy uzupełnienie.

----------


## mariontg

> Witam, witam.
> Postanowiłam się wreszcie ujawnić i pozostawić za sobą miano Anonimowego Inwestora 
> Na razie mamy dziurę w ziemi głęboką na 2-4m (działka ze spadkiem) oraz ławy fundamentowe z pięknie wystającymi prętami starterowymi na ściany piwnicy.
> Wkurza już nas ta pogoda, raz zima, dwa dni później wiosna i tak w koło, a nam w dziurze basen się robi  i to prawie długości olimpijskiej.
> 
> Postanowienia na ten rok: 
> - stan surowy otwarty (co najmniej)
> - wiercona studnia
> 
> ...


Witam! BB to Bielsko? jak tak to masz na miejscu ekipę u mnie dali radę fachowo i przede wszystkim szybko i dokładnie!
http://www.studnie-bielsko.pl/
http://www.aquadrill.pl/

to ta sama firma mimo ze dwie strony maja z inną nazwą, trochę mnie to zaniepokoiło na początku ale okazało się ok, ja wziąłem opcję z rura osłonowa w cenie za 250 zł, rury osłonowej mam chyba 12m, ogólnie byłem do przodu mimo wszystko 300 zł, na 24 metrach miałem już gejzer, ale dowiercili się  do 30 bo dają gwarancję na wodę,  mogłem się upierać, że dotąd i koniec ale wtedy bez gwarancji dwu letniej na złoże, polecają pompy grundfosa za 3000 zł, ja mimo wszystko zainwestowałem w polską za 1000zł, ogólnie polecam!

----------


## mariontg

> Również witam na tym forum.
> 
> Budujemy dom w rododendronach 6 g2. Zaczęliśmy w lutym i lawirując w tej dziwnej pogodzie od wtorku mamy już ściany parteru. W przyszłym tygodniu będzie robiony strop 
> 
> Co do studni głębinowej, to w startostwie Kartuzy niestety nawet na studnię do 30m i na użytek własny trzeba mieć projekt i sprawozdanie z robót geologicznych - same papierki 3700! (w tym badania wody w sanepidzie). 
> 
> Pod koniec maja - jak pogoda pozwoli  - będzie SSO, a że okna już wybrane (Vetrex V70 Optimal Black) to teraz czas wybrać dachówkę - jednym słowem dylematy te same co u innych budujących 
> 
> mC


Nie maja prawa, to raz, badanie i tak musisz zrobić dla własnego bezpieczeństw, ale to jak ci się złoży przeczyści, jakie sprawozdanie?pierwsze słysze to jest uregulowane prawnie więc jak MPZP cie puszcza to nie maja nic do gadania!

----------


## klos1010

> To i ja się przywitam.
> Na forum jestem od 2004 roku bo miał być dom, w końcu było przejściowo mieszkanie (dzieciaki w drodze itp).
> Ale zaczynamy na dniach cel to stan surowy otwarty ew w zamknięty jak fundusze pozwolą do końca roku.
> Lokalizacja - Wrocław, działka ma 730 mkw, pozwolenie na budowę od 2012 roku mamy, są wszystkie media zostają przyłącza..
> Dom prostokąt, dach dwuspadowy z 1 lukarną, 140mkw  po fundamentach, około 150 mkw powierzchnii użytkowej + 35mkw garażu w bryle.
> Materiały ceramika 25cm + 20 ocieplenia na ścianach i podłodze, ceramika na dachu. Piec gazowy, reku z gwc..


No to jesteśmy na podobnym etapie z budową, z podobnym domem jeżeli chodzi o pow. użytkową / całkowitą i z garażem w bryle  :smile: 
Plan do końca roku to SSZ a na zimę instalacje wew.
Budynek mamy już wytyczony przez geodetę a na wtorek mamy zaplanowaną ekipę budowlaną, koparkę na fundamenty i stal na zbrojenie. Od jutra naiwnie liczę na poprawę pogody...

----------


## mkslonik

Jak każdy z nas. WIOSNO gdzie jesteś.  :Mad: :

----------


## mariontg

> Jak każdy z nas. WIOSNO gdzie jesteś. :


Wiosna albo umarła, albo jest w śpiączce :wink:

----------


## tupttus

iwo-ska jeżeli moge zapytać ile płaciłaś za projekt indywidualny? pytam dlatego, że obecnie własną koncepcję przedstawiłam projektantowi i (prosta bryła, parterowy bez uzyt. poddasza, 2 spadowy dach)  czekam na jego wycenę i potrzebuję argumentów gdyby mi wyjechał z jakaś kosmiczną wyceną.

----------


## moniss

*mariontg*
Tak, Bielsko  :smile: 
Ale ta firma, właśnie dziś się dowiedziałam od kolegi, to: jedna firma należy do wuja a druga do siostrzeńca/bratanka; siedziba (a przynajmniej właściciele) z Międzybrodzia  :smile: 

*tupttus*
Też mam projekt indywidualny. Gdy wstępnie podpytywałam o ceny za projekt domu ok. 150m2 użytkowej to oscylowały w granicach 5-15tys. (pierwsza cena bez instalacji, sama architektura). Gdy przyszło co do czego, to słyszałam ceny od 9tys.

----------


## mariontg

> *mariontg*
> Tak, Bielsko 
> Ale ta firma, właśnie dziś się dowiedziałam od kolegi, to: jedna firma należy do wuja a druga do siostrzeńca/bratanka; siedziba (a przynajmniej właściciele) z Międzybrodzia 
> 
> *tupttus*
> Też mam projekt indywidualny. Gdy wstępnie podpytywałam o ceny za projekt domu ok. 150m2 użytkowej to oscylowały w granicach 5-15tys. (pierwsza cena bez instalacji, sama architektura). Gdy przyszło co do czego, to słyszałam ceny od 9tys.


W rodzinie siła!hhehe, ale poważnie solidnie i fachowo i z tego co pytałem i dzwoniłem ceny maja konkurencyjne!(studnia)
Do projektanta mojego dałbym  ci namiar  ale nie jestem zadowolony, wiele rzeczy obiecał, a wyszło inaczej  skasował wraz z pozyskaniem pozwolenia ponad 6 tysi, pracuje na szymlach i może stąd taka cena(projekt bez instalacji)

----------


## hesperius

Witajcie!  :Smile: 

Od jakiegos czasu przegladam forum i postanowilam sie ujawnic... Jestesmy wlasnie na etapie kupowania dzialki, czesc "papierkologii' mamy juz za soba. Za blizej nieokreslona chwile bedziemy zmagac sie z projektem (ostatecznie: indywidualnym). Ostro negocjujemy jego cene  :wink:  Chcielibysmy w tym roku postawic SSZ, ale... to optymistyczna wersja zdarzen.

Pozdrawiam wszystkich rozpoczynajacych w tym roku budowe - niech marzenia sie spelniaja!  :Smile: 
Pieknych Swiat Wielkiej Nocy!

P.S. Przepraszam za posty bez polskich znakow, ten zwierzak z klawiatura zupelnie mnie nie slucha  :wink:

----------


## moniss

> Do projektanta mojego dałbym ci namiar ale nie jestem zadowolony, wiele rzeczy obiecał, a wyszło inaczej skasował wraz z pozyskaniem pozwolenia ponad 6 tysi, pracuje na szymlach i może stąd taka cena(projekt bez instalacji)


Ja swojego też nie polecam  :big tongue: 
Nikt ze znajomych zlecających zrobienie projektu indywidualnego (a było ich całkiem sporo), od Czechowic aż po Żywiec, nie polecał swoich architektów. To chyba o czymś świadczy. Tak się zaczęłam zastanawiać, czy na Podbeskidziu nie ma porządnych architektów, o których się tyle czyta w pismach budowlanych a nawet tutaj na forum? 
My też chcieliśmy projekt bez instalacji (koszt 9tys.) ale później sie okazało że w Urzędzie kierownik szaleje i instalacje muszą byc w projekcie. Zostały więc zrobione na odczepnego (wod-kan i ogrzewanie), bo i tak wszystko będzie całkiem inaczej.

----------


## skrabi

ja byłem z mojego zadowolony  :smile:  ale mi akurat żona robiła projekt  :smile: 
instalacje i konstrukcje musieliśmy zlecić, za konstrukcje zapłacilismy 1700 a za wodę, co, kanlizę i WM 1500,
prąd mieliśmy po znajomości za friko

----------


## moniss

> ja byłem z mojego zadowolony  ale mi akurat żona robiła projekt 
>  instalacje i konstrukcje musieliśmy zlecić, za konstrukcje zapłacilismy 1700 a za wodę, co, kanlizę i WM 1500,
>  prąd mieliśmy po znajomości za friko


Ach, szczęściarz!  :smile: 
Dom przemyślany pod względem funkcjonalnych i ekonomicznym w trakcie budowy i użytkowania. Będę zaglądać do Twojego dziennika  :smile: 
Podoba mi się w Twoim projekcie brak okien połaciowych. U nas w założeniach do projektu mieliśmy punkt o ich braku lub minimalnej ilości (np 1 szt. w łązience), a wyszło, że będziemy ich mieli aż 4  :sad: 
Co do instalacji do projektu, to też płaciliśmy po 500zł każdemu fachowcowi. 
Projekt WM zrobimy dopiero w tym roku, a będzie niestandardowy, bo rurami WM mają być kanały w stropach kanałowych.

----------


## arek-1

> Mamy wreszcie PnB , trwało ok4tyg, może byłoby mniej ale musieliśmy odrolnić teren pod garaż.
> Nam budowa studni, pompka ,hydrofor itp.podali cenę 4500,ale moze jeszcze dopytam?
> Trzeba będzie dowieźć sporo ziemi, wywrotka ziemi 80 zł-to cena ok, czy ktoś kupował taniej?
> A jeszcze pytanie dla tych co buduja piwnicę, murarz chce dobudować wejście z zewnątrz-ale architekt i konstruktor,odradza,no i mi się to nie podoba, a od tej strony byłby tez przejazd do garazu


Te 4500 to jakoś mało, ja za pompę, hydrofor i hydraulik  zapłaciłem 3500 zł. - studnię mam wykopaną przed wojną 28 m w dół  :tongue:

----------


## mariontg

Wesołych Świat wszystkim i byle do wiosny hehe

----------


## gosiakmala

pół metra śniegu po dniu dziejszym.....i to nie prima aprilis!

----------


## beerboobs

Witam wszystkich, my również zaczelismy budowę 01-03-2013 w Skrzeszewie. Budujemy dom z archonu Dom w winogronach G z kilkoma zmianami. Ławy już wylane, czekamy na pogodę albo zmieniamy projekt na iglo. Pozdrawiamy

----------


## elmagra

oj, a my dziś mieliśmy mieć wytyczanie domku z geodetą... już drugi raz przenosiliśmy termin. Mam nadzieję, że w poniedziałek już się uda, bo ileż można czekać na tę wiosnę... A potem boję się, że nam jesień/zima pokrzyżuje plany i nie zrobimy tego, co byśmy chcieli (no tak  po prawdzie, to albo zima albo pusty portfel nam te plany pokrzyżować może... oby żadne z nich  :smile:  ) 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## andja_z99

u nas jutro miał być geodeta, przełożony na poniedziałek, oby się już udało...

----------


## asica25

A nam dzisiaj przywieźli materiał na ściany :smile:  Tylko teraz zostało czekać na odpowiednią pogodę...

----------


## alkasta

My też już przekładamy trzeci raz rozpoczęcie prac . Teraz na 9.04. Drewno już czeka na szalunki. Dziś dojechało.....

----------


## beerboobs

U nas już bloczki i pustaki na działce, a niedługo kończy się termin na zwrot palet ....;-(

----------


## alkasta

> U nas już bloczki i pustaki na działce, a niedługo kończy się termin na zwrot palet ....;-(


Z której hurtowni bierzecie materiały?

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Witam wszystkich. 3 dni temu wraz z małżonką staliśmy się właścicielami projektu "Dom w Jonagoldach G2 TERMO" od Archonu i za jakieś 2 miesiące ruszamy z budową. Dołączamy więc do zacnego grona hehe  :smile:  Stawia może ktoś taką chatkę ?? Przerabiamy trochę projekt przesuwając ścianę za garażem i wybieramy lustrzane odbicie z racji umiejscowienia na działce...

----------


## k_stok

Witam!! Bociany i rodziny bocianków!
U nas też pozwolenie na budowe leży już od 2 miesiecy w szufladzie i oprócz zgłoszenia budowy jeszcze nic sie na dobre nie 
zaczeło na naszej budowie ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli i jak ten metr śniegu zniknie to zaczynamy!!!

----------


## zula_5

Witam wszystkich serdecznie.
Też zaczynamy w tym roku przygodę z budową. Z projektem wozimy się od lipca. A teraz mam do Was ogromną prośbę: dajcie jakieś namiary na projektanta przyłączy wody. Widziałam tu osoby ze Śląska np Świętochłowice gdzie projekt miały dużo tańszy. Mnie zaśpiewano 900zł. Pomóżcie.

----------


## gosiakmala

> Witam!! Bociany i rodziny bocianków!
> U nas też pozwolenie na budowe leży już od 2 miesiecy w szufladzie i oprócz zgłoszenia budowy jeszcze nic sie na dobre nie 
> zaczeło na naszej budowie ale jesteśmy dobrej myśli i jak ten metr śniegu zniknie to zaczynamy!!!


hej Ziom!
a gdzie budujecie?

----------


## mariontg

u nas znowu pada śnieg :WTF:

----------


## kajwroclaw

u nas na szczęście około 3-5 stopni, dziś przyjechał strop i od jutra zaczynają układać. My tymczasem zaczynamy latać za dachem.

----------


## aLilith

*kajwroclaw* szczęściarzu u nas nadal zima i sypie. Coraz bardziej się obawiam o termin rozpoczęcia prac, no ale cóż. Wczoraj znów przełożyliśmy termin przywozu materiału. Do geodety nawet nie idę.

----------


## lucjus

Do alvaroalvaro78 my tez budujemy jonagoldy w odbiciu lustrzanym, zamiast garazu pokój, G2 wolnostojący.Zapraszam na priva :bye: 
A nam kierownik zaproponował żeby nie iść do geodety wytyczyc działkę tylko on sam z ekipą(mamy wznowione słupki graniczne no i chyba na tej podstawie).Zgodzić się czy jednak lepiej te 1000 zł geodecie.
U nas śnieg, mokro i co kto chce, chyba dopiero w maju coś wykopiemy :no: Dobrze,że w tym roku duzo nie planujemy,ale w przyszłym roku to będzie stres z taką pogodą,jeśli zachcemy się wprowadzic pod koniec roku...

----------


## aLilith

> A nam kierownik zaproponował żeby nie iść do geodety wytyczyc działkę tylko on sam z ekipą(mamy wznowione słupki graniczne no i chyba na tej podstawie).Zgodzić się czy jednak lepiej te 1000 zł geodecie.


 A to nie ma takiej potrzeby, że uprawniony geodeta po wytyczeniu budynku coś tam wpisuje w DzB? Może ktoś wie z tych co maja to za sobą. Jak to od strony formalnej wygląda?

----------


## moniss

Pierwszy wpis w DzB należy do geodety, tak samo jak ostatni.
My sami wytyczaliśmy miejsce pod wykop na piwnice, a wytyczenie ław już w gotowym wykopie, to było zadanie geodety.
Przy budynku niepodpiwniczonym, wytyczenie budynku dla pana koparkowego aby wiedział skąd ściągać humus - może zrobić ktoś łebski, kto się zna na odległościach (np. kierbud). 
Wytyczenie ław domu - to już zadanie dla geodety.

----------


## fotohobby

Geodeta wytycza ławy i wyznacza poziom 0, ale żeby brał za to 1000zl ?
U mnie 500...

----------


## modena

> Geodeta wytycza ławy i wyznacza poziom 0, ale żeby brał za to 1000zl ?
> U mnie 500...


Geodeci liczą  za punkt . U mnie też ma być  coś około  500zł , prosty budynek - 4 punkty.

----------


## moniss

My za wytyczenie osi ław fundamentowych i ustalenie wysokości, zapłaciliśmy 900zł netto.
Takiej wielkości dom (rzut parteru) z 14-ma narożnikami:

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie też uwinęli się szybnko - 6 punktów

----------


## aLilith

Czyli płacimy za każdy wytyczony narożnik?

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Czyli płacimy za każdy wytyczony narożnik?


no tak sobie to liczą w znakomitej większości.

----------


## asica25

My płacilśmy 300 zł za wytyczyczenie osi  budynku ( w sumie 6 punktów) i ustalenie wysokości piwnicy, ale ta cena to po znajomości :smile:

----------


## dorota7602

Witam po raz kolejny  :smile:  szukam osób budujących Miniaturkę N archonu  :smile:  /archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-miniaturka-n/m4e2426dcaa0e8
jak do tej pory nie znalazłam kogoś kto by budował taki mały domek  :smile:  
Jak wy ja również czekam na sprzyjającą pogodę......niech ta zima się już zakończy bo człowiek chciałby pokopać w ziemi a tu nic z tego  :sad:  

Pozdrawiam Dorota

----------


## beerboobs

> Z której hurtowni bierzecie materiały?


solid bud nie polecam

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

> Do alvaroalvaro78 my tez budujemy jonagoldy w odbiciu lustrzanym, zamiast garazu pokój, G2 wolnostojący.Zapraszam na priva
> A nam kierownik zaproponował żeby nie iść do geodety wytyczyc działkę tylko on sam z ekipą(mamy wznowione słupki graniczne no i chyba na tej podstawie).Zgodzić się czy jednak lepiej te 1000 zł geodecie.
> U nas śnieg, mokro i co kto chce, chyba dopiero w maju coś wykopiemyDobrze,że w tym roku duzo nie planujemy,ale w przyszłym roku to będzie stres z taką pogodą,jeśli zachcemy się wprowadzic pod koniec roku...


Więc budujemy podobny domek (my tą wersję z G2 zespoloną z domem) - Rozeznawaliście już ekipy ? Ile wam powiedzieli ? Ja dziś będę jechał do drugiej z ekip i zostawię im projekt do kosztorysu. Pierwsi krzyknęli mi 43k od początku do dachu z papą... Dużo ?? Wypowiedzcie się. Domek po przesunięciu ściany ~175m2 parterówka. Oto projekt:

http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m1001f9617859d

----------


## asica25

Moje wieści z placu boju :smile: 
W końcu dzisiaj zaczęło się u nas wielkie murowanie :smile: Chłopaki z ekipy wypoczęci po długiej zimie wymurowali wszystkie bloczki, prysnęło dziś aż 10 palet :smile: Jutro cd :smile: Aż miło popatrzeć jak nad piwnicą coś się pnie do góry :smile:

----------


## lucjus

Chyba nie dużo, my na razie za murowanie garaż G2oddzielny, piwnica i fundamenty ok.15, drugie tyle w przyszłym roku.Ale dach to juz inna ekipa i co innego.Wg kosztorysu dach kryty dachówką ceramiczną ok 60 tys!!!Nie wiem jak to udźwigniemy, ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku, jak doczekamy :smile: 

Malbork, bylismy  :smile:  nie ma to jak zamek...

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

43k zł z deskowaniem i papą , położenie dachówki i rynien dodatkowa kasa...

----------


## beerboobs

> Moje wieści z placu boju
> W końcu dzisiaj zaczęło się u nas wielkie murowanieChłopaki z ekipy wypoczęci po długiej zimie wymurowali wszystkie bloczki, prysnęło dziś aż 10 paletJutro cdAż miło popatrzeć jak nad piwnicą coś się pnie do góry


Gratulacje !  :wink:  ilu chłopa robi, e tak prą do przodu?

----------


## asica25

Dzisiaj i wczoraj było ich sześciu, robią naprawdę szybko. Garaż dwustanowiskoowy już jest wymurowany i prawie połowa parteru. Jutro będą stawiać najprawdopodobniej komin od kominka i kończyć parter :smile: Kurczę nie umiem  tutaj wstawić dziennika budowy i zdjęć ale pracę posuwają się  naprawdę bardzo szybko do przodu..... w końcu :smile: Dodam, że budują z ytonga a ten materiał stawia się podobno błyskawicznie.

----------


## storrada

> 43k zł z deskowaniem i papą , położenie dachówki i rynien dodatkowa kasa...


Witam!
mam pytanie odnośnie cen - budujemy domek 8 na 10 m. 131 m.2 prostokąt (dach dwuspadowy) z porotermu gładzonego. Budujemy w Opolu. Nasz kierownik budowy umówił nas z firmą, która za stan surowy otwarty policzyła nam 41 000, z tym, że u nas dźwig nie wiedzie na działkę więc cegły muszą sami przenosić. I tu moje pytanie, czy to jednak trochę nie za dużo. Interesuje mnie w szczególności, ile płacicie za 1m.2 ściany nośnej a ile za działówkę, i czy wasi wykonawcy liczyli koszt postawienia ściany na piętrze drożej niż na parterze?

u nas np. koszt wykonania ściany nośnej 25 cm policzyli na  parterze 50 zł./metr a na piętrze 55/metr, 
za ścianę działową 12cm 45 zł. parter 47 - piętro,
za wykonanie komina prefabrykowanego z czapą liczą 1300, za schody zewnętrzne 1500, 
za 1m2 stropu teriva z podciągami i wieńcami 90 zł./metr, wykonanie słupów i wieńców w ściankach kolankowych 72 zł./metr, wykonanie ścian fundamentowych 60 zł/metr, zasypka stan 0 -63zł.m3
napiszcie proszę, czy to dobre ceny, bo chcę z nimi negocjować

----------


## ulciam

Mogę podać Ci ceny dla orientacji jakie były w opolskim w 2010 r.(było bardzo drogo w porównaniu do innych województw),ale z tego co się orientuję to robocizna trochę staniała.
Dom po zewn. 882x882 i tak SSO 25500zł(-wykop i zasypanie koparką -1500zł.,stan 0;wymurowanie ścian ,izolacja docieplenie , rozłożenie rur ,oraz zalanie płyty-6000zł,parter ;ściany zewn., wewn.i komin-6000zł.,strop winerberger i schody żelbetowe 6500zł.,poddasze; szczyty ,ś.działowe,komin i wieniec 5500zł.),za wymurowanie komina z klinkieru już na zewnątrz ok.3zł/1 szt.,dach cieśla 7tyś.i dekarz 7 tyś.. i schody zewn. do budynku 1500zł.

----------


## beerboobs

> Dzisiaj i wczoraj było ich sześciu, robią naprawdę szybko. Garaż dwustanowiskoowy już jest wymurowany i prawie połowa parteru. Jutro będą stawiać najprawdopodobniej komin od kominka i kończyć parterKurczę nie umiem  tutaj wstawić dziennika budowy i zdjęć ale pracę posuwają się  naprawdę bardzo szybko do przodu..... w końcuDodam, że budują z ytonga a ten materiał stawia się podobno błyskawicznie.


Z takim tempem, w czerwcu sie wprowadzisz  :wink: . U mnie ruszło 3 dni i majster się rozchorował...;-(

----------


## k_stok

Co do kosztów jedna ekipa wyliczła nam za każdy etap oddzielnie inni podawali łacznie i rozbierzność była duża...od 50 tys netto do 35 brutto - ceny Białostockie.

----------


## water-sprite

> Moje wieści z placu boju
> W końcu dzisiaj zaczęło się u nas wielkie murowanieChłopaki z ekipy wypoczęci po długiej zimie wymurowali wszystkie bloczki, prysnęło dziś aż 10 paletJutro cdAż miło popatrzeć jak nad piwnicą coś się pnie do góry


 Jak miło słyszeć, że ktoś już zaczął. Może pójdzie za Wami reszta bocianków  :smile:  Zawsze ktoś musi być pierwszy, a potem to już poleci  :big grin:  
Mój murarz mówi, że za kilka dni może zaczynać. Już nie mogę się doczekać.

----------


## kajwroclaw

U nas strop już ułożony, teraz kręcą schody na górę. Więcej z tym stropem roboty niż z murowaniem całego parteru.

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Dziś odebrałem mapę do celów projektowych - cena 700 zł brutto - wypowiedzcie się ?? Pytałem się już o tyczenie pod fundamenty to powiedział mi 400 zł ceny wydają się być  OK co ??

----------


## aLilith

> Dziś odebrałem mapę do celów projektowych - cena 700 zł brutto - wypowiedzcie się ?? Pytałem się już o tyczenie pod fundamenty to powiedział mi 400 zł ceny wydają się być  OK co ??


Też za mapę płaciłam 700 tyle, ze w zeszłym roku. O wytyczanie zapytałam i u mnie tak jak we wcześniejszych postach liczą od wytyczanego narożnika (czy tam słupka jak mi geodeta powiedział ) i za każdy 100zł. U nas 7 rogów  :sad:

----------


## dorota7602

> Z tym prądem to jest loteria , ale bardzo rzadko chyba się zdarza ja bynajmniej nie słyszałem żeby od razu mieć prąd na zwykłej taryfie, energetyka musi nas trochę podoić z kasy. Jakby to człowiek ważniejszych wydatków nie miał



wczoraj był mąż w energetyce w zielonej górze i nie ma szans na normalną taryfę ...trzeba wykupić prąd budowlany i postawić dodatkową szafkę.

----------


## alkasta

Ufffffff.... Zaczęło się. Koparka ruszyła, geodeta zaraz będzie. :big lol:

----------


## fotohobby

A u mnie "robi się" płyta. W dwa dni ekipa wymieniła i zagęścila grunt pod płytą, ułożyła kanalizację, zalała wzystko warstwą chudziaka. Sąsiedzi są pod wrażeniem  :wink: 
Co mnie pozytywnie zaskoczyło, to wręcz wzorcowa punktualnośc ekipy i wszystkich dostawców. 
Oby tak dalej.

----------


## water-sprite

Ekipy wypoczęte po długiej zimie, dostawcy też czekali aż wreszcie się coś ruszy. Tak się cieszę, że już coś się u Was dzieje jakby to u mnie już "się robiło"  :smile: 

Ja jeszcze trochę poczekam, dostałam wczoraj śwież info, że śniegu już nie ma. W weekend rodzice męża sprawdzą czy jest błoto, jeśli da się wjechać to zaczynamy.  :yes: 

Chwilowo "walczymy" z ZE chcemy mieć skrzynkę tam gdzie nam pasuje, a nie w drugim końcu działki. Trzymajcie kciuki. 

Pozdrawiam budujących.

----------


## kiwi19

Witam wszystkich wiosennie. My tez zaczynamy budowę w tym roku. Budujemy  http://www.projektyzwizja.pl/projekty-domow/stylowy-2  ale z dobudowanym pomieszczeniem dodatkowym. Im dłużej czekamy na kolejne etapy tym więcej zmian wprowadzamy. W przyszłym tygodniu składamy papiery na pozwolenie na budowę. U nas wszystkie te etapy ogarnia pani inżynier ale żałujemy tej decyzji bo babsko strasznie przeciąga terminy. Sami zrobilibyśmy to i taniej i szybciej.  Chcielismy żeby domek do stanu otwartego z dachem wybudowała nam firma. pierwsza wycena z materiałami po stronie firmy to 360 tys!!  :jaw drop:  po przejściu przez kolejne firmy i murarzy ostatecznie zdecydowalismy się na murarza za 30 tys. Ceny sa kosmicznie zróznicowane. Teraz tak jak wiekszośc bocianków chyba zastanawiamy się czy kupować materiał juz teraz czy czekac do lipca?
Water sprite jak walczycie o ta skrzynkę w dobrym miejscu? My mamy na drugim końcu działki własnie zaplanowaną...

----------


## asica25

Mamy już ściany parteru gotowe oraz wylane nadproża :smile:  We wtorek najprawdopodobniej będą zalewać strop nad garażem :smile:  Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!!!

----------


## kajwroclaw

> Mamy już ściany parteru gotowe oraz wylane nadproża We wtorek najprawdopodobniej będą zalewać strop nad garażem Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujących!!!


widzę, że my z jednego regionu to i prace na podobnym etapie  :smile:

----------


## podlasianka77

A nam w końcu udało się wykopać studnię i rozprowadzić instalacje na prąd budowlany. Zostało tylko podłączyć prąd. Woda na 22 metrach.

----------


## aLilith

U nas w poniedziałek przewiert sterowany pod drogą :wiggle:  -będę miała wodę ni działce a dziś panowie przyjechali z pierwszymi paletami  :big lol:  żeby już było tak cieplutko bo na działce na razie mokro jak diabli.

----------


## gosiakmala

podlasianka a wode bedziecie badać?

----------


## podlasianka77

Na dzień dzisiejszy będziemy kupować filtr do odżelazowienia, ale to dopiero w momencie robienia hydrauliki.A co poza tym to zobaczymy.Może badanie też zrobimy.

----------


## justyska

> U nas strop już ułożony, teraz kręcą schody na górę. Więcej z tym stropem roboty niż z murowaniem całego parteru.


U nas podobnie- strop już jakiś czas jest ułożony i czekamy na wylanie. W tym tygodniu prace na pewno pójdą do przodu. Szukamy fachowca, który zrobi nam pokrycie dachu. Do tego etapu wszystko jest dograne. 
A i kolejna transza z banku rozliczona bez problemu.

----------


## tomtom4AD

Witam Wszystkich budujacych!

rowniez zaczelismy w tym tygodniu, czwartek 11 kwietnia. Deszczowy tydzien skutecznie zablokowal zebranie humusu, wiec ekipa zrobila garaz na narzedzia i tyczylismy ogrodzenie oraz bryle budynku. Material juz zamowiony i 1/4 dowieziona na plac budowy (cegla ceramiczna Roben 24cm). Wyglada to na baardzo solidny dobrze wypalony pustak.

Od poniedzialku CAT i bedzie sie dzialo, zapowiada sie piekna pogoda pn - czw we Wroclawiu.

----------


## izabelle

hej!czy ktoś planuje kłaść blachę na rąbek?właśnie się do niej przymierzam i potrzebuje Waszych opinii!

----------


## syberia

izabelle , co dokładnie masz na myśli ?  blachę na rąbek czy panele ?

----------


## ijcom

Witam wszystkich.
Decyzja o budowie zapadła w październiku 2012.
Projekt  Malwina]
Z drobnymi zmianami. Troszkę zmieniliśmy okna, obniżyliśmy salon o dwa schodki i takie tam
Jesteśmy w trakcie oczekiwania na PNB. 
Mnóstwo papierków do załatwienia. Chwilami mnie już to męczy. :bash: 
Najszczęśliwszy bym był z łopatą w ręku. :big grin: 
Tymczasem mamy na działce kontener, doprowadzony prąd, kupiony obraz do salonu i wybrane meble.  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Tymczasem mamy na działce kontener, doprowadzony prąd, kupiony obraz do salonu i wybrane meble.


A my mamy kupione żyrandole do salonu i jadalni. Kupowane pod inny projekt, ale do obecnego też będą pasować  :wink: 
Poza tym cała kolekcja porcelany czeka na kredensy i witryny w nowym dmu  :smile:

----------


## ijcom

Tego właśnie się obawiam.
Zanim wybuduję dom będę musiał wynająć magazyn tak ze 100 m2.
Właśnie się dowiedziałem że żonka wybrała wypoczynek do salonu.  :big grin:

----------


## modena

> Jesteśmy w trakcie oczekiwania na PNB
> Mnóstwo papierków do załatwienia. Chwilami mnie już to męczy.
> Najszczęśliwszy bym był z łopatą w ręku.
> Tymczasem mamy na działce kontener, doprowadzony prąd, kupiony obraz do salonu i wybrane meble.


My mamy prąd i wodę oraz lampę do salonu  :big grin:  :big lol: 

Dla wszystkich którzy załatwiają jeszcze papierologię budowlaną:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmZkeBv3uFc

Trzymajcie się dzielnie :smile:

----------


## izabelle

syberia,chodzi mi o blachę na rąbek a nie panele

----------


## Art_83

> Dla wszystkich którzy załatwiają jeszcze papierologię budowlaną:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmZkeBv3uFc
> Trzymajcie się dzielnie


co prawda to prawda...

----------


## Pati i Mariusz

Witamy, 
my również zaczynamy budowę "naszego" domku parterowego z projektu indywidualnego, decyzję o PnB otrzymaliśmy w marcu  :smile:  obecnie robimy rozeznanie w cenach materiałów na płytę fundamentową, czekamy na osuszenie ziemi, bo jest zbyt mokro, i zaczynamy  :smile:

----------


## pablomoc

z ciekawości tu zajrzałem i tak sobie myślę że nie chiało by mi się drugi raz przez to przechodzić  :smile:  ale wspominam miło, trochę nerwów i siły mnie to kosztowało

----------


## hesperius

> My mamy prąd i wodę oraz lampę do salonu 
> 
> Dla wszystkich którzy załatwiają jeszcze papierologię budowlaną:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmZkeBv3uFc
> 
> Trzymajcie się dzielnie


Do ogladania w chwilach zwatpienia  :smile:

----------


## Oliczar

Witam,
Przyznam, że z mężem podczytujemy Wasze poczynania.
Kupiliśmy w tym roku działkę (17 arów), planujemy budowę domu parterowego. mamy już dom więc jakoś szczególnie nam się nie śieszy. Będziemy próbować własnymi siłam.
Obecnie załatwiamy papierologię do PnB.

Lekko się zamieszałam w sprawie mediów, moze ktoś tu da radę mi to wytłumaczyć.

Do działki doprowadzone są wszytskie media tzn prąd, gaz, woda i kanalizacja.Fizycznie wygląda to tak ze przed działką stoją skrzynki.
Do adaptacji projektu potrzebuję warunków technicznych przyłączy. czyli co? Wszelakie wnioski w Enea czy PgNiGe dotyczą raczej doprowadzenia skrzynek. Czy już na tym etapie muszę wiedziec ile kW będziemy potrzebowali?
Pomocy!

No i powodzenia dla wszytskich budujących.

----------


## k_stok

No to widać że zaczęło się dziać!! Wszyscy wyruszają w teren....my już też zaczęliśmy i bardzoooo się cieszę. 
 :big lol:

----------


## ijcom

> Witam,
> 
> ...
> Do działki doprowadzone są wszytskie media tzn prąd, gaz, woda i kanalizacja.Fizycznie wygląda to tak ze przed działką stoją skrzynki.
> Do adaptacji projektu potrzebuję warunków technicznych przyłączy. czyli co? Wszelakie wnioski w Enea czy PgNiGe dotyczą raczej doprowadzenia skrzynek. Czy już na tym etapie muszę wiedziec ile kW będziemy potrzebowali?
> ....


W miare na świeżo jestem po zalatwianiu tych spraw.

Zarówno do PGNIGE  jak i ENEA trzeba wystąpić o warunki przyłączenia, w tych warunkach dostawcy mediów określą co i jak należy wykonać z uwzględnieniem prac już wykonanych. Na podstawie tych warunków można dokonać adaptacji projektu gotowego i należy wykonać projekt instalacji zewnętrznych (czyli od przyłącza do domu) projekt ten musi być uzgodniony w ZUDT i dopiero dołączony do projektu domu. Bez tego nie będzie PnB. Oprócz prądu i gazu nie zapomnijcie o wodzie kanalizacji i deszczówce. Szczegóły pewnie są w WZ lub w innych dokumentach. Jeżeli chodzi o zapotrzebowanie mocy to wstępnie trzeba je wpisać we wniosku o warunki przyłączenia (to te kW i m3) Można je łatwo wyliczyć, stosowne tabele są na stronie ENEI i PGNIGE.

 :big grin:  Pozdrawiam i życzę miłych urzędników po drodze do PnB

----------


## izabelle

> z ciekawości tu zajrzałem i tak sobie myślę że nie chiało by mi się drugi raz przez to przechodzić  ale wspominam miło, trochę nerwów i siły mnie to kosztowało


cześć zajrzałam do Twojego dziennika i widze że masz na dachu blachę na rąbek ruukki i jesteś zadowolony!próbuje wybrać miedzy nią a plannja emką?na plannje dostałam lepsza cenę,rzuć coś o swoich dachowych dylematach sprzed roku chyba,tak?

----------


## vivid

*Witam!! wlasnie zaczelismy - dokladnie dzis wbilismy lopate!!!  pozdrawiam znad morza i buduje dom Dobry II  bardzo cieszylabym sie gdyby ktos jeszcze....*

----------


## gosiakmala

super ze w końcu (połowa kwietnia,,,) coś sie u wszystkich ruszyło!  :smile:

----------


## SGS2013

Witam forumowiczów. Zaczynamy budowę prawdopodobnie w przyszłym tygodniu, jak "wody odejdą". 
Oby 2013 rok był szczęśliwy dla nas, rozpoczynających budowę.

----------


## Oliczar

*ijcom* bardzo dziękuję.

----------


## anita_d

Obliczar, dla ZUDP potrzebujesz mieć wrysowane na mapce wszystkie instalacje zewnętrzne +  dodkowo dla prądu pieczątkę (także na mapce) o zatwierdzeniu trasy przez ZE. Do PnB potrzebne będą projekty instalacji dla każdej z osobna - prąd, kanalizacja, woda deszczowa, gaz, wywierty gwc wykonane przez osoby uprawnione. Projekt dla wody też będzie potrzebny, ale to dopiero przy zgłoszeniu w wodociągach.
Przynajmniej tak było w moim przypadku (gm. Wieliczka) - IV kwartał 2012.

----------


## moniss

My zleciliśmy tą całą papierologię architektowi, tylko składaliśmy autografy pod wnioskami  :smile:  Poza tym daliśmy mu upoważnienie do reprezentowania nas we wszelkich urzędach.
Moim zdaniem to najlepsze rozwiązanie, bo nie traci się na tą całą biurokrację czasu i nerwów, poza tym architekt wie czego potrzeba do złożenia papierów o pozwolenie na budowę.

----------


## Neogobius

Wybudowanie domu to jedne nerwy (papierologia, pogoda, pracownicy i cala masa problemów  :smile:  ), ale dopiero po wybudowaniu się zacznie jak już się mieszka.....

----------


## kiwi19

Moniss, my tez zlecilismy papierkologię  sprawdzonej Pani inzynier. W efekcie wszystko trwa juz baaaardzo długo.  projekty przyłączy miały być w lutym , sa w kwietniu. A pozwolnie na budowe miało byc w marcu, do tej pory jeszcze nie złożyła dokumentacji więc wcześniej niż w czerwcu nie ma szansy... Torba nie odbiera telefonu, w biurze ja cięzko złapać. Szlag mnie trafia. Sami zrobilibyśmy to i szybciej i taniej. Mam nadzieje ,ze wam trafiła sie jakas bardziej odpowiedzialna osoba.

----------


## moniss

Jeśli chodzi o projekt domu, to miał być skończony w czerwcu (2012), a finalnie był gotowy we wrześniu. Jak nastał sezon, to woleli robić proste prjekty dla deweloperów niż szybko skończyć nasz i mieć nas już z głowy. Tak więc zaczęła się nerwówka i to nie tylko dotycząca przedłużajacych się terminów (generalnie chodziło o sprzeczne wizje i rozwiązania technologicze w budynku).
Z kolei jeśli chodzi o papierologię, to chyba wszystko zostało skompletowane wcześniej niż powstała finalna wersja projektu. Tylko z energetyką nie załatwił, nie wiedzieć czemu - chyba coś się zamotał (może dlatego, że gdzieś się dowiedział, że Tauron pobiera za to 70zł  :big tongue:  )
Mieliśmy mieć też od razu z projektem domu zezwolenie na POŚ zamiast szamba, i to architekt miał to zrobić (pamiętam jak mówił, że on to bierze na siebie), ale nie załatwił tylko jakoś niejasno się potem tłumaczył.
Ale generalnie bieganina okołobiurokratyczna raczej nas ominęła.

Przy okazji napiszę jeszcze, że pozwolenie dostaliśmy jesienią tamtego roku (samo projektowanie od lutego do sierpnia/września).
Przez zimę miałam dużo czasu, aby pomyśleć nad ustawieniem mebli w nowym domu i z tego powodu trzeba będzie wprowadzić podczas budowy kilka dodatkowych zmian  :wink:

----------


## kajwroclaw

po długich namysłach wybraliśmy dachówkę - roben monza plus kolor kasztan, uzyskaliśmy duży rabat więc tym bardziej jesteśmy zadowoleni. Tymczasem na budowie strop zalany dziś rano razem ze schodami.

----------


## izabelle

coś nie chcecie podchwycić tematu!czym dachy zamierzacie kryć?wzywam wszystkich od blachy płaskiej na rąbek o wypowiedzenie się komu zaufaliście itd...pliisss ludzie :smile:

----------


## aLilith

> coś nie chcecie podchwycić tematu!czym dachy zamierzacie kryć?wzywam wszystkich od blachy płaskiej na rąbek o wypowiedzenie się komu zaufaliście itd...pliisss ludzie


My zamierzamy co prawda kryć dachówka, żadna blachodachówka na kopertowym dachu mi się nie podoba, a ta co mi się podoba wychodzi drożej niż dachówka cementowa. Jednak w poszukiwaniu pokryć oglądałam kilka dachów z blachy na rąbek, właściciele tych dachów są zadowoleni, wygląda estetycznie ale ...
 na nieskomplikowanym dachu. Na "wycudaczonych" wygląda jakoś tak dziwnie(to moje zdanie jest)

----------


## modena

> Jeśli chodzi o projekt domu....
> Przez zimę miałam dużo czasu, aby pomyśleć nad ustawieniem mebli w nowym domu i z tego powodu trzeba będzie wprowadzić podczas budowy kilka dodatkowych zmian


 :big lol:  :big grin:

----------


## moniss

Tu się nie ma z czego śmiać *modena*, a przynajmniej Inwestor tak twierdzi  :big tongue:  Ja jestem całkiem innego zdania i zmiany bardzo mi się uśmiechają  :big grin:

----------


## alkasta

Dziś kończymy już stan zero domu i garażu, czyli zajęło moim Panom tydzień. Mam nadzieję, że dalej też będzie im tak szło... :big grin:

----------


## justyska

U nas dzisiaj został zalany strop  :smile: 
Mamy wybrane i zamówione pokrycie dachu, teraz wybieramy/wyceniamy okna i garaż (po zmianach nie mamy go w bryle domu).

Cieszę się, że coś się dzieje na forumowych budowach. W najbliszych miesiącach chyba śnieg nas już nie zaskoczy  :tongue:

----------


## asica25

No to gratuluje justyska :smile: U nas również zalali wczoraj strop nad garażem oraz schody do góry :smile:  Więźba dachowa już się robi tylko dachówki nie ma kiedy wybrać, a mąż już ponagla mnie z wyborem okien :smile:

----------


## aLilith

Wiecie nurtuje mnie dziś jedna rzecz, a mianowicie jak dobrze rozwiązać i zaplanować "zaplecze sanitarne" dla Panów Budowlańców. Podzielcie się może jak to u was wygląda, myślałam o zamówieniu u stolarza klasycznej sławojki, pewnie taki przybytek do spraw koniecznych by wystarczył. Jednak martwi mnie trochę higiena "po fakcie". Fachowcy zazwyczaj przecież też jedzą na budowie, nie bardzo wiem czy zaopatrzyć plac budowy w jakieś ręczniki papierowe, ewentualnie jakieś mydło w płynie np.? Woda przecież będzie. Zielona jestem normalnie w tym temacie   :bash: .

----------


## moniss

WAŻNE! 
więc wybaczcie, że będę pisała dużymi literami.

NIE MUSICIE PISAĆ DODATKOWYCH POSTÓW ABY POPRAWIĆ JEDEN WCZEŚNIEJSZY
WYSTARCZY POPRZEDNI EDYTOWAĆ!

Pod swoim postem macie taką ramkę:

Kliknijcie "Edytuj Post" i poprawcie co macie poprawić.
Nie poprawiamy, jeśli już ktoś odpisał nam na posta (odniósł się do naszej wypowiedzi), wtedy już piszemy nowego posta.

----------


## gosiakmala

moniss ochrzaniła i brak chętnych do wpisywania  :wink: . u nas jeszcze leży śnieg, taki zbrylony i brzydki. Jutro kurs do lasu po drzewo na łaty  :smile: 

A tak wogóle to z jakiego drzewa u was więźba dachowa? surowe czy suche?

----------


## moniss

> moniss ochrzaniła i brak chętnych do wpisywania .


 eeee tam...  :big tongue: 
Ja tam wolę myśleć, że wszyscy korzystając z letniej pogody pracują/nadzorują swoje budowy  :big grin: 

Więźba to z odpowiednio wysuszonego drewna być powinna, bo inaczej po zamontowaniu hocki-klocki zacznie wyczyniać, czy też inne wygibasy  :big tongue:

----------


## justyska

> Wiecie nurtuje mnie dziś jedna rzecz, a mianowicie jak dobrze rozwiązać i zaplanować "zaplecze sanitarne" dla Panów Budowlańców.


My mieliśmy problem z głowy - trzej z naszej ekipy murarskiej mieszkali "w sąsiedztwie" naszej budowy. U siebie w domach korzystali z toalety i użyczali ich kolegom, którzy nie mieszkali już tak blisko  :wink:  Też w domach jedli obiady itd, także zorganizowali się sami sobie.

A czy teraz zaplecze sanitarne nie leży po stronie murarzy...? Czy nie odchodzi się od stawiania sławojek przez inwestorów? Tak samo jak obiady - już minęły chyba czasy serwowania robotnikom trzech posiłków  :wink: 

A poza tym, podpisaliśmy ostatecznie zamówienie na blachodachówkę Venecja z firmy BUD MAT http://budmat.pl/index.php/venecja_produkt/ kolor grafitowy.
Do tego okna dachowe Fakro i grafitowe orynnowanie metalowe.

----------


## SGS2013

> moniss ochrzaniła i brak chętnych do wpisywania . u nas jeszcze leży śnieg, taki zbrylony i brzydki. Jutro kurs do lasu po drzewo na łaty 
> 
> A tak wogóle to z jakiego drzewa u was więźba dachowa? surowe czy suche?


Lepiej suche. Ja zamówiłem już teraz. Po przygotowaniu więźba będzie czekała w składzie drewna pod dachem i schła 2-3 miesiące. Nie sezonowanych desek lepiej nie dawać na pokrycie dachu - z własnego doświadczenia wiem że po roku między takimi deskami mogą się porobić szpary nawet ok. 0,5 cm, a przy długości 3-5 metrów deska taka potrafi się dość znacznie skrócić.

----------


## gosiakmala

> Lepiej suche. Ja zamówiłem już teraz. Po przygotowaniu więźba będzie czekała w składzie drewna pod dachem i schła 2-3 miesiące. Nie sezonowanych desek lepiej nie dawać na pokrycie dachu - z własnego doświadczenia wiem że po roku między takimi deskami mogą się porobić szpary nawet ok. 0,5 cm, a przy długości 3-5 metrów deska taka potrafi się dość znacznie skrócić.


tak tak, u nas też będzie schła ok 3-4 miesięcy. mi chodzi o takie roczne-dwu letnie drzewo. Bo co fachowiec od więźby to inna opinia

----------


## SGS2013

> tak tak, u nas też będzie schła ok 3-4 miesięcy. mi chodzi o takie roczne-dwu letnie drzewo. Bo co fachowiec od więźby to inna opinia


Drewno  przechowywane rok,dwa to chyba duża rzadkość - raczej musi być trzymane w dobrych warunkach aby nie złapało grzyba lub co gorsze korników (ale chyba iglastego nie ruszają?). Prawdopodobnie koszt takiej więźby jest znacznie wyższy niż z drewna z bieżącej produkcji.

----------


## kamaar

zazdroszczę niektórym zaczętej budowy, my cały czas w papierach. Ale jest szansa, że w tym roku zrobimy fundamenty, jak sprężymy zadki, to i może coś z tego będzie. Odwiedziliśmy dzisiaj naszą działeczkę, nie chciało się wracać do bloku, nie chciało. Tak popatrzyłam na ten nasz kawałek pola na wsi i wiem, że z budową to dobra decyzja, mimo że mamy troszkę pod górkę. jak nic na majówkę, jedziemy na grilla. Tylko jakieś pomieszczenie, gdzie król piechotą chodzi, trzeba będzie zbić  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

Witam,u nas na razie małe kroczki, ale i tak bardzo cieszą, zwłąszcza,że w tym roku nie planujemy tyle co większość bocianków.
Mamy ogrodzenie, blaszaka, wjazd,wycięte krzaki, badanie geologiczne i w tym tygodniu będzie woda-zobaczymy na jakiej głębokości i ile to będzie kosztowało.Na razie pieniądze płyną a nic nie widać  :sad: .
Na razie stawiamy garaż,na więźbę drzewo jodła-bo podobno korniki tego nie jedzą, ścięte luty-marzec(podobno zimowe dobre).Kryć będziemy blachą,jeszcze myślimy co dokładnie.Garaż wolnostojący 2 stan,nieogrzewany-jaka brama? Nie mogę się zdecydować czy segmentowa-solidniejsza,ale prowadnice i więcej mechanizmów czy rolowana-dodam że w moim rejonie ceny podobne< Może ktoś coś podpowie, czytałam na forum,ale nic się nie rozjaśniło...

----------


## Drimeth

A u nas nadal mokro i nic ciężkiego nie wjedzie  :sad:  Nadal nie możemy zacząć...

----------


## aLilith

> .A czy teraz zaplecze sanitarne nie leży po stronie murarzy...? Czy nie odchodzi się od stawiania sławojek przez inwestorów? Tak samo jak obiady - już minęły chyba czasy serwowania robotnikom trzech posiłków


Wolę postawić sławojkę bo mam na działce mały lasek i boję się, że po budowie rosły by tam "papierzki" :eek: 





> .A poza tym, podpisaliśmy ostatecznie zamówienie na blachodachówkę Venecja z firmy BUD MAT http://budmat.pl/index.php/venecja_produkt/ kolor grafitowy.
> Do tego okna dachowe Fakro i grafitowe orynnowanie metalowe.


Możesz podzielić się na ile wycenili Ci dach i jaki metraż masz?Chcieliśmy modułowa a le nam wycenili drożej niż dachówkę cementową.Dlatego nadal się wahamy.

----------


## justyska

> Możesz podzielić się na ile wycenili Ci dach i jaki metraż masz?Chcieliśmy modułowa a le nam wycenili drożej niż dachówkę cementową.Dlatego nadal się wahamy.


Wysyłam na priv  :wink:

----------


## basialeso

Witam wszystkich budujących

Z mężem także zamierzamy rozpocząć budowę, ale u nas jeszcze nie widać światełka w tunelu. Nie mamy jeszcze pozwolenia na budowę i najprawdopodobniej będziemy budować dom według własnego projektu. Jesteśmy na etapie spierania się o szczegóły. Ale dziękuję za wszystkie dobre słowa i rady.

----------


## izabelle

a jak jest ze śmieciami z budowy?sądziłam,że trzeba jakaś umowę podpisywać na czas budowy a dziś w spółce powiedzieli mi,że nie?!

----------


## paroofka

> a jak jest ze śmieciami z budowy?sądziłam,że trzeba jakaś umowę podpisywać na czas budowy a dziś w spółce powiedzieli mi,że nie?!


My po prostu podstawialiśmy na budowę kontener na odpady budowlane... Wyszły bodaj trzy kontenery na cały okres budowy. Podobno to niewiele  :smile:

----------


## EmilkaK

Izabelle zgodnie z ustawą o odpadach to przedsiębiorca prowadzący budowę lub rozbiórkę jest odpowiedzialny za zagospodarowanie powstałych odpadów.

A co do bocianków - my ruszyliśmy w poniedziałek, dzisiaj wylewaja ławy. Budujemy Agatkę z garażem z IGN pod Warszawą.

----------


## lucjus

Mamy wodę na głęb 48m,zobaczymy jeszcze ile za to zapłacimy.W prz.tyg.mamy miec fundamenty pod garaż.Wszyscy chyba budują,bo nikt się nie odzywa odnośnie bram garażowych?Chyba jednak segmentowa...

----------


## tomtom4AD

Hej,

dobra pogoda sprzyja budowaniu. Ekipa zaczela 11go kwietnia (budowa garazu na sprzet budowalny, ogrodzenie dzialki, sciagniecie humusu, wykop reczny fundametow, archeolog, geodeta, podlaczenie energii i przygotowanie zbrojen). Kierownik wczoraj odebral zbrojenie a dzisiaj poszlo 30 kubikow betonu w 2.5h pracy pompy. 

Wylanie fundamentow to jakby zakonczenie pewnego etapu prac jak dla mnie. Rowno 2 tygodnie, kupa nerwow przy obsuwajacym sie terenie, bez udzialu kopary bo nie miala jak wjechac. Poszlo ok. 3 kubiki betonu wiecej (w sumie 33) ze wzgl. na obsuwe wykopu lawy fundamentowej. Nawet CAT sie zakopal przy sciaganiu humusu - slowem ciezkie warunki po ciezkiej zimie. 

Na szczescie etap skonczony i bardzo mnie to cieszy! Mozna budowac dalej, cegla ROBENa juz kupiona 3 tyg temu i czeka na placu budowy.

pozdrawiam Wszystkich budujacych,

----------


## ijcom

Zazdroszczę Wam jak nie wiem, ja ciągle czekam na papiery

A propo. Po co Ci archeolog ?

Przy tak miękkim gruncie powinno się chyba zaszalować wykop.

----------


## justyska

U nas kolejne postępy: wylany taras i płyta pod blaszak, wymurowane ile trzeba ponad strop. Drewno na więźbę jest w trakcie przygotowań - to kolejny etap.
Wyceniamy teraz okna.

----------


## pjuniewi

> A u nas nadal mokro i nic ciężkiego nie wjedzie  Nadal nie możemy zacząć...


U mnie to samo. W sobotę chciałem ściągnąć humus - ciągnik zdążył wjechać na początek działki i już nie dał radę dalej. Ziemia jest jeszcze bardzo miękka - mimo, że poziom wody spadł do 1m. Czekam do długiego weekendu - jak nie da się dalej wjechać maszyną - biorę szwagra i ręcznie ściągamy 20-30 cm humusu  :sad:  .
Pocieszam się, że wczoraj 2/3 wodociągu już położyli. Pozostał kawałek od drugiej zasuwy w prywatnej drodze do przyszłego domu - ale też czekają, aby ziemia nie była taka miękka.

----------


## alkasta

My  mamy już strop zalany , jutro kończą garaż do weekendu majowego będzie już niewielka ściana kolankowa. Sądzę, że do połowy maja będzie już więźba postawiona.

----------


## asica25

U nas również roboty posuwają się do przodu :smile:  Zalali dzisiaj strop nad częścią mieszkalną, a nad częścią garażową postawili już sciankę kolankową, drzewo na więźbę już gotowe czeka, w przyszłym tyg. będą działać z tarasem. My także robimy rozeznanie w oknach i dachówce pomału. Bramy garażowe będą na 100%Hormanna 2500*2250 segmentowe , przetłoczenia M, napęd ProMatic BiSecur z pilotem HSE2BS.

----------


## lustrzana

Dzień dobry
A my wczoraj podpisaliśmy umowę kredytową i ruszamy...!
Czekam juz na ostateczną wycenę fundamentu tradycyjnego i płyty ale raczej lejemy tradycyjny.
Mam lekkie obawy, bo w projekcie jest technologia tradycyjna, a chcemy szkielet, wiem, ze od strony architekta, kierownika budowy i pinbu to zmiana nieistotna, natomiast nie do końca wiem jak bank podejdzie na wizji po etapie. Niby ustnie potwierdzili, że przeliczenia muszą być, ale to przecież oczywiste, ze będą.
Na pierwszy rzut geodeta, studnia i prąd (skrzynka już jest na działce i teraz nie pamietam, czy coś wiecej mam podpisywać z elektrownią czy już mam wszystko :wink:  ) i od 7 maja wchodzi ekipa, a przynajmniej taką mam nadzieję!

----------


## moniss

*lustrzana*, jeśli przy zmianie z domu murowanego na drewniany nastąpi różnica w wymiarach i kubaturze domu, będzie to już zmiana istotna.

----------


## lustrzana

moniss - sprawdzałam w PINBie, a zmiana w kubaturze i wymiarach nie nastąpi.

----------


## water-sprite

Wczoraj udało się zalać chudziaka  :smile:  A od poniedziałku zaczynamy murowanie. Wreszcie będą jakieś postępy. 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## margaretta81

Ależ ja Wam zazdroszczę... ja dopiero dzisiaj odebrałam mapkę do celów projektowych, projeket już mam, będę budowała Dom w Pięknotkach z Archonu. Papierologia ciągfnie się i ciągnie a końca nie widać i konto również się uszczupla. masakra a gdzie dalej. Teraz muszę znaleźć kogoś kto wykona mi projekt zjazdu. Okazuje sie że to nie takie łatwe. Ceny też nie są za ciekawe, no chyba że się nie znam ale 1200zł. to nie tak mało. Może ktoś zna kogoś ze śląska kto mógłby wykonać projekt zjadu?

----------


## TERESA1510

Budujemy zofie portyk strop zalany 
kto buduje zośke

----------


## skrabi

dzisiaj odebrałem ostatni papier potrzebny mi do rozpoczęcia budowy  :smile: 
zgodę na zajęcie pasa ruchu drogowego niezbędne do budowy wjazdu na działkę, reszta papierów już dawno czeka

budowę wjazdy zaczynamy po weekendzie majowym, a chałupy od początku czerwca  :smile:

----------


## tomtom4AD

Twoje pytanie jest jak najbardziej na miejcu!

Osada rzymska z II w n.e. zasiedlila sie na tym terenie, zaopatrywana przez lokalnych gospodarzy, konserwator zabytkow nie chcial dac mi zgody bez inspekcji archeologa na etapie skladania wnisoku PNB. Musialem zaplacic za dokumentacje archeologa 700 PLN + VAT a mila Pani przyjechala zrobic fotki po tym jak zdjelismy humus - dostala kase a ja fakture.

O co chodzilo? Sami sie domyslcie bo nikt tam Rzymian nie widzial ani dinozaura tez nie wykoaplem...

----------


## Eni1

[QUOTE=justyska;5940096]Wysyłam na priv  :wink: [/QUOTE
Witam. Też jesteśmy zdecydowani na Venecję. Myślę,że cena po negocjacjach ok. W poniedz. zamawiam.

----------


## k_stok

Właśnie mieliśmy odwiedziny policji na działce...sąsiedzi zadzwonili do nich z donosikiem...! Nie podobało się im że istniejący budynek jest rozbierany i to z dachem azbestowym...mam nadzieje że to nie jest początek większysz kłopotów! A tak się dzieje jak po 20 latach stania budynku i nic nie dziania się.....naglę przychodzą tu jacyś ludzie i chcą się tu budować....

----------


## skrabi

u mnie tez jest archeolog :/ i tysiaczek w plecy :/
ale musial sie nachodzic, bo oprocz tego, ze bedzie przy wykopach to musial zalatwic zgodę muzeum, że jak coś znajdą to muzeum to przyjmie
mam tylko nadzieje, że jeśli coś wykopią to, że on się akurat wtedy odwróci w drugą strone  :big grin: 

a pod wrocławiem ostatnio na budowie drogi w żernikach jakiś toporek kamienny trafili, ale pech byłby na coś takiego na swojej działce trafić

----------


## mariontg

> u mnie tez jest archeolog :/ i tysiaczek w plecy :/
> ale musial sie nachodzic, bo oprocz tego, ze bedzie przy wykopach to musial zalatwic zgodę muzeum, że jak coś znajdą to muzeum to przyjmie
> mam tylko nadzieje, że jeśli coś wykopią to, że on się akurat wtedy odwróci w drugą strone 
> 
> a pod wrocławiem ostatnio na budowie drogi w żernikach jakiś toporek kamienny trafili, ale pech byłby na coś takiego na swojej działce trafić


No, pech straszny przejęli by Wam działkę w imię wyższych celów! Nawet ostatnio o tym myślałem jak kopaliśmy, tata mówi: może jakieś monety złote odkryjemy, a ja mu na to broń Boże, bo byśmy się już nigdy nie wybudowali!

----------


## ijcom

Mi jeszcze nikt o archeologu nie mówił.
Ale jak znam życie i do tego dojdziemy.
Już kilka papierków załatwiałem których zgodnie z PB etc załatwiać nie trzeba.
Ta świadomość po kupnie działki (na własność), ze jest moja i tylko moja minęła bezpowrotnie.
Ona jest każdego tylko nie moja.

----------


## skrabi

u mnie w MPZP jest zapis o archeologu, z tego co sie dowiedzialem to jest to blad popelniony przy kopiowaniu z innego planu i jak bedzie korekta to zapis wyrzucą, jak zresztą kilka innych, które bezsensownie skopiowali

dzialki mi nie zabiorą, najwyżej budowa by się opóźniła, ale na innych działkach w okolicy na szczęście nic nie wykopali, więc jestem dobrej myśli

----------


## Agiszon

Witajcie
I my w tym roku zaczynamy budowę. Pozwolenie na budowe mamy juz od prawie 3 lat, właśnie otworzylismy dziennik budowy, czekaja nas zmiany w projekcie - zmiejszenie powierzchni nadbudowy. mamy stary domek 50 m i bedziemy ciagnąc pięterko - teraz jest strych nieużytkowy. Niestety czeka nas wymiana stropu i wyburzenie wszystkich wewnętrznych scian. Szukamy ekipy budowlanej. Będziemy tez zmieniac miejsce wejścia do piwnicy, dach będzie jednospadowy pokryty papą. Jedna z firm wyceniła nam robocizne na 38 tys, a z materiałami na 108 tyś. Cos drogo mi sie wydaje jak na taka prosta nadbudowe piętra. Co o tym myslicie? dodam, ze budujemy sie w Sosnowcu.

----------


## tomtom4AD

> No, pech straszny przejęli by Wam działkę w imię wyższych celów! Nawet ostatnio o tym myślałem jak kopaliśmy, tata mówi: może jakieś monety złote odkryjemy, a ja mu na to broń Boże, bo byśmy się już nigdy nie wybudowali!


Racja. Tez mialem takie mysli i od razu wpadlem na PLAN "B". Polecam - zawsze dobrze miec plan "B". 

Swoja droga tez czekalem 2-3 tyg na zgode muzeum z Wro, zeby przyjeli wykopany sprzet. Co za biurokracja.

Moj Plan "B" byl taki:
1. Robie ogrodzenie terenu
2. Reklame w prasie
3. Otwieram kase biletowa ("Osada rzymska II n.e.: Czyli jak to drzewiej bywalo...")
4. Sprzedaz T-shirtow z wizerunkiem rzymian / gadzetow dla dzieci / etc.
5 Organizacja zlotow dla Bractw Rycerzy Kapturowych ok. V w n.e.

i co? nie zwrociloby sie za jakies 3-5 lat?  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------


## tomtom4AD

Prawda. Przeczytalem raz na forum: Polska to kraj w ktorym ludzie nie pytaja Cie jaki masz projekt domu, tylko czy masz juz pozwolenie na budowe.

Glowa do gory i mysl pozytywnie. Jestesmy z Toba.

----------


## tomtom4AD

Hej water-sprite,
ile czasu zajelo Ci od momentu wbicia szpadla w ziemie do wylania chudziaka (stan zero)?

pozdro,

----------


## TERESA1510

Witam
OKNA
SYSTEM FEN92,SZYBA 4/14/4/14/4,KOLOR BIAŁO-ZŁOTY DĄB
KRISPOL -25787,16 Z MONTAŻEM
SYSTEM FEN 76 7R SZYBA 4/12/4/12/4,KOLOR BIAŁO-ZŁOTY DĄB
KRISPOL 21854,88 ZŁ Z MONTAŻEM
SYSTEM TYTANOWO TERMO KOLOR,BIAŁO-ZŁOTY DĄB PAKIET 3-SZYBY
M&S 21317,04 ZŁ Z MONTAŻEM
SYSTEM DPQ-82 ,KOLOR ZŁOTY DĄB X2
DAKO 22183,2 Z MONTAŻEM 
CIEPŁE MONTAŻE
KTÓRE WYBRAĆ
INNE PROPOZYCJE 
PROJEKT ZOFIA PORTYK

----------


## SGS2013

> Witajcie
> I my w tym roku zaczynamy budowę. Pozwolenie na budowe mamy juz od prawie 3 lat, właśnie otworzylismy dziennik budowy, czekaja nas zmiany w projekcie - zmiejszenie powierzchni nadbudowy. mamy stary domek 50 m i bedziemy ciagnąc pięterko - teraz jest strych nieużytkowy. Niestety czeka nas wymiana stropu i wyburzenie wszystkich wewnętrznych scian. Szukamy ekipy budowlanej. Będziemy tez zmieniac miejsce wejścia do piwnicy, dach będzie jednospadowy pokryty papą. Jedna z firm wyceniła nam robocizne na 38 tys, a z materiałami na 108 tyś. Cos drogo mi sie wydaje jak na taka prosta nadbudowe piętra. Co o tym myslicie? dodam, ze budujemy sie w Sosnowcu.


Zdecydowanie za dużo. Proponuję wystawić zlecenie w oferia.pl w dziale zleceń budowlanych i poczekać na oferty:

http://oferia.pl/zlecenia/budowa-remont/budowa

----------


## mariontg

> Racja. Tez mialem takie mysli i od razu wpadlem na PLAN "B". Polecam - zawsze dobrze miec plan "B". 
> 
> Swoja droga tez czekalem 2-3 tyg na zgode muzeum z Wro, zeby przyjeli wykopany sprzet. Co za biurokracja.
> 
> Moj Plan "B" byl taki:
> 1. Robie ogrodzenie terenu
> 2. Reklame w prasie
> 3. Otwieram kase biletowa ("Osada rzymska II n.e.: Czyli jak to drzewiej bywalo...")
> 4. Sprzedaz T-shirtow z wizerunkiem rzymian / gadzetow dla dzieci / etc.
> ...


heheh, spoko plan, ale musisz pamiętac że mieszkamy w Polsce, a tu trzeba Zusy zapłacić założyć działalność, inną na t shirty, inną na muzeum, dwa podatki, co ty nawet za 10 lat się nie zwróci hahah, a nie daj Bóg nie zapłacisz Zusu to Cię z torbami puszczą i do więzienia wsadzą!!Polska to piękny kraj!

----------


## arek-1

> Budujemy zofie portyk strop zalany 
> kto buduje zośke


My budujemy  :yes:

----------


## izabelle

zaczęłam rozumieć brata,kt.budując się jako stronę startową ustawił meteo,mamy m-ąc w plecy bo poziom wód gruntowych wysoki,a jak trochę zeszło to teraz popadało i znów stoimy...
a dla tych co już są po fundamentach:muszę zgłębić temat systemowych przepustów wodno-kanalizacyjnych w fundamencie,napiszcie czy warto je stosować,jakie wybierać, etc.dzieki

----------


## Agiszon

> Zdecydowanie za dużo. Proponuję wystawić zlecenie w oferia.pl w dziale zleceń budowlanych i poczekać na oferty:
> 
> http://oferia.pl/zlecenia/budowa-remont/budowa


.

Ta konkretną firmę znaleźlismy na szukajfachowca.pl.  Jedna firma zrobiła nam kosztorys na 21 tyś bez materiałów, ale jak sie okazało maja zawieszoną działalnośc i boimy się z nimi cos robic. Natomiast jeden fachowiec wycenił na 15 tyś, ale do niego nie napisalismy bo robił bardzo dużo błędów ortograficznych i to mnie bardzo zniechęciło. Zaczęłam watpic w jego umiejetności budowlane przez te błedy. Niestety większe firmy które złozyły oferty i wysłalismy ich zeskanowany projekt nie odezwały sie do nas.

----------


## justyska

Robimy więźbę i ostatnie ścianki działowe  :smile:  
Szukamy ekipy do tynków i posadzek. Okna zamówiliśmy z profilami Veka (niektóre 2-szybowe, niektóre 3-szybowe - w zależności od powierzchni okien), grafit na zewnątrz, białe wewnątrz, tarasowe z ruchomym słupkiem.

Mamy problem z wodą... Nasza gmina nie ma środków w budżecie 2013 na przyłączenie nas i innych 3 budujących się domków. Ale jeszcze walczymy. 




> [/QUOTE
> Witam. Też jesteśmy zdecydowani na Venecję. Myślę,że cena po negocjacjach ok. W poniedz. zamawiam.


A jaki bierzecie kolor?  :smile:

----------


## asica25

> Robimy więźbę i ostatnie ścianki działowe  
> Szukamy ekipy do tynków i posadzek. Okna zamówiliśmy z profilami Veka (niektóre 2-szybowe, niektóre 3-szybowe - w zależności od powierzchni okien), grafit na zewnątrz, białe wewnątrz, tarasowe z ruchomym słupkiem.
> 
> Mamy problem z wodą... Nasza gmina nie ma środków w budżecie 2013 na przyłączenie nas i innych 3 budujących się domków. Ale jeszcze walczymy. 
> 
> 
> 
> A jaki bierzecie kolor?


My także zdecydowaliśmy się na okna na profilach veka, wszystkie dwuszybowe, kolor złoty dąb - oklepany wprawdzie ale ten mi się najbardziej podoba od zawsze :smile:  Kolor ten sam zarówno od wewnątrz jak i od zewątrz. U nas ciągną scianę kolankową nad częścią mieszkalną oraz robią taras. Jak dobrze pójdzie to może w przyszłym tygodniu zaczną kłaść więźbę dachową, tylko dachówka jeszcze nie zamówiona. Najprawdopodobniej będzie Roben - tobago glazurowana tylko jeszcze się zastanawiamy, która jest lepsza do czterospadowego dachu czy monza plus czy fleming? Może ktoś coś doradzi? :smile:

----------


## kinia81

> .
> 
> Ta konkretną firmę znaleźlismy na szukajfachowca.pl.  Jedna firma zrobiła nam kosztorys na 21 tyś bez materiałów, ale jak sie okazało maja zawieszoną działalnośc i boimy się z nimi cos robic. Natomiast jeden fachowiec wycenił na 15 tyś, ale do niego nie napisalismy bo robił bardzo dużo błędów ortograficznych i to mnie bardzo zniechęciło. Zaczęłam watpic w jego umiejetności budowlane przez te błedy. Niestety większe firmy które złozyły oferty i wysłalismy ich zeskanowany projekt nie odezwały sie do nas.




Zniechęciło Cię do firmy budowlanej, bo Pan pisał z bykami  :big lol:  Dobre. Dawno się tak nie *ó*śmiałam. Czy jego błędy ortograficzne, przeszkadzają mó w postawieni*ó* prosto ścian?????  :cool:  Nie wiedziałam, że trzeba być polonistą, aby być m*ó*ra*ż*em

----------


## Hova

> Nic do tej pory nie okazało się się tak czasochłonne, jak wybór dachówki. Układ pomieszczeń, technologia wykonaia, sposób ogrzewania - to nic w porównaniu z przeglądaniem internetu, jeżdżeniem po pobliskich miejscowościach i oglądaniem dachów


Haha no coś w tym jest  :smile:  U nas też była w tym temacie grubsza rozkmina... Też braliśmy pod uwagę dachówkę reńską Wienerbergera, która moim zdaniem na gotowym dachu wygląda przekozacko!  :smile:

----------


## 77tigra

Witam
mam pytanie - mam dach obliczony na 150 m2. Za robociznę panowie policzyli 10K - więźba,łaty, dachówki kominy - całość.
Czy to dużo czy nie?
Proszę o odpowiedź.

----------


## tomtom4AD

Dolaczam sie do pytania, moj dach ma 250m2

----------


## Arturo72

> Dolaczam sie do pytania, moj dach ma 250m2


Za dach 230m2 płaciłem za wszystko 14tys.zł.
Wszystko czyli więźba,dachówka,rynny,obrobienie komina.
Z tym,że miałem umowę na cały SSO z jedną ekipą czyli płyta 10,ściany 14,strop+dach 14.

----------


## justyska

U mnie 230 m2 dachu wyszło tak: więźba w cenie wybudowania, więc nie mam orientacji, deskowanie (robocizna+materiał) 14 tys, robocizna za pokrycie dachu blachodachówką to 6 tys.

----------


## Agiszon

> Zniechęciło Cię do firmy budowlanej, bo Pan pisał z bykami  Dobre. Dawno się tak nie *ó*śmiałam. Czy jego błędy ortograficzne, przeszkadzają mó w postawieni*ó* prosto ścian?????  Nie wiedziałam, że trzeba być polonistą, aby być m*ó*ra*ż*em


On jest właścicielem firmy a nie murarzem. Miałam nadzieję, że budowlańcy swojego fachu tez uczą się w szkołach a tam oprócz przedmiotów zawodowych są tez przedmioty ogólne. Myślę, że osoby robiące błędy są mniej oczytane a co za tym idzie mogą mieć mniejszą wiedzę, gdyż uczymy się wielu rzeczy poprzez czytanie.

Błędy to nie będzie główne kryterium mojego wybory, gdyż kolejny właściciel firmy który wydał mi się kompetentny też przy kosztorysie zrobił błędy w prostych wyrazach i to zapewne nie były literówki. A może czepiam się dlatego, że zwracam uwagę na błędy ortograficzne, drażni mnie jak ktoś nie zna ojczystego języka.

----------


## skrabi

Mnie też denerwuje jak ktoś robi podstawowe literówki. Zwłaszcza, że w dobie komputerów sprawdzenie pisowni nie jest problemem.
Gdy wybierałem wykonawcę, mógł on dostać plusa za porządnie przygotowaną ofertę, jednak nie było to kryterium decydujące.

----------


## lucjus

U nas idą jak burza,chyba w tydzień postawią ściany garażu.A tymczasem zastanawiamy się nad pustakiem na dom-buduje ktoś z Thermalici?firma zdaje się z Tarnowa,bardzo podobne pustaki do Ytonga-a dla nas bliżej,nie zdecydujemy się na ściąganie pustaków z odl.500-600km...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

U nas też w końcu zaczęły się pracę budowlane- chudziak zalany :roll eyes:  czekamy na cegłę podobno jeszcze dziś mają przywieźć - zobaczymy :wink:

----------


## mart_di

No to i ja się przywitam :Smile:  W tym roku zaczynamy budowę ,projekt indywidualny, 319m (w tym garaż),Warszawa,kosztorys
niedawno odebrany napawa optymizmem, teraz czekamy tylko na PnB ,a w miedzyczasie szukamy ekipy  :Smile:  Są tu może jakieś bocianki z Wawy?

----------


## SGS2013

> No to i ja się przywitam W tym roku zaczynamy budowę ,projekt indywidualny, 319m (w tym garaż),Warszawa,kosztorys
> niedawno odebrany napawa optymizmem, teraz czekamy tylko na PnB ,a w miedzyczasie szukamy ekipy  Są tu może jakieś bocianki z Wawy?


Witam,

Jest stare bocianisko spod Warszawy - konkretnie Piaseczna. Zaczęliśmy od fundamentów pod koniec 2011 roku, a teraz starujemy z SSO.

----------


## gosiakmala

> No to i ja się przywitam W tym roku zaczynamy budowę ,projekt indywidualny, 319m (w tym garaż),Warszawa,kosztorys
> niedawno odebrany napawa optymizmem, teraz czekamy tylko na PnB ,a w miedzyczasie szukamy ekipy  Są tu może jakieś bocianki z Wawy?


witajcie, domek konkret  :wink:

----------


## kasieta

Witam, u nas termin budowy niestety przesunięty na lipiec przez tą długą zimę  :sad:  No ale cóż wytrzymaliśmy tyle to miesiąc nie robi różnicy w sumie. I tak nie postawimy domku w całości, więc to co zaplanowaliśmy i tak stanie. Nie pozostało nic innego jak zacierać ręce przed 1 lipca  :big grin:

----------


## kasieta

Mam jeszcze pytanko. Być może temat został już poruszony, ale miałam przerwę w czytaniu więc proszę o opinie. Czym kryjecie domki? My początkowo myślelismy o dachówce ale ze względów cenowych chyba zdecydujemy się jednak na dobrej jakości blachodachówkę. Wprawdzie dach nas czeka w przyszłym roku, ale decyzję trzeba podjąc na etapie zakupu desek, co nas czeka w najbliższych dniach zapewne.

----------


## water-sprite

Nie słyszałam aby dobór desek był związany z rodzajem pokrycia dachowego. Ogólnie stosuje się calówki, czy to pod dachówkę, czy też blachę. Można jedynie zastosować cieńsze krokwie czy inne elementy konstrukcji dachu, jeśli wybiera się blachę. 
Ja na razie zakupiłam deski, które będą wykorzystywane do szalowania np. stropów, a potem na deskowanie dachu. 
A konstrukcję dachu wykonamy jak w projekcie czyli pod dachówkę i będę czekać na ciekawą zimową promocję  :big grin:

----------


## brudzia-aga

Witam, 
Mam pytanie czy kosztorysy dodawane do projektu domu pokrywają się z tym co rzeczywiście wydaliście? Niektórzy mówią że trzeba dodać jakieś 30%.

----------


## kater-acme

w jednym miejscu dodasz, w innym odejmiesz, wiele pozycji możesz inaczej rozwiązać, już na etapie fundamentów mogą Ci pewne rzeczy zupełnie się nie zgadzać - np. okaże się, że trzeba więcej piasku nawieźć, albo wręcz przeciwnie - kierbud / murarz odradzi taki mocny fundament i oszczedzisz (sporo!) na betonie
u mnie projekt zakładał fundament z bloczków termat coś tam, a zrobiłem tak, jak chyba wszyscy robiący ławy, z M6 - wyszło znacznie taniej dla tej pozycji
ocieplenie - projekt może raczej zakładać zwykły styropian np. 0,040, a Ty (po lekturze tego forum hehe) zechcesz nie dość, że dać 0,035, to jeszcze zamiast 15 cm dasz 20 cm; to samo z oknami - pewnie domyślnie są z pakietem 2-szybowym, a standardem już w sumie zaczyna się robić 3-szybowy
rolety - u mnie nie było w projekcie, a rolety to spooory koszt, a muszą być, nie ma siły (no u mnie hehe)
dachówka - u mnie była w kosztorysie taniutka betonowa (i brzydka), więc nawet zamiana na niezbyt droga ceramikę zwiększyła koszt
okna dachowe - w projekcie mam 9, a obciąłem ilość do 6 (np. na strychu nad garażem nie ma okien, bo i po co) - a 1 dachowe 78x140 to z 1300 zł
ogrzewanie podłogowe - pewnie projekt tego nie ujmuje, a podłogówka jednak na początek wychodzi deczko drożej, ale za to później eksploatacja jest tańsza
itd. itd. itd. - słowem, raczej wyjdzie Cię to więcej, ale o ile to nie wie nikt  :wink:

----------


## skrabi

we wtorek wreszcie zaczynamy prace  :smile:  na razie wjazd na działkę, a juz 14 wchodzi ekipa od SSO

----------


## gosiakmala

Dzisiaj pogadaliśmy z budowlańcem i on poleca nam Isomur jako materiał likwidujący mostek termiczny, co wy na to? kurde, drogie to to...

----------


## justyska

A mnie ciekawi jakich używaliście/używacie/będziecie używać środków, w celu zabezpieczenia budowy przed złodziejami...  :smile:  Macie jakieś sprawdzone pomysły?

----------


## sewi

> A mnie ciekawi jakich używaliście/używacie/będziecie używać środków, w celu zabezpieczenia budowy przed złodziejami...  Macie jakieś sprawdzone pomysły?


Złodziei też to ciekawi  :big grin:  Najlepsze są sposoby niekonwencjonalne...

----------


## justyska

> Złodziei też to ciekawi


No, w sumie racja. jeszcze by ktoś nasze forum podejrzał i się przygotował... :/

----------


## lustrzana

Zaczęliśmy!!
Wczoraj geodeta powymierzał, a dzisiaj wjechała kopara i pierwsza część piachu.
Martwi mnie trochę dzisiejsza burza przy naszych iłach, ale... kierownik budowy uspakaja, ze damy radę.
Problem wyszedł mojej niewiedzy... RBtka stawiana na gwałt, jutro do elektrowni idę mam nadzieję, ze umowę już podpisać. No i niestety wtopa ze studnią. Wydawało mi się, ze to tak rach-ciach i mam za swoje. Wykonawca wprawdzie już plan awaryjny ma, no ale tak czy owak wiercić studnię trzeba. Jedna ekipa sie rozmyła na zaś, a te dostępne na już liczą się ponad 300 za metr. No i nastraszyli mnie, ze u nas to pustynia i wody nie będzie. W najgorszym razie wiercić będziemy na kilkadziesiąt metrów, tylko jeżeli już tak głęboko, to nie w tej cenie :sad: . Nie ufam firmom, które chcą na różdżkarzach bazować, a tych jest sporo. No i dodatkowo mam konflikt, no może nie konflikt, a różnicę zdań między projektantem i kierownikiem budowy. Smaczku dodaje fakt, ze projektant to rodzina z niewielkim doświadczeniem w wykonawstwie, ale ogromną wiarą we własną wiedzę, częściowo teoretyczną, a częściowo podpartą starym doświadczeneim i wiedzą znajomych po fachu.... Kierownik to stary wyjadacz, znający realia okoliczne. Komu wierzyć? Komu zaufać? Aż zapytałabym jak jest u Was? Kto rządzi na budowie :wink: )? Niby każdy nam powtarza, ze inwestor, ale... :smile: )

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

U nas od poniedziałku mury pną się pomału do góry :smile:

----------


## mariontg

> Zaczęliśmy!!
> Wczoraj geodeta powymierzał, a dzisiaj wjechała kopara i pierwsza część piachu.
> Martwi mnie trochę dzisiejsza burza przy naszych iłach, ale... kierownik budowy uspakaja, ze damy radę.
> Problem wyszedł mojej niewiedzy... RBtka stawiana na gwałt, jutro do elektrowni idę mam nadzieję, ze umowę już podpisać. No i niestety wtopa ze studnią. Wydawało mi się, ze to tak rach-ciach i mam za swoje. Wykonawca wprawdzie już plan awaryjny ma, no ale tak czy owak wiercić studnię trzeba. Jedna ekipa sie rozmyła na zaś, a te dostępne na już liczą się ponad 300 za metr. No i nastraszyli mnie, ze u nas to pustynia i wody nie będzie. W najgorszym razie wiercić będziemy na kilkadziesiąt metrów, tylko jeżeli już tak głęboko, to nie w tej cenie. Nie ufam firmom, które chcą na różdżkarzach bazować, a tych jest sporo. No i dodatkowo mam konflikt, no może nie konflikt, a różnicę zdań między projektantem i kierownikiem budowy. Smaczku dodaje fakt, ze projektant to rodzina z niewielkim doświadczeniem w wykonawstwie, ale ogromną wiarą we własną wiedzę, częściowo teoretyczną, a częściowo podpartą starym doświadczeneim i wiedzą znajomych po fachu.... Kierownik to stary wyjadacz, znający realia okoliczne. Komu wierzyć? Komu zaufać? Aż zapytałabym jak jest u Was? Kto rządzi na budowie)? Niby każdy nam powtarza, ze inwestor, ale...)


No inwestor, z projektantem mam straszną kosę pokłóciłem się z nim, wszystko miało być jak niby chciałem, a zrobił po swojemu, gdyby nie to, że czas mnie naglił gdyż chciałem na Rodzinę na swoim się załapać to tak łatwo nie dalibyśmy się ograbić projektantowi, majster u mnie na budowie był trzy dni i kazałem mu jednak sobie iść gdyż jego wiedza była mniejsza niż moja ,a pomocnika za takie pieniądze nie potrzebuje i tak stawiam sam, z tatą, mamą i wujkiem dorywczo jak na razie, ale przerażają mnie trochę ściany czy sobie z nimi poradzę!

----------


## Mario430

Witam wszystkich!
Nie jestem całkowitym nowicjuszem na tym forum, ale do tej pory były to wizyty w innym celu. Tym razem jest całkiem inaczej. My również planujemy rozpoczęcie działań o kryptonimie "BUDOWA" w tym roku, ale nie prędzej niż pod koniec lata, początek jesieni. Plan maksimum zakłada SSO, minimum SZ na ten rok.  Domek to parterówka z garażem 2-stanowiskowym, bez użytkowego poddasza z co najwyżej stryszkiem, powierzchnia netto 155m2 plus 35m2 garaż. Co więcej o domu. Projekt indywidualny, idący w stronę domu energooszczędnego, aczkolwiek bez wentylacji mechanicznej (przynajmniej na tę chwilę). Reszta to w zasadzie standard: fundament z bloczków, ściany porotherm 25, strop drewniany z belkami widocznymi od spodu (przynajmniej w większości pomieszczeń). Mamy sentyment do schronisk górskich, więc stąd to, dalej kominek z DGP, podłogówka wszędzie, dachówka, no i to chyba na tyle..Mam 1-szą wycenę SSO, jestem ciekaw Waszych opinii. Wiem, że kwota nie jest niska, ale dachu np. mamy ponad 350m2:
1. FUNDAMENTY - 13 000:
- stopa
- ściana
- izolacja, ocieplenie
- drenaż, kanalizacja
- zasypanie
- "chudy" beton
2. Parter- 13 000:
- ściany zewnętrzne - nośne
- ściany działowe
- kominy
3. Wieniec - 7000 zł:
- zaszalowanie
- zazbrojenie
- zabetonowanie
4. Strop drewniany - 4000:
- położenie belek
5. Dach - 30 000:
- więźba dachowa
- pokrycie dachówką
- montaż rynien i rur spustowych

RAZEM: 67 000. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## gosiakmala

Uff... mogę powiedzieć że skończyliśmy batalię z Urzędem i wydaniem PnB  :smile: . Dzisiaj A. siedział pół dnia w Urzędzie dla chłopa nad głową aż napisze zawiadomienie o zakończeniu postępowania. Bo ostatnim czasem to już jakieś jaja były. Wzywali nas do uzupełnienia braków projektu, okazywało się że to było, ale Pan nie dostrzegł tego i takie tam dziwne rzeczy. Durne oświadczenia o wjeździe z drogi publicznej na działkę i oświadczenia z zakładu energetycznego o mocy przyłączeniowej.  Wniosek o PnB złożony 20 lutego, a 15 maja będzie decyzja  :smile: . Budowlaniec już pod brama z łopatą czeka i nie może się doczekać aż wszystko się uprawomocni ..ale już bliżej niż dalej...pozdrawiamy słonecznie!

Mario u nas 13 piwnica + fundamenty i strop, 10 piętro, 10 więźba bez krycia. Także chyba ceny są  w miare rozsądne.

----------


## Art_83

> Bo ostatnim czasem to już jakieś jaja były. Wzywali nas do uzupełnienia braków projektu, okazywało się że to było, ale Pan nie dostrzegł tego i takie tam dziwne rzeczy. (...)  
> Wniosek o PnB złożony 20 lutego, a 15 maja będzie decyzja ..


no to widzę, że nie tylko ja mam takie przeboje z PnB

----------


## kamaar

My to pewnie w tym roku się już nie wyrobimy, a mieliśmy nadzieję wylać chociaż ławy. Co chwilę musimy co innego załatwiać. Teraz mamy zrobić projekt przebudowy bądź likwidacji rur drenarskich, które nie wiadomo gdzie są. Podobno na głębokości 1,4. I pomyśleć, że my chcemy tylko mały domek postawić, a nie jakąś twierdze.

----------


## mariontg

> no to widzę, że nie tylko ja mam takie przeboje z PnB


Ja również miałem straszne przeboje, Starostwa Powiatowe, czy Urzędy wojewódzkie które się tym zajmują, robią chyba wszystko, żeby ludzie mieli pod górkę, zje,,ne ćwoki, bo już inaczej tego nie wyrażę, od marca się użeramy  teraz z nimi o przydomową oczyszczalnię ścieków! SZOK!

----------


## edytam

Witam!
Jestem nowa, ale wątki śledzę już od jakiegoś czasu, ponieważ też budujemy (od jesieni).  gosiakmala -> Chciałam tylko podpowiedzieć, że nie musicie czekać aż pozwolenie się uprawomocni. Piszecie oświadczenie o nie wnoszeniu sprzeciwu i podpisy zainteresowanych stron (sąsiadów), do których takie zawiadomienie idzie. Takie pismo z podpisami dostarczacie do urzędu i powinni od razu przybić pieczątkę. Przynajmniej my tak mieliśmy (Wrocław), a podpowiedział nam pan, który nam to załatwiał.
powodzenia

----------


## gosiakmala

Edytam a jak w zawiadomieniu jesteśmy tylko my, czy mamy od sąsiadów oświadczenia zbierać?

----------


## edytam

A do wiadomości to już do nikogo nie idzie? Nie wiem dokładnie, ale to chyba jeszcze lepiej... My mieliśmy dwóch sąsiadów jako adresatów no i nasz podpis też. Proponuję zapytać w urzędzie. Podsuwam tylko pomysł aby nie czekać niepotrzebnie :Smile:

----------


## water-sprite

Chyba już to milion razy pisałam, ale część papierowo-urzędowa budowy jest najgorsza. Do tej pory boję się czytać jakiekolwiek pisma czy umowy, bo potem czeka nas wizyta w jakimś urzędzie czy instytucji. Jutro mam znów odwiedzić firmę, która wykonuje projekt przyłączenia energ. do naszej działki, w celu potwierdzenia miejsca umieszczenia skrzynki. To nic, że już to było nie raz na mapka zaznaczane  :mad: 
Przy okazji przeglądałam projekt przyłącza gazowego, i znów błąd. Miał być przewód spalinowy koncentryczny przez ścianę, a jest ponad powierzchnię dachu.  :eek: 

Jak najmniej wizyt w urzędach i tym podobnym życzę.

----------


## lustrzana

A ja dołożę dwa słowa odnosnie sasiadów :smile: .
Oczywiście zaspałam i nie mam ani wody ani prądu jeszcze na działce, prąd dopiero jutro lub w pon podłączą a studnia w planach, ale... podeszliśmy do sąsiada w pierwszy dzień robót, czy by nie uzyczył, oczywiście odpłatnie. Zgodził się.
Na drugi dzień majstre przyjechał, sasiad do niego podzsedł, ze on jednak się rozmyślił...
A kij mu w oko, dwa dni na agregacie jeszcze, potem baniak z woda załatwiony, do szkieletówki po fundam,encie wiele wody nie trzeba.
Ale zostanie mu zapamiętane :wink: )

A z placu budowy, piasek pod płyte wysypany i zagęszczony, powinna się już układać kanalizacja - o ile p. projektant w końcu rysunki pionów podesle..., jutro pod wieczór lejemy chudziaka :smile: , a dzisiaj zamawiamy drewno :smile:

----------


## kajwroclaw

witam znów wszystkich pogrążonych w szale budowy  :smile:  nawet nie mam czasu uzupełniać dziennika i śledzić wątku na bieżąco, w poniedziałek wchodzą dekarze, mamy też wymurowane wejście do domu ze słupami podtrzymującymi frontową lukarnę - zamieniliśmy betonowe na słupy z klinkieru wyglądają super, po burzliwych naradach i lekturze forum postanowiliśmy kominy wykończyć tynkiem żywicznym mozaikowym - ponoć nie do zdarcia i nawet to ładnie wygląda.

----------


## water-sprite

kajwroclaw, mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia tych słupów?

----------


## kajwroclaw

> kajwroclaw, mógłbyś wrzucić zdjęcia tych słupów?


proszę bardzo, dorzucam też zdjęcia kominów i z bliska struktury tynku.

----------


## Pulse

Zaczalem w marcu, potem przerwa, ale obecnie dekarze juz klada dachowke, za chwile bedzie SSO!

----------


## arrain

Witam wszystkie Bocianki. 
Ja jeszcze się raczej nie mogę dopisać do tego rocznika bo dopiero zakupiłem projekt i będzie lądował w biurze na adaptacji ale ale z chęcią was czytam i już bardzo bym chiał zacząć. Może na 2014 zacznę swoją przygodę. Budowa w Mierzynie zachodniopomorskie. Domek M75A z pracowni muratora. 
Nie wiem czy gdzieś na FM było czy nie ale na pewno obecnym inwestorom może sie ta wiedza przydać 
Przeglądając strony Powaiatowego Inspektoratu Nadzoru Budowlanego natknąłem sie na link do Krajowego Wykazu Zakwestionowanych Wyrobów Budowlanych. Link poniżej. 
http://www.gunb.gov.pl/kwzwb/index1.php
Zachęcam do lektury by czasami nie naciąć się na minę. 
Pozdrawiam 
Bocianek pisklak jeszcze ledwo wykluty :big grin:

----------


## kajwroclaw

> A mnie ciekawi jakich używaliście/używacie/będziecie używać środków, w celu zabezpieczenia budowy przed złodziejami...  Macie jakieś sprawdzone pomysły?


owczarek niemiecki  :big grin:  no i czujny sąsiad  :wink:

----------


## lucjus

Może ktoś jednak odpowie, Thermallica czy Solbet? A jaki komin-u nas 2 ciągniemy od piwnicy(ogrzewania kominek a drugi kocioł kondensacyjny na gaz)?

----------


## andy6

Witam! Jestem nowy na forum  i zabrałem się do czytania różnych tematów właśnie od tego działu. Nie dałem rady wszystkiego przeczytać
ale naprawdę jestem pełen podziwu dla wszystkich tych z Was, którzy podjęli trud wybudowania własnego domu. Trzeba mieć naprawdę dużo samozaparcia, ile łez i potu przy tym idzie to szkoda mówić. Piszę to z perspektywy dużego doświadczenia w budownictwie ale bardziej komercyjnym ( duże budowy).  Szkoda, że wielu z obecnych na forum musi się tak cholernie męczyć z urzędami, wykonawcami itd. Ze swojej strony żałuję, że wielu z Was ograniczone środki na budowę nie pozwalają na zapewnienie sobie fachowej pomocy, która być może oszczędziłaby wielu czasu, wysiłku i nawet straconej kasy. Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się czasem komuś z Ws pomóc dobrą radą. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## andy6

> Zaczęliśmy!!
> Wczoraj geodeta powymierzał, a dzisiaj wjechała kopara i pierwsza część piachu.
> Martwi mnie trochę dzisiejsza burza przy naszych iłach, ale... kierownik budowy uspakaja, ze damy radę.
> Problem wyszedł mojej niewiedzy... RBtka stawiana na gwałt, jutro do elektrowni idę mam nadzieję, ze umowę już podpisać. No i niestety wtopa ze studnią. Wydawało mi się, ze to tak rach-ciach i mam za swoje. Wykonawca wprawdzie już plan awaryjny ma, no ale tak czy owak wiercić studnię trzeba. Jedna ekipa sie rozmyła na zaś, a te dostępne na już liczą się ponad 300 za metr. No i nastraszyli mnie, ze u nas to pustynia i wody nie będzie. W najgorszym razie wiercić będziemy na kilkadziesiąt metrów, tylko jeżeli już tak głęboko, to nie w tej cenie. Nie ufam firmom, które chcą na różdżkarzach bazować, a tych jest sporo. No i dodatkowo mam konflikt, no może nie konflikt, a różnicę zdań między projektantem i kierownikiem budowy. Smaczku dodaje fakt, ze projektant to rodzina z niewielkim doświadczeniem w wykonawstwie, ale ogromną wiarą we własną wiedzę, częściowo teoretyczną, a częściowo podpartą starym doświadczeneim i wiedzą znajomych po fachu.... Kierownik to stary wyjadacz, znający realia okoliczne. Komu wierzyć? Komu zaufać? Aż zapytałabym jak jest u Was? Kto rządzi na budowie)? Niby każdy nam powtarza, ze inwestor, ale...)


Witaj! Czy masz badania geologiczne gruntów Twojej działki? Powiedzenie, że tam były iły nie wystarczy. A inna sprawa to 
to, że wykopy trzeba praktycznie zawsze chronić przed wodą. Najlepiej tak je wykonywać aby w tym samym dniu udało się położyć chudy beton. Oprócz tego warto zrobić tzw. rząpia do ściągania nadmiaru wody.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## andy6

> Witam wszystkich!
> Nie jestem całkowitym nowicjuszem na tym forum, ale do tej pory były to wizyty w innym celu. Tym razem jest całkiem inaczej. My również planujemy rozpoczęcie działań o kryptonimie "BUDOWA" w tym roku, ale nie prędzej niż pod koniec lata, początek jesieni. Plan maksimum zakłada SSO, minimum SZ na ten rok.  Domek to parterówka z garażem 2-stanowiskowym, bez użytkowego poddasza z co najwyżej stryszkiem, powierzchnia netto 155m2 plus 35m2 garaż. Co więcej o domu. Projekt indywidualny, idący w stronę domu energooszczędnego, aczkolwiek bez wentylacji mechanicznej (przynajmniej na tę chwilę). Reszta to w zasadzie standard: fundament z bloczków, ściany porotherm 25, strop drewniany z belkami widocznymi od spodu (przynajmniej w większości pomieszczeń). Mamy sentyment do schronisk górskich, więc stąd to, dalej kominek z DGP, podłogówka wszędzie, dachówka, no i to chyba na tyle..Mam 1-szą wycenę SSO, jestem ciekaw Waszych opinii. Wiem, że kwota nie jest niska, ale dachu np. mamy ponad 350m2:
> 1. FUNDAMENTY - 13 000:
> - stopa
> - ściana
> - izolacja, ocieplenie
> - drenaż, kanalizacja
> - zasypanie
> - "chudy" beton
> ...


Witaj!
Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest łatwa. Nie mając przed sobą choćby rzutów i przekrojów budynku.
Generalnie , tak z "palca: wydaje się, że to masz tanią wycenę tych robót. Same ceny robót zależą bardzo od regionu w którym się buduje.
Rozpiętości robocizny są dość duże.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## biedronka1

Witam my tez zaczynamy w tym roku budowę dom w kaliach 3 jestesmy na etapie poszukiwania ekipy budowlanej czy mozecie kogos polecić region mazowieckie, albo podpowiedziec jak szukać.

----------


## gosiakmala

biedronka nie ma chyba sposobu ani zasad szukania ekipy. Własnie pytać trzeba i opinie zbiera c.

----------


## SGS2013

Proponuję zajrzeć na "białą" listę polecanych wykonawców:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-lista/page166

----------


## water-sprite

> proszę bardzo, dorzucam też zdjęcia kominów i z bliska struktury tynku.
> 
> Załącznik 188409Załącznik 188410Załącznik 188411



Dzięki,my robimy słupy wylewane w szalunkach, ale te Twoje też ciekawe.  :yes:

----------


## Mario430

> Witaj!
> Odpowiedź na to pytanie nie jest łatwa. Nie mając przed sobą choćby rzutów i przekrojów budynku.
> Generalnie , tak z "palca: wydaje się, że to masz tanią wycenę tych robót. Same ceny robót zależą bardzo od regionu w którym się buduje.
> Rozpiętości robocizny są dość duże.
> Pozdrawiam!


Wiem, że nie jest łatwa, ale dziękuję za wyrażenie zdania. W międzyczasie dostałem 2-gą wycenę i różnica wychodzi konkretna tylko w zakresie dachu. Ta 2-ga firma wyceniła go bowiem na 23 tys. Ciekaw jestem skąd aż taka rozbieżność, narazie usiłuję dowiedzieć się na ile obie firmy oszacowały jego powierzchnię, bo coś czuję, że to z tego może wynikać. No cóż pożyjemy ,zobaczymy
Pzdr

----------


## ida2

*Mario* gdzie Ty budujesz? Jakoś mało Ci liczą  :wink:

----------


## Mario430

> *Mario* gdzie Ty budujesz? Jakoś mało Ci liczą


To żart, nie? :wink:  A tak na poważnie to nie wydaje mi się, żeby to była niska wycena. Wszędzie, gdzie czytam to SSO wychodzi przeważnie poniżej 50tys. Buduję na Śląsku Cieszyńskim

----------


## moniss

*Mario430*, znajomi w tamtym roku się wbudowali w okolicach Pszczyny i ekipie płacili:
12 tys. fundamenty (nie wiem czy drenaż też w to wchodził czy nie)
12 tys. parter
12 tys. strop drewniany/dach płaski
Dom parterowy ok. 200m2

----------


## Mario430

> *Mario430*, znajomi w tamtym roku się wbudowali w okolicach Pszczyny i ekipie płacili:
> 12 tys. fundamenty (nie wiem czy drenaż też w to wchodził czy nie)
> 12 tys. parter
> 12 tys. strop drewniany/dach płaski
> Dom parterowy ok. 200m2


No to wycenę mamy bardzo zbliżoną, moja chałupa ma ok. 190m2 netto. A może mi powiedzieć ile ich wyszedł dach?

----------


## ida2

*Mario* po pierwsze to nie żart, po drugie wcale nie uważam, że to aż tak mało! 
TYlko u  nas (woj. to samo :wink:  ) wstępne wyceny na SSO domku (ok 100m parterowego) były na 60-70tys.  :bash: , kolejne ok 50, a jak się zeszło do ok 40-45 to nieniektózy skomlą, że po kosztach będą robić  :mad:

----------


## skrabi

dzisiaj zaczęliśmy wreszcie budowę domu  :smile:  zapraszam na fotki do dziennika

----------


## moniss

*Mario*, dach to u nich stropodach na drewnianych belkach, więc strop i dach to u nich jedno i to samo: 12tys.

----------


## justyska

> Zaczalem w marcu, potem przerwa, ale obecnie dekarze juz klada dachowke, za chwile bedzie SSO!


Podobnie jak u nas  :smile:  zaczęliśmy na koniec lutego, a teraz zbliżamy się do blachodachówki. Cały dach zadeskowany, część zafoliowana. 
Jednocześnie my i tynkarz czekamy na montaż okien.

----------


## lubiębudować

Witam serdecznie,
Rozpoczynam budowę na początku czerwca w Borowinie, gmina Konstancin-jeziorna, południowe okolice wwy.
Mam ekipę murarską, kierownika budowy, pozwolenie na budowę  :smile:  i niewiele więcej. Media w warunkach technicznych, realnie za rok-półtora, więc szukam wykonawcy studni i czekam na warunki techniczne przyłączenia prądu na cele budowy. Jestem przed pierwszymi zakupami materiałów.

Dom wg projektu indywidualnego, wymarzony od lat  :smile:  z poddaszem użytkowym, niepodpiwniczony, 215m z garażem. Bryła prosta, ale nie za prosta, funkcjonalna, dostosowana do naszych potrzeb i warunków na działce.

W tym roku planuje stan surowy, jak się uda z dachówka i stolarką, w wersji minimum bez. Byłoby miło uporządkować też działkę pod kątem przyszłego ogrodu.

pozdrawiam wszystkich Budujących  :smile:

----------


## dorota7602

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 

Więc i u mnie się zaczęło  :smile:  dzisiaj koparka ruszyła do dzieła  :smile:  Jak już wspominałam budujemy w/g projektu archonu miniaturkę n odbicie lustrzane . W sobotę geodeta " łapie" poziom fundamentów i do dzieła. W tym roku planujemy postawienie postawienie pierwszego poziomu wraz ze stropem no chyba że wydarzy się cud ...może jakaś wygrana w totolotka ...to będziemy wspinali się w górę  :smile:  no ale na to nie liczę bo żeby wygrać trzeba grać  :smile:  Budujemy w okolicach Zielonej Góry może jest na forum jakiś sąsiad  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

Dorota

----------


## lustrzana

Dzień Dobry
Wczoraj zalaliśmy płytę, drewno zamówione, ciąg dalszy za jakieś 2-3  tygodnie! :smile:

----------


## gosiakmala

lustrzana po ile drewno zamawilaiście?

dorota7602 - u nas podobnie, jak w totka wygramy pniemy się odrazu w górę  :wink: 

lubiębudować - nick masz powalający  :wink: , całkiem fajne plany macie... powodzenia!  :smile: 

czy zbroicie płytę wylaną na gruncie? jakie u Was są ceny stali? 6 i 12?

jak tu sie kurde pogrubia tekst? :/

----------


## kajwroclaw

U nas już konstrukcja dachu stoi i prace stanęły bo czekamy na transzę z banku żeby kupić zarezerwowaną dachówkę:/ nie lubię takich przerw w trakcie roboty.

----------


## Drimeth

> Witam serdecznie,
> Rozpoczynam budowę na początku czerwca w Borowinie, gmina Konstancin-jeziorna, południowe okolice wwy.


Witaj,
My też będziemy budować na południe od Warszawy. Gmina Prażmów, niedaleko Ciebie.  :smile:  
Czy u Was też tak mokro?

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## lubiębudować

mam tą działke od niemal 5 lat, i w tym roku było rekordowo mokro (w skali owych 5 lat) - woda na początku kwietnia była blisko powierzchni. Teraz do 1,20 nie ma, głębiej nie widzę. Geolog w raporcie napisał, że warunki średnie... szkoda, że nie wspomniał, ze w październiku są zawsze lepsze niż wiosną  :eek: 

w każdym razie, na wszelki wypadek zrobie drenaż opaskowy

----------


## Drimeth

U nas woda jeszcze wyżej  :sad: 
I też na jesieni dużo lepiej niż na wiosnę. Ja się boję drenażu opaskowego, żeby mi w nim woda nie stała  :sad: 
A z fundamentami uciekamy w górę.

----------


## gosiakmala

ponawiam pytanie o cenę stali 6, 10 i 12? forumki po ile u was chodzi tona?

----------


## Wadus

Kuj-Pomorskie 

2,2 netto kg fi 12

----------


## lubiębudować

> U nas woda jeszcze wyżej 
> I też na jesieni dużo lepiej niż na wiosnę. Ja się boję drenażu opaskowego, żeby mi w nim woda nie stała 
> A z fundamentami uciekamy w górę.


ale jak to, żeby woda nie stała? to ma ściągać i odprowadzać wodę - co najwyżej będziesz miał za mokro gdzie indziej na działce, jeśli nie ma gdzie odprowadzić ( u mnie jest rów, ale to pół powiatu się musi najpierw zgodzić :yes: )

----------


## Drimeth

> ale jak to, żeby woda nie stała? to ma ściągać i odprowadzać wodę - co najwyżej będziesz miał za mokro gdzie indziej na działce, jeśli nie ma gdzie odprowadzić ( u mnie jest rów, ale to pół powiatu się musi najpierw zgodzić)


Tylko u mnie niestety nie bardzo ma gdzie spływać. Jedyna opcja to studnie chłonne na działce. I do tego nie wiem jak głębokie, bo do 3 metrów wgłąb mamy glinę.

----------


## lustrzana

1180 netto za m3 z Bielawy, mój wykonawca poleca.

----------


## hesperius

Pozdrawiam rozpoczynajacych budowe  :smile:

----------


## Drimeth

*hesperius* pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## SGS2013

> ponawiam pytanie o cenę stali 6, 10 i 12? forumki po ile u was chodzi tona?


2,08 netto -  kupowane w Warszawie

----------


## podlasianka77

U nas też fundamenty poszły w górę i już prawie skończone. Morelka pnie się do góry  :smile: .

----------


## hesperius

> *hesperius* pozdrawiamy


Dzieki serdeczne - pnijcie sie szybko w gore  :smile:

----------


## tomtom4AD

Lawy zalane i sciany z bloczka juz stoja. Zasypka piaskowa zrobiona, jeszcze chudy beton. Nie wiem czy to trzeba zazbroic.. Wykonawca nie ma zbrojenia w kosztorysie. Czy ktos wie? Z gory dzieki..

----------


## FOXSTER

Witam, dobrze dać siatkę by lepiej trzymało ,"zasypke piaskowa" pamiętaj ze trzeba zagęścić warto na tym etapie pamiętać też o dopływie powietrza do kominka jeśli jest i o odpływach wody .....

----------


## sewi

> Lawy zalane i sciany z bloczka juz stoja. Zasypka piaskowa zrobiona, jeszcze chudy beton. Nie wiem czy to trzeba zazbroic.. Wykonawca nie ma zbrojenia w kosztorysie. Czy ktos wie? Z gory dzieki..


Ja nie dawałem siatki, bo tak mi radził wieloletni kierownik budowy. Ważne żeby dobrze zagęścić piasek - jak będzie źle to jeden poziom siatki nie pomoże - szkoda kasy.

----------


## carnation

Witam  :smile:  My też zaczęliśmy budowę w tym roku. Zaczynam nadrabiać zaległości w temacie i postach, które wszyscy napisaliście. Ale na początek chciałam się przywitać  :smile:  Życzę nam wszystkim dużo wytrwałości  i nie ukrywam, że liczę na cenne rady koleżanek i kolegów z FM  :smile:

----------


## lubiębudować

> Lawy zalane i sciany z bloczka juz stoja. Zasypka piaskowa zrobiona, jeszcze chudy beton. Nie wiem czy to trzeba zazbroic.. Wykonawca nie ma zbrojenia w kosztorysie. Czy ktos wie? Z gory dzieki..


sprawdź część konstrukcyjną w projekcie a jak nadal będziesz miał wątpliwości to od ich rozwiania masz kierownika budowy

----------


## ZIS

> ponawiam pytanie o cenę stali 6, 10 i 12? forumki po ile u was chodzi tona?


1990 zł netto, fi12, śląskie

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

U nas dziś szalowanie stropu, w sobotę najprawdopodobniej będziemy się zalewać :tongue:

----------


## FOXSTER

Warto zapytać firmę co bedziecie w niej  zakupować beton czy mają na stanie wibrator (zagęszczacz) jeśli macie schody do wylania i inne zakamarki to bardzo przydatna sprawa.

----------


## Ladybird76

> 1990 zł netto, fi12, śląskie


aż zazdroszczę takiej ceny  :sad:  


i jeszcze mi zostało stali tak samo jak dużo mam bloczków fundamentowych...

----------


## Ladybird76

> Warto zapytać firmę co bedziecie w niej  zakupować beton czy mają na stanie wibrator (zagęszczacz) jeśli macie schody do wylania i inne zakamarki to bardzo przydatna sprawa.


u mnie wibrator wypożyczał wykonawca a w dalszym etapie już nabył swój  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> Ja nie dawałem siatki, bo tak mi radził wieloletni kierownik budowy. Ważne żeby dobrze zagęścić piasek - jak będzie źle to jeden poziom siatki nie pomoże - szkoda kasy.


 mnie wyglądało to tak:


kierownik budowy chciał aby była położona siatka i beton był lany nie w ściany fundamentowa ale oparty na ścianach... mieszkam na śląsku gdzie jak wiadomo kopalni nie brakuje stąd też jego decyzja zgodna z tym co architekt zaprojektował

----------


## Ladybird76

> Witam, dobrze dać siatkę by lepiej trzymało ,"zasypke piaskowa" pamiętaj ze trzeba zagęścić warto na tym etapie pamiętać też o dopływie powietrza do kominka jeśli jest i o odpływach wody .....


kurcze a Ja mam w projekcie dopływ powietrza do kominka ale choć ściany stoją to go nie mam wykonanego wrrrrr no chyba mnie coś trafi zaraz  :sad:  no i do kotłowni typu Z nie mam jeszcze przygotowanego wrrrrr

----------


## alcia

Podobnie jak my również życzymy powodzenia  :smile:  Wszystkim zaczynającym :big grin:

----------


## FOXSTER

> kurcze a Ja mam w projekcie dopływ powietrza do kominka ale choć ściany stoją to go nie mam wykonanego wrrrrr no chyba mnie coś trafi zaraz  no i do kotłowni typu Z nie mam jeszcze przygotowanego wrrrrr


No właśnie o tym mówię , czasami pospiech i wiele innych spraw i można coś przegapić . a potem pracy co nie miara dodatkowej.

----------


## Ladybird76

> No właśnie o tym mówię , czasami pospiech i wiele innych spraw i można coś przegapić . a potem pracy co nie miara dodatkowej.


W temacie już się zorientowałam i już wszystko wiem... nie muszę na etapie fundamentów... jednak na etapie wylewek  :smile:  Czyli jak się okazuje temat nie został pominięty  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

A jak pogoda? U nas przyszedł deszcz i ziemia z wykopów trochę się osunęa zdążyli tylko piwnicę wymurować ale jeszcze nie jest skończona i izolacje nie do końca, widzę że muszę jeszcze popytać o zbrojenie.Strop nad piwnicą Teriva z Solbetu-na co zwracacie uwagę przy tego typu(dom parter, bez poddasza).

----------


## lubiębudować

w moich okolicach codziennie pada średnio parę godzin i zaczynam się zastanawiać czy nie przesunąć budowy...prace ziemne miały rozpocząć się za tydzień

----------


## ZIS

> aż zazdroszczę takiej ceny  
> Załącznik 192423
> 
> i jeszcze mi zostało stali tak samo jak dużo mam bloczków fundamentowych...


Porotherma 30 tez trafiłem za rozsądne pieniądze. Dzwona zaliczylem z betonem. Wziąłem z betoniarni która cieszyła się najlepsza opinia a suma sumarum tylko przeplacilem. Pierwsza partia bloczkow fundamentowych była najzwyczajniej w świecie do d...
Nie da się wszystkiego zrobić (zdobyć) optymalnie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ladybird76

> Porotherma 30 tez trafiłem za rozsądne pieniądze. Dzwona zaliczylem z betonem. Wziąłem z betoniarni która cieszyła się najlepsza opinia a suma sumarum tylko przeplacilem. Pierwsza partia bloczkow fundamentowych była najzwyczajniej w świecie do d...
> Nie da się wszystkiego zrobić (zdobyć) optymalnie. 
> Pozdrawiam


po ile dostałeś porotherm? i jakie masz nadproża tzn też z porotheru?
Moją budowę zaopatruje firma KENPOL z mojego miasta i ogólnie jestem zadowolona

Bloczki brałam z firmy Małro
Beton BERGER Bytom i nie narzekam... cena dość względna
Musiałam dobierać stal Fi6 i już poszła z Gliwic i żałuję, że w całość tam się nie zaopatrzyłam
Drewno tartak DREWTAR ale jestem zawiedziona bo jak deski 3,2 przy fundamentach była względna tak przy dobieraniu na strop tragiczna - trzeba było mocno przycinać i równać oraz szczeliny uzupełniać pianką montażową a stemple ze 140 zamówionych 3m 20 były 2,5m  :sad:  porażka jakaś  :sad:  
Więźba zatem pojedzie z gór z innego tartaku.

----------


## Ladybird76

u mnie też pada choć jak na razie zaprzestało i jestem ciekawa co będzie popołudniu. Na całe szczęście budowa na razie stanęła więc nie przejmuję sie zbytnio deszczem.

----------


## ZIS

> po ile dostałeś porotherm? i jakie masz nadproża tzn też z porotheru?
> Moją budowę zaopatruje firma KENPOL z mojego miasta i ogólnie jestem zadowolona
> 
> Bloczki brałam z firmy Małro
> Beton BERGER Bytom i nie narzekam... cena dość względna
> Musiałam dobierać stal Fi6 i już poszła z Gliwic i żałuję, że w całość tam się nie zaopatrzyłam
> Drewno tartak DREWTAR ale jestem zawiedziona bo jak deski 3,2 przy fundamentach była względna tak przy dobieraniu na strop tragiczna - trzeba było mocno przycinać i równać oraz szczeliny uzupełniać pianką montażową a stemple ze 140 zamówionych 3m 20 były 2,5m  porażka jakaś  
> Więźba zatem pojedzie z gór z innego tartaku.


Porotherm Wienerbergera 30 dostałem po 2.80 netto. Z dowozem hds na budowę wyszedł mnie 3.78 brutto.
Beton i bloczki miałem z Myszkowa. Beton na ławy był 1-klasa ale bloczki sie sypały tak jakby były po 1,50 a nie 2,80. Na koniec była awantura o ilość przywiezionego betonu na chudziaka, nie wnikając w szczegóły podziękowałem za współprace. Opinie maja dobre ale jak widać trzeba mieć jeszcze trochę szczęścia a ja w ich przypadku go nie miałem. 
Naproża kupiłem niesystemowe, betonowe L z okolic Gliwic. Wyszły oczywiście sporo taniej, namiar "sprzedał" mi kierownik budowy. Drewno i więźbe biorę z Grodkowa. Nie jest tanio ale ja cenie sobie święty spokój. Stemple kupiłem na allegro.
Od poniedziałku lecą z murami, na razie mam stan zero.
Myślę teraz ciezko nad ceramicznymi dachówkami ale jak na razie nic nie moge wymyślić :smile:  Na początku chciałem Robena falistą ale pare osob mi to odradza. Nie wiem czy ich słuchać bo chcą mi sprzedać coś "lepszego".
Co Ty wymyśliłaś z dachówkami?

----------


## Ladybird76

> Porotherm Wienerbergera 30 dostałem po 2.80 netto. Z dowozem hds na budowę wyszedł mnie 3.78 brutto.
> Beton i bloczki miałem z Myszkowa. Beton na ławy był 1-klasa ale bloczki sie sypały tak jakby były po 1,50 a nie 2,80. Na koniec była awantura o ilość przywiezionego betonu na chudziaka, nie wnikając w szczegóły podziękowałem za współprace. Opinie maja dobre ale jak widać trzeba mieć jeszcze trochę szczęścia a ja w ich przypadku go nie miałem. 
> Naproża kupiłem niesystemowe, betonowe L z okolic Gliwic. Wyszły oczywiście sporo taniej, namiar "sprzedał" mi kierownik budowy. Drewno i więźbe biorę z Grodkowa. Nie jest tanio ale ja cenie sobie święty spokój. Stemple kupiłem na allegro.
> Od poniedziałku lecą z murami, na razie mam stan zero.
> Myślę teraz ciezko nad ceramicznymi dachówkami ale jak na razie nic nie moge wymyślić Na początku chciałem Robena falistą ale pare osob mi to odradza. Nie wiem czy ich słuchać bo chcą mi sprzedać coś "lepszego".
> Co Ty wymyśliłaś z dachówkami?


Dachówkę na dach rozważam z winenbergera allegra 9 ponieważ mój dach jest dwuspadowy więc na większy wymiar mogę sobie pozwolić  :smile: 
Porotherm masz faktycznie po fajnej cenie.
Zdradzisz po ile więźbę masz?

----------


## ZIS

Więźbe mam drogo - 16 tys z VAT, impregnowana próżniowo.
Domek jest taki:

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gracjan-WRW1008

----------


## Ladybird76

a jaki masz duży dach? hmmm u mnie 197m2 jak na tę chwilę Domek masz śliczny!

----------


## ZIS

Dzieki :smile: 
Dach ma ok 260m

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

> Więźbe mam drogo - 16 tys z VAT, impregnowana próżniowo.
> Domek jest taki:
> 
> http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-gracjan-WRW1008


Witamy, my również budujemy gracjana z małymi przeróbkami. Zyczymy powodzenia w budowie :smile:

----------


## ZIS

Dziękuje i wzajemnie :smile: . Może rozruszacie ten Gracjanowy wątek bo coś zdechł ostatnio.... :smile: 



> Witamy, my również budujemy gracjana z małymi przeróbkami. Zyczymy powodzenia w budowie

----------


## justyska

A ja się pochwalę, że od dziś mamy stan surowy zamknięty  :big grin:  drzwi co prawda na razie są stare, żeby nowych nie zniszczyć, ale zamknięte jest  :smile:  
Skończyli dziś wstawiać okna.
W przyszłym tygodniu wchodzą tynkarze. 
A na marginesie dodam, że wszystkim polecam blachodachówkę Venecja z Bud Mat-u. Rewelacja! WYgląda naprawdę super, a goście odwiedzający naszą budowę mówią, że nasza DACHÓWKA jest ładna  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

> Dzieki
> Dach ma ok 260m


no to ciutę masz większy dach  :smile:  będziesz miał okna w poddaszu jakie i ile?

----------


## ZIS

Tylko jedno - niestety lub na szczęście - zależy z której strony spojrzeć  :smile: 



> no to ciutę masz większy dach  będziesz miał okna w poddaszu jakie i ile?

----------


## Ladybird76

> Tylko jedno - niestety lub na szczęście - zależy z której strony spojrzeć


dlaczego niestety? u mnie wypada ich aż 5 z tego jedno o zwykłych wymiarach a pozostałe mniejsze niż normalnie  :smile:  Chcę doświetlić dziewczynom moim pokoje a dodatkowo jedno w garderobie a drugie z pomieszczeniu gospodarczym no i w łazience... i nie wiem czy np w garderobie dawać czy nie ?  :sad:

----------


## aLilith

> ... i nie wiem czy np w garderobie dawać czy nie ?


Moim zdaniem warto dać okno w garderobie, zawsze można przewietrzyć i trochę światła słonecznego wpadnie.

Mam pytanie jako zielony bocian  :roll eyes:  może mnie ktoś uświadomić jak mogę sobie włączyć subskrypcję (tak to sie nazywa chyba) kilku dzienników innych użytkowników? Lub jak w ogóle coś zrobić, żeby tych najulubieńszych mieć "pod ręką"

----------


## lubiębudować

> Mam pytanie jako zielony bocian  może mnie ktoś uświadomić jak mogę sobie włączyć subskrypcję (tak to sie nazywa chyba) kilku dzienników innych użytkowników? Lub jak w ogóle coś zrobić, żeby tych najulubieńszych mieć "pod ręką"


wchodzisz do wybranego dziennika i po prawej stronie na górze, tuż pod nazwą użytkownika powinieneś mieć następujące opcje
Przejdź do profilu 
Dodaj do znajomych 
Oznacz jako przeczytane 
Subskrybuj ten dziennik

----------


## blekowca

> wchodzisz do wybranego dziennika i po prawej stronie na górze, tuż pod nazwą użytkownika powinieneś mieć następujące opcje
> Przejdź do profilu 
> Dodaj do znajomych 
> Oznacz jako przeczytane 
> Subskrybuj ten dziennik


A żeby ich potem mieć w jednym miejscu to ustaw sobie zakładkę w przeglądarce do strony http://forum.muratordom.pl/usercp.php
Będziesz tam mieć te dzienniki w których pojawiło się coś nowego, żeby przejść do nieprzeczytanego posta klikasz na taką czerwoną ikonkę  przed nazwą wątku. I gotowe.

----------


## aLilith

Dziękuje bardzo. Już próbuję.  :smile:

----------


## aLilith

U znajomego na budowie ostatnio pojawili się faceci z PINB połazili, nic nie znaleźli i skasowali 1500 zł.Czy to jest normalne? Przecież i tak pensyjki niezłe kasują za to, że siedzą na stołkach w nadzorze. Miał ktoś z was do czynienia z podobna kontrola? I czy nieobecność podczas takiej kontroli KierBud'a nie będzie dla nich powodem do nałożenia jakiejś wydumanej kary? Mój KB akurat ma straszny młyn bo wszystko się opóźniło i teraz ma kilka placów budowy do obskoczenia w jeden dzień. Wpada, ogląda postęp prac, jak nie ma uwag jedzie dalej.

----------


## kupiecjudex

Pierwsze słysze żaby PINB brał cos za kontrolę? :jaw drop: 
U mnie byli trzy tygodnie temu popatrzyli, pomieżyli, spisali protokół i poszli.
Niech on się lepiej przyzna że jakiś mandat za coś dostał.
Albo to byli jacyś naciągacze. :big grin:

----------


## aLilith

> Pierwsze słysze żaby PINB brał cos za kontrolę?
> U mnie byli trzy tygodnie temu popatrzyli, pomieżyli, spisali protokół i poszli.
> Niech on się lepiej przyzna że jakiś mandat za coś dostał.
> Albo to byli jacyś naciągacze.


No to mnie uspokoiłeś, na pewno dostał jakąś kare a wstyd mu się przyznać :cool:  Ja zawsze myślałam, ze to działa na zasadzie kontroli ze skarbówki ( ta akurat znam  :yes: ) - ot są po to żeby kontrolować w ramach swojej pracy. A jak to jest z tym KB chyba nie musi być cały czas na placu? Tylko w najbardziej strategicznych momentach?

----------


## gosiakmala

> Pierwsze słysze żaby PINB brał cos za kontrolę?
> U mnie byli trzy tygodnie temu popatrzyli, pomieżyli, spisali protokół i poszli.
> Niech on się lepiej przyzna że jakiś mandat za coś dostał.
> Albo to byli jacyś naciągacze.


też uważam że to mandat jak nic  :smile:

----------


## kupiecjudex

Ja u siebie kierbuda ze 2 razy na budowie miałem i to jeszcze jak kazałem przyjechać.
podczas kontroli PINB go oczywiście też nie było, ale nie musiał być.
protokół musi i tak właściciel podpisać.

----------


## Ladybird76

u mnie jeszcze ani razu nie było jak do tej pory kontroli i niech tak pozostanie. Kierbud za to kilka razy już nawiedził moją budowę choć płacone ma za całość. Na szczęście moje ma ją po drodze więc w każdej chwili może wjechać lub też z drogi widzieć  :smile:

----------


## aLilith

teraz jestem już zupełnie spokojna zwłaszcza, ze dziś na dobre zaczęliśmy  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Dzień dobry 

Tez rozpoczynam budowę w tym roku, ale dopiero jesienią. Teraz walczę z papierkami. 
Muszę uporać się z woda. A to poważny problem. 
Mam dwie opcje. 
1 zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami na wodę - mogę podlaczyc się do wodociągu umiejscowionego na działce po drugiej stronie ulicy. Z tym, ze ja dom będę stawiać w drugim końcu mojej działki. Muszę pociagnac rury ok 400 metrów! 
Ile mnie to będzie kosztowało??
2. czekać az przyszli sąsiedzi się dogadaja i wspólnie z nimi zrzucić się na wodociąg pociagniety z innej strony. Około 500 metrów, ale wspólnie z. Innymi 5-8 sąsiadami. Tu problem, bo wlasnie część osób się wylamuje, mowia ze nie beda się tu budować, ze to tylko działki rekreacyjne beda. 

Druga opcja będzie na pewno tańsza. Ale może być udreka. Na pierwsza opcje nie wiem czy będę mogła sobie pozwolić. Musimy znalezc potencjalnego wykonawcę, który by to wycenił. 
Ehh....

Bardzo ładny ten dom Gracjan.  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam wszystkich

----------


## Ladybird76

> Dzień dobry 
> 
> Tez rozpoczynam budowę w tym roku, ale dopiero jesienią. Teraz walczę z papierkami. 
> Muszę uporać się z woda. A to poważny problem. 
> Mam dwie opcje. 
> 1 zgodnie z wydanymi warunkami na wodę - mogę podlaczyc się do wodociągu umiejscowionego na działce po drugiej stronie ulicy. Z tym, ze ja dom będę stawiać w drugim końcu mojej działki. Muszę pociagnac rury ok 400 metrów! 
> Ile mnie to będzie kosztowało??
> 2. czekać az przyszli sąsiedzi się dogadaja i wspólnie z nimi zrzucić się na wodociąg pociagniety z innej strony. Około 500 metrów, ale wspólnie z. Innymi 5-8 sąsiadami. Tu problem, bo wlasnie część osób się wylamuje, mowia ze nie beda się tu budować, ze to tylko działki rekreacyjne beda. 
> 
> ...


wierka opcja pierwsza dość kosztowna... mam podobnie z tym, że niecałe 100m i wstępnie mam wycenione na 11 tysięcy  :sad:  dla mnie to też masakra finansowa   :smile:  bo do tego 20m gazu i 30m prądu  :sad:

----------


## edytam

Witam!

Jest jeszcze trzecia - najtańsza opcja - studnia...

----------


## Drimeth

*edytam* niestety nie wszędzie ta opcja jest możliwa.
U nas były wydane warunki, że można się podłączyć do wodociągu. Ponieważ też mamy jakieś 120 metrów do pociągnięcia (sąsiedzi nie chcą się dorzucić) musimy zrobić to sami. Gdy składaliśmy papiery do pozwolenia architekt narysował nam studnię. Pani inspektor w Starostwie nam to zwróciła, ponieważ w planie zagospodarowania jest zapis, że jeśli jest taka możliwość to musimy się podpiąć do wodociągu.
Dlatego najlepsza opcja to gdy wodociągi nie wyrażą zgody na podpięcie, bo wtedy masz otwartą drogę do studni.

----------


## edytam

A no tak. My mieliśmy możliwość podpięcia, ale po dobudowaniu ok 120m wodociągu (czy nie było przymusu)...

----------


## lucjus

Po przerwie pogodowej mamy już strop nad piwnicą, schody, no i zaczynamy zasypywać i dalej fundamenty pod część niepodpiwniczoną. Mam nadzieję, że wszystkie izolacje,folie, styrodur będą ok.,chociaż widzę że i tak tego nie sprawdzę-bo się niestety nie znam.Ma ktoś kosze do okienek w piwnicy?Zastanawiam się , kiesy powinny byc wymurowane?
DACHÓWKA-nas to czeka w przyszłym roku,ale jak skonczymy ten etap to biorę się do przygotowania i wyceny całej reszty na przyszły rok.Mi się bardzo podobają CREATONA,widziałąm Balance czerwony na dachu, choć dla nas bardziej może Futura albo Harmonie-angoba czarna.Nie mogę się przekonać do BRAASA-nie chcę mieć cementu na dachu, Koramic-różnie z jakością, Roben-też łądna i jeszcze Wieneberger.Dodatkowo oprócz ceny jest problem czy dekarz będzie umiał to dobrze połozyć... :no:

----------


## lubiębudować

> Witam!
> 
> Jest jeszcze trzecia - najtańsza opcja - studnia...


o tak! żeby nie wiecic na darmo zrobiłem badania geofizyczne, które wykazaly bardzo dobre warunki. W sobote był odwiert, nic nie znaleźli poza glina... kasa wydana, wody nadal nie ma  :bash:  dobrze, ze studniarze normalni, ale przecież za darmo nie pracują a to mnie super inżynier wprowadzil w maliny

----------


## majaczyc

Hop hop, 

To i ja się przedstawię w waszym zacnym gronie w imieniu moim i małżonka (no małżonka za 2 tygodnie jeszcze narzeczonego).  :smile:  

Zdecydowaliśmy się na budowę na działce w warszawie na białołęce. Będziemy budować według projektu zx29 studia z500 http://z500.pl/projekt/zx29

Zmieniliśmy go w sumie tak bardzo, że wyszedł z tego prawie projekt indywidualny, ale i tak bryłą wciąż jest nieco podobny. 

Jesteśmy na etapie "walki" o zezwolenie na zjazd i PnB. W tym roku mamy zamiar zamknąć stan surowy a z wykończeniem poczekać spokojnie, aż odłożymy wystarczająco funduszy 2-3 lata. 

Pozdrawiam wszystkie Bocianki, widząc z jakimi problemami się niektórzy zmagają i się nie zrażają dodaje mi dodatkowej motywacji. 

Trzymam kciuki za wasze budowy.  :smile:

----------


## wierka

Ehh tego się boje. Studnia to ryzykowna sprawa. Teren jest suchy, szukanie wody na działce może być tak efektywne jak wrozenie z fusów. 

Ladybird - załamać się można. Za 100 metrów 11tys. .. Na tyle liczylam u siebie, za te 400 metrów. No nic musimy znaleźć potencjalnego wykonawcę i zobaczymy. 
... A tymczasem cieszę się z otrzymanych warunków zabudowy. Nie wymyślili mi niczego co utrudnialoby realizacje marzeń.   :smile:

----------


## wierka

Majaczyc co pozmienialiscie w projekcie? 
My tez robimy tyle zmian, ze wybrany projekt stal się projektem indywidualnym.

----------


## majaczyc

> Majaczyc co pozmienialiscie w projekcie? 
> My tez robimy tyle zmian, ze wybrany projekt stal się projektem indywidualnym.


- poza kosmetycznymi zmianami takimi jak podział wewnętrzny - ale i tam zaszaleliśmy bo słupy konstrukcyjne zamieniliśmy na podciągi itp.
- drugie stanowisko, 
- połączenie z budynkiem sąsiednim
- zamiast tarasu (kwietnika) i balkonu tylko balkon - czyli zmiana elewacji 
- poszerzenie o prawie 3m 
- wydłużenie aby bryła była równa z budynkiem sąsiadującym, 
- pousuwaliśmy kilka okien,
- zmieniliśmy bieg schodów
- kilka okien zostało powiększonych do 2 metrów szerokości (i teraz się zastanawiamy w jaki sposób i jakie tam okna wstawić - bez przegród!).  :smile:  
- praktycznie całkowita zmiana rozmieszczenia pokoi na górze 
- kąt nachylenia dachu

teraz jak sobie to wypisuje w sumie nie brzmi to tak źle  :smile:  Ale architekt się za głowę złapał. Głowną zmianą jest fakt, że będziemy budować bliźniaczo z innym projektem - łączenie garażami i wspólnym nad nim tarasem.

----------


## lubiębudować

ciekawe co piszecie, zamowilem indywidualny wlasnie dlatego, ze kazdy gotowiec byl z zalozenia do przerobienia. to nie najlepsze miejsce do oszczednosci, jesli ktos mialby sie tym kierowac. Wystarczy pomyslec, ile m2 moznaby lepiej wykorzystac.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> wierka opcja pierwsza dość kosztowna... mam podobnie z tym, że niecałe 100m i wstępnie mam wycenione na 11 tysięcy  dla mnie to też masakra finansowa   bo do tego 20m gazu i 30m prądu


mi ostatecznie ceny wahają się w przedziale 6-9 tys za 120 metrów.

A tak poza tym to dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale powód miałem dobry - budowa szła z kopyta i nie było kiedy :smile:  Stan surowy zamknęliśmy i zaczynamy elektrykę   :smile:

----------


## mariontg

> mi ostatecznie ceny wahają się w przedziale 6-9 tys za 120 metrów.
> 
> A tak poza tym to dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale powód miałem dobry - budowa szła z kopyta i nie było kiedy Stan surowy zamknęliśmy i zaczynamy elektrykę


Oj, to poważnie z kopyta gratuluje  :smile: ! Ja właśnie zbroje strop, nigdy więcej nie zrobił bym szalunku, desek, stępli i całego tego gó..na, pracochłonne i w żaden sposób nie opłacalne, żałuje że jednak nie dałem te 4 tysiące więcej i nie zakupiłem stropu Smart, jeśli tylko gdzieś bliżej mnie była by firma, produkujące te stropy, nie wahałbym się ani minuty!jeżeli ktos jeszc jest na tym etapie że nie wie jaki strop wybrać nie polecam monolitycznego!

----------


## wierka

majaczyc - czyli mnóstwo zmian.  :smile:  
Gdy pojawiłam się u Pani architekt z rzutami i wypunktowanymi zmianami do wprowadzenia, Pani Ania też złapała się za głowę i powiedziała.. to może ja wam narysuje dom od podstaw?? 
Po dogadaniu ceny ... i świadomości, że teraz ogranicza mnie tylko wyobraźnia ... i ... hmmm niestety portfel .... zdecydowałam, że zmian do projektu będę miała jeszcze więcej ... 
domek już narysowałam sama .. 'zmiksowałam' dwa projekty. Wiera i Doskonały. Z zewnątrz bliższy jest doskonałemu, jednak ma trochę elementów z Wiery. A wnętrze to głównie Wiera i własne modyfikacje/wariacje. 

kajwrocław - pocieszyłeś/aś mnie, że może być trochę taniej. Gratuluję stanu surowego zamkniętego.

----------


## kajwroclaw

> majaczyc - czyli mnóstwo zmian.  
> Gdy pojawiłam się u Pani architekt z rzutami i wypunktowanymi zmianami do wprowadzenia, Pani Ania też złapała się za głowę i powiedziała.. to może ja wam narysuje dom od podstaw?? 
> Po dogadaniu ceny ... i świadomości, że teraz ogranicza mnie tylko wyobraźnia ... i ... hmmm niestety portfel .... zdecydowałam, że zmian do projektu będę miała jeszcze więcej ... 
> domek już narysowałam sama .. 'zmiksowałam' dwa projekty. Wiera i Doskonały. Z zewnątrz bliższy jest doskonałemu, jednak ma trochę elementów z Wiery. A wnętrze to głównie Wiera i własne modyfikacje/wariacje. 
> 
> kajwrocław - pocieszyłeś/aś mnie, że może być trochę taniej. Gratuluję stanu surowego zamkniętego.


zrób tak, popatrz na ceny koparek za godzinę pracy, wylicz sobie materiał, znajdź gościa z uprawnieniami co ci podpisze i zrobi co trzeba (nadzór, itp) i zobaczysz, jak duża jest różnica, mi wyszło jakbym sam się bawił około 4,5 tysięca więc stwierdziłem, że jak za 6 mi zrobią to się sam nie będę męczył. U Ciebie może być naprawdę duża różnica na plus, trochę więcej roboty ale może się opłacić.

----------


## cartel80

Witam
Wszystkich budowlańców :welcome: 
My swoją budowę zaczynamy w sobotę 29,  po dwuletniej batalii z papierologią budujemy Rubina 2G
to do dzieła :roll eyes:

----------


## AsiaSebastian

Witamy wszystkich budujących 2013 :smile: ))
My zaczęliśmy w połowie kwietnia. Projekt E-118 z pracowni e-domy.pl też wymagał ( wg nas oczywiście) kilku zmian  ale wersja ostateczna w zupełności nas zadowala :smile: )
Link do naszego dziennika ze zdjęciami:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...e-domy-budowa-)

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## rodii

> Oj, to poważnie z kopyta gratuluje ! Ja właśnie zbroje strop, nigdy więcej nie zrobił bym szalunku, desek, stępli i całego tego gó..na, pracochłonne i w żaden sposób nie opłacalne, żałuje że jednak nie dałem te 4 tysiące więcej i nie zakupiłem stropu Smart, jeśli tylko gdzieś bliżej mnie była by firma, produkujące te stropy, nie wahałbym się ani minuty!jeżeli ktos jeszc jest na tym etapie że nie wie jaki strop wybrać nie polecam monolitycznego!



Witam, to ile Ci wyszlo razem za strop? Jaka powierzchnia i czemu odradzasz?

----------


## mariontg

> Witam, to ile Ci wyszlo razem za strop? Jaka powierzchnia i czemu odradzasz?


Strop razem z balkonem ma wymiary 13.6x9m weszło około 14 kubików betonu B25 cena 3220zł, stal na strop około 3200, deski na strop 2400, stemple- 150 stempli po 6 zł 900 zł, transport poszczególnych elementów; to koszt razem 200 zł, to już daje kwotę 9720 zł, a jescze robocizny dwa tygodnie, roboty przy tym co nie miara, stresu czy coś nie walnie przy zalewaniu, czyli liczmy do tego jeszcze robociznę po najtańszych kosztach to 2000zł. Już swojej pracy i mojego taty nie liczę, czyli daje to kwote 12 000 zł, strop Smart z transportem i hdsem wyszedłby w moje okolice około 16 tysięcy, a ułożony by został w jeden dzień i spokój i można dalej pracować. U mnie koszty transportu tego stropu były spore, więc dlatego się nie zdecydowałem, ale teraz bym się nie zastanawiał , przynajmniej bym się nie  wku...ał, na chłopków roztropków niby fachowców robiących to szalowanie itd.Na szczęście mam już zalany i teraz go podlewam i pielęgnuje więc znowu robota i dodatkowe godziny na podlewanie, zacieranie i takie tam, szkoda gadać monolity to strata czasu!

----------


## Ladybird76

> mi ostatecznie ceny wahają się w przedziale 6-9 tys za 120 metrów.
> 
> A tak poza tym to dawno tu nie zaglądałem, ale powód miałem dobry - budowa szła z kopyta i nie było kiedy Stan surowy zamknęliśmy i zaczynamy elektrykę



to zazdroszczę tej kwoty i też bym tak chciała... u mnie dzisiaj wiecha się szykuje choć nie powinna bo dach nie ma okien połaciowych  :smile:  Dogonić Ciebie pewnie nie mam szansy  :smile:   Jak budowa idzie z kopyta to faktycznie czasu brakuje  :sad:

----------


## elmagra

Witajcie. Ja z bocianków ze Śląska. Z takim małym przemyśleniem tu wpadłam, zgadzam się z wypowiedzią mariontg o stropie monolitycznym. Baliśmy się tego robić sami, a teriva odpadała ze względów na brak koniecznych przeliczeń itp, dlatego znaleźliśmy kogoś do monolitu. Za 7000zł, gość robi wszystko, ma też swoje stemple metalowe, my jedynie musimy mu zapewnić deski, których już 3.5kubika użytkujemy na działce. Aha, w tej cenie nam zrobią schody zabiegowe w domu. To wysoka cena, czy nie? 

A z innej beczki. U mnie w gminie na naszej drodze robić będą kanalizę, którą mają oddać do PWiKu w grudniu 2014r, dopiero więc w 2015r będzie można się ubiegać o przyłączenie do sieci. Czy ktoś wie ile to może trwać? Dodam, że studzienkę mają zrobić sąsiadowi na działce, bo on ma przy drodze, a my tak jakby w drugiej linii zabudowy jesteśmy. No i jakbyśmy się chcieli wprowadzić za rok może na jesień, to musimy mieć szambo, a jak nie, to siedzieć kątem u teściowej (sprzedaż mieszkania=wykończeniówka w domu) aż być może bez opóźnień ta kanalizacja będzie gotowa. Ale mam zagwozdkę. ...

----------


## modena

> mieć szambo, a jak nie, to siedzieć kątem u teściowej ........... Ale mam zagwozdkę. ...


*Elmagra* tego co podkreślone nie polecam :wink:

----------


## ZIS

Taaaa, to co w tej sytuacji człowiek zostawia w aptece starczyłoby na wynajęcie mieszkania. :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Witajcie. Ja z bocianków ze Śląska.
> A z innej beczki. U mnie w gminie na naszej drodze robić będą kanalizę, którą mają oddać do PWiKu w grudniu 2014r, dopiero więc w 2015r będzie można się ubiegać o przyłączenie do sieci. Czy ktoś wie ile to może trwać? Dodam, że studzienkę mają zrobić sąsiadowi na działce, bo on ma przy drodze, a my tak jakby w drugiej linii zabudowy jesteśmy. No i jakbyśmy się chcieli wprowadzić za rok może na jesień, to musimy mieć szambo, a jak nie, to siedzieć kątem u teściowej (sprzedaż mieszkania=wykończeniówka w domu) aż być może bez opóźnień ta kanalizacja będzie gotowa. Ale mam zagwozdkę. ...


A co mialas w dokumentach wystepujac o pozwolenie? Mamy podobna sytuacje i trzeba bylo robic projekt na szambo, zeby dostac pozwolenie...bo mimo obietnic, zawsze moze byc obsuwa...Niestety, jezeli chcemy zamieszkac, musimy szambo kopac. Ale dogadalismy sie z kierbudem, ze oko przymknie jak zamiast betonowego 900m3 zrobimy 3x100m3 z pojemnikow plastikowych (mniejsze koszty kopania, a potem zasypania), bo generalnie szambo nam posluzy gora rok....potem juz bedzie kanaliza  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## elmagra

*modena*, teściowa teraz mieszka klatka obok, nie jest zła kobita, dużo z moimi dzieciakami się bawi, teraz szczególnie na plac zabaw chodzi, ale mieszkanie z nią na stałe to co innego. I ona to wie, i ja to wiem. I tak nas niestety to czeka, ale miałam nadzieję, że tylko na kilka miesięcy na czas wykończeniówki. Ja tam mogę mieszkać bez wszystkich mebli czy o jednej łazience. Wolę to niż mieszkanie z teściową.  :smile: 
*ewa*, my w projekcie też musieliśmy dać szambo, bo rok temu nawet nie było jasnego i konkretnego planu rozbudowy sieci kanalizacyjnej. Zastanawiam się tylko jak małe szambo opłaca się zrobić na max rok.

----------


## mariontg

> Witajcie. Ja z bocianków ze Śląska. Z takim małym przemyśleniem tu wpadłam, zgadzam się z wypowiedzią mariontg o stropie monolitycznym. Baliśmy się tego robić sami, a teriva odpadała ze względów na brak koniecznych przeliczeń itp, dlatego znaleźliśmy kogoś do monolitu. Za 7000zł, gość robi wszystko, ma też swoje stemple metalowe, my jedynie musimy mu zapewnić deski, których już 3.5kubika użytkujemy na działce. Aha, w tej cenie nam zrobią schody zabiegowe w domu. To wysoka cena, czy nie? 
> 
> A z innej beczki. U mnie w gminie na naszej drodze robić będą kanalizę, którą mają oddać do PWiKu w grudniu 2014r, dopiero więc w 2015r będzie można się ubiegać o przyłączenie do sieci. Czy ktoś wie ile to może trwać? Dodam, że studzienkę mają zrobić sąsiadowi na działce, bo on ma przy drodze, a my tak jakby w drugiej linii zabudowy jesteśmy. No i jakbyśmy się chcieli wprowadzić za rok może na jesień, to musimy mieć szambo, a jak nie, to siedzieć kątem u teściowej (sprzedaż mieszkania=wykończeniówka w domu) aż być może bez opóźnień ta kanalizacja będzie gotowa. Ale mam zagwozdkę. ...


Moim skromnym zdaniem dość wysoka cena jak za samą robociznę, ale zbrojenie myślę że też robią w tej cenie?! Jeśli chodzi o szambo, to myśleliście o przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków, jest alternatywa dla szamba i nawet jak przyjdzie kanalizacja to nie macie obowiązku się do niej przyłączać!

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Po pierwsze - jezeli w projekcie jest szambo, to i tak go trzeba zbudowac (a wlasciwie wykopac  :wink: ), jezeli inny system to trzeba skladac projekt zamienny (automatyczne wstrzymanie budowy i to nie wiadomo na jak dlugo).
Po drugie - jezeli w projekcie jest budowa kanalizacji (nawet za 10 lat), nikt nie wyda pozwolenia na budowe przydomowej oczyszczalni...przerabialismy temat.

----------


## mariontg

> Po pierwsze - jezeli w projekcie jest szambo, to i tak go trzeba zbudowac (a wlasciwie wykopac ), jezeli inny system to trzeba skladac projekt zamienny (automatyczne wstrzymanie budowy i to nie wiadomo na jak dlugo).
> Po drugie - jezeli w projekcie jest budowa kanalizacji (nawet za 10 lat), nikt nie wyda pozwolenia na budowe przydomowej oczyszczalni...przerabialismy temat.


No niekoniecznie, wystarczy wybrać aktualne plany działań danej spółki zajmującej się kanalizacją i jeśli nie przewidują w tym roku czyli na ten dzień nie ma planów to droga wolna do innych działań, jeśli tylko w palnie zagospodarowania przestrzennego przewidziano inne opcje(typu oczyszczalnia),Również przerabiamy teraz ten temat, od 4 miesięcy walczymy ze starostwem, a teraz już z wojewodą, ale podobno już wszystko jest na dobrej drodze, jeśli nie odwołamy się do sądu(my również mieliśmy taką sytuację w projekcie szambo, a na kanalizację żadnych szans na razie)Ostatnio gościu wygrał sprawę miał dosłownie tą samą sytuację,miał szambo chciał oczyszczalnie, kazali mu zmieniać pozwolenie czyli wstrzymać inwestycję, odwołał się do Naczelnego Sądu Administracyjnego i wygrał z nie douczonymi urzędasami, którzy na zgłoszenie oczyszczalni poprzez swoją nadinterpretację przepisów karzą zmieniać całe pozwolenie podaje link do strony warto poczytać: http://orzeczenia.nsa.gov.pl/doc/6FBA14DD85

a sedno, jeśli ktoś nie ma ochoty przez prawniczy bełkot:

Podkreślono w tym wyroku, iż rację ma wnoszący skargę kasacyjną, iż pozwolenie na budowę obejmuje budowę domu jednorodzinnego, a nie zbiornika bezodpływowego naścieki. W projekcie budowlanym zatwierdzonym decyzją o pozwoleniu na budowę zbiornik taki został wprawdzie ujęty jako urządzenie niezbędne do gromadzenia ścieków, zamiar inwestora budowy przydomowej oczyszczalni ścieków, jako pewna modyfikacja rozwiązania kwestii odprowadzania ścieków, nie wymaga uzyskania decyzji o zmianie pozwolenia na budowę.
Skoro ustawodawca zadecydował o tym, że przedmiotowa inwestycja ze względu na jej charakter nie musi być realizowana na podstawie pozwolenia na budowę,  lecz wystarczające jest jej zgłoszenie organowi  architektoniczno-budowlanemu, to oczywiste jest, że nie można wymagać od  inwestora, aby zamiast dokonać zgłoszenia, wystąpił o zmianę decyzji w sprawie pozwolenia na budowę. Nałożenie na inwestora takiego obowiązku pozostaje w wyraźnej sprzeczności z wolą ustawodawcy.
No i tyle w temacie!!!Pozdrawiam walczących o swoje  :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Wszystko fajnie Mariontg, tylko taka "walka" to dla tych, co maja czas i nie spieszy im sie z budowa - a nam zalezalo jak najszybciej zaczac, skonczyc i wprowadzic sie...

----------


## mariontg

> Wszystko fajnie Mariontg, tylko taka "walka" to dla tych, co maja czas i nie spieszy im sie z budowa - a nam zalezalo jak najszybciej zaczac, skonczyc i wprowadzic sie...


No nam też zależy, dlatego zacząłem walczyć już przed budową domu, jeszcze fundamentów nie było a my już zgłaszaliśmy, oczyszczalnie, ogrodzenie, studnie, prąd załatwiałem jak tylko pozwolenie miałem na budowę, również nie mamy czasu szczególnie, że jestem na budowie od rana do wieczora,a w weekendy i wieczorami pracuje zawodowo, a co do walki jakbyśmy się z nimi zgadzali w ich mylnych interpretacjach i nadinterpretacjach to nawet pozwolenia na budowę byśmy nie mieli ponieważ nie chcieli nam wydać, bo to to tamto i tak przez 4 miesiące, ale w końcu dopięliśmy swego i się budujemy, teraz oczyszczalnia zobaczymy co odpiszą, poinformuje o decyzji może ktoś ma podobne problemy!

----------


## elmagra

Myśleliśmy o oczyszczalni. U nas w gminie gdzie budujemy ma ruszyć jakiś program dofinansowania do tych oczyszczalni w 2014r, ale jak sie zastanowie, to chyba wolalabym jednak sieć ogólną, a budują ją teraz właśnie, ale skończą dopiero w grudniu za rok, bo sporo mają do zrobienia. A to szambo to jak już to będzie tymczasowe. Chyba mi przyjdzie się zastanowić jak małe się opłaca robić. A taka oczyszczalnia to koszt przecież kilkukrotnie większy niż szambo.  :smile:  
Mimo wszystko mam zamiar się zorientować  czy mamy szanse na dofinansowanie.  :smile:

----------


## mariontg

> Myśleliśmy o oczyszczalni. U nas w gminie gdzie budujemy ma ruszyć jakiś program dofinansowania do tych oczyszczalni w 2014r, ale jak sie zastanowie, to chyba wolalabym jednak sieć ogólną, a budują ją teraz właśnie, ale skończą dopiero w grudniu za rok, bo sporo mają do zrobienia. A to szambo to jak już to będzie tymczasowe. Chyba mi przyjdzie się zastanowić jak małe się opłaca robić. A taka oczyszczalnia to koszt przecież kilkukrotnie większy niż szambo.  
> Mimo wszystko mam zamiar się zorientować  czy mamy szanse na dofinansowanie.


No to jak ma byc program dofinansowań to tym bardziej nie powinni robić problemów w starostwie, jeśli im o tym napiszecie w zgłoszeniu, szambo betonowe może wyjdzie taniej niż oczyszczalnia, ale plastik to już wyższy koszt niż oczyszczalnia drenażowa, poczytajcie wejdźcie na allegro, ogólnie zawsze w przyszłości z szamba możecie zrobić zbiornik na deszczówkę jeśli go pięknie umyjecie i wyczyścicie i podlewanie roślin i trawników za darmo!

----------


## elmagra

> No to jak ma byc program dofinansowań to tym bardziej nie powinni robić problemów w starostwie, jeśli im o tym napiszecie w zgłoszeniu, szambo betonowe może wyjdzie taniej niż oczyszczalnia, ale plastik to już wyższy koszt niż oczyszczalnia drenażowa, poczytajcie wejdźcie na allegro, ogólnie zawsze w przyszłości z szamba możecie zrobić zbiornik na deszczówkę jeśli go pięknie umyjecie i wyczyścicie i podlewanie roślin i trawników za darmo!


No jeśli chodzi o szambo, to tak właśnie mieliśmy zamiar je wykorzystać w przyszłości. 

A co do stropu jeszcze, to oczywiście, że cena zawiera zbrojenie itp, wszystko, my tylko dajemy materiał (oprócz stempli), no i w tej cenie zaweira sie 1120zł za schody. Myślę, że jak do tej pory prawei nic nie wydaliśmy za robociznę, to te 7tys przełkniemy, a przynajmniej nie będziemy się tym stresowac.  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> ... ogólnie zawsze w przyszłości z szamba możecie zrobić zbiornik na deszczówkę jeśli go pięknie umyjecie i wyczyścicie i podlewanie roślin i trawników za darmo!


Zgadzam się. A może się jeszcze okazać, że w przyszłości nałożą już wszędzie podatek od deszczówki (w zależności od powierzchni dachu) to taki zbiornik będzie jak znalazł i przyniesie jeszcze więcej oszczędności.

Co do zakazu budowy oczyszczalni, gdy jest kanalizacja miejska. W Bielsku chyba już ze 2 lata temu miasto zmuszało do podpinania się do kanalizacji. Pewien mieszkaniec jednak wolał mieć oczyszczalnię. Sądził się z miastem i wygrał. W jego ślady poszli też inni. Od tego czasu, jest już łatwiej dla POŚkowców  :smile:

----------


## lustrzana

Witam po dłuższej przerwie :smile: 
Dopiero w tym tygodniu nasz szkieleciak zaczął wychodzić ponad płytę - ponad miesiąc przerwy to z jednej strony strata, ale z drugiej tak lało, że i tak niewiele byśmy zrobili. Drewno przyjechało w poniedziałek, płyty mfp w środę, stoi cały szkielet parteru, a w przyszłym tygodniu podobno już będzie możliwość wejścia na piętro.
Problemy mamy ze studnią, nadal niewielka wydajność ok. 400l na godzinę i nadal sciąga ił, właśnie wczoraj pompa się zapchała i została wymontowana i zawieziona do serwisu, mam wrażenie,, ze studniarze dłuzej powinni własnym sprzętem poprawcować, bo wczoraj wymontowując pompę, zapuścili łyżkę i pół metra iłu wyciągnęli :sad: . Nic to, przefiltruje się w końcu, a myślę że jeszcze będę ich musiała raz albo dwa wezwać do odmulenia.
Powoli chyba muszę myśleć o utwardzeniu terenu pod miejsca na auta, mój kierbud twierdzi, ze ponad metr piachu powinnam nawieźć i ubijać, koszty mnie przeraziły :sad: .
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujacych.

----------


## rodii

> Strop razem z balkonem ma wymiary 13.6x9m weszło około 14 kubików betonu B25 cena 3220zł, stal na strop około 3200, deski na strop 2400, stemple- 150 stempli po 6 zł 900 zł, transport poszczególnych elementów; to koszt razem 200 zł, to już daje kwotę 9720 zł, a jescze robocizny dwa tygodnie, roboty przy tym co nie miara, stresu czy coś nie walnie przy zalewaniu, czyli liczmy do tego jeszcze robociznę po najtańszych kosztach to 2000zł. Już swojej pracy i mojego taty nie liczę, czyli daje to kwote 12 000 zł, strop Smart z transportem i hdsem wyszedłby w moje okolice około 16 tysięcy, a ułożony by został w jeden dzień i spokój i można dalej pracować. U mnie koszty transportu tego stropu były spore, więc dlatego się nie zdecydowałem, ale teraz bym się nie zastanawiał , przynajmniej bym się nie  wku...ał, na chłopków roztropków niby fachowców robiących to szalowanie itd.Na szczęście mam już zalany i teraz go podlewam i pielęgnuje więc znowu robota i dodatkowe godziny na podlewanie, zacieranie i takie tam, szkoda gadać monolity to strata czasu!


No jesli tak sie akurat u Ciebie zlozylo to moze i tak. U mnie odrazu zalozony byl monolit, bo ja sam plyt nie chcialem. Ponoc dzialaja jak tuby i wszystkie dzwieki slychac na gorze. Druga sprawa to bym sie zdenerwowal gdyby po paru latach strop zaczal klawiszowac, i tynki by mi popekaly. 
Steple na strop wycialem w lesie wiec kosztowalo mnie to raptem 250zl, a deski ktore uzylem do szalowania pojda na dach. Wpierw nie zamierzalem deskowac dachu, ale pozniej zmienilem zdanie i teraz beda jak znalazl wiec koszt moge podzielic miedzy strop a dach. No i wazna sprawa, mi sie nie spieszy az tak bardzo.
Moja ekipa wziela 6tys za strop i schody, wiec nie najdrozej jesli wezmiemy pod uwage powierzchnie (160m2).
Zdjecia mam w dzienniku

Pozdrawiam Rafal

----------


## skrabi

szukam ekipy do ocieplenia poddasza i elewacji, jakie kształtują się u was ceny za m2?

----------


## mariontg

Witam!!Takie małe ostrzeżenie dla wszystkich budujących, *spisujcie ze wszystkimi umowy*, dzisiaj moja ekipa(szumnie powiedziane) zeszła z placu budowy mówiąc że zakończyła etap, a za resztę dodatkowe pieniądze i chce pieniążki, a tutaj połowa robót nie wykonanych ściany szczytowe, komin, ściany działowe, na zalewanie stropu nie przyszli, jutro wieńce pod murłaty mamy se sami zalać, no porażka totalna i chcą pieniądze od razu teraz, no i widzicie nie spisałem umowy bo to niby znajomi, znajomych, umowa oczywiście na gębę: zrobimy to i to, za całość tyle i tyle, a tu wałek, banda cyganów, nie mam szczęścia do budowlańców i ogólnie do ekip zajmujących się tym wszystkim, paproki byle jacy,żeby tylko odje..ać fuchę i dawaj kasę, bo się budujesz to można Cię rżnąć jak tralala!Umowa umowa i jeszcze raz umowa pamiętajcie i nie dajcie się zrobić, że niby po co i takie tam, bo z tymi zasrańcami też chciałem spisać umowę, to niby po co przecież się znamy i takie tam, nie dajcie się oszukać i nabrać, bo nie dość że trzech pomocników mieli włącznie ze mną wszystko pod nos każdego pustaka i, każdego stempla, przywieź na budowę, odwieźć po pracy, po robocie piwko i takie tam to jeszcze was w chu..a zrobią! Szok jestem załamany jak tacy mogą być ludzie!  :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

> Witam!!Takie małe ostrzeżenie dla wszystkich budujących, *spisujcie ze wszystkimi umowy*, dzisiaj moja ekipa(szumnie powiedziane) zeszła z placu budowy mówiąc że zakończyła etap, a za resztę dodatkowe pieniądze i chce pieniążki, a tutaj połowa robót nie wykonanych


A Ty im już zapłaciłeś całą ustaloną kwotę ?
Bo jeśli nie, to sytuacja jest patowa, ale przynajmniej nie utopiłeś całej kasy.

Ja nie wyobrażalem sobie najęcie ekipy bez podpisania umowy. Do umowy załącznik ze szczegółowym zakresem prac.
I dlatego wiedziałem, że np drenaż, wykonanie opaski przeciwysadzinowej, czy ocieplenie cokołu mam w cenie, ale już poprowadzenie kanalizacji deszczowej, zaciągnięcie cokołu klejem i siatką nie - i że jeśli chcę to mieć wykonane, to będę musiał dopłacić (albo pogrzebać sam)

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My tez nie podpisywalismy zadnej umowy z ekipa za SSO, ale oni nam konkretna wycene zrobili, co wchodzi w zakres robot i jakie koszty za rozne etapy pracy + szacunkowe koszty za materialy...wszystko sie zgadzalo, kase dostawali za zrobiony etap.

----------


## lubiębudować

Co Was sklania do niepodpisywania umowy? Umowa nic nie kosztuje, nawet nie oznacza wyjscia z szarej strefy. Nie wyobrazam sobie nie miec gwarancji na materialy i na robote.

Tak czy siak, nawet jak zaplaciles na wyrost, sprawa nie jest totalnie przegrana, walcz o swoje. Sam fakt, ze narobisz im gnoju moze wystarczyc. A jak nie, to umowa zawarta ustnie tez jest umowa.

----------


## modena

> Witam!!Takie małe ostrzeżenie dla wszystkich budujących, *spisujcie ze wszystkimi umowy*,...... Szok jestem załamany jak tacy mogą być ludzie!


*Mariontg* bardzo , bardzo Ci współczuje  :sad:  i w dodatku rozgrzebana budowa :sad:   :sad: 

My podpisaliśmy umowę w lutym i prace miały się rozpocząć w maju ale tydzień temu też zostaliśmy bez budowlańców :cry:  . 

Prze z dwa miesiące  nas zwodzili , dwa razy odkręcałam zamówiony beton , koparkę , elektryka , kierownika itp. itd. bo w ostatnim momencie odwoływali . W końcu po ostatecznym rozmówieniu okazało się że nie wiadomo kiedy i czy w ogóle rozpoczną prace .
* I co z tego że mamy umowę na papierze*. Mam tam nawet wpisane kary 1% za dzień zwłoki  i co mi z tego .Nie będę tracić czasu , nerwów i pieniędzy na sądy. Jeśli firma nie jest rzetelna to umowa nic nie pomoże. Oczywiście umowa  jest wskazana , w trakcie budowy  będzie wiadomo co jest zapłacone a co nie.
Też jesteśmy załamani , pogoda piękna wszyscy dookoła budują a u nas nic się nie dzieje ( i nie wiadomo kiedy się coś zacznie dziać bo wszystkie dobre firmy mają roboty po uszy)

Masakra. Nawet nie wiedziałam ze są firmy które mogą tak funkcjonować . :cry:

----------


## fotohobby

To też dołująca sytuacja. 
Szukajcie intensywnie, może traficie na ekipę, która w przerwach technologicznych na "swojej" budowie będzie mogła.pojawić się u was i pociągnąć prace. 
Macie prosty w budowie projekt, sprawna ekipa szybko sobie z nim poradzi.

----------


## moniss

A my mieliśmy mieć ekipę do wylewania ścian piwnic na lipiec-sierpień - umowa ustna, bo sami jeszcze nie znaliśmy dokładnego terminu (najpierw trzeba było odkopać zwały ziemi obsunięte po roztpach). W tamtym tygodniu dowiedzieliśmy się, że przez długą zimę oraz wiosenne opady mają 2 miesiące poślizgu ze wcześniejszą inwestycją. Szukamy więc innej poprzez znajomych. Dziś spotkanie z szefem pierwszej znalezionej. Jak będzie OK, to pewnie i kolejne kondygnacje pociągną.
Co do umów, to ja jestem jak najbardziej za spisaniej takowej czarno/niebiesko na białym, z kolei Inwestor jest temu przeciwny (widać że akcja z architektem niczego go nie nauczyła). Nie chodzi mi nawet o zawarcie kar umownych w razie poślizgu czasowego, lecz o wyszczególnienie co wchodzi w zakres prac - a to jest przecież najważniejsze.

----------


## lubiębudować

nie wiem jak u Was, ale może i mam umowę, ale jak dla mnie cala ta budowa to zarzadzanie pozarem, gdzie to ja, a nie kierownik budowy czy wykonawca ma się znac na materiałach, wszystko jest na dziś/jutro, nikt nie potrafi niczego zaplanować itd. Dopiero zaczynam, ale mam ciężkie chwile by ucywilizować budowlancow... przynajmniej tych z którymi pracuje... i co lepsze to kierbud jest największym wrzodem na d...

----------


## Ladybird76

no to Ja mogę polecić swoją ekipę GÓRALI, która właśnie u mnie wczoraj zakończyła na śląsku SSO. Teraz muszę zamówić okna no i dalej ruszać z ekipami. Do tej pory nie podpisywałam umowy na wykonywanie robót ale wykonawca na podstawie takich wytycznych sporządził mi kosztorys i tego się trzymaliśmy z małymi odstępstwami w dwie strony.

----------


## Drimeth

> i co lepsze to kierbud jest największym wrzodem na d...


Spróbuj zmienić kierbuda. On powinien Tobie pomagać, a nie przeszkadzać.

----------


## piotrek0m

> gdzie to ja, a nie kierownik budowy czy wykonawca ma się znać na materiałach, wszystko jest na dziś/jutro, nikt nie potrafi niczego zaplanować itd. Dopiero zaczynam, ale mam ciężkie chwile by ucywilizować budowlańców... przynajmniej tych z którymi pracuje... i co lepsze to kierbud jest największym wrzodem na d...


I tak ma być - budujesz dla siebie  - ja jestem na budowie każdego popołudnia, uzgadniam co trzeba, koordynuję zakupy, wieczorem mierzę i fotografuję, w nocy analizuję; sam zakupuje materiały budowlane i się interesuje tym co kupić... a kierownik budowy to taka persona do podpisywania... niestety...

----------


## anita_d

Ja nieco z innej beczki... niedługo będę zaczynała budowę i mam w związku z tym pytanie...
1. czy szambo/zbiornik na wodę deszczową muszą zostać odebrane?
2. czy montaż ww musi być zgłoszony w nadzorze budowy oraz zapisany w dzienniku budowy?
3. czy montaż ww wymaga obecności kierownika budowy? (kierownika planowałam mieć dopiero przy pracach fundamentowych)
4. czy do wytyczenia tras przyłączy czy posadowienia szamba potrzebny jest geodeta?

----------


## Ladybird76

Czy ktoś z Was ma ściankę kolankową na gotowo 100cm i okna w poddaszu. Chodzi mi o to na jakiej wysokości ma zabudowane?

----------


## krakus73

Witam, 
zgłaszamy swoją obecność w grupie  :Smile: 
Na dniach zaczynamy budowę, dom wg projektu LK&779 
Budowa w Niegowici k/Gdowa 25 km od Krakowa

----------


## lubiębudować

> 4. czy do wytyczenia tras przyłączy czy posadowienia szamba potrzebny jest geodeta?


trasy przylaczy masz prawdopodobnie wyznaczone w planie zagospodarowania dzialki. nic nie wiem o geodecie do przylaczy, a wlasnie zrobilem przylacze wodociagowe

----------


## Pannda

My też zaczynamy!!!
Na razie pomału płytę, ale mam nadzieję, że jak ruszymy z kopyta to ściany będą rosnąć migiem  :smile: 
Budujemy parterówkę, projektu indywidualnego. Ponoć ma być energooszczędny (wg. męża), zobaczymy! :wink:

----------


## ijcom

> trasy przylaczy masz prawdopodobnie wyznaczone w planie zagospodarowania dzialki. nic nie wiem o geodecie do przylaczy, a wlasnie zrobilem przylacze wodociagowe


U mnie wszystko jest naniesione w dokumentacji łącznie z rzędnymi przyłączy i uzgodnione w ZUD, a projektant twierdzi, że i tak trzeba inwenteryzację powykonawczą robić i nanosić na mapę.

----------


## lubiębudować

> U mnie wszystko jest naniesione w dokumentacji łącznie z rzędnymi przyłączy i uzgodnione w ZUD, a projektant twierdzi, że i tak trzeba inwenteryzację powykonawczą robić i nanosić na mapę.


trzymałbym się tego co powiedział Ci projektant  :smile:

----------


## hesperius

Hej, witajcie ponownie  :smile: 

Wlasnie, po wielu miesiacach udalo nam sie zamknac etap zakupu dzialki. W miedzyczasie zebralismy czesc dokumentow i zaczelismy pracowac nad projektem indywidualnym. Mamy nadzieje, ze jeszcze zdazymy wystartowac w tym roku - chocby z fundamentami. Czy mozecie mi podpowiedziec kolejnosc dzialan? Bede koordynowac wiekszosc prac. No, podzial obowiazkow domowych  :wink:  Musimy jeszcze znalezc ekipe... (No, wiem, ze pozno, ale tak bywa).
Gdzie zalatwia sie dziennik budowy i tablice? Jaki zakres robot wpisujecie do umow z ekipa? O czym nalezy pamietac? Jak zamawiacie materialy budowlane? W jednym skladzie, w wielu, czy sciagacie przez internet?

Pozdrawiam, zyczac Wam powodzenia i dobrych ekip  :smile:

----------


## lubiębudować

dziennik budowie w starostwie najłatwiej, tablice w każdym normalnym składzie budowlanym. Umowa dla Ciebie najlepiej, żeby była jak najlepsza i najbardziej konkretna, przy czym żadna umowa nie zachęci człowieka do zrobienia tego, czego nie chce robic, wiec zwyczajnie musi odzwierciedlać to, na co naprawdę się umowiles. Harmonogram się przyda jako załącznik, nawet jeśli mialbys się go nie trzymać.

zakupy zaleznie ile masz czasu a ile pieniędzy. pare godzin dziennie poswiecam na wyszukiwanie towarów. często zwyczajnie w skladach nie ma tego co potrzebujesz, handlują pustymi placami, towar na zamówienie za tydzień, wiec warto robic w przod. Ale to ideal - budowa to czysty chaos. Przynajmniej ja tak to widze.

----------


## ijcom

Budowa to chaos , ale ten post też wesoły.

Skoro pracujecie nad projektem indywidualnym to do PNB jeszcze droga daleka.
Zakładam, że macie WZ chyba że jest ustalony miejscowy plan zagospodarowania przestrzennego.
Potem projekt zagospodarowania działki, dobrze jest zrobić projekt WLZ uzgodnić w ZUD. Pozbierać wszystko do kupy i złożyć w starostwie razem z wnioskiem o PNB nie zapomnij o oświadczeniu o posiadanym prawie do dysponowania nieruchomością na cele budowlane. W zależności od rodzaju działki może być potrzebna decyzjo o odrolnieniu. etc etc. Jak już dostaniesz PNB 30-65 dni kolejne 14 dni uprawomocnienie się decyzji potem pobierasz Dziennik budowy ostemplowujesz (u mnie 3 dni) i robisz zgłoszenie do Nadzoru Budowlanego kolejne 7 dni i możesz wbic przysłowiową łopatę. Czyli jak będziesz miał komplet papierów to minimum 2 miesiące oczekiwania. Z tego wynika, ze przed październikiem nie zaczniesz. Pozdrawiam

----------


## hesperius

*lubiebudowac* 

Dzieki za info  :smile:  i za konkrety.
Mysle, ze bede szukac materialow na wlasna reke. Niemniej, nie mam wiedzy, zeby stwierdzic, czy moje wybory beda wlasciwe, wiec troche sie tym stresuje.
Jesli ustale, ze potrzebuje materialu konkretnej marki to sprawa bedzie prosta, ale szukanie alternatywy pod wzgledem jakosci i ceny - to juz wyzsza szkola jazdy.

*ijcom*
Dzieki za szczegoly  :smile: 
Jest Plan Zagospodarowania, projekt zagospodarowania dzialki juz sie robi, uzgodnienia dotyczace mediow bedzie robil architekt, instalacje wewnatrz domu beda dosc ogolnie zaprojektowane (bedziemy je wykonywac z rodzina, do PNB chyba nie trzeba szczegolowych projektow). Decyzje o odrolnieniu tez architekt bierze na siebie (wiem, ze uprawomacnia sie dwa tygodnie). Bardziej mnie stresuje papierologia dotyczaca PNB. Licze na sucha jesien i pozna zime..., ale faktycznie urzednicy nie sa teraz moimi sprzymierzencami... Jeszcze jakies czekanie na zwrotki i urlopy pan od pieczatek...  :wink: 

A potem bede pytac, na jakim etapie przed zima mozna zamknac budowe i byle do wiosny  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ijcom

Jeżeli architekt bierze jakieś sprawy na siebie to pytaj co drugi dzień czy złożył wnioski bo pewnie o połowie zapomni.
Co do urlopów Pań od pieczątek to nie Twój problem jest ich tyle że mogą komuś innemu sprawę przekazać.
Co do zwrotek to jest zgryz jeżeli któraś ze stron nie mieszka pod podanym adresem to potrafi sie przeciągnąć. Decyzje administracyjne uprawomacniają się po 14 dniach od odebrania przez strony. Przed wydaniem PNB strony też mają 7 dni od otrzymania powiadomienia na zapoznanie się ze sprawą (kolejne zwrotki)   :roll eyes:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Dlatego najlepiej miec "czlowieka", ktory ma odpowiednie uprawnienia, zna sie na "papierologi", zna urzednikow, u ktorych sie to zalatwia i zalatwi wszystko za nas  :smile: . U nas okazal sie nim przyszly kierownik budowy. Bez niego, nie wiem, czy w pol roku bysmy wszytko zalatwili (chyba, ze tylko u nas jest tak nieprzyjazny urzad od PNB  :wink: ).

----------


## hesperius

*ijcom*
Panstwo w panstwie, od znajomego wiem, ze to przekazywanie spraw do opieczetowania wcale tak gladko nie idzie - chyba, ze ktos sie zna na smarowaniu  :wink: 
A do tego weszly nowe przepisy i od pazdziernika trzeba bedzie do PNB dodatkowe dokumenty dokladac... Nie pytajcie po co, dla mnie to strata pieniedzy... chociaz rozumiem kierunek zmian.
Architekt jest ok, ale sprawdzic nie zaszkodzi  :wink: 

*Ewa* 
Tez slyszalam o takiej opcji. A co z inspektorem budowy? Slyszalam, ze nie zawsze jest wymagany. Zaczyna mi sie mieszac, kto za co odpowiada...  :bash: 
A jak dlugo czekalas na PNB?

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> *ijcom*
> *Ewa* 
> Tez slyszalam o takiej opcji. A co z inspektorem budowy? Slyszalam, ze nie zawsze jest wymagany. Zaczyna mi sie mieszac, kto za co odpowiada... 
> A jak dlugo czekalas na PNB?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Nie mamy zadnego inspektora budowy. Na pozwolenie czekalismy 3 miesiace + uprawomocnienia nastepny miesiac (kompletnie nie zmienialismy nic w projekcie gotowym, zeby bardziej nie przedluzac). Ale u nas naprawde baaardzo "upierdliwi" urzednicy, dlatego wiedzac o tym, wolelismy zaplacic za zalatwienie tego wszystkiego. Do tego stopnia, ze chcac dolozyc ocieplenie zewnetrzne domu, musielismy ze scianami wjechac do srodka, zeby obwod domu zgadzal sie z projektem...

----------


## ijcom

Nie inspektor budowy, a kierownik budowy
Inspektor może być nadzoru jeżeli inwestor takiego ustanowi, tyle że przy tak małej inwestycji jak budowa domu jednorodzinnego nie jest wymagany.

Ja wybrałem opcje kierbuda od wykonawcy ( w cenie), a inspektor nadzoru (zaufany)  jest ode mnie, wyszło po prostu taniej.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *Ewo*  :smile: 

Strasznie dlugi czas oczekiwania... Mam nadzieje, ze urzednicy potraktuja nam z wieksza wyrozumialoscia... Przy takiej niewiadomej, czlowiekowi trudno sie z ekipa na jakis sensowny termin umowic... Wydaje mi sie, ze czekaliscie dlugo, skoro i tak dolozyliscie do interesu... Ale najwazniejsze, ze papier w garsci.

*Ijcom*
Dzieki za wyjasnienie. Czy mozesz mi wobec tego napisac, jakie obowiazki ma kierbud, a jakie inspektor nadzoru? Kto wbija pieczatki do dziennika budowy? Czy taka osoba powinna miec jakies uprawnienia? Czy Panowie sie tylko nazwa roznia?...  :wink: 

Pozdro dla Was  :smile:

----------


## krakus73

> Ja wybrałem opcje kierbuda od wykonawcy ( w cenie), a inspektor nadzoru (zaufany)  jest ode mnie, wyszło po prostu taniej.


Rozumiem że w tym wypadku inspektor ma nadzór nad wszystkim?? Bo skoro kierownik będzie dbał o wykonawce to kto zadba o Was??

----------


## podlasianka77

A nam wczoraj zmarł kierownik budowy. Dom na etapie poddasza, czekamy na ekipę od dachu. Nie wiemy, jak to dalej będzie, bo musimy znaleźć drugiego kierownika.

----------


## ijcom

> Witaj 
> *Ijcom*
> Dzieki za wyjasnienie. Czy mozesz mi wobec tego napisac, jakie obowiazki ma kierbud, a jakie inspektor nadzoru? Kto wbija pieczatki do dziennika budowy? Czy taka osoba powinna miec jakies uprawnienia? Czy Panowie sie tylko nazwa roznia?... 
> 
> Pozdro dla Was


Kierownik budowy odpowiada bezpośrednio przed NB, wypełnia dziennik budowy, zbiera certyfikaty materiałów, nadzoruje budowę zarówno wykonanie zgodnie ze sztuką jak i odpowiada za porządek i BHP na budowie.

Inspektor nadzoru pilnuje interesów inwestora (mój jest zgłoszony do NB)- czyli wykonanie zgodne ze sztuką jak i zgodność materiałów ze specyfikacją, u mnie sprawdza również kosztorysy za prace dodatkowe i pilnuje rozliczeń.

Jeden i drugi musi posiadać uprawnienia budowlane odpowiednie do branży która nadzoruje.

Jeżeli masz kierbuda ze strony wykonawcy dobrze aby ktoś inny pilnował Twoich interesów, jeżeli masz kierbuda z łapanki (ogłoszenia) pilnuj aby za bardzo nie (zaprzyjaźnił) się z wykonawca. Nie rzadkie są tu na forum opisywane przypadki niezgodności materiałów z projektowanymi lub przepchniecie prac nie koniecznie zgodnych ze sztuką. Jeżeli masz kierbuda zaprzyjaźnionego-zaufanego inspektor nadzoru nie jest Ci potrzebny.




> Rozumiem że w tym wypadku inspektor ma nadzór nad wszystkim?? Bo skoro kierownik będzie dbał o wykonawce to kto zadba o Was??


Jak wcześniej już pisałem mniej więcej tak to wygląda. Natomiast trzeba pamiętać o najważniejszej sprawie: Zawsze ma rację ten kto płaci. I tego trzeba się trzymać

----------


## lucjus

U nas niedługo koniec tzn. garaż oddzielny piwnica i fundamenty-stan zero. I mam pytanie do osób bardziej zaawansowanych-musimy zaplanować dalsze etapy. Czy taki plan jest do wykonania: jeśli w marcu zaczniemy w górę-ekipa mówi że trzeba jej 2 mce(dom parterowy, Solbet PW, klej),dosyć prosta bryłą, mało okien 160 m2, załóżmy maj 2014 dach i czy na to wystarczy 200tys? I drugie pytanie ile czasu żeby okna,drzwi, tynki wewn, zewn, no i wykończeniówka przynajmniej tyle, żeby się wprowadzić, oczywiście bez kończenia piwnicy,pralni, może tylko 1 łazienka,bez mebli.Oczywiście musimy zrobić wyceny ile co będzie kosztowało.Ale czy dałoby sie wprowadzić pod koniec 2014-zakładając ze wszystko gładko pójdzie? Podobny domek wybudowali znajomi w 1 sezon, a my juz piwnicę i fundamenty mamy.

----------


## justyska

Długo mnie nie było na forum.
W tym czasie u nas prace posunęły się zdecydowanie. Jutro zaczynają robić nam posadzki, czekamy na zamówione (ostateczne) drzwi zewnętrzne. Do tego planuję już wystrój wnętrz.
Co do niesłownych fachowców: wyobraźcie sobie, że nas zwodził tynkarz, z którym umowy oczywiście nie mieliśmy. Ciągle miał nowe śmieszne wymówki i przesuwał rozpoczęcie robót od poniedziałku do czwartku, potem znów do poniedziałku i znów do czwartku... I tak zanim zaczął u nas prace inny fachowiec, straciliśmy równy miesiąc... Na szczęście już jest po wszystkim i tynki sobie schną  :smile:  To była dla nas dobra nauczka, że jednak bez umowy się nie obejdzie.

----------


## hesperius

*ijcom* Dzieki za szczegolowe wyjasnienie  :smile: 

Ogolnie zastanawialam sie, czy osoba, ktora jest kierownikiem budowy moze pelnic role inspektora nadzoru. Ekipy, na ktore sie namierzamy maja swojego kierbuda, a ja mam na oku miejscowego. Mimo wszystko zalezy mi, ze jakas osoba z zewnatrz miala baczenie na zakres robot. Niestety, nie wiem, czy uda mi sie tak ogarnac kwestie budowy.
Sadze, ze tak czy inaczej, bede dyskretnie sprawdzac, co bedzie do sprawdzenia. No wiadomo, ufac znaczy kontrolowac  :wink:  Dobra rada na koniec posta, dzieki  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam Was  :smile:

----------


## lubiębudować

dyskretnie kontrolować? jestem na budowie średnio 10x w tygodniu, jak rodzina chce mnie spotkać przyjezdza na budowę  :big lol: 

kierbud i inspektor to te same uprawnienia budowlane, tylko inna funkcja, która zgłaszasz do ginb

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Kierownik Budowy nie moze byc jednoczesnie Inspektorem Nadzoru, poza tym nie wolno zgadzac sie, zeby ekipa polecala, a tym bardziej miala swojego KB!!!! Beda jakies machloje, niedorobki, bledy - jeden drugiego bedzie kryl...KB ma wytykac wszystkie bledy ekipy budowlanej, a nie "tuszowac". Ma byc Twoim "sojusznikiem", a nie ekipy.

----------


## lubiębudować

to się zgadza, co nie zmienia faktu, ze to inwestor ma się na wszystkim znac najlepiej i to on ostatecznie zostaje albo z udana inwestycja albo z problemem

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> to się zgadza, co nie zmienia faktu, ze to inwestor ma się na wszystkim znac najlepiej i to on ostatecznie zostaje albo z udana inwestycja albo z problemem


 Oczywiscie jak najbardziej sie z Toba zgadzam - do tej pory wkurza mnie fakt, ze przy kazdym etapie sam sie musisz dowiadywac, zeby potem lub w miedzy czasie sprawdzac kazda robote czy jest zrobione zgodnie ze sztuka...

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

Witam, dawno tu nie zaglądałam. U nas wczoraj było zalewanie skosów i stropu na poddaszu, teraz zastanawiamy  się czym go ocieplić? wełną, styropianem a może wydmuchiwaną pianką poliuretanową, może ktoś z was coś nam doradzi bo niezły mętlik w głowach mamy :bash:  każdy producent oczywiście przekonuję do swojego materiału i weż tu bądż mądry  :ohmy:

----------


## anita_d

hesperius, wg mnie wszystko zależy od tego jak się przygotujesz.
Ja pod koniec września znalazłam działkę, która by mi odpowiadała, pod koniec października ją kupiłam, a 25 grudnia miałam uprawomocnione pozwolenie na budowę. Co prawda nie miałam projektu indywidualnego, ale zmiany należało wprowadzić.
Ważne jest aby się dowiedzieć co wymagane jest do PnB. W Wieliczce chciano projekty do wszystkiego, od projektu do zbiornika na deszczówkę, po odwierty czy prąd. Kilka odwiedzin było w starostwie nim złożyłam wniosek i projekt ale wiedziałam czego chcą. Pani architekt zrbiła projekt domu (wraz z instalkami wewn.) i wszystkie trasy dla ZUDP, my załatwialiśmy wszystkie inne projekty. Projekt do pozwolenia na budowę liczy prawie 300 stron, ale "doczepiono" nam się do numeracji stron, wielkości deszczówki ("kropka" z ZUDP wyglądała jak 2m3 a projekt mówił o 3m3  :wink: ) i kilku innych błachostkach.

Wystarczy chcieć, a dokładne panie z urzędu nie będą problemem.

----------


## hesperius

Hej, dzieki za wszystkie odpowiedzi  :smile: 

*Ewa* Oczywiscie, mialam na mysli sytuacje, kiedy jeden kierbud jest na budowie, a drugi pracuje jako inspektor nadzoru   :yes:  (Dzieki, *lubie budowac*, za potwierdzenie moich domyslow). Znam kierbudow, ktorzy mieli by byc przeze mnie "dyskretnie" 10 razy w tygodniu nadzorowani  :yes:  . Wiem, ze pracuja uczciwie, no i wiem, ze mimo tego musze zrobic magisterke z budowlanki  :yes:  Na razie mnie to wkreca, mam nadzieje, ze fascynacja budowa domu nie skonczy sie na etapie teorii, ze bede z podobnym entuzjazjem patrzec na pierwsze wykopy... i z usmiechem ogarniac logistycznie 10 milionow spraw rownoczesnie...

*Anita*. Bede zalatwiac sprawy w Myslenicach, mam nadzieje, ze dowiem sie, czego beda od nas chcieli. Ostatnio slyszalam, ze nasz projekt bedzie mial jakies 120 stron, skad nagle wzielo sie 300?  :mad:  Jakie "inne" projekty zalatwialiscie? Domyslam sie, ze sprawe pozwolenia macie juz za soba  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## ijcom

> Witam, dawno tu nie zaglądałam. U nas wczoraj było zalewanie skosów i stropu na poddaszu, teraz zastanawiamy  się czym go ocieplić? wełną, styropianem a może wydmuchiwaną pianką poliuretanową, może ktoś z was coś nam doradzi bo niezły mętlik w głowach mamy każdy producent oczywiście przekonuję do swojego materiału i weż tu bądż mądry


Witam
Ja mam jeszcze daleko do ociepleń ale tą decyzje mam już za sobą. W posadzkach i na ścianach będzie styropian (typ jeszcze w uzgodnieniach) dach będzie ocieplony wełną. Tak mówi wykonawca, mój IN i moje doświadczenie  :big grin:

----------


## anita_d

hesperius, sam projekt domu, konstrukcje itp to jakieę 160 stron, pozostałe przeznaczone są na: instalacje wewnętrzne (elektryczna i wodno-kanalizacyjną), analizę energetyczną, instalacje zewnętrzne (szambo, odprowadzanie wód deszczowych i projekt zbiornika, odwierty i sondy pionowe, prąd). Musieliśmy zmienić warunki przyłącza prądu i musimy teraz złożyć nowy projekt do PnB. Na szczęście prace mogą być prowadzone, tylko nie możemy przyłączyć domu do prądu docelowego (co nie jest problemem, ponieważ to jeszcze przed nami  :wink: ).

Ale warto upewnić się czy Twoi urzędnicy też są tacy skrupulatni - znajomi ze śląska nie musieli robić większość z "dodatkowych" projektów.

----------


## hesperius

Witaj *Anito*  :smile: 

Hmm... wydawalo mi sie, ze projekt instalacji wewnatrz domu moze miec charakter ogolny - ze projekt wykonawczy nie jest obowiazkowy do PnB...
Analiza energetyczna to obowiazek od 3 pazdziernika br....? Po co robic analize energetyczna, skoro do odbioru i tak potrzebny jest certyfikat energetyczny...? (No, chyba, ze cos pomylilam).
Czemu musieliscie zmienic warunki przylacza pradu? Rozumiem, ze macie uprawomocnione PnB, a nowy projekt dotyczy tylko przylacza, czy tak?
Wlasnie ogarnelo mnie poczucie, ze porywam sie z motyka na slonce  :sick: 
No nic, wstane rano i zabiore sie do roboty, nie ma co narzekac... w najblizszym czasie lepiej nie bedzie  :sad:  
Mysle, ze urzednicy maja jakas inna definicje uproszczenia procedury o PnB  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## karlP

Witam wszystkich!
Postanowiłem budować z betonu komórkowego i tego się będę trzymał.
Chciałem zaciągnąć języka czy wybrać Ytong lub jakiegoś innego producenta?
Dzięki za pomoc!

----------


## moniss

Ja też będę budowała z BK, ale jeszcze nie wiem jakiej marki: Ytong, Solbet, H+H czy Termalica. Zapewne cena za materiały na całośc domu (nie za bloczek, ponieważ mają różne wymiary) będzie tu odgrywała decydującą rolę. Jeśli jednak okaże się, że ceny będą bardzo zbliżone to wezmę pod uwagę także to czy firma jest polska (100% polskiego kapitału) oraz  posiadane zaplecze serwisowe (np. pomoc w ułożeniu pierwszej warstwy).

----------


## ijcom

Ja miałem Ytong-a w projekcie.
Poczytałem, trochę popytałem.
Przeanalizowałem za i przeciw postanowiłem nie zmieniać.
Pojechałem nawet na dni otwarte Ytong-a, obejrzałem sobie fabrykę z całym procesem technologicznym.
Jestem wstępnie umówiony na szkolenie ekipy budowlanej u mnie na budowie, w trakcie jest ułożenie właśnie pierwszej warstwy. Koszt o ile dobrze pamiętam to 260-280 zł

----------


## hesperius

Hej  :smile: 

Dla rownowagi musze napisac, ze przy zalatwianiu wylaczenia z produkcji rolnej, Panie z urzedu w Myslenicach byly bardzo pomocne. Moze nie jest to poczucie "grania w jednej druzynie", ale odmiana dziala motywujaco  :yes: 

Pozdrawiam wszystkich budujacych i przygotowujacych sie do budowy  :smile:

----------


## anita_d

Hej *Hesperius*, projekt instalacji wewn. można przy budowie domu zmienić, zn na pewno elektrykę, nie wiem jak wodny. Niemniej jakiś jest wymagany. Analizę energetyczną wg ustawy trzeba było mieć, certyfikat do odbioru budynku to inna sprawa, chociaż w naszym przypadku raczej się nie zmieni, gdyż analiza została wykonana na podstawie projektu, nikt nie wymaga testów szczelności do odbioru domu  :wink: 

Warunki prądu musieliśmy zmienić, gdyż okazało się, że skrzynka, od której mieliśmy ciągnąć prąd nigdy nie była podłaczona - postawiono kawałek blachy i tyle. Nowy projekt będzie dotyczył tylko przyłącza prądu od skrzynki na granicy działki do domu. Nim podłączymy prąd docelowy do domu minie trochę czasu więc ewentualne miesięczne wstrzymanie prac dla tego przyłącza nie jest dla nas straszna  :wink: .

Pracy trochę będzie, ale nic czego nie da się zrobić  :smile:  zawsze warto pytać w urzędzie... Jak to w polskich urzędach, co jeden to inna decyzja i "komentarze" do ustaw  :wink:

----------


## hesperius

Hej *Anita*  :smile: 

Dzieki za odpowiedz  :smile: 
Moze cos pomylilam, ale wydaje mi sie, ze do odbioru trzeba miec certyfikat energetyczny na mocy ustawy (rozporzadzenia?) z 2009 roku. Natomiast nie wiedzialam, ze trzeba miec analize energetyczna na etapie PnB...
My bedziemy miec jakies schematyczne projekty instalacji, pewnie wiekszosc i tak zrobimy sami, wiec teraz nie ma co przeplacac za projekty.

Jak myslisz, ile bedziecie czekac na prad docelowy? Rozumiem, ze teraz czekacie na tymczasowe przylacze i tzw prad budowlany?

Kiedy zamierzacie wystartowac z budowa?
Serdecznosci  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Prad docelowy podlacza, kiedy pokazesz odbior domu tzn. kable pradu sa te same tylko rachunki rozne....

----------


## moniss

*hesperius* ja też nie wiedziałam, że trzeba mieć w projekcie analizę energetyczną (dokładnie jest to Projektowana Charakterystyka Energetyczna i w moim projekcie zajmuje 6 stron). Dowiedziałam się o niej, gdy ją zobaczyłam w projekcie  :smile: 
Co do projektów/schematów instalacji wewnętrznych to nie ważne jak wyglądają i tak 500zł każdemu inżynierowi od tych schematów do projektu musieliśmy zapłacić (wod-kan i ogrzewanie). 
Zamierzamy wszystkie instalacje  projektować i robić samodzielnie, bo w tym co dostaliśmy to goście chyba nie bardzo wiedzieli co mają robić i np. ogrzewanie podłogowe zaprojektowano bez różnicowania odległości międzu rurkami w pomieszczeniach o różnych zastosowaniu (np. i w garażu i w salonie są takie same odległości) i nie uwzględniono także zagęszczenia rurek w strefach brzegowych.  Co do instalacji wod-kan, to w projekcie projektant poszedł po najniższej linii oporu - dla siebie, a nie dla tych którzy ową instalację będą wykonywali (wg. projektu trzeba się przebić przez 4 ściany wew. nośne z żelbetu, aby wyprowadzić rurę kanalizacyjną na zewnątrz, podczas gdy spokojnie można ją poprowadzić korytarzem). Jest jeszcze kilka innych "kwiatków" jak np. brak podanych dł. pętli ogrzewania podłogowego. Więc ja się pytam - po kiego grzyba te projekty jak i tak są bez sensu?

----------


## moniss

*karlP* i *Gawor5*, ostatnio dorwałam aktualne cenniki firmowe Ytong i Solbet. Solbet wychodzi taniej za m2 ściany niż Ytong. Bloczki mają w zbliżonych cenach, a dzięki temu, że Solbet ma je wyższe mniej ich wchodzi na metr kwadratowy ściany. Jeszcze muszę znaleźć cenniki H+H oraz Termalica, a później suche wyliczenia skonfrontować z cenami w hurtowniach i składach.

----------


## anita_d

hesperius, na docelowy czeka się ok pół roku. Na tymczasowy (budowlany) podobno szybciej. Jak tylko dostaniesz warunki na docelowy to złóż wniosek o podpisanie umowy - wniosek ponieważ np w moim przypadku umowę przyłączeniową złożyliśmy w czerwcu - póki co jest sierpień i nie udało się nam jeszcze podpisać umowy. Tauron ma 3 tygodnie na jej przygotowanie, umowa dla przyłącza tymczasowego jeszcze nie jest gotowa, docelową wysłano tydzień temu pocztą (chciałam podpisać w punkcie, ale wysyłają wszystkie, które nie przygotują terminowo). Oby nie zaginęła...

W zależności od firmy, która wygrała przetarg na Twoim terenie, mógłbyś zrobić przyłącze tymczasowe dokładnie tak jak docelowe (po konsultacji wykonawcy) aby nie płacić dwa razy za to samo, ale nie zawsze się to udaje. Mi za przyłącz tymczasowy robiony najniższym kosztem (długość ok 50m) zawołano 2k. Boję się ile będzie kosztował docelowy (jeśli dobrze podpatrzyłam, sąsiedzi za 10m płacili ok 5000)... Tymczasem wg Tauronu gdyby zdążono wykonać mi przyłącze docelowe (skrzynka w granicy), to tymczasowy można by było do niego podpiąć, co zdecydowanie obniżyłoby koszty.

Nie wiem czy są jakieś limity czasowe, w których należy podpisać umowę o sprzedaży energii (po wykonaniu przyłącza) - w moim przypadku najprawdopodobniej będę musiała mieć taryfę budowlaną dla normalnego użytku  :sad:

----------


## mariontg

> *karlP* i *Gawor5*, ostatnio dorwałam aktualne cenniki firmowe Ytong i Solbet. Solbet wychodzi taniej za m2 ściany niż Ytong. Bloczki mają w zbliżonych cenach, a dzięki temu, że Solbet ma je wyższe mniej ich wchodzi na metr kwadratowy ściany. Jeszcze muszę znaleźć cenniki H+H oraz Termalica, a później suche wyliczenia skonfrontować z cenami w hurtowniach i składach.


Dokładnie,trzeba wszystkie ceny skonfrontować z cenami w hurtowniach i składach, co do bloczków jeszcze jest Prefabet, przyszły nieco poobijane, ale dało się robić, miałem robic z H+H, ale dali mi takie ceny na bloczki, że podziękowałem!Miłaem ostatnio tgyle pracy, że nawet nie miałem czasu odpisać na posty, może jak zamknę stan surowy!Pozdrawiam!

----------


## hesperius

Czesc *Ew*a  :smile: 

Dzieki za rozroznienie.
Zamieszanie, jak sadze, wynika jeszcze z tego, ze poza pradem budowlanym i przylaczem docelowym, sa jeszcze takie kwiatki jak slupy tymczasowe...
Przypuszczam, ze przylacze docelowe moze tez byc na slupach tymczasowych  :wink:  (ale moze sie myle?)

Hej *Moniss*,  :smile: 
Umowilismy sie z naszym architektem, ze w projekcie beda tylko schematy instalacji, a nie projekty wykonawcze. Nie wiem, jak to wyglada od strony praktycznej. Jesli architekt "kupuje" to od specjalistow dla pieczatki do PnB, to faktycznie jest to sztucznie rozdmuchana procedura... Jej koszty ponosza wylacznie inwestorzy - w tym przypadku - dwukrotnie. W kazdym razie dla nas byl to pretekst do wynegocjowania nizszej ceny ogolnej za projekt indywidualny, tym bardziej, ze instalacjami i tak bedziemy sie zajmowac sami.
A rzeczona Projektowana Charakterystyka Energetyczna sluzy chyba tylko celom statystycznym...

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Arturo72

> A rzeczona Projektowana Charakterystyka Energetyczna sluzy chyba tylko celom statystycznym...


Nie tylko,ze ścianą przekraczającą wartość wspólczynnika przenikalności cieplnej na poziomie 0,3 W/m2K nie dostanie się PnB.
Jak Wy budujecie te domy bez podstawowych danych dotyczących i wpływających na np.przyszłe rachunki za ogrzewanie ?

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Czesc *Ew*a 
> 
> Dzieki za rozroznienie.
> Zamieszanie, jak sadze, wynika jeszcze z tego, ze poza pradem budowlanym i przylaczem docelowym, sa jeszcze takie kwiatki jak slupy tymczasowe...
> Przypuszczam, ze przylacze docelowe moze tez byc na slupach tymczasowych  (ale moze sie myle?)
> Pozdrawiam


Dlatego trzeba tak podpisac umowe, zeby przylacze i skrzynka byla juz docelowa (zeby nie placic 2x)- pozniej to tylko roznica w nazwie taryfy i w cenie. 
U nas kabel w ziemi + skrzynka cos 2tys. Najpierw byly warunki, potem umowa na przylacz-e  :wink: , teraz umowa na odbior pradu budowlanego (na ten docelowy trzeba miec odbior domu) - po 3 dniach przyjechali i podlaczyli.

----------


## hesperius

Hej *Ewa*  :smile: 

Wlasnie taka umowe mamy przygotowana, wlasnie bedziemy ja podpisywac. Lejesz miod na moje serce  :smile: 

Hej *Arturo*  :smile: 
Jak widzisz budujemy, chociaz jak dzieci we mgle  :wink:  Ja wiem tyle, ze material budowlany i izolacyjny, ktory zamierzam zastosowac nie uniemozliwi mi uzyskania PnB. A nasza sytuacja, dotyczaca ogrzewania jest dosyc specyficzna. Nie bedzie to dom energooszczedny. Nasze oczekiwania wobec funkcji, jakie ma spelnic dom wymuszaja kompromis miedzy zapotrzebowaniami a finansami.

----------


## hesperius

> hesperius, na docelowy czeka się ok pół roku. Na tymczasowy (budowlany) podobno szybciej. Jak tylko dostaniesz warunki na docelowy to złóż wniosek o podpisanie umowy - wniosek ponieważ np w moim przypadku umowę przyłączeniową złożyliśmy w czerwcu - póki co jest sierpień i nie udało się nam jeszcze podpisać umowy. Tauron ma 3 tygodnie na jej przygotowanie, umowa dla przyłącza tymczasowego jeszcze nie jest gotowa, docelową wysłano tydzień temu pocztą (chciałam podpisać w punkcie, ale wysyłają wszystkie, które nie przygotują terminowo). Oby nie zaginęła...
> 
> W zależności od firmy, która wygrała przetarg na Twoim terenie, mógłbyś zrobić przyłącze tymczasowe dokładnie tak jak docelowe (po konsultacji wykonawcy) aby nie płacić dwa razy za to samo, ale nie zawsze się to udaje. Mi za przyłącz tymczasowy robiony najniższym kosztem (długość ok 50m) zawołano 2k. Boję się ile będzie kosztował docelowy (jeśli dobrze podpatrzyłam, sąsiedzi za 10m płacili ok 5000)... Tymczasem wg Tauronu gdyby zdążono wykonać mi przyłącze docelowe (skrzynka w granicy), to tymczasowy można by było do niego podpiąć, co zdecydowanie obniżyłoby koszty.
> 
> Nie wiem czy są jakieś limity czasowe, w których należy podpisać umowę o sprzedaży energii (po wykonaniu przyłącza) - w moim przypadku najprawdopodobniej będę musiała mieć taryfę budowlaną dla normalnego użytku


Hej  :smile: 
Dopiero teraz zauwazylam wiadomosc do Ciebie, dzieki  :smile: 
Wlasnie dostalismy umowe do podpisania na prad docelowy (termin przylacza luty 2015..., czyli poltora roku), ale wniosek, ktory zlozylismy zaklada wlasnie, ze przylacze tymczasowe bedzie takie jak docelowe. Mam nadzieje, ze tymczasowy podepna jednak wczesniej, zakladamy, ze we wrzesniu bedzie juz skrzynka. Mamy jakies 20 m do oplacenia... Zobaczymy, co Tauron wymodzi  :wink: 

Wydaje mi sie, ze nie jest mozliwa cena, o ktorej piszesz. Tauron ma konkretne stawki za metr przylacza. Oczywiscie, drozsze sa kable biegnace ziemia od linii napowietrznej. Nie wiem jak jest u Ciebie, u nas kable od skrzynki do domu beda osadzone w ziemii, wiec jest to drozsze rozwiazanie...

Taryfe budowlana zmienia Ci na normalna po odbiorze domu dopiero... ( co wiem od *Ewy*  :wink:  )
Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

To co wiem, to liczone jest od "deklaracji" w umowie  ile pradu potrzebujesz  (u nas to chyba 11kWh). Do 200m koszt przylacza to niecale 2tys brutto i niezaleznie czy masz 10m czy 199m do podpiecia (koszt robocizny, kabla i skrzynki) - kazdy placi tyle samo - a powyzej 200m. jest to juz rozbudowa przylacza i za to placi sie horrendalne stawki (tak nam powiedzieli).

----------


## moniss

> Taryfe budowlana zmienia Ci na normalna po odbiorze domu dopiero... ( co wiem od *Ewy*  )
> Powodzenia


To zależy gdzie. Niekiedy wystarczy, że masz stan surowy zamknęty (z rozprowadzoną instalacją elektryczna rzecz jasna  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> To zależy gdzie. Niekiedy wystarczy, że masz stan surowy zamknęty (z rozprowadzoną instalacją elektryczna rzecz jasna


To wychodzi na to, ze w Wadowicach wszyscy tacy "popyrtani" i byle klody pod nogi...

----------


## hesperius

Hej *Ewa*,

Masz racje. Znalazlam w umowie zapis, ze oplata dodatkowa za kazdy dodatkowy metr przylacza powyzej 200 m wynosi 40, 68 zl od metra.

----------


## justyska

Budowaliśmy z H+H. Dostaliśmy cenę ok 5,50 zł brutto.

----------


## wiosenna tęcza

Hej, jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z dostawcami? Chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej kupować np ceramikę w marketach typu Leroy Merlin, sieciówkach np. Łazienki z pomysłem czy w pojedynczych punktach.

I druga sprawa czy korzystaliście przy zakupie z porady jakiegość architekta wnętrz? Wybieracie samemu czy się zdajecie na instalatora?

----------


## Gawor5

> Hej, jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z dostawcami? Chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej kupować np ceramikę w marketach typu Leroy Merlin, sieciówkach np. Łazienki z pomysłem czy w pojedynczych punktach.
> 
> I druga sprawa czy korzystaliście przy zakupie z porady jakiegość architekta wnętrz? Wybieracie samemu czy się zdajecie na instalatora?


Ja chcąc murować z betonu komórkowego XXX [usunięto reklamę]  skontaktowałem się bezpośrednio z firmą i już mnie tam pokierowali.
Na bloczki nie mogę narzekać - były całe, bez obitych rogów i ekipa mówiła, że bloczki trzymają wymiar co przekłada się na dogodniejsze murowanie.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Hej, jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z dostawcami? Chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej kupować np ceramikę w marketach typu Leroy Merlin, sieciówkach np. Łazienki z pomysłem czy w pojedynczych punktach.
> 
> I druga sprawa czy korzystaliście przy zakupie z porady jakiegość architekta wnętrz? Wybieracie samemu czy się zdajecie na instalatora?


Co do ceramiki - wiem, ze produkty specjalnie dedykowane do sprzedazy w duzych marketach sa gorsze gatunkowo (sprawdzalam u producentow, ktorzy wcale sie z tym nie kryja) tzn. takie, ktorych nigdzie indziej nie kupisz. Co do reszty produktow, to nie wiem. Sama mam dylemat w zwiazku z plytkami, ktore sa tylko w Leroy - czy warto?

----------


## moniss

Od 8 lat mam w łazience płytki z Cersanitu kupione w Castoramie - były bardzo tanie i do kupienia od ręki. Nie widzę w nich żadnych braków. Klej też był kupowany w tym markecie i wszystko się kupy trzyma  :wink:

----------


## 12michal

Pracowałem kiedyś w firmie, która była producentem materiałów budowlano-wykończeniowych.
Firma ta sprzedawała swoje produkty zarówno do tradycyjnych hurtowni, sklepów jak i  wszystkich dostępnych marketów typu obi, castorama, leroy, prekitker, majster, mrówka itp itd
Zapewniam Was, że materiały dostępne dla marketów różnią się jakością, co więcej były dla nich osobne linie produkcyjne.
Jakość ta była oczywiście gorsza, większa łamliwość, kruszliwość, mniejsza elastyczność itp itd

----------


## anita_d

> To co wiem, to liczone jest od "deklaracji" w umowie  ile pradu potrzebujesz  (u nas to chyba 11kWh). Do 200m koszt przylacza to niecale 2tys brutto i niezaleznie czy masz 10m czy 199m do podpiecia (koszt robocizny, kabla i skrzynki) - kazdy placi tyle samo - a powyzej 200m. jest to juz rozbudowa przylacza i za to placi sie horrendalne stawki (tak nam powiedzieli).


Hej, ja mam ok 50m dla przyłącza docelowego i obliczono mi koszt przyłącza na 2700 (tauron w krakowie, kabel pod ziemią). Generalnie się cieszę ponieważ przyłącze docelowe wykonawca wyliczył mi na 2k ( :sad:  robiąc instalację bardzo budżetowo). 
Dzwoniłam do firmy, która będzie robiła przyłącze i mówią, że 4-5m-cy więc nieźle. Szkoda tylko, że tymczasowy będę potrzebowała najpóźniej za miesiąc tymczasem Tauron nie wie co i jak. Jak umowy nie było widać, tak nie widać. Dzisiaj nawet złożona została reklamacja (wniosek złożony w czerwcu razem z docelowym). Ręce opadają.. 

Jeśli chodzi o moją budowę to startujemy w przyszłym tygodniu  :smile:  Zaczynamy z przyłączem wody i szambem, na 2 września przewidziane są odwierty (tu mieli wymogi, że po szambie więc trochę zaczynam od końca); w międzyczasie lub po nich utwardzanie drogi i prąd tymczasowo. Pod koniec września robimy fundamenty.

Ciekawe jak to wszystko wyjdzie terminowo  :smile:  Jestem dobrej myśli.

----------


## justyska

> Hej, jakie są Wasze doświadczenia z dostawcami? Chodzi mi o to, czy lepiej kupować np ceramikę w marketach typu Leroy Merlin, sieciówkach np. Łazienki z pomysłem czy w pojedynczych punktach.
> 
> I druga sprawa czy korzystaliście przy zakupie z porady jakiegość architekta wnętrz? Wybieracie samemu czy się zdajecie na instalatora?


Zgadzam się z przedmówcami - na własnym przykładzie wiem, że nie warto kupować w marketach.
Kupiliśmy w jednej z sieciówek gres techniczny i w każdym15-sztukowym opakowaniu są po 1-2 sztuki zniszczonych płytek, nie nadających się do położenia. Wyglądają jakby ktoś wpisał okrąg w ich kwadratowy kształt i według granic okręgu je powycinał  :bash:  
Co innego z płytkami kupowanymi w sklepie Glazura Królewska. Super jakość, dostawa szybka i bez żadnych problemów, a do tego można negocjować ceny  :wink:

----------


## piotrek0m

> Od 8 lat mam w łazience płytki z Cersanitu kupione w Castoramie - były bardzo tanie i do kupienia od ręki. Nie widzę w nich żadnych braków. Klej też był kupowany w tym markecie i wszystko się kupy trzyma


To było *8 lat temu*! Ja też 10 lat temu robiłem remont i *częściowo*  bazowałem na zakupach w Castoramie i kafelki trzymają się do dzisiaj... nie teraz... teraz tam sprzedają dużo taniej chińszczyzny... Ja budowę zaopatruję wyłącznie w hurtowniach - *niższe ceny* - transport w cenie - jeden handlowiec znający Ciebie i zajmujący się Twoimi sprawami - odroczona płatność - nadwyżki też można zwracać... w marketach kupuję gwoździe jak zabraknie ...

----------


## moniss

> w marketach kupuję gwoździe jak zabraknie ...


No ja po gwoździe, wkręty i inną drobnicę to do sklepu żelaznego, bo te z marketów budowlanych są kilka razy droższe no i pewnie chińskie... W BB taki sklep jest przy rondzie w Komorowicach Śląskich
Gdy robiliśmy mały remot mieszkania, to złączki marketowe do instalacji do solarów miały bardzo cienkie ścianki i pękały. Po pierwszej awarii, która nastąpiła dosyć szybko, oduczyliśmy sie kupowania takich rzeczy w marketach. W starym sklepie z instalacjami (w Komorowicach Krakowskich naprzeciw kościoła) nie dość że mają to lepszej jakości, to cena jest podobna, albo nawet niższa.

Tak więc w markecie nie kupujemy rzeczy, których nie da się  łatwo wymienić (a łatwo wymienialne to np. panele podłogowe i tapety)

----------


## tereska77

> Taryfe budowlana zmienia Ci na normalna po odbiorze domu dopiero...



Nie wiem czy to robi jakas roznice, ze nie korzystalam z taryfy budowlanej, ale kilka tygodni temu bez problemu podlaczyli mi "normalny" prad, chociaz do odbioru budynku jeszcze daleko. Pani zapytala tylko, na jakim etapie budowy jestesmy. W ogole to bylam w szoku, ze tak milo i bezproblemowo poszlo :yes: 
Z tego co mi elektryk mowil, to chyba wystarczy, ze tynki beda zrobione.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Nie wiem czy to robi jakas roznice, ze nie korzystalam z taryfy budowlanej, ale kilka tygodni temu bez problemu podlaczyli mi "normalny" prad, chociaz do odbioru budynku jeszcze daleko. Pani zapytala tylko, na jakim etapie budowy jestesmy. W ogole to bylam w szoku, ze tak milo i bezproblemowo poszlo
> Z tego co mi elektryk mowil, to chyba wystarczy, ze tynki beda zrobione.


Tak, oczywiscie, tylko trzeba podpisac w elektrowni na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc, ze masz zrobiony odbior (ktorego nie masz), i nie daj bosze, zeby ktos cie podpieprzyl do nadzoru budowlanego....my wymieklismy.

----------


## ijcom

To zależy od Rejonu ZE.
Każdy wymaga co innego.
W moim wymagają kopii zgłoszenia do NB zawiadomienie zakończeniu robót budowlanych.
Inaczej tylko budowlany

----------


## tereska77

> Tak, oczywiscie, tylko trzeba podpisac w elektrowni na wlasna odpowiedzialnosc, ze masz zrobiony odbior (ktorego nie masz), i nie daj bosze, zeby ktos cie podpieprzyl do nadzoru budowlanego....my wymieklismy.


Ewa, mnie nikt mnie nie pytal o odbior budynku, powiedzialam (zgodnie z prawda), ze mamy zrobione tynki i posadzki i potrzebuje prad, zeby podlaczyc alarm. Po okolo tygodniu przyjechali i podlaczyli. W miedzyczasie poprosilam elektryka o kupno i zamontowanie wszystkich gniazdek i pstryczkow w garazu i kotlowni, reszta domu jest odlaczona.
Pani w elektrowni powiedziala mi tylko, zebym przyszla przed przeprowadzka i poprosila o zmiane taryfy. Nawet nie mialam wszystkich potrzebnych papierow i przez chwile myslalam, ze bede musiala przyjezdzac jeszcze raz, ale Pani zadzwonila do innego dzialu i tam jej podali te brakujace dane (nr aktu notarialnego). Zeby nie bylo, ze zalatwilam cos po znajomosci, widzialam kobiete pierwszy raz w zyciu. Naprawde bylam w szoku, bo moje wczesniejsze doswiadczenia z elektrownia do przyjemnych nie naleza :roll eyes:

----------


## ijcom

Sprawa jest prosta "przyjechali podłączyli" a taryfa będzie budowlana.
Przed przeprowadzka (czyli po zgłoszeniu) zmiana taryfy na normal.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Sprawa jest prosta "przyjechali podłączyli" a taryfa będzie budowlana.
> Przed przeprowadzka (czyli po zgłoszeniu) zmiana taryfy na normal.


Dokladnie  :smile:  
tereska77 - taryfe czy tzw. prad masz budowlany.

----------


## tereska77

> Sprawa jest prosta "przyjechali podłączyli" a taryfa będzie budowlana.
> Przed przeprowadzka (czyli po zgłoszeniu) zmiana taryfy na normal.



 :no:   mam "normalna"
Zmiana taryfy jest po to, zeby na tym druku pozaznaczac wszystkie sprzety, ktore beda uzywane i wpisac wieksze zapotrzebowanie. W tej chwili mam chyba wpisane 500kwh/rok

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Tereska, moze inaczej, taryfe masz C czy G ?

----------


## wiosenna tęcza

> To było *8 lat temu*! Ja też 10 lat temu robiłem remont i *częściowo*  bazowałem na zakupach w Castoramie i kafelki trzymają się do dzisiaj... nie teraz... teraz tam sprzedają dużo taniej chińszczyzny... Ja budowę zaopatruję wyłącznie w hurtowniach - *niższe ceny* - transport w cenie - jeden handlowiec znający Ciebie i zajmujący się Twoimi sprawami - odroczona płatność - nadwyżki też można zwracać... w marketach kupuję gwoździe jak zabraknie ...


Dzięki. Jestem przekonana, że różnice w cenach to jednak z jakościa też mają cos wspólnego. Objechałam te "bardziej specjalistyczne" salony. I mam kolejne dwa pytania. W sklepie Łazienki z pomysłem w sumie podobało mi się najbardziej, ale... Czy:

a) warto korzystać z porad architekta wnętrz związanego z danym sklepem?
b) szukać "swoich" instalatorów czy brać towar w pakiecie z montażem?
c) brać pod uwage marki własne sklepu (piękne aranżacje mi pokazali) czy jednak lepiej znane firmy (myślę o ceramice z Koła)?

----------


## tereska77

> tereska, moze inaczej, taryfe masz c czy g ?



g11 :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> g11


No to gratuluje - masz "normalna" taryfe, a nie budowlana. Naprawde, tylko pogratulowac tak latwego i szybkiego zalatwienia sprawy - niestety nie wszedzie jest to mozliwe...

----------


## krakus73

Jeśli ktoś z Krakowa lub okolic potrzebuje stempli, to mam do zbycia około 130 szt. o długości od 280 cm do 285 cm.
Odbiór we własnym zakresie z Niegowici k.Gdowa.
Zainteresowanych zapraszam do kontaktu na priv

----------


## tereska77

> No to gratuluje - masz "normalna" taryfe, a nie budowlana. Naprawde, tylko pogratulowac tak latwego i szybkiego zalatwienia sprawy - niestety nie wszedzie jest to mozliwe...



*Ewa* a moze to dlatego, ze ja nie korzystalam z budowlanej? Jak ktos ma budowlana to moze staraja sie przeciagac sprawe?

Na pocieszenie dodam (wiem, marne pocieszenie), ze ogolnie to tak latwo i prosto nie bylo i tylko ten ostatni etap tak bystro zalatwili.
Sprawa z pradem to sie ciagnie u nas juz ponad 2 lata :roll eyes:  Pierwsze papiery zlozylismy w styczniu 2011 i dopiero we wrzesniu zeszlego roku doczekalismy sie skrzynki przy plocie. Przy budowlanym szybciej wszystko zalatwiaja.

----------


## moniss

Z tego co wiem od znajomych, w Tauronie w BB jest tak samo jak u *tereska77*, czyli odbioru domu mieć nei trzeba.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Z tego co wiem od znajomych, w Tauronie w BB jest tak samo jak u *tereska77*, czyli odbioru domu mieć nei trzeba.


No widzisz moniss, a w Wadowicach inaczej...no trudno, i tak juz mamy podpiety budowlany, bo zalezalo nam na czasie (podpiecie kotla i pompy do wygrzania podlogi, a tego nie chcielismy zalaczac na "prowizorce").

----------


## lucjus

My budujemy z Solbetu,Thermallica okolice Tarnowa więc dla nas drogi transport,przestrzegam przed Prefabetem(z tego mamy garaż wolnostojący_-jako laik widziałąm że krzywe,pokruszone no po prostu brzydkie,nie dało się na klej,trzeba było na zaprawę.Naprawdę Prefabetu Z Długiego Kata nie polecam!!!! :yes:

----------


## hesperius

Hej, 
Czy ktoś z Was ma może namiary na profesjonalnego kosztorysanta?

----------


## Magarac

> Dzięki. Jestem przekonana, że różnice w cenach to jednak z jakościa też mają cos wspólnego. Objechałam te "bardziej specjalistyczne" salony. I mam kolejne dwa pytania. W sklepie Łazienki z pomysłem w sumie podobało mi się najbardziej, ale... Czy:
> 
> a) warto korzystać z porad architekta wnętrz związanego z danym sklepem?
> b) szukać "swoich" instalatorów czy brać towar w pakiecie z montażem?
> c) brać pod uwage marki własne sklepu (piękne aranżacje mi pokazali) czy jednak lepiej znane firmy (myślę o ceramice z Koła)?


Po kolei:

a) wszystko zależy od budżetu i czy na przykład ktoś z Twoich znajomych nie poleci Ci projektanta. Z resztą pewnie masz juz jakieś wizualizacje, poszukaj inspiracji na forum, zdaj się na siebie. A jeśli się boisz to zawsze o poradę kogoś na miejscu możesz poprosić. To przecież nie jest wiążące.

b) generalnie jest tak, że producenci materiałów budowlanych (np Wienerberger) albo liczące się sieci - salony z wyposażeniem organizują coś, co się nazywa "road show", czyli jeżdżą po kraju i szkolą instalatorów i wykonawców. Żeby dostać coś a'la certyfikat, zostać wpisanym do bazy producenta/hurtownika trzeba się nagimnastykować. (Kiedyś uczestniczyłem w takim Mobilnym Centrum Szkoleniowym własnie Wienerbergera - inwestorzy też mogą/mogli bo promowany był Porotherm Dryfix.) Jeśli salon ma takich instalatorów to oni swoją robotą budują wizerunek hurtownika. Nie powinno być wpadki. Zdarza się (mi się raz zdarzyło), że dajemy zarobić np. znajomemu majstrowi. Problem jest jeśli coś zepsuje, bo jak tu znajomego opier...

c) A dlaczego nie? Nie myśl w kategorii marek tyko materiałów, certyfikatów i opinii użytkowników. Nie zawsze mniej znana marka jest gorsza. Np w przypadku aut najbardziej luksusowe są te, których pewnie nigdy nie zobaczymy na żywo na ulicy  :big tongue:

----------


## ataccante

Witam wszystkich.  I my zaczęliśmy w tym roku. Dziś kończą kłaść dachówki na naszym saga 2 z pracowni Lipińscy. Co sądzicie o pozostawieniu na zimę sso.  Zamknięty deskami z przybitą na ramie folią? Argumenty za i przeciw? 
Co do produktów hipermarketowych to zawsze, jak i w hurtowniach należy uważać, ale hipy też mają świadomość takiej polityki producentów i zwiększyły kontrolę jakości. Tak na marginesie nie jestem z branży a szkoda.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich walczących o marzenia o kawie na tarasie tudzież ogrodzie przy tym ostatnim

----------


## ijcom

Kawa na swoim tarasie to marzenie mojej żonki. I jest to główny powód wylania wczoraj ław  :smile:  pod domek  :big grin:  - Malwina - pracownia Horyzont

----------


## norek28

> Co sądzicie o pozostawieniu na zimę sso.  Zamknięty deskami z przybitą na ramie folią? Argumenty za i przeciw?


Ja również zamierzam zostawić swoją Lucernę P w takim stanie i też zbieram i czekam na argumenty za i przeciw.

----------


## tereska77

My zostawialismy najpierw fundamenty, a potem sso na zime (tylko deski, bez folii). Dach mielismy zrobiony chyba pod koniec sierpnia i nie chcielismy okien wstawiac za szybko. Poza tym budujemy na odleglosc i nie bylismy pewni co do koloru okien, wiec zdecydowalismy, ze czekamy do wiosny.
Przy fundamentach mialam troche obaw, bo opinie sa rozne (przykrywac, nie przykrywac), ale przy sso bezstresowo zostawilismy tak budynek na zime  :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

My tez zostawilismy na zime SSO i to bez zabezpieczenia otworow okienno-drzwiowych  :smile: . Pomyslelismy, ze jak ma cos "siasc" to lepiej poki okien nie ma...

----------


## tereska77

> My tez zostawilismy na zime SSO i to bez zabezpieczenia otworow okienno-drzwiowych . Pomyslelismy, ze jak ma cos "siasc" to lepiej poki okien nie ma...


Dokladnie :yes: 
Ewa na jakim etapie budowy jestes? Nie masz dziennika i nie moge _podejrzec_ :big lol:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Dokladnie
> Ewa na jakim etapie budowy jestes? Nie masz dziennika i nie moge _podejrzec_


Zaczynamy wykonczeniowke, wlasnie skonczylismy wygrzewac podlogi przed polozeniem plytek.

----------


## tereska77

> Zaczynamy wykonczeniowke, wlasnie skonczylismy wygrzewac podlogi przed polozeniem plytek.




Super! My sie przygotowujemy do zrobienia ocieplenia i potem przestoj do wiosny :sad:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> Super! My sie przygotowujemy do zrobienia ocieplenia i potem przestoj do wiosny


No wlasnie...kasa...dlatego my teraz robimy wykonczeniowke (aby zamieszkac), a ocieplenie, tynki zewnetrzne w przyszlym roku.

----------


## Waga34

Witam. Planujemy z mężem, naszą bajke z domem rozpocząc w 2014r. Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu i tu mam do Was prośbę, wstępnie jestesmy zdecydowani na Dom Majowy z Muratora http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2454,0,0.htm czy ktoś zna i buduje już z tego projektu? Pozdrawiam

----------


## tereska77

> No wlasnie...kasa...dlatego my teraz robimy wykonczeniowke (aby zamieszkac), a ocieplenie, tynki zewnetrzne w przyszlym roku.


U nas na odwrot. Nie planujemy zamieszkania jeszcze przynajmniej przez 2-3lata, wiec najpierw z zewnatrz, a potem srodek.

----------


## kam-art

> Hej, 
> Czy ktoś z Was ma może namiary na profesjonalnego kosztorysanta?


Tak - Ja jestem kosztorysantem (między innymi)  :smile:

----------


## Mati83

Witam Wszystkich. I ja się dołączę do tego tematu. Chciałbym ruszyć jeszcze w tym roku z rozpoczęciem budowy. Przeglądam to forum od 18 chyba i coraz większy metlik mam  :smile:  Wybrałem projekt  "Dom przy Ogrodowej". Czy ktoś już budował albo zaczyna budować może taki dom?? Jestem całkowicie "zielony" w temacie budowy. Narazie jestem na etapie oczekiwania na pozwolenie budowlane. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gawor5

> Witam. Planujemy z mężem, naszą bajke z domem rozpocząc w 2014r. Na razie jesteśmy na etapie wyboru projektu i tu mam do Was prośbę, wstępnie jestesmy zdecydowani na Dom Majowy z Muratora http://projekty.muratordom.pl/projek...y,2454,0,0.htm czy ktoś zna i buduje już z tego projektu? Pozdrawiam


Projekt bardzo ciekawy, jednak nie widzę informacji o tym z czego są te ściany murowane.
Dobrze zadbać by był to materiał, który pozwoli zaoszczędzić później na ogrzewaniu, a w chwili obecnej najelpszy wsp przenikania ciepła ma beton komórkowy.

----------


## kam-art

Ja kierowałem się ceną materiału do murowania, dlatego że i tak najważniejszy jest później materiał termoizolacyjny a czy będzie go 1[cm] więcej nie ma dla mnie znaczenia - a za dobry pod względem przenikalności cieplnej materiał na mur trzeba słono zapłacić. W ogólnym rozrachunku dużo taniej wychodzi dokupić 1cm styropianu czy wełny niż beton komórkowy. Bo w przypadku betonu komórkowego dochodzi jeszcze robocizna i bardzo droga zaprawa ciepłochronna a to wszystko jak już wspomniałem nadrobisz odrobiną więcej termoizolacji. Tak samo jeśli chodzi o "oddychanie". mój profesor od fizyki budowli na Politechnice wyraźnie zawsze zaznaczał że tzw. wysokoparoprzepuszczalność to mit i marketing. Prowadził jakieś badania na ten temat i wyszło mu że najlepszy materiał na mury przepuszcza góra 3% wilgoci a więc dla naszej wentylacji nie ma znaczenia czy odprowadzi 97 czy 98% wilgoci. A więc to jest tylko zabieg marketingowy żeby sprzedać droższy produkt. Ja też startuję z budową w tym roku. Projekt mam indywidualny i wybrałem ceramikę 25[cm].

----------


## moniss

A ja nie idę w ceramikę ze względu na jej kruchość. O wiele łatwiej i przyjemniej, wszelkie bruzdy pod instalacje, jest robić w betonie komórkowym.  Brane pod uwagę były też silikaty ze względu na ich dużą akumulacyjność cieplną, ale robienie w nich bruzd...no cóż, zostaliśmy przy BK.
P.S. Instalacje będziemy robili sami, więc dla nas duże znaczenie ma twardość i kruchość materiału na ściany.

----------


## Drimeth

*Gawor5*, mur przede wszystkim ma mieć własciwości nośne. Jeśli chodzi Ci o parapemety cieplne to raczej szukaj lepszego styropianu lub wełny. Spróbuj kombinować parametrami przenikania całej ściany, nie tylko muru (np cieńszy mur, grubsze ocieplenie), i ceną m2 ściany (mur + ocieplenie).

----------


## macius36

Witam wszystkich, ja tez mam na ukończeniu projekt indywidualnego domku parterowego. Mam nadzieje ze w tym roku uda sie choćby zrobić stan zero, ale dużo zależy ile mi zajmą negocjacje z wykonawcami. Buduje z silikatow - cisza, trwałość, brak problemów z powieszeniem obrazów, ale przede wszystkim u klany mikroklimat i akumulacyjnosc. To ze zimna zrekompensuje ociepleniem - 20 cm szaraka na ściany 15 cm na podłogi 30 na dach. Ściana fundamentowa ocieplona z obu stron.Strop lany, dach prawdopodobnie z gontu bitumicznego lub blachodachowki, 280 metrów po podłodze, rekuperator z gwc. poddasze nieuzytkowym ze stryszkiem gdzie będzie stała centrala wentylacyjna. 
Mam kilka pytań - obok działki jest hydrant, na działce są studzienki od wody. Jak wyglada doprowadzenie wody do działki? Czy hydraulik mi robi jakieś tymczasowe przyłącze z woda?
Kolejna sprawa to umowy z wykonawcami i logistyka. Tylkomdo końca tego roku można kupić rzeczy by odzyskać różnice VAT -na sso nie ma tego za wiele.
Jestem zapracowanym człowiekiem, i nie mam czasu wszystkiego pilnować. Z drugiej strony nie lubię być robiony w konia i wywalac kasę w błoto.
Przychodzą mi na myśl 3 warianty logistyczne budowy: pierwszy: materiały kupuje sam albo kierbud kupuje w hurtowniach na mój rachunek, rabaty negocjuje sam i sam jestem ich beneficjentem, wycena roboty za robocizne. Wada: nie odbiore VAT, w wycenie można mnie oszukać nie uwzględniając wszystkich składowych robocizny (np cena za położenie płytek ale bez frezowania). 
Drugi: wycena z materiałem i robocizna pod klucz, wygodne, firma mi sprzedaje usługę z materiałami na 8 procent VAT, duża oszczędność, ale totalny brak kontroli nad materiałami, i pewnie konsumpcja rabatów przez firmę. I trzeci pośredni jak sie ktoś zgodzi. Mianowicie wycena za robocizne połączona ryczałtem z wysczegolnieniem tego czego cena ńie obejmuje, kupno materiałów przez kierbuda ale na jego rachunek, ale na moje subkonto, i dogadanie sie z firma ze za taki układ coś im oddałam. Tak sobie wymyśliłem.
A wy jak macie, co jest najtaniej?

----------


## moniss

*macius36*, pierwsze słyszę aby kierbud zajmował się zakupem materiałów.
Kierbud jest od tego aby sprawdzać czy wszystko jest robione zgodnie ze sztuką oraz projektem oraz odpowiada za prowadzenie dziennika budowy itp.

----------


## moniss

Mam zagwozdkę i potrzebuję pomocy.
Mamy już ławy fundamentowe i chudziaka pomiędzy. Teraz czas zazbroić i wylać ściany piwnic. Mamy na to 3 wyceny.
Jedna, obejmująca zazbrojenie, zaszalowanie i wylanie ścian + ich zaizolowanie dysperbitem i ocieplenie, opiewa na sumę sporo ponad 100tys. zł (szalunki po stronie firmy).
Dwie pozostałe to tylko i wyłącznie robocizna przy zbrojeniu, ułożeniu szalunkow (my mamy je zdobyć i za nie zapłacić) i wylaniu betonu z gruchy z pompą.
Jedna 29tys., druga 43tys. Obie ekipy polecane przez znajomego związanego z budowlanką.
Ta tańsza firma wolny termin ma dopiero wiosną  :sad: 

Czy naprawdę tyle sie płaci za wylanie ponad 200m2 ścian z betonu (zaznaczam, że same ściany bez stropu)?

A dlaczego tylko 3 wyceny? Mało ekip chce podjąć się budowy ścian żelbetowych, większość od razu mówi: "wymurujemy z bloczków i będzie pan/pani zadowolony/a", nie biorąc pod uwagę, ze piwnica nei jest nad ziemią lecz całkowicie pod.

A może ktoś z Was ma namiary na ekipę z Bielska-Białej lub okolic (bliższych i dalszych), która nie boi się prac z dużą ilością betonu i potrafi to robić?

----------


## krakus73

Witam, mam do zbycia dwie palety oryginalnie zapakowanych pustaków Porotherm 30 P+W, czyli 160 szt. oraz kilkanaście sztuk luzem, łącznie może być ok. 200 szt.
Kupiłem je 3 tygodnie temu po 3,80 zł za sztukę. Jeśli ktoś z Was byłby zainteresowany to proszę o kontakt, najlepiej telefoniczny 606 502 502

Odbiór i transport we własnym zakresie z Niegowici k.Gdowa (20 km od Krakowa)

----------


## macius36

No to kto na budach decyduje o kupnie materiału jak np. wykonawca buduje pod klucz? To może nie kierbud, może jakiś majster może wspomóc w kupowaniu materiałów? Ile takie udogodnienie może kosztować?

----------


## moniss

:yes:  majster, majster...
Po prostu umawiasz się z ekipą kto ma kupować materiały: ty czy oni. W przypadku budowy pod klucz to zazwyczaj podpisujesz paierek z firma a później przybywasz na gotowe. 
W międzyczasie kierbud odbiera różne etapy budowy i robi odpowiednie wpisy do dziennika.

Co do rodzaju materiału, to masz to zaznaczone w projekcie.

----------


## sokratis

Według mnie Termalica sprawdza się dobrze w przypadku mniejszych domów, nie jesteśmy w strefie zagrożonej trzęsieniem ziemi, więc jak można zrezygnować z właściwości nośnych na rzecz cieplnych, co oznacza oszczędność to nie widzę żadnych przeciwskazań.

----------


## zula_5

Chciałam Was prosić o ocenę mojej wyceny za płytę - jakoś wydaje mi się duża...              
    1. FUNDAMENTY.      
                    -  wykop szerokoprzestrzenny
                    -  podbudowa tłuczniem pod XPS
                    -  rozłożenie XPS
                    -  zbrojenie płyty podwujne
                    -  szałowanie boczne płyty fundamentowej ( szałunki wypożyczone )
                    -  zalanie betonem B 25 
                    -  szałowanie ścian fundamentowych  ( szałunki wypożyczone )
                    -  zbrojenie ścian fundamentowych opaskowo
                    -  zalanie betonem B 25
                    -  izolacja pionowa wodna i cieplna ( XPS )
                    -  drenaż opaskowy
                    -  zasypanie żwirem drenarskim
                    -  wykonanie odprowadzenia wody deszczowej ( wokół budynku )

                       CENA ROBOCIZNY NETTO ; 13400 ZŁ  
czy możecie polecić jakąś sprawdzoną ekipę ze śląska?

----------


## krakus73

Cena jak za stan zero jeśli już. I rozumiem że w tej cenie masz już koparkę?
Pytanie jak duży dom??
I co znaczy netto?? Płacisz 13400 bez faktury czy jak??

Kolejna sprawa - dlaczego beton B25??

----------


## krakus73

Nie chcę Cię martwić, ale jeśli Ty nawet jeszcze nie masz projektu (i adaptacji) to zapomnij że Ci się uda rozpocząć w tym roku... Aby mieć pozwolenie na budowę oprócz projektu potrzebujesz mapkę 500, warunki przyłącza na wodę, prąd i gaz (jeśli będziesz korzystał) i dopiero wtedy możesz starać się o pozwolenie na budowę.
Niestety jak się wkrótce sam przekonasz, biurokracja do entej potęgi i czas potrzebny aby wszystko po drodze nabrało swojej mocy prawnej, sprawi że ... poczekasz kilka miesięcy. I choć Ci tego nie życzę, to lepiej nie rób sobie nadziei że będzie szybciej. 

Druga sprawa, strasznie "kombinujesz" z tymi zakupami na budowę. Znajdź taką ekipę, w której majster będzie sam zamawiał materiały w składzie w którym Ty sobie wynegocjujesz ceny, materiały na bieżąco trafiają na budowę a Ty dostajesz od majstra wz-tki za dostarczony na budowę towar i rozliczasz się np. raz w tygodniu w składzie. Masz wtedy wszystko pod kontrolą i nie masz na głowie "problemu" z materiałami. Poszukaj ekip które polecają inni inwestorzy z Twojego rejonu.

Wodę i prąd musisz sam "zabezpieczyć" na budowę, najlepiej dogadaj się z jakimś sąsiadem i podłącz się na początek do niego, ja przez dwa miesiące korzystałem z prądu sąsiada i płaciłem za całe zużycie moje i jego (on już mieszka nie buduje) i kosztowało mnie to 370 zł, tańszego rozwiązania niż uczynny sąsiad nie znajdziesz.
Z wodą tak samo, mnie kosztowało to za dwa miesiące 70 zł  :Smile:  W tym czasie osiągnąłem SSO.  A do hydrantu się nie podłączysz, nie wiem skąd Ci taki pomysł przyszedł do głowy  :Smile: ))






> Witam wszystkich, ja tez mam na ukończeniu projekt indywidualnego domku parterowego. Mam nadzieje ze w tym roku uda sie choćby zrobić stan zero, ale dużo zależy ile mi zajmą negocjacje z wykonawcami. Buduje z silikatow - cisza, trwałość, brak problemów z powieszeniem obrazów, ale przede wszystkim u klany mikroklimat i akumulacyjnosc. To ze zimna zrekompensuje ociepleniem - 20 cm szaraka na ściany 15 cm na podłogi 30 na dach. Ściana fundamentowa ocieplona z obu stron.Strop lany, dach prawdopodobnie z gontu bitumicznego lub blachodachowki, 280 metrów po podłodze, rekuperator z gwc. poddasze nieuzytkowym ze stryszkiem gdzie będzie stała centrala wentylacyjna. 
> Mam kilka pytań - obok działki jest hydrant, na działce są studzienki od wody. Jak wyglada doprowadzenie wody do działki? Czy hydraulik mi robi jakieś tymczasowe przyłącze z woda?
> Kolejna sprawa to umowy z wykonawcami i logistyka. Tylkomdo końca tego roku można kupić rzeczy by odzyskać różnice VAT -na sso nie ma tego za wiele.
> Jestem zapracowanym człowiekiem, i nie mam czasu wszystkiego pilnować. Z drugiej strony nie lubię być robiony w konia i wywalac kasę w błoto.
> Przychodzą mi na myśl 3 warianty logistyczne budowy: pierwszy: materiały kupuje sam albo kierbud kupuje w hurtowniach na mój rachunek, rabaty negocjuje sam i sam jestem ich beneficjentem, wycena roboty za robocizne. Wada: nie odbiore VAT, w wycenie można mnie oszukać nie uwzględniając wszystkich składowych robocizny (np cena za położenie płytek ale bez frezowania). 
> Drugi: wycena z materiałem i robocizna pod klucz, wygodne, firma mi sprzedaje usługę z materiałami na 8 procent VAT, duża oszczędność, ale totalny brak kontroli nad materiałami, i pewnie konsumpcja rabatów przez firmę. I trzeci pośredni jak sie ktoś zgodzi. Mianowicie wycena za robocizne połączona ryczałtem z wysczegolnieniem tego czego cena ńie obejmuje, kupno materiałów przez kierbuda ale na jego rachunek, ale na moje subkonto, i dogadanie sie z firma ze za taki układ coś im oddałam. Tak sobie wymyśliłem.
> A wy jak macie, co jest najtaniej?

----------


## zula_5

Przepraszam za tak małą ilość informacji,
dom ma wymiary 11x16,42
płyta gr 25cm 
dom jest bez piwnic na terenie górniczym ze starymi wyrobiskami na której do 2020 nie przewiduje kopalnia eksploatacji a potem nic nie mówią
grunt - do poziomu posadowienia piaski, poniżej piaski z domieszką gliny, nie stwierdzono wód gruntowych
Co do koparki to właśnie nie wiem po czyjej stronie jest...

----------


## zula_5

a co do betonu to jaki sugerujesz?

----------


## krakus73

B-20 takim się robi, po co przepłacać?? 
Jeśli koparka jest w cenie to ok, jeśli nie to zdecydowanie za dużo. I uściślij co miałaś na myśli z tą kwotą netto.

----------


## zula_5

B-25 ze względu na teren górniczy
podałam po porstu cenę netto do któej trzeba doliczyć podatek więc zapłacę więcej

----------


## krakus73

Hmm, to kwota wydaje mi się mocno zawyżona. Lepiej poszukaj innej ekipy i pamiętaj o dograniu takich szczegółów jak to czy koparka do fundamentów w cenie czy płacisz ekstra, bo to bardzo istotne.

----------


## piotrek0m

> B-20 takim się robi, po co przepłacać?? 
> Jeśli koparka jest w cenie to ok, jeśli nie to zdecydowanie za dużo. I uściślij co miałaś na myśli z tą kwotą netto.


U mnie beton B-25 był 10 zł droższy od B-20 ... no sorry to jest 90 zł na gruszce, wszędzie brałem B-25.

----------


## krakus73

> U mnie beton B-25 był 10 zł droższy od B-20 ... no sorry to jest 90 zł na gruszce, wszędzie brałem B-25.


U jednego 10 zł u innego więcej, wszystko zależy jakie sobie ceny wynegocjujesz. 
Zresztą zula_5 buduje na terenie4 górniczym więc akurat tutaj faktycznie lepiej użyć B-25
Natomiast odrębną sprawą jest to ile faktycznie więcej za to zapłaci - bo przecież zapotrzebowanie na beton na budowie jest znacznie większe. I to miałem na myśli pisząc poprzednio "po co przepłacać".
Każdy robi jak chce, tak jak Ty, Twoje pieniądze i Twoja sprawa jak je wydajesz. Ja bez racjonalnego powodu nie widzę potrzeby wydawać więcej (nawet o 10 zł) tylko dlatego że coś jest lepsze ale niepotrzebne.

----------


## moniss

My na wszystkie podziemne części budynku bierzemy B25. Dlaczego nie B20? Bo tylko do B25 i w górę stosują dodatek wodoodporny.

----------


## jo-aska

Witam się i ja .... jako ropoczynająca budowę w 2013.
Budowa rozpoczęta 27.09.2013
Budujemy Z94
Plan:
Przykryć dachówką w tym roku  :smile: 
Wprawić okna, 
a zimą robić /ręcami małżonka/ instalacje....
jak na razie idzie dobrze a jak będzie zobaczymy.
Budujemy z gazobetonu, parterówka z poddaszem..... :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

moniss, rozumiem że B25 W8 ? w jakich cenach zamawialiście ... ?

----------


## moniss

jfilemonowicz, B25 (C20/25) W6 (na ciśnienie słupa wody 6 bar). Za m3 po wszelkich rabatach, płaciliśmy 224zł netto.

----------


## jfilemonowicz

dziękuję  :smile: 
jestem na etapie ofertowania betonu i ciekawa byłam czy ceny są porównywalne...

----------


## kajwroclaw

Witajcie, dawno tu nie zaglądałem, zaczęliśmy w marcu a już się dużo wydarzyło - właśnie ociepliliśmy budynek (20 cm styro z termoorganiki grafitowego), mamy tynki gipsowe równe i gładkie jak stół (tynkarze godni polecenia), teraz robimy instalację co i wod-kan i jeszcze przed zimą chcemy zrobić wylewki - zobaczymy czy się uda. Przez zimę chcemy ocieplić poddasze, bo temu niska temperatura nie szkodzi  - w przeciwieństwie do nas jako wykonawców  :wink:

----------


## moniss

jfilemonowicz, my mieliśmy zniżkę z targów budowlanych + jakiś dodatkowy rabat za dużą ilość (jak na dom jednorodzinny  :wink:  ) zamawianego betonu.

----------


## marek_czeczot

Hmm no to tempo sobie narzuciliście zabójcze  :smile:  Ale na koniec września zaczęliście prace ziemne (wykopy pod fundament) czy już wyszliście z ziemi i walczycie ze ścianami?

U nas w sąsiedztwie jakiś gościu stawia dom z Dryfixa - ściany parterowe stanęły w dosłownie 3 dni robocze. Nie wiem ilu tam jest murarzy ale chłopaki jadą z koksem niesamowicie... Ech te nowoczesne technologie  :smile: 

Trzymajcie tempo, a zdążycie przed śniegami!  :smile:

----------


## jo-aska

> Hmm no to tempo sobie narzuciliście zabójcze  Ale na koniec września zaczęliście prace ziemne (wykopy pod fundament) czy już wyszliście z ziemi i walczycie ze ścianami?
> 
> U nas w sąsiedztwie jakiś gościu stawia dom z Dryfixa - ściany parterowe stanęły w dosłownie 3 dni robocze. Nie wiem ilu tam jest murarzy ale chłopaki jadą z koksem niesamowicie... Ech te nowoczesne technologie 
> 
> Trzymajcie tempo, a zdążycie przed śniegami!


Dokładnie 27.09. koparka wjechała na działkę robic wykopy pod fundamenty  :smile: 
dzisiaj tj. 23.10. strop juz prawie cały zaszalowany  zostało uzbroić i zalać  , lanie betony planujemy albo na sobotę 26.10 albo na poniedziałek 28.10 tak czy inaczej robota idzie....
ściany i ścianki działowe chłopaki stawiali w 4 dni  :smile: +1 dzień nadproża zbrojenie i lanie  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam .... byle zima była późna, krótka i nie mroźna  :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

lisowska, dobrze się czyta takie posty  :smile:

----------


## ijcom

Pogratulować ekipy, pogoda idealna jak na tę porę roku.

U mnie też posuwa się do przodu niestety troszkę wolniej.
Wykopy 26.08 w poniedziałek zaczynają układać strop.

Oby słońce świeciło jak najdłużej.  :smile:

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Witam wszystkich po długiej nieobecności. My jesteśmy na etapie SSO. Jutro wrzucę fotkę jak wygląda dom w Jonagoldach G2 w odbiciu lustrzanym  :bye:

----------


## podlasianka77

A tak wygląda nasz Domek w morelach. Aktualnie czekamy na okna.

----------


## podlasianka77

A tak wygląda nasz Domek w morelach. Aktualnie czekamy na okna.

----------


## jo-aska

> Pogratulować ekipy, pogoda idealna jak na tę porę roku.
> 
> U mnie też posuwa się do przodu niestety troszkę wolniej.
> Wykopy 26.08 w poniedziałek zaczynają układać strop.
> 
> Oby słońce świeciło jak najdłużej.


Ekipa nam sie na prawdę udała :smile:  
strp już prawie zazbrojony , jeszcze musi przejś kontrolę kierbuda i jeśli się uda to w czwartek zalewamy 
no i  tym smamy niestety będziemy sie na razie z ekipą murarzy rozstawać    i czekać na ekipę dekarzy , 
a z nimi jak wiadomo ..... nic nie wiadomo ..... oby byli tak zwinni i szybcy jak obecna ekipa  :smile: 

W czwartek mamy pomiar okien i ustalanie wstępnego terminu montażu ... planowany jest (oczywiście przeze mnie planowany  :smile: ) montaż na początek/połowę grudnia... oby tylko pogoda dalej dopisywała  :smile: .

----------


## krakus73

> W czwartek mamy pomiar okien i ustalanie wstępnego terminu montażu ... planowany jest (oczywiście przeze mnie planowany ) montaż na początek/połowę grudnia... oby tylko pogoda dalej dopisywała .


Jak poczekacie do początku grudnia z zakupem okien to skorzystacie z promocji, w tym okresie wszyscy (praktycznie) dystrybutorzy okien mają promocje i zawsze trochę kasy zostaje w portfelu, czasami nawet całkiem pokaźna kwota.
My już mamy od ponad miesiąca SSO ale właśnie czekamy z oknami do grudnia.

----------


## jo-aska

> Jak poczekacie do początku grudnia z zakupem okien to skorzystacie z promocji, w tym okresie wszyscy (praktycznie) dystrybutorzy okien mają promocje i zawsze trochę kasy zostaje w portfelu, czasami nawet całkiem pokaźna kwota.
> My już mamy od ponad miesiąca SSO ale właśnie czekamy z oknami do grudnia.


Krakus wiem, że są promocje, 
ale musiałabym czekać do połowy grudnia z zamównieniem....więc montaż nie wcześniej niż koniec stycznia ..... kupa czasu w plecy....
a kolejny powód to, że kolejna transza bankowa jest przewidziana  *po montażu okien*, a chielibyśmy porobić zakupy jeszcze w 2013 żeby choć trochę Vatu odliczyć, a będzie z czego bo kolejna transza to instalacje które w 70% robione będą przez mojego Żona, więc troche by sie oszczędziło na materiale.
Tak więc mimo promocji nam się nie opłacało czekać  :smile: 

Już mamy strop zalany  :smile:  poślizg na budowie to 3-4 dni, ale to chyba i tak dobrze, kolejny etap to dach, dekarze umówieni na połowę listopada.... zobaczymy czy będą tak terminowmi jak murarze ... oby  :smile:

----------


## justyska

A czy ktoś z Was już mieszka w swoim tegorocznym domku?  :smile:

----------


## jfilemonowicz

u nas pozwolenie się uprawomocniło... ekipy stoją w blokach  :smile: 
na ten rok planowany stan zero ...

----------


## jo-aska

> A tak wygląda nasz Domek w morelach. Aktualnie czekamy na okna.


Piękny widok........zadaszony domek  :smile:  ... tylko okienka i można działać w środku  :smile:

----------


## podlasianka77

Czekamy właśnie na okna. Mają być na dniach.

----------


## Drimeth

Witam,
Czy przed montażem szamba geodeta musi wytyczyć miejsce?
Dzięki.

----------


## aLilith

Dawno do Bocianów nie zaglądałam. U nas powoli ku końcowi prace z CO, hydraulik obiecuje w tym tygodniu sobie pójść, mamy nadzieję, że zdążymy z wylewkami zanim piach zamarznie  :ohmy:  wiemy na pewno, że nie uda się nam docieplenia zrobić szkoda bo spore straty w ogrzewaniu będziemy mieli tej zimy.  :bash:  Dobrze, że udało się nam chociaż strop ocieplić, póki co 20 stopni w domu na razie codziennie pali się w  "kozie" , jutro odpalamy kocioł mam nadzieje,że będzie ok, planujemy zima wykończeniówkę ale to jeszcze nic pewnego.

----------


## tomekwa

Ja również czekam z oknami do grudnia/stycznia. Zamawiane z montażem, więc VAT mnie nie interesuje. W tym tygodniu zalewany jest strop pietra i jeszcze z 2 tygodnie na zamknięcie chatki. Dobrze, że nie planowałem nic więcej bo obsuwa to co najmniej 1,5 miesiąca.

----------


## zula_5

Witam po dłuższej nieobecności. 
Czy ktoś tu buduje z silikatów? Jakie ceny dostaliście? 
Ktoś tu pisał o betonie. Ja mam ofertę na B20 z transportem i pompą - 215pln. Myślę że to dobra cena, co Wy na to?
A jak ceny stali? Może ktoś mógłby kosztorys jakiś przesłać?
I jeszcze jedno pytanko - z czego można odliczyć różnicę vatu? Beton, styropian, stal, silikaty? Nie wiem co kupować do konca roku :smile:  Pomóżcie.

----------


## krakus73

Ja miałem 180 zł za beton B20, z transportem i pompą. Ale to cena w małopolsce.

----------


## tomekwa

> Witam po dłuższej nieobecności. 
> Czy ktoś tu buduje z silikatów? Jakie ceny dostaliście?


Brutto:
E24 3,51 za sztukę
E12 2,32 za sztukę

Jeżeli chodzi o beton to C20/25 (B25) mam po ~230 (z usługa i 8% VAT) ale ze 100% jakością. Mogłem mieć z innych firm w okolicach 210 ale postawiłem na sprawdzoną jakość.

----------


## zula_5

tomekwa - a mógłbyś mi jeszcze napisać z jakiej firmy te silikaty? Bo nie wiem o jakich wymiarach :smile:

----------


## tomekwa

Silikaty z Silka (Xella). Ale zakupu dokonałem już w marcu  :sad:

----------


## aLilith

Hej. Pewnie już ktoś o to pytał ale nie mogę znaleźć. Czy faktycznie jak chce odliczyć część VAT'u  to tylko za materiały z faktura do końca tego roku? Bo się pogubiłam z tym, że można 5 lat jak się zaczęło w tym roku? :WTF:

----------


## tomekwa

Tylko FV wystawione do końca roku.

----------


## 12michal

> Tylko FV wystawione do końca roku.


Potwierdzam w 100 % i na milion %

----------


## aLilith

> Potwierdzam w 100 % i na milion %



No to nieciekawie  :sad:  jeszcze cała wykończeniówka do kupienia
 :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:

----------


## Kasia_

Ja zacznę w 2014. Chyba nalezy nowy wątek założyć.

----------


## jo-aska

Aktualne wieści mam takie  :smile: 
montaż okien 06.12.2013 - ot taki prezent (kosztowny ) na Mikołaja  :smile: 
aktualnie sie robi dach, więźba już jest teraz tylko folia i dachówka i mamy domek zamkniety  :smile: 
pozdrawiam.!!!!

----------


## aLilith

> Aktualne wieści mam takie 
> montaż okien 06.12.2013 - ot taki prezent (kosztowny ) na Mikołaja 
> aktualnie sie robi dach, więźba już jest teraz tylko folia i dachówka i mamy domek zamkniety 
> pozdrawiam.!!!!



 :wave:  :wave:  :wave: 
Ale wam szybciutko poszło  :smile: 

u mnie ostatnia ekipa zwinęła się we wtorek z wylewkami i do końca tego roku spokój  :smile:

----------


## ijcom

A my właśnie dzisiaj zamkneliśmy ścianki kolankowe.
Więźba sie robi w tartaku. Cudownie by było gdyby pogoda pozwoliła na jej montaż jeszcze w tym roku

 :roll eyes:

----------


## moniss

W tym roku kończymy budowę na ocieplonych i "okubełkowanych" ścianach piwnicznych + drenaż. Strop dopiero w przyszłym roku.

----------


## marzenka i mariusz g

hej! dawno tu nie zaglądałam, widzę że co u niektórych pracę idą jeszcze pełną parą. u nas na dzień dzisiejszy to zrobione tynki wewnętrzne, mamy nadzieję że uda nam się jeszcze zrobić instalacje CO w tym roku- zobaczymy. powodzenia w dalszych pracach :smile:

----------


## aLilith

A u nas zima  :smile:

----------


## jo-aska

A u mnie praca wre  :smile: 
gdyby nie pogoda była by juz dachówka na dachu, ale i tak źle nie jest  :smile: 
bo jest tak  :smile:

----------


## justyska

> I jeszcze jedno pytanko - z czego można odliczyć różnicę vatu? Beton, styropian, stal, silikaty? Nie wiem co kupować do konca roku Pomóżcie.


Cześć. Ja na dniach składam wniosek o odliczenie. Przede wszystkim polecam kupować beton, pokrycie dachu, drzwi, okna, a nawet np. panele  :smile:  To jedne z największych wydatków, które można odliczyć  :smile:  Nie wypowiem się na temat elementów c.o. czy w ogóle hydrauliki, bo to miałam na 8%.

----------


## tomekwa

W tym roku koniec. Trwa zabezpieczanie Stanu Surowego Super Otwartego   :smile:

----------


## Mario430

Oj dawno tutaj nie pisałem. Ostatnio jakoś w maju. Wtedy byliśmy jeszcze jak to powiedzieć w "krzokach". A dzisiaj mamy prawie stan surowy otwarty, pozostała dachówka do położenia. Jak pogoda pozwoli to za niedługo powinna być. Jak na start 02.09. jest chyba nieźle. W zasadzie obsuwa zaczęła się przy dachu, bo już 15.10 byliśmy gotowi do jego ułożenia. Ale cóż firma, która miała to robić nabrała tyle roboty, że nie dała rady. Gdybym zdecydował się na tę, która robiła mi wszystko od początku do pewnie dach by już był, ale różnica w cenie była na tyle duża (ponad 20zł za 1m2), że wybrałem innych. No cóż w zasadzie to bez większego znaczenia, bo i tak nic więcej nie planowałem na ten rok i przez pierwsze 2-2,5 miesiąca następnego, a ładnych kilka tysiaków zostało.Pozdrawiam

----------


## lustrzana

Dzień Dobry
W sobotę się wprowadzamy! :smile: 
Na przyszły rok zostaje nam zagospodarowanie działki i częściowo zrobienie ogrodzenia.
Ufff...
Wykończeniówka była ciężka, bo tez czas nas gonił.
Ale się udało!
Pozdrawiam i dziękuję :smile: )

----------


## moniss

*lustrzana*, gratuluję! Zrobiliście sobei wspaniały prezent na święta  :smile: 
Kiedy wbiliście przysłowiową pierwszą łopatę?

----------


## Mario430

lustrzana ode mnie również szczere gratulacje i słowa uznania. Należą się!!! Przyłączam się do pytania moniss, a dodatkowo chciałbym zapytać jak już powiedzmy z perspektywy czasu oceniasz poszczególne etapy budowy, tzn. mniej więcej ile trwały, na które trzeba zwrócić wyjątkową uwagę i które zabrały Ci najwięcej przysłowiowego zdrowia.
Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz GRATULUJĘ!!!

----------


## jo-aska

No to się chwalę  :smile: 
start był 27.09.2013 (przysłowiowe wjechanie koparki na działkę i kopanie fundamentów )
a tak domek się prezentował dnia 20.12.2013 .. 





teraz działamy w środku  :smile: 
Właśnie trwa ustawianei kozuni żeby grzała  :smile:

----------


## maggs1

Super i do tego takie tempo. Gratulacje



> No to się chwalę 
> start był 27.09.2013 (przysłowiowe wjechanie koparki na działkę i kopanie fundamentów )
> a tak domek się prezentował dnia 20.12.2013 .. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teraz działamy w środku 
> Właśnie trwa ustawianei kozuni żeby grzała

----------


## Mario430

jo-aska jestem pod wrażeniem. Niesamowite tempo. Powiedz, czy wszystko wykonywała jedna ekipa, czy jakoś inaczej to miałaś zorganizowane. No i kiedy zamierzacie się wprowadzać, bo wygląda, że już niebawem  :Smile: . GRATULACJE jeszcze raz!!!

----------


## lustrzana

> *lustrzana*, gratuluję! Zrobiliście sobei wspaniały prezent na święta 
> Kiedy wbiliście przysłowiową pierwszą łopatę?


Fundament zrobiliśmy w maju, a drewno na dom wjechało 1 lipca. I powiem szczerze, ze mogliśmy skończyć miesiąc wcześniej, gdyby nie kilka opóźnień zdecydowanie z winy wykonawcy :sad:

----------


## lustrzana

> lustrzana ode mnie również szczere gratulacje i słowa uznania. Należą się!!! Przyłączam się do pytania moniss, a dodatkowo chciałbym zapytać jak już powiedzmy z perspektywy czasu oceniasz poszczególne etapy budowy, tzn. mniej więcej ile trwały, na które trzeba zwrócić wyjątkową uwagę i które zabrały Ci najwięcej przysłowiowego zdrowia.
> Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz GRATULUJĘ!!!


Wiesz, na chłodno ocenić jeszcze nie potrafię.
Na pewno popełniłam masę błędów.
Ale tak w skrócie. 
Zdecydowaliśmy się na szkieletówkę. Firmę wybierałam starannie, choć raczej szybko. Liczyła się cena i dostępność ekipy "na już". Zależało nam też, aby jedna ekipa zrobiła wszystko- czas miał dla nas kolosalne znaczenie. Prawie w ostatniej chwili zrezygnowaliśmy z firmy najtańszej - ostrzeżeniem dla mnie było nagłe zamilknięcie telefonów - abonent niedostępny i nie ma takiego numeru. Firma odezwała się do mnie po miesiącu. Potem wybieraliśmy z dwóch, w ostatniej chwili decydując się na małą ekipę, która rozliczać się chciała "po etapach", odrzucając firmę większą pracującą na przedpłatach i jak się potem okazało wymieniającą ekipy na każdy etap.

Fundament zrobiliśmy w maju-płyta, szybciutko poszło.
Mieliśmy niestety aż miesiąc przestoju - czekaliśmy na drewno. Można było je zamówić wcześniej, ale... dużo by opowiadać. 
Dość, ze przyszło 1 lipca i wtedy też zaczęliśmy zabawę. Ekipa 4 osoby, kierownika budowy miałam zupełnie niezależnego, umówionego na wizyty co tydzień, w miarę potrzeby częściej. Trzeba przyznać, ze z jednej strony niezła ekipa, z drugiej kierownik dość upierdliwy. Wszystko szło sprawnie do czasu deweloperki łączonej z wykończeniówką.
Na pewno byłam za miękka, wykonawca chciał sobie zabezpieczyć robotę na zimę, wiązało się to ze zmniejszeniem w wakacje ekipy u mnie na dwa tygodnie - pojechali robić fundament następnemu, to właśnie następny niepotrzebny przestój. 
Deweloperka powinna być skończona na przełomie października i listopada, a wszystko się przesunęło. Również na początku listopada przyjechało im drewno na następną budowę i dwóch pojechało stawiać następny szkielet. Zostało mi dwóch ludzi na budowie i obietnica zasilenia 3 osobami tydzień później. Ten tydzień z  dwoma osobami wypadł zupełnie, bo jeden z panów musiał jeszcze ujechać do domu na dwa dni na rozprawę sądową.
Przyznaję, ze wtedy się trochę załamałam. Kierownik budowy absolutnie się nie zgadzał, aby były jakiekolwiek przerwy i zmniejszenia ekipy i muszę przyznać, ze miał rację.
Faktem jest, ze po zrobieniu awantury i niewybrednych słowach nagle na budowie zrobiło się 7-10 ludzi!! :smile:  Termin określał mi mój wykonawca na 6 grudnia, jego główny współpracownik na 16, a w rezultacie skończyli 20 wieczorem!!
Było bardzo nerwowo, bo auto do przeprowadzki miałam 21 rano :smile: .
Reasumując, jedna ekipa to duży zysk czasu, robili na koniec wszystko razem, jeszcze trochę deweloperki, równolegle wykończeniówka, kafelkarz, malarze, panelarz, elektrycy (to akurat jedyna moja osobna ekipa). Nie do końca jestem zadowolona z instalatora mojego wykonawcy, nie miał w ogóle czasu ciągnąc kilka robót równocześnie i sama nie wiem co i jak mam zrobione.
Miałam naprawdę niewiele czasu na budowę, mogłam być tu codziennie po 17, a i to często z 3-letnią córką. Jak to mój projektant, a prywatnie teściowa określiła, na budowie rządził wykonawca... Kilka rzeczy zrobionych jest inaczej niż miało być, kilku rzeczy nie dopatrzyłam, na pewno wychodzi moje dyletanctwo w pierwszej budowie :smile: .
Gdybym jeszcze raz miała budować na pewno więcej rzeczy miałabym przemyślanych i przygotowanych wcześniej, tutaj sporo było na już i na hura- aż dziwi zadawalający efekt. 
Porażką jest studnia- firma już nie istnieje, wody jest mało, elektryk podłączenia pompy musi poprawić, bo wywala cały czas różnicówkę. 
Mam założone filtry, sama muszę się nauczyć ich obsługi. 
Nieplanowanym wydatkiem jest uzdatnianie wody-poszło 5tysięcy oraz poprawki przy studni - na dokładkę nie do końca udane.
Bardzo dużo pochłonęły dodatkowe prace ziemne - wyrównywanie terenu, kopanie pod szambo i zbiornik gazowy.
Nie wiem dlaczego mam dość słabe ciśnienie w instalacji wodnej. Ponieważ studnia ma małą wydajność zdecydowałam się na zbiornik hydroforowy 300l, chcąc mieć trochę zapasu wody, ale nie do końca działa to tak jak chciałam.
W ostatniej chwili zwiększaliśmy ilość wełny w ścianach - to na pewno działanie "na plus".

Na co zwracać szczególną uwagę? Na wszystko! Dopytywać i sprawdzać w kilku źródłach- ja sprawdzałam u projektanta, wykonawcy, kierownika budowy i w necie. Mój projektant twierdzi, ze niepotrzebnie daliśmy tyle drewna -38m3 poszło - ale też niewielkie ma doświadczenie w szkieleciakach- projekt na drewno przeliczała nam inna projektant specjalizująca się w szkieletach.
Na pewno należy cisnąć projektanta o jak najwcześniejsze rysunki wykonawcze - mnie brakło czasu na przemyślenie, czy na pewno jest to takie rozwiązanie jak chcę.
Trzeba pilnować zmieniając rysunki, czy na pewno wykonawca wie, które są najświeższe!! :wink:  Śmiesznie brzmi, ale ekipa raczej woli iść po najmniejszej linii oporu... I czy na pewno każdy zainteresowany ma te same - wykonawca, kierownik budowy, elektrycy...
Mój mąż twierdzi, że błędem było niepodpisanie umowy - sama nie wiem jak to się stało, ale zeszło i umknęło. Poprzestaniemy na protokołach odbiorczych i na ich podstawie gwarancja. Może trochę mnie tłumaczy, ze cały materiał kupowałam/płaciłam sama, żadnych zaliczek nie dawałam, płaciłam po wykonanych etapach.

A najwięcej zdrowia mi zabrał kontakt z teściową jako projektantem - masę rzeczy miałam za późno i robiłam na czuja, a potem wychodziły jakieś niezgodności. Nie do końca mam też do niej zaufanie jak chodzi o wybraną przez nas technologię, więc tak trochę byłam między młotem a kowadłem. No i cały czas pozostał żal o te wszystkie wydzierane z gardła w ostatniej chwili rysunki...
I na końcu ciśnięcie na czas! Oj, ciężko było!
Ale jesteśmy na swoim! :smile: ))

----------


## Mario430

> Na pewno popełniłam masę błędów.


A kto ich nie popełnia, wiadomo tylko ten kto nic nie robi.
Kawał, ale to spory, że hej dobrej roboty, a najważniejsze jak napisałaś na końcu , w końcu na swoim.

Wiele z tego co napisałaś w większym lub mniejszym stopniu i u mnie miało już miejsce, a przecież nie jestem nawet w połowie. Zdawałem sobie sprawę z tego, źe wybór jednego wykonawcy z punktu czasu jest na pewno korzystny, z punktu ceny już niekoniecznie. Ale wiadomo coś za coś. Teraz okna, drzwi, instalację, tynki i wylewki będę, że tak powiem ustawiał sam z różnymi ekipami, ale myślę, że wrócę potem do 1-go wykonawcy, żeby pociągnął temat do końca, bo wprawdzie sam wszystkiego nie wykonuje, ale ma sprawdzonych innych i tak jeden drugiemu "nagania" robotę. W dużej mierze są to Ci sami, z którymi ja będę indywidualnie rozmawiał, więc jak widać sensu to większego i tak nie ma, żebym sam to ogarniał, kiedy czasu na to i tak nie ma. Ja podobnie do Ciebie na budowie mogę być najwcześniej i to prosto z roboty około 16.00, no więc ile da się zrobić.... Sama wiesz najlepiej.
Ja niby wiele rzeczy miałem i mam przemyślanych, nie wszystko wiadomo, ale i tak trzeba było masę decyzji podejmować na gorąco. Jak wyszło okaże się w praniu. O swoim projekcie nie chciałbym za wiele gadać, bo zaraz mnie krew zalewa. Powiem tak, że jest to dokument, który był potrzebny tylko i wyłącznie do uzyskania PNB, bo nic w nim (no prawie) nie ma. Większość rozwiązań powstawała na "żywca" na budowie. Ot przed nami kolejna zagwozdka. Ułożenie belek stropowych. Nadmienię, że mam strop drewniany. W projekcie jest, że belki mają być niejako wpasowane między wieniec i podciągi betonowe. Nie położone na górę tylko pomiedzy. Oczywiście rozwiązania technicznego w projekcie jak to zrobić, tzn. jakie uchwyty zastosować brak. Na 1-szy rzut oka wydaje się to banalnie proste, ale tylko na pozór. Bo my te belki chcemy mieć w połowie domu widoczne i jak to zrobić, żeby po pierwsze mocowanie było wystarczające mocne, a po drugie, żeby uchwyty nie były widoczne z dołu. Rozmawiałem już z kilkoma cieślami i wszyscy wymiękli, nikt nic sensownego nie potrafił zaproponować, więc uznaliśmy, że belki położymy jednak na górę. Oczywiście spowoduje to podwyższenie pomieszczenia o 25cm, ale myślę, że w salonie, jadalni i kuchni wysokość sufitu na poziomie 3m jest do przyjęcia. W części "nocnej" sufit bedzie podwieszany, tak, że wysokość możemy sobie ustalić.
A takich zagwozdek znajdzie się jeszcze kilka, więc lekko nie jest. Swoją drogą zastanawiam się, czy jest w ogóle możliwe wybudowanie całkowicie zgodne z projektem.....

A zapytam jeszcze jak wyglądacie z zagospodarowaniem terenu, ogrodzeniem, itd.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## rycha

Witam, 

Mam na imię Przemek i właśnie postaralem się aby zacząć w tym roku, domek okolice Gliwic











Skończyło się na wylaniu płyty

pzdr

----------


## marzenka.o

Od czegoś trzeba zacząć  :smile:

----------


## jo-aska

> jo-aska jestem pod wrażeniem. Niesamowite tempo. Powiedz, czy wszystko wykonywała jedna ekipa, czy jakoś inaczej to miałaś zorganizowane. No i kiedy zamierzacie się wprowadzać, bo wygląda, że już niebawem . GRATULACJE jeszcze raz!!!


*Mario*  mieliśmy 2 ekipy :
pierwsza ekipa murująca i chłopaki na prawdę dali z siebie wszystko co najlepsze, przerw w budowaniu poza tymi przymusowymi technicznymi nie było prawie wcale (może w sumie 2 dni),  
druga ekipa od dachu, też nam się bardzo udali, rzeczowi, konkretni i znający się na swojej robocie, przy dachu mieliśmy w sumie jakieś 2 tyg. poślizgu 1 tydz. ekipa kończyła poprzednią budowę a kolejne kilka dni to pogoda nie pozwalała na prace.
Aktualnie robimy w środku, trochę zwolniliśmy tempo bo się pochorowaliśmy wszyscy  :smile:  ale elektryka już prawie cała jest gotowa.
Ja planuję przeprowadzkę w tym roku pod koniec lata  :smile:

----------


## Mario430

joaska ok, bo wygląda jakby przeprowadzka tuż, tuż. Jasne jak kasa jest to przeprowadzka latem jak najbardziej realna. U mnie dzisiaj też trochę się wyjaśniło, są widoki na kasę tak, że ten rok, ale bardziej jesień jest realna. Obecnie kładziemy dachówkę. Dach jest zadeskowany i zapapowany, więc pośpiechu aż takiego nie ma. Ale w ogóle to przeciąga się bardzo to całe dachowanie. Ale najważniejsze, że mogę już teraz coś konkretnego dalej planować. 
Pozdrowionka

----------


## Dziekanows

Halo... Admin... Może już czas na dział *Bocianki 2014* ?

----------


## Mario430

U mnie robota wre, układają dachówkę, wykonują obróbki blacharskie, okna i drzwi też zamówione. Mają być wstawione początkiem marca. Tynkarze i "wylewkowcy" też umówieni. Nie wiem ile u Was wzięli za te roboty, ja jestem umówiony za 19zł (z materiałem)-tynkarze i 29zł za wylewki (też z materiałem). Z elektrykiem i instalatorem wody, kanalizacji i ogrzewania też poustalano. Dobrze, że akurat tutaj jest szwagier, to robota prawie za darmo, tyle, że wątroba sie napracuje  :Smile: . W przyszłym tygodniu będziemy kłaść belki stropowe, ta operacja dosyć mocno mnie intryguje, bo jakby nie było dla nas te belki to takie małe serce tego domu. To narazie tyle, pozdrawiam Wszystkich

----------


## sleepwalker

Witam
Mam na imię Ewa i ..rozpoczęła się właśnie moja przygoda :smile: 
Budujemy domek wg projektu z71 z pracowni z500 w wersji lustrzanej.Budowa pod Gorzowem Wielkopolskim.Nie wiem czy już na początku nie popełniliśmy błędu,bo zleciliśmy deweloperowi wszystko..od zakupu projektu,poprzez całą papierologię,przyłącza itd. itp. :smile: Wynika to stąd,że mieszkam na śląsku i dojazd do Gorzowa zajmuje 5 godz.Jak na razie mamy wylane fundamenty i czekamy.Smieszne to jest i pewnie wielu z Was zarzuci nam totalne naiwniactwo ,ale budowę znamy tylko ze zdjęć.Jednak nasz budowlaniec jak do tej pory nie sprawił nam żadnej niemiłej niespodzianki.

----------


## Mario430

Znaczy się tak Ewa. Niewątpliwie zaoszczędzacie sobie spraw typu organizowanie ekip i koordynowanie tego wszystkiego. Bo to zabiera jakby nie było deczko czasu i powoduje wydłużenie czasu trwania inwestycji, z drugiej strony obniża koszty. Jak kto woli. Natomiast na oglądanie budowy tylko ze zdjęć choćbym nie wiem jakiego miał zaufanego człowieka nigdy bym sobie nie pozwolił i tyle. Ale to tylko moje zdanie. A tak na marginesie. Dlaczego tak daleko ta budowa?

----------


## modena

> Witam
> Mam na imię Ewa i ..rozpoczęła się właśnie moja przygoda


Witaj Ewo :smile: 

No właśnie, czemu tak daleko   :big grin:  
 Pamiętaj Ewo  Pańskie oko konia tuczy :yes:  :big grin:   Czy nie macie możliwości się tam przeprowadzić ( coś wynająć)

Ja byłam na budowie przez cały okres jej trwania po 9-10 godzin dziennie i w soboty  :yes: 
Pod koniec myślałam że umrę z wyczerpania bo jeszcze musiałam to godzić z pracą + dom.Z perspektywy czasu ,nie wyobrażam sobie nie być na budowie.

----------


## fotohobby

9-10 godzin ??
Murowałaś ?  :smile: 

Ja byłem na budowie zawsze z 30 minut rano, no i z godzinkę, dwie po południu (jeśli byla praca, którą moglem wykonać, to dłużej)
Rano glownie po to, by obgadać z szefem, co i jak chcą zrobić, po południu, żeby zweryfikować wykonanie.
Ja do ekipy zastrzeżeń nie miałem, ale w trakcie wizyt zawsze się jakas koncepcja urodzi/zmieni. 
Na żywo niektóre rzeczy wyglądają inaczej, niż na papierze. I trzeba to obgadać.

----------


## modena

> 9-10 godzin ??
> Murowałaś ?
> ..... ale w trakcie wizyt zawsze się jakas koncepcja urodzi/zmieni. 
> Na żywo niektóre rzeczy wyglądają inaczej, niż na papierze. I trzeba to obgadać.


 
No niby nie murowałam  :wink:   :big grin:   :big grin:   ale roboty było w "pierony", sprzątanie , porządkowanie różnych rzeczy -śmieci ,worki, deski,wybijanie gwoździ z desek ,prace ziemne , drenaż ,deszczówka , obsypywanie , załatwianie towarów  które się rodziły na bieżąco , pilnowanie i odbiór  dostaw ,pilnowanie wszelkich fachowców którzy się przewinęli przez budowę  , wypompowywanie wody ,podejmowanie różnych decyzji które wyskakiwały na bieżąco,  i całe mnóstwo innej roboty ( o której już nawet nie chcę pamiętać).   Budowlańcy mieli takie tempo prac że ledwo za nimi nadążaliśmy :big grin: 
Trzy miesiące wycięte z życiorysu :yes:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja tego tak nie odczułem... A Żona to raczej zajmowała się naszym aktualnym domem, niż przyszłym  :smile: 
Fakt,  że drenaż i deszczówkę robiła mi firma od SSO.

----------


## tereska77

> Natomiast na oglądanie budowy tylko ze zdjęć choćbym nie wiem jakiego miał zaufanego człowieka nigdy bym sobie nie pozwolił i tyle.


Jakbys nie mial wyjscia, to bys pozwolil :yes:  Jest na forum troche osob budujacych "na odleglosc", w tym ja :smile: 

Nie jest latwo, czasem wyc mi sie chcialo i chyba tylko budowanie etapami mnie ratowalo :roll eyes: 
Bylam przy poczatkach fundamentow, przy zalewaniu stropu, przy wiezbie dachowej, maz byl przy instalacji wm i oc i potem razem bylismy przy posadzkach, wszystko inne tylko ze zdjec i nadzor przez telefon.
Najciekawiej bylo z elektryka, bo najpierw wyslalam rzut z kropkami, gdzie maja byc gniazdka i wlaczniki, a potem jeszcze rozmowa przez telefon w stylu: "Stan w kuchni naprzeciwko okna, spojrz na lewo... itd" :big grin: 
Oczywiscie, ze nie ma sie wtedy wplywu na wiele rzeczy, czasem trzeba poprosic o pomoc kogos z rodziny, ale jesli ma sie dobre ekipy, to bez problemu zalatwisz wszystko przez telefon. Trzeba tylko zwiekszyc abonament do 750 minut na miesiac :big lol:  :rotfl:

----------


## lucjus

mysli juz o nowym sezonie? My mamy z zeszłego roku garaz, piwnice, fundamenty i czas ruszać z murkami. Dogrywamy murarza i hydraulika i chcemy w marcu zaczynać. Plan sci-fi wprowadzic sie na Boże Narodzenie2014(parter, bez poddasza)-ciekawe czy sie uda? Wszyscy kręcą głowami,ale po cichu mam nadzieję,że jednak się uda.
Pustak Solbet400,działowe cegła dziurawka, strop Teriva, więźba jodła i blachodachówka Ruuki Finnera,okna drewniae i wykończeniówka... :big lol:

----------


## Mario430

> Jakbys nie mial wyjscia, to bys pozwolil


Nie Tereska, ja po prostu nigdy na coś takiego nie zdecydowałbym się i tyle. Chyba prędzej kupiłbym coś gotowego - przynajmniej przed sobą samym byłbym rozgrzeszony. Ale to sprawa każdego indywidualnie i tyle. Swoja drogą podziwiam Cię.

Ja muszę być na budowie no może nie każdego dnia, ale po pracy przeważnie jadę, oglądam, oczywiście dyskutuję z budowlańcami, często rodzi się coś nowego, czasami się to przyjmuje, czasami nie, wprowadza korekty, itp.. Wiadomo błędów i tak się nie uniknie, ale jest się na miejscu i widzi wiele rzeczy. Zresztą niech każdy robi jak uważa i tyle w temacie. Pozdrawiam

Dachóweczka na ukończeniu, pogoda jak dzwon, dekarze zadowoleni, ja również.

----------


## tereska77

> Nie Tereska, ja po prostu nigdy na coś takiego nie zdecydowałbym się i tyle. Chyba prędzej kupiłbym coś gotowego - przynajmniej przed sobą samym byłbym rozgrzeszony. Ale to sprawa każdego indywidualnie i tyle. Swoja drogą podziwiam Cię.
> 
> Ja muszę być na budowie no może nie każdego dnia, ale po pracy przeważnie jadę, oglądam, oczywiście dyskutuję z budowlańcami, często rodzi się coś nowego, czasami się to przyjmuje, czasami nie, wprowadza korekty, itp.. Wiadomo błędów i tak się nie uniknie, ale jest się na miejscu i widzi wiele rzeczy. Zresztą niech każdy robi jak uważa i tyle w temacie. Pozdrawiam
> 
> Dachóweczka na ukończeniu, pogoda jak dzwon, dekarze zadowoleni, ja również.


Trudno sie z Toba nie zgodzic, ale my po prostu nie mielismy innej mozliwosci :sad:  Gdybym tylko mogla, to bym byla na budowie codziennie, ale nie moge latac tam i z powrotem, a samochodem to 2 dni w jedna strone. Staralam sie byc przy tych najwazniejszych etapach i pomiedzy kolejnymi etapami robilismy przerwy, ze jakos to wszystko ogarnac.

Cala rodzinka nam kibicuje i cieszy sie razem z nami z kazdego postepu, wiec prawie codziennie ktos na budowe zagladal. Poza tym meza siostra i jej maz sa pedantyczni do granic mozliwosci :wink: , wiec jesli uslyszalam od nich, ze cos jest zrobione "super" to nie mialam najmniejszych watpliwosci, ze tak jest :smile: 

Bardzo duzo zalezy od ekip. Nie mialam chyba takiego momentu, ze martwilam sie, ze cos bedzie zrobione zle. Wszyscy sprawdzeni wczesniej przez znajomych badz koledzy. Oczywiscie zawsze cos moze pojsc nie tak, ale nas to na szczescie ominelo.


Gratuluje dachu, pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## rycha

Witam, pogoda wiosenna , ekipa znużona bo zimy nie ma i chetni aby sezon rozpoczynać i efekty juz widać.




pzdr

----------


## kowalt

Pierwsze koty za płoty  :smile:

----------


## Mario430

Witam
Muszę się pochwalić. Dach gotowy. Powiem krótko, że koszt to kosmos.... Najbardziej dokucza mi jednak to bagno dookoło, ale co zrobić.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich. W załączeniu aktualna fotka

----------


## Ladybird76

Dach Drogi ale piekny :smile: 

Rycha a dlaczego te zdjęcia tak mocno się różnią? Jakby dwa różne Domy!

----------


## tereska77

> Witam
> Muszę się pochwalić. Dach gotowy. Powiem krótko, że koszt to kosmos.... Najbardziej dokucza mi jednak to bagno dookoło, ale co zrobić.
> Pozdrawiam wszystkich. W załączeniu aktualna fotka



No niestety przy parterowkach fundamenty i dach to finansowa masakra :roll eyes: 
Dach jest piekny :yes:  Wg jakiego projektu budujesz?

----------


## Mario430

No dzięki, dzięki... W zasadzie wg żadnego ...  :Smile: . Powiem tak, że projektem wyjściowym od którego wszystko się jakby zaczęło była Orchidea :
http://plandomu.pl/projekt1106-orchi...0_m,rzuty.html
A potem były rozmowy z projektantem no i powstał sobie projekt indywidualny, a tak naprawdę złożony z kilku innych. Zresztą często tak bywa.
Masz rację fundamenty, a w szczególności dach - jeśli jest go jeszcze ponad 300m2 to wydatek, chyba największy patrząc tak na elementy składowe chałupy. Ale co zrobić, liczyłem się z tym.
Teraz czas na okna, drzwi i można zacząć robić instalacje. 
POZDRAWIAM!!!

----------


## rycha

część mieszakalna jest wybudowana z hotblok a `cześć garażowa z porothermu, a wszystko połączone szklanym łącznikiem, dom ma 220 m a garaż wraz z dodatkowymi powirzchniami 100

----------


## lucjus

Jutro wchodzimy,tylko troche deszczyk pada-zobaczymy.
Porywamy się na rolety zewnętrzne koszt dodatkowo ok 10 tys do okien,ale może jednak warto-chodzi głównie o ciepło.bo to żadne antywłąamaniowe.
Czy Wy też tak budujecie: murarz doradza nam żeby ocieplić strop 25 cm styropianu,że najwięcej ucieka górą-a my mamy tylko parter i strych nieużytkowy-warto?
Jeszcze tyle wyborów przed nami...

----------


## surgi22

Rolety zewnętrzne pod warunkiem że dobrze zainstalowane poprawiają izolację termiczną okien, szczelność, izolacja od hałasów zewnętrznych oraz komfort termiczny latem - naprawdę warto. Aktualnie dom bez rolet to jak samochód bez klimy lub wspomagania kierownicy ( można ale komfort żaden ).

----------


## moniss

> Rolety zewnętrzne pod warunkiem że dobrze zainstalowane poprawiają izolację termiczną okien, szczelność, izolacja od hałasów zewnętrznych oraz komfort termiczny latem - naprawdę warto. Aktualnie dom bez rolet to jak samochód bez klimy lub wspomagania kierownicy ( można ale komfort żaden ).


Poprawiają izolację termiczną gdy są opuszczone... Chronią wnętrza przed przegrzaniem gdy są opuszczone... 
Ale po co  wydawać kasę na duże okna jeśli mamy zamiar zasłaniać je roletami (i zasłaniać ewentualny widok na np.nasz piękny ogród). Już lepiej zamontować małe okna, jak to robili nasi dziadkowie, tylko z lepszym współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła. Zapłacimy za nie mniej niż za większe a i rolet też nie będziemy musieli kupować. 
Mniejsze przszklenia to zimą mniejsze straty ciepła, a i latem od nasłonecznionych stron nie przegrzejemy pomieszczeń. Kolejny bonus, to widok ogrodu lub gór/lasu itp. 24godziny na dobę 7 dni w tygodniu. Ja od zachodu mam las i tam umieściłam największe przeszklenia, których nie mam zamiaru zasłaniać ani roletami ani okiennicami.
Jeśli chodzi o przegrzewanie się pomieszczeń latem, to zdecydowanie lepiej jest ograniczać nadmiar słońca poprzez wysunięcie okapu (zimą kąt padania promieni słonecznych jest mniejszy niż latem, więc słońce w domu zimą będziemy mieli) lub nasadzenia drzew lub krzewów liściastych.

----------


## lucjus

surgi22-dzięki za ten komentarz,bo to trudna decyzja z tymi roletami.
Moniss-w lecie to ja sobie raczej poradzę i bez zasuwania, ale w zimie jak mróz -20 to się przydadzą

----------


## Mario430

Lucjus ja mam strych nieużytkowy i ocieplam go ... 40cm wełny - to tyle. Co do rolet zewnętrznych - my zakładamy, masz kasę to zakładaj, zaszkodzić nie powinny  :wink:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

Lucjus, zdecydowalismy sie na rolety kosztem tanszych okien - przede wszystkim dla wiekszej ochrony przed wiatrem, a u nas sa spore (to mamy za soba i naprawde sie sprawdzaja) i mrozem (chociaz zima tego roku laskawa), lato dopiero przed nami, wiec sie okaze czy beda pomocne (mamy sporo wysuniety okap dachu), no i przede wszytkim dlatego, ze u nas nie ma firan ani zaslon, wiec tym bardziej wskazane....
Dom parterowy z nieuzytkowym strychem - strop ocieplony welna 30cm (w takich domach ociepla sie strop a nie dach).

----------


## Ladybird76

Lucjus a dlaczego nie wełna ocieplacie 25 lub 30 cm?

----------


## lucjus

Dzieki za odpowiedz-popytam fachowców czy nie można tej welny dac 30-40 cm, styropian będzie na zewnątrz w projekcie pustak SOLBET 400 + 15 styropian-a moze więcej, to jeszcze do zmiany, dlatego pytam.Dzięki.
A jaką izolację poziomą?Będzie podłogówka,częściowe podpiwniczenie, ale próbujecie jakieś papy,folie termoizolacyjne?

----------


## Mario430

Lucjus ja co prawda nie ma podpiwniczenia, a u siebie mam takową izolację poziomą:na wylanej ławie fundamentowej papa podkładówka, następnie fundament z bloczków betonowych na nim ta sam papa z wypuszczona zakładką pod izolację podłogi na gruncie.  To tyle, może Ci to coś pomoże.

----------


## Ladybird76

przychodzę się pochwalić, że dzisiaj tj *8 MARCA 2014* mija *ROK* od rozpoczęcia robót na mojej budowie  :smile:  

tak to wyglądało na początku:


aktualne zdjęcia z dnia dzisiejszego nieco później po mojej wizycie na budowie  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> Poprawiają izolację termiczną gdy są opuszczone... Chronią wnętrza przed przegrzaniem gdy są opuszczone... 
> Ale po co  wydawać kasę na duże okna jeśli mamy zamiar zasłaniać je roletami (i zasłaniać ewentualny widok na np.nasz piękny ogród). Już lepiej zamontować małe okna, jak to robili nasi dziadkowie, tylko z lepszym współczynnikiem przenikania ciepła. Zapłacimy za nie mniej niż za większe a i rolet też nie będziemy musieli kupować. 
> Mniejsze przszklenia to zimą mniejsze straty ciepła, a i latem od nasłonecznionych stron nie przegrzejemy pomieszczeń. Kolejny bonus, to widok ogrodu lub gór/lasu itp. 24godziny na dobę 7 dni w tygodniu. Ja od zachodu mam las i tam umieściłam największe przeszklenia, których nie mam zamiaru zasłaniać ani roletami ani okiennicami.
> Jeśli chodzi o przegrzewanie się pomieszczeń latem, to zdecydowanie lepiej jest ograniczać nadmiar słońca poprzez wysunięcie okapu (zimą kąt padania promieni słonecznych jest mniejszy niż latem, więc słońce w domu zimą będziemy mieli) lub nasadzenia drzew lub krzewów liściastych.


Monis nie każdy cała noc spędza podziwiając widok za oknem - niektórzy śpią. Nie każdy lubi pokazywać wszystko co jest w domu przy zapaleniu światła w domu wieczorem i w nocy robisz z domu witrynę sklepową ( piszesz że nie masz rolet ani okiennic ) , ja rozumiem że Big Brother i takie tam ale nie każdy lubi.

----------


## moniss

*surgi22*, rolety są jedną z możliwości zasłaniania okien ale nie jedynie słuszną. Gdybym miała sąsiadów zaraz za płotem, to i tak zamiast rolet zewnętrznyc zdecydowałabym się raczej na zasłony lub rolety wewnętrzne - wychodzi o wiele taniej. 
I generalnei zgadzam się z Twoja wcześniejszą wypowiedzią: 



> Rolety zewnętrzne pod warunkiem że dobrze zainstalowane poprawiają izolację termiczną okien, szczelność, izolacja od hałasów zewnętrznych oraz komfort termiczny latem - naprawdę warto. *Aktualnie dom bez rolet to jak samochód bez klimy lub wspomagania kierownicy ( można ale komfort żaden )*.


za wyjątkiem ostatniego zdania.

----------


## Mario430

surgi22 fajnie obrazowo to przedstawiłaś, uśmiałem się powiem szczerze, ja również uważam, że rolety zewnętrzne, szczególnie do parterówek nadają się i tyle. Ale to każdego wybór

----------


## jfilemonowicz

Ja wolę żaluzje  :wink:

----------


## modena

Ladybird gratulacje  :smile:  , aleś się dziewczyno uwinęła z tematem ( podglądam dziennik )

 Mam pytanie   czy ktoś  z Was robił tynk cementowo wapienny na ściany z silikatów ? Jeśli tak to takie z "worka "  czy robione na budowie z piasku i cementu?
Co z gruntowaniem ?    :Confused:

----------


## Ladybird76

Modena a wszystko to za sprawą braku zimy :smile:  Obecnie od środy ruszyło wnętrze i zaczęło się od konczenia kotlowni

----------


## modena

Halo , halo Bocianki   :smile: .
Potrzebuję na szybko informacji: czy ktoś robił na ściany z  silikatów tynki wewnętrzne cementowo wapienne takie robione na budowie a nie z worka .
Czy wszystko w porządku i czy jeszcze wiszą  :big grin:

----------


## surgi22

> surgi22 fajnie obrazowo to przedstawiłaś, uśmiałem się powiem szczerze, ja również uważam, że rolety zewnętrzne, szczególnie do parterówek nadają się i tyle. Ale to każdego wybór


Cieszę się że Ci się podobało - ale ja jestem ten surgi22 , a nie ta ( i na razie nie planuję zmian a la p Grodzki(a) ).

----------


## Mario430

> ... ale ja jestem ten surgi22


Upss ... poprawię się, obiecuję

----------


## tomekwa

> Potrzebuję na szybko informacji: czy ktoś robił na ściany z  silikatów tynki wewnętrzne cementowo wapienne takie robione na budowie a nie z worka .
> Czy wszystko w porządku i czy jeszcze wiszą


Taki mam plan ale... tylko dopiero zaczną robić.

----------


## moniss

A ja się pochwalę. 
Trwało to kilka dni od złożenia papierów w tej sprawie, ale dziś dostaliśmy powiadomienie, że nadano numer ewidencyjny naszego domu: *214*. 
Co prawda na razie to dopiero ściany piwnicy... ale po świętach ruszamy dalej z budową i w tym roku w planujemy SSZ.

----------


## lucjus

A to numer nie wystepujesz dopiero po zakońzceniu budowy?
Parkiet mamy dąb klepka za m2:80, a w salonie merbau (40m2):140-jak ceny w Waszych okolicach?
Może ktoś ma patent jak zabezpieczyc otwory okienne ,żeby można było zrobić instalki w środku.Nie chcemy właściwych okien wstawiac przed tynkami.
Meble w kuchni,łazienki-juz po tynkach?
Na razie kończymy komin i mam nadzieję,że przyszły tydz więźba-choć zapowiadają śnieg z deszczem!

----------


## tomekwa

> Może ktoś ma patent jak zabezpieczyc otwory okienne ,żeby można było zrobić instalki w środku.Nie chcemy właściwych okien wstawiac przed tynkami.!


Rozumiem, że chodzi o zabezpieczenie prze wandalami czy złodziejami.
Porządnie zabezpieczyć okna płytami OSB lub czymś podobnym. Poza tym w momencie jak wchodzą instalację to koniecznie alarm najlepiej z podłączeniem do firmy ochroniarskiej. Wiadomo, często nie ma prądu, ale mój instalator podłączył alarm do dużego akumulatora, powinno wystarczyć na 3-4 tygodnie (chyba, że syrena będzie dużo wyła  :smile:  ).

----------


## moniss

> A to numer nie wystepujesz dopiero po zakońzceniu budowy?


Nie. Są trzy przypadki, kiedy możesz wystąpić o numer ewidencyjny (przynajmniej u mnie w mieście):
1. gdy dom jest planowany (czyli gdy masz pozwolenie na budowę)
2. gdy budynek jest w budowie
3. gdy budynek już istnieje

----------


## Niuniaaa

Witam :smile: 
Jako bocianek 2013 dołączam do grupy :smile:  chętnie Was czytuję, jednak nie mam czasu na udzielanie się (no i wiedzy hehe, bom zielona w większości tematów i dokształcam się etapami)  :wink:  W 2013 zaczęliśmy, udało nam się własnymi siłami dotrzeć do prawie końca fundamentów (sporo psikusów nam pogoda narobiła). Prawie końca, bo płyta fundamentowa jeszcze nie zalana... Sezon 2014 rozpoczeliśmy od podłaczenia się do kanalizacji (przymus kier. bud. :wink: ). Zalejemy jeszcze tą nieszczęsną płytę i uśmiechniemy się do banku po kredyt... no i wtedy ruszamy pełną parą, by jak najszybciej się wprowadzić...ehhh... nie liczę, że to w tym roku nastąpi, tym bardziej, że systemem gospodarczym robimy ale...w przyszłym roku w pierwszym półroczu już bym chciała być u siebie... Teraz mamy dylemat: MATERIAŁ NA ŚCIANY... masakra, nie wiemy na co się zdecydować, z mężem po przeanalizowaniu pszystkich za i przeciw stwirdziliśmy, ze to będzie beton komórkowy...ale jaki????  :smile:  to nasza historia w skrócie... wracam doczytywać Was :smile:  pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## lucjus

Beton komórkowy-my przesliśmy wszystko :ohmy: d Ytonga,Prefabetu,Thermallici z Tarnowa,HM z Puław po Solbet z Lubartowa.Wszystkie mniej lub bardziej białe,kruszą się mniej lub bardziej,spr parametry o jakie Ci chodzi-czy wytrzymałość, czy ciepło-my mamy Solbet 400,czy na klej,pióro-wpust czy klasycznie.No i chyba lokalizacja,bez sensu spr.w naszym przypadku Ytong 300 km jak mamy 80 Solbet.Ceny-nie wiem czy faktycznie duże różnice

----------


## moniss

Co do tego sprowadzania, to czasami nie jest to problem (no chyba, że komuś chodzi o aspekt ekologiczny).  
Dystrybutorzy/składy budowlane mają czasami towar na miejscu, często można też wynegocjować lepsze rabaty niż bezpośrednio u producenta, a i uszkodzone w transporcie bloczki wymienią, gdy zabraknie domówią drobną ilość, a nadmiar przyjmą. Trzeba tylko wcześniej takie sprawy uzgodnić.

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Beton komórkowy-my przesliśmy wszystkod Ytonga,Prefabetu,Thermallici z Tarnowa,HM z Puław po Solbet z Lubartowa.Wszystkie mniej lub bardziej białe,kruszą się mniej lub bardziej,spr parametry o jakie Ci chodzi-czy wytrzymałość, czy ciepło-my mamy Solbet 400,czy na klej,pióro-wpust czy klasycznie.No i chyba lokalizacja,bez sensu spr.w naszym przypadku Ytong 300 km jak mamy 80 Solbet.Ceny-nie wiem czy faktycznie duże różnice


Nie bardzo rozumiem... mówisz o kupnie tylko od producenta?

----------


## Niuniaaa

> Co do tego sprowadzania, to czasami nie jest to problem (no chyba, że komuś chodzi o aspekt ekologiczny).  
> Dystrybutorzy/składy budowlane mają czasami towar na miejscu, często można też wynegocjować lepsze rabaty niż bezpośrednio u producenta, a i uszkodzone w transporcie bloczki wymienią, gdy zabraknie domówią drobną ilość, a nadmiar przyjmą. Trzeba tylko wcześniej takie sprawy uzgodnić.


No właśnie. Ja nawet nie brałam pod uwagę szukania producenta... aczkolwiek muszę się też zastanowić nad tą opcją...tylko trzeba wiedzieć jakiego materiału się chce :smile:  radzono mi, by robić z ceramiki ale to mi się wydaje tak mało"plastyczny" materiał. Projekt ma dość skomplikowaną bryłę, więc chyba coś łatwiejszego do "modelowania" trzeba zastosować do budowy... Ale w sumie to powinno stanowić najmniejszy problem, mamy też obway (co do betonu komórkowego), że nie zdążymy ocieplić przed zimą i napije się wody przez zimę a potem mi wilgoć w domu wyjdzie  :eek:

----------


## lucjus

U nas lokalnie różnice cen właśnie zależą od transportu,wiadomo że hurtownia wrzuci sobie sprowadzenie materiału bz drugiego końca Polski,dlatego wybieramy rzeczy raczej lokalne.

----------


## moniss

My braliśmy styrodur spod Krakowa, bo lokalnie nawet po rabatach (i pomimo darmowego transportu) wychodziło drożej. 
Podobnie ze stropem - bierzemy spod Kielc, bo na Śląsku jest ok. 10tys. drożej. 
Bardzo to nieekologicznie tak sprowadzać towar z daleka, ale za różnicę w cenie będę mogłą kupić wentylację mechaniczną do domu, albo kilka paneli fotovoltaicznych, czy też zasadzę hektar lasu...  :wink:

----------


## lucjus

Wszyscy budują, nie mają czzasu tu zaglądać?
Pomocy-ocieplenie stropu majster wyliczył na 10 tys!!!!(20cm styropian +beton Mixokret-strych nieużytkowy,tylko na pudełka i inne ''klamoty'')-nie wiem czy nas nie robią na szaro,może ktos cos podpowie?

----------


## lucjus

Domek właśnie się przykrył dachem, no i teraz pytanie-jakie dalsze etapy? Pomóżcie,musze to jakoś w głowie poukładać,jesli cos ppominęłam,to dodajcie, a zatem:
1.zabijamy okna 2.instalacje elektryczne 3.tynki wewnetrzne 4.w międzyczasie kanalizacja i po tynkach hydraulik 5.posadzki 6.kominek 7.okna i rolety
8.glazura,kuchnia, jak wyschnie posadzka 9.podłogówka 10.parkiet
Kiedy piec,grzejniki? Aha,tynki zewn.i elewacja po roletach?
Uff,wybudować,ale dokończyc...

----------


## ceel

> Domek właśnie się przykrył dachem, no i teraz pytanie-jakie dalsze etapy? Pomóżcie,musze to jakoś w głowie poukładać,jesli cos ppominęłam,to dodajcie, a zatem:
> 1.zabijamy okna 2.instalacje elektryczne 3.tynki wewnetrzne 4.w międzyczasie kanalizacja i po tynkach hydraulik 5.posadzki 6.kominek 7.okna i rolety
> 8.glazura,kuchnia, jak wyschnie posadzka 9.podłogówka 10.parkiet
> Kiedy piec,grzejniki? Aha,tynki zewn.i elewacja po roletach?
> Uff,wybudować,ale dokończyc...


 ja bym dał okna przed tynkami,hudraulika też bo często trzeba się wkuć w mur, podłogówkę zdecydowanie przed posadzkami!!!
pozdrawiam

----------


## lucjus

ceel-dzieki bardzo,a może jeszcze ktoś coś dorzuci

----------


## moniss

Wszelkie instalacje wolałabym skończyć przed tynkami (instalatorom może się drażyć obsówa). 
Podłogówka oczywiście przed wylewkami. 
Okna bym montowała dopiero po tynkach.

----------


## tereska77

> Wszyscy budują, nie mają czzasu tu zaglądać?
> Pomocy-ocieplenie stropu majster wyliczył na 10 tys!!!!(20cm styropian +beton Mixokret-strych nieużytkowy,tylko na pudełka i inne ''klamoty'')-nie wiem czy nas nie robią na szaro,może ktos cos podpowie?


Nie liczylam oddzielnie strychu i reszty posadzek, ale 10tys to chyba troche za duzo??? Za posadzki (nie liczac styropianu) zaplacilismy w zeszlym roku troche ponad 9tys., u nas bylo prawie 350m2.

----------


## tereska77

> Wszelkie instalacje wolałabym skończyć przed tynkami (instalatorom może się drażyć obsówa). 
> Podłogówka oczywiście przed wylewkami. 
> Okna bym montowała dopiero po tynkach.


A czemu okna po tynkach dopiero?
Wiem, ze niektorzy klamek w oknach nie montuja i zawsze jak widze takie zdjecia, to sie zastanawiam czemu tak sie o te klamki boja :wink: 

U nas pierwsze byly okna, potem kolejno elektyka, tynki, hydraulika, podlogowka i wylewki. Trzeba pamietac o tym, ze przed montazem bramy garazowej, garaz musi byc wytynkowany :yes: 
Chyba wszyscy maja dylemat z hydraulika i tynkami, co najpierw :smile:  My zrobilismy tynki, a dopiero potem hydraulike. Jesli juz ktos chce koniecznie przed, to radzilabym zrobic tylko to co idzie w scianie, nic podloga nie puszczac, bo po tynkach moze sie okazac, ze wszystko jest zniszczone :yes:

----------


## tereska77

Przekleje z bociankow 2012, bo tam nikt nie zaglada, moze tutaj mi ktos pomoze.


Ktos z Was ma juz pralnie skonczona? Pytam, bo moze ktos gdzies widzial stalowa komore pralnicza, ale taka chropowata. Wiecie o co mi chodzi? Nie wiem, jak sie to sie nazywa, struktura lnu :Confused:  Zlewy kuchenne mozna takie kupic, ale do pralni nigdzie nie widzialam.

----------


## moniss

> A czemu okna po tynkach dopiero?


Przy oknach drewnianych ze wzgledu na zbyt dużą wilgotność. Ja planuję tak samo zrobić przy plastikach - też ze względu na zabrudzenia (nie zawsze ich zabezpieczenie folią zdaje egzamin)



> Jesli juz ktos chce koniecznie przed, to radzilabym zrobic tylko to co idzie w scianie, nic podloga nie puszczac, bo po tynkach moze sie okazac, ze wszystko jest zniszczone


 Dokładnie to miałam na myśli.

----------


## water-sprite

> A czemu okna po tynkach dopiero?
> Wiem, ze niektorzy klamek w oknach nie montuja i zawsze jak widze takie zdjecia, to sie zastanawiam czemu tak sie o te klamki boja


To nie chodzi o strach o klamki tylko o okna, nas firma sprzedająca/montująca uczuliła, aby nie zakładać klamek bo _fachowcy_, którzy przewijają się przez budowę lubią otwierać okna, przycinać w nich kable, podkładać inne przedmioty aby okna im się nie zamykały i tym sposobem zanim się wprowadzisz uszczelki są do wymiany, albo ramy podrapane.

----------


## tereska77

> To nie chodzi o strach o klamki tylko o okna, nas firma sprzedająca/montująca uczuliła, aby nie zakładać klamek bo _fachowcy_, którzy przewijają się przez budowę lubią otwierać okna, przycinać w nich kable, podkładać inne przedmioty aby okna im się nie zamykały i tym sposobem zanim się wprowadzisz uszczelki są do wymiany, albo ramy podrapane.



Aaaaa, to o to chodzi :roll eyes: 
Chociaz spotkalam sie z jednym przypadkiem obaw o zniszczenie klamek :wink:

----------


## tereska77

> Przy oknach drewnianych ze wzgledu na zbyt dużą wilgotność. Ja planuję tak samo zrobić przy plastikach - też ze względu na zabrudzenia (nie zawsze ich zabezpieczenie folią zdaje egzamin)


U nas na szczescie nic sie nie ubrudzilo ani nie zniszczylo, tylko zakurzone byly. Zobaczymy jak bedzie po gladziach :smile:

----------


## ewa72_krakow

U nas okna byly wstawiane przed tynkami (gladzi nie chcielismy) - wszystko bylo pooklejane (szyby, ramy i klamki), okna byly otwierane, uchylane i nic nie zostalo uszkodzone. Owszem, pozniej jak mylam oprocz kurzu bylo kilka "kropel" tynku czy farby, ale "zeszly". Okna plastikowe. 
Hydraulika byla robiona rownoczesnie z elektryka przed tynkami (zeby uniknac przebicia jakiegos kabla-wiadomo, wszystko jest mozliwe), po tynkach podlogowka. Pozniej sprawdzenie podlogowki. Wylewki (po polozeniu polewanie, polewanie, polewanie) i podlaczenie kotlowni do wygrzania podlogi.

----------


## lucjus

Czy ktoś coś słyszał o styropianie austrodur czy coś podobnego,z Austrii? Termoorganika226/m2 a ten ma byc 216, ktoś coś wie?

No i mamy problem z kanalizacją, okazało się,że hydr.żle wyznaczył otwór i trzeba będzie nową dziurę ,jak zabezpieczyc tamta,mąż boi się,że woda nam się wleje do piwnicy?

----------


## tereska77

> Czy ktoś coś słyszał o styropianie austrodur czy coś podobnego,z Austrii? Termoorganika226/m2 a ten ma byc 216, ktoś coś wie?


Austrodur??? Moze Austrotherm?

----------


## moniss

Styropian EPS oraz XPS marki Austrotherm produkują też PL np. w Oświęcimiu.
Kiedyś czytałam bloga budowlanego, gdzie pewien gość (inwestor-samorób) się wypowiadał, że Termoorganika jest krzywa i gdy będzie budował raz jeszcze, to kupi Austrotherm, bo bardziej prosty. Ale to bylo kilka lat temu, więc może juz coś się zmieniło...
 Akurat 'styrodurem" (XPS) Austrothermu mamy oklejoną piwnicę (płaciliśmy ok. 460zł/m3). Nie wiem jak EPS, ale ten był prościutki.

----------


## tereska77

Ja kupilam Austrotherm na ocieplenie, bo balam sie TO :roll eyes:  W sezonie sa podobno krzywe, byly przypadki odpadania ze scian (grafitowy).
Nie widzialam swojego styropianu, ale wykonawca mowil, ze wszystko oki, proste byly :yes:

----------


## lucjus

Wszyscy już wybudowali,nikt tu nie zagląda?
Mam pyt odnośnie tynków zewn.Dom stoi od kwietnia tego roku,czy to wystarczy zeby tynki zewn w czercu,czy może lepiej,niech troche odstoi i zrobic dopiero we wrześniu?

----------


## krakus73

A kiedy miałeś robione tynki wewnętrzne?

----------


## Niuniaaa

Witam.
Wreszcie udało nam się ruszyć po dłuuugim maraźmie (oczekiwanie na wpływ gotówki hihi) i nasza budowa nabierze rozpędu :smile:  Zalaliśmy płytę, podłączyliśmy się do kanalizacji, zamówiliśmy materiał na ściany (wybór padł na pustak ceramiczny Roben - nie wiem czy to dobra decyzja ale cena nas skusiła...). Niestety nasz wykonawca ma teraz inną pracę, która nie może czekać, więc i my czekamy. Już się nie mogę doczekać kiedy zaczną się pnąć mury :smile:  Widzę, że na wątku cisza... pewnie każdy na budowie...życzę wszystkim szybkiego postępu w pracach! :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

U mnie okna były zamontowane do osiągnięcia stanu surowego zamkniętego. Po oknach zawełnowalismy dach, potem poszła elektryka, potem odkurzacz centralny, potem instalacje wod - kan a nastepnie tynki, potem styropian 10 na podłogę a na niego rurki z podłogowego ogrzewania, wylewka, kaloryfery i piec gazowy....

----------


## Ladybird76

> Wszyscy już wybudowali,nikt tu nie zagląda?
> Mam pyt odnośnie tynków zewn.Dom stoi od kwietnia tego roku,czy to wystarczy zeby tynki zewn w czercu,czy może lepiej,niech troche odstoi i zrobic dopiero we wrześniu?


Nie  spiesz się z elewacja zewn. no chyba, że nie boisz się ewentualnego termos ... daj ściany oddychać. Mój dom stoi od zeszłego roku a elewacje planuje dopiero po wakacjach. ŚCIANY na wydychanym się sporo wilgoci wiec teraz niech sobie schna. Na dniach będziemy je malować....

----------


## Niuniaaa

Jejku, tak czytam sobie Wasze wpisy i aż mi głupio... Jak w ub. roku ruszyliście "z kopyta" tak Wasze domki już na finiszu prawie...a my tak zwlekamy z wszystkim (co prawda to masa zbiegów okoliczności ale cóż)... Byliśmy dziś w bankach uśmiechnąć się powoli po kasę i na szczęście jesteśmy jako wzorowi klienci traktowani, więc my przebieramy w ofertach (zresztą zdzierstwem zbliżonych do siebie hehe) a nie oni nas wodzą za nos i "łaskę robią" za udzielenie... także jedyny plus, że tutaj chociaż szybko pójdzie... i może wreszcie będziemy Was gonić  :smile:

----------


## lucjus

tynki wewnętrzne to był koniec kwietnia-[poczatek maja, posadzki też już schną ok 3 tyg., ale mimo wszystko wolałabym tynki zewn po wakacjach-zwłaszcza, że musimy poprawiać piwnicę, bo się po tych ulewach pokazała wilgoć.Tylko nie mogę przekonać do tego małża!

Ale uruchomiliśmy piec na drewno i grzejemy grzejnikiem piwnicę

----------


## Malinowa8

Witam, my też rozpoczęliśmy w 2013 roku, jesteśmy na etapie więźby....mamy 2 miesiące opóźnienia...Okna już czekają w depozycie, tynkarz umówiony, wykończeniówka umówiona.....tylko dachu nie ma.......

----------


## gosiakmala

> tynki wewnętrzne to był koniec kwietnia-[poczatek maja, posadzki też już schną ok 3 tyg., ale mimo wszystko wolałabym tynki zewn po wakacjach-zwłaszcza, że musimy poprawiać piwnicę, bo się po tych ulewach pokazała wilgoć.Tylko nie mogę przekonać do tego małża!
> 
> Ale uruchomiliśmy piec na drewno i grzejemy grzejnikiem piwnicę


a jaki u was grunt, że po ulewach macie juz wilgoc? Grzanie piecem nie rozwiąże problemu, trza szukać przyczyny póki jeszcze czas.

----------


## jo-aska

My tez czekamy z elewacja zew. na sam koniec, żeby ściany mogły dobrze podeschnąć, z tym nie ma co się spieszyć .. no byle przed zimą  :smile: 
My startowaliśmy 27.09.2013 teraz jesteśmy na etapie gipskartony, płytki, malowanie, ścian ... plany na przeprowadzkę koniec września  :wink:

----------


## hesperius

Witajcie po długiej przerwie!
Skończyliśmy sprawy urzędowe pod koniec zeszłego roku, aktualnie murujemy ściany. Tempo nie nazbyt nerwowe.
Mam nadzieję, że przyszły rok spędzimy już w nowym domku.
Pozdrawiam budujących!

----------


## alvaroalvaro78

Ale tu cisza  :cool:  Co tam się dzieje na waszych budowach ? U nas stan surowy zamknięty włącznie z dachówką i rynnami. Zostało na elektrykę i trzeba się rozglądać za kredytem...  :big grin:

----------


## Malinowa8

A my jesteśmy tu:



Tynki zrobione, centralne ogrzewanie wentylacja i wylewki też. W garażu czeka już piec, w salonie grzejemy w kominku  :smile: 
Po świętach wchodzi ekipa wykończeniowa  :smile:

----------


## Ladybird76

Piękny domek


Ja wczoraj oddałam papiery mojemu kierownikowi budowy do sprawdzenia a ten odda je do nadzoru budowlanego. .. zamykam budowę. .. od wiosny ruszam  sama do pracy z terenem....

----------


## lucjus

witam bocianki,my ruszylismy wiosną w 2013r, w marcu 2014 stanęły ściany i od 1 12.2014 mieszkamy. Oczywiście parter z piwnicą, inaczej chyba w takim tempie nie dalibyśmy rady. Oczywiście jest BOSKO! Służę pomocą ...jakby co.

----------


## moniss

*Lucjus*, to może jakieś fotki domku od wewnątrz i z zewnątrz. Aby Ci, którzy jeszcze nadal męczą sie z budową (jak ja) trochę się "poślinili" ale też, aby nas takimi fotkami zmotywować i przypomnieć nam do czego dążymy (nam cel często przysłaniają nadal betony, zaprawy, czy kilometry rur i kabelków).
U mnie stan jesienią to piwnica i paretr przykryty stropem:

----------


## grinula

Witajcie  :smile: 
My ruszylismy w wakacje 2013, sso powstal przed zimą (dach bez dachowki z pelnym deskowaniem opapowany), na wiosne 2014 doszly okna, alarm, elektryka, wod-kan, dalej w lecie tynki, podlogowka, wylewki, w pazdzierniku 2014 ocieplenie i czesciowo elewacja. I od tamtego momentu zaczelismy sie wykanczac... w miedzyczasie zmienilismy ekipe, bo panowie zamiast dzialac, naopowiadali bajek i zwodzili nas do stycznia, niewiele robiac...  Obecnie prace poooowoli dobiegaja konca.. lada dzien malujemy, plytki w lazience sie kłada, niesmialo planujemy przeprowadzke na weekend majowy...ach :smile: !juz nie moge sie doczekac i jednoczesnie nie chce mi sie wierzyc, ze to juz tak blisko do tej slynnej kawki na tarasie :smile:  pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Mario430

Jakże dawno mnie tu nie było... My mieszkamy dokładnie od 30 stycznia 2015, a łopatę pod fundament wbiliśmy 2 września 2013r., czyli niecałe 1,5 roku. Patrząc teraz z perspektywy czasu uważam, że na spokojnie można dom wybudować w 1 rok i w nim zamieszkać, oczywiście przy spełnieniu kilku warunków. Myśmy się w zasadzie nie spieszyli, wiadomo  miały miejsce okresy przyspieszeń no i przestojów, np. budowa dachu ciągnęła się od końca października do lutego, albo wykończeniówka. Wszystko to tak naprawdę mogło trawać o kilka miesięcy krócej, ale nie było parcia. Ciekaw jest jak inne bocianki 2013, Pozdrawiam

----------


## podlasianka77

My rozpoczęliśmy budowę 30 kwietnia 2013 r. (dom w morelach). Mieszkamy od czerwca 2014 r.  :smile: .

----------


## Mario430

Podlasianka77 to super, czyli troszeczkę ponad rok, szybko, przed budową wydawało mi się, że w rok to budują się sami szaleńcy, ale teraz wiem, że na spoko da radę. Nie, bynajmniej nie zamierzam tego ponownie sprawdzać na sobie. Oczywiście nie mamy wszystkiego, że tak powiem dopiętego na ostatni guzik. Wewnątrz brakuje lamp (ale tak chyba wygląda u sporej części-prowizorki wytrzymują najdłużej), garaż (w bryle) jest, że tak powiem surowy od wewnątrz, no i umeblowanie, nie do końca pełne-ale w zasadzie chodzi o jakieś drobiazgi. Natomiast na zewnątrz brak mi tego, od czego większość rozpoczyna w ogóle budowę - ogrodzenia, ale w żadnym stopniu nam to nie przeszkadza. Najbliższych sąsiadów mam dopiero ok. 120-150m, z 2 stron niewielki lasek, naokoło cisza i spokój, a rano odwiedziny sarenek, bażantów, itd., naprawdę jest spokojnie i nic się do tej pory nie wydarzyło, co by przyspieszyło decyzję o budowie płotu. Pewnie stanie, ale raczej nie w tym roku. Ciekaw jest, czy macie jakieś elementy, z których jesteście wyjątkowo zadowoleni, a których 2-gi raz na pewno nie zrobilibyście. Ja ze swojej krótkiej bądź co bądź historii zamieszkania jestem wyjątkowo zadowolony z rolet zewnętrznych - przydały się w zimie, a przede wszystkim teraz w lecie. Na chwilę obecną nie potrafię wskazać czego w 100% nie zrobiłbym ponownie, aczkolwiek co kilku spraw mam poważne wątpliwości. No to pozdrawiam, mieszkajcie dobrze!

----------

